# Langeland 2014



## Multe (30. Dezember 2013)

Für 2014 wünsche ich allen Langelandfans erst einmal ein Frohes und Gesundes Neues Jahr.
  Auch wenn das vergangene Jahr für einige nicht so erfolgreich war, hoffe ich doch, das sie ihrer geliebten Insel die Treue halten.
  Damit die Seite hier nicht in den „Winterschlaf“ fällt, werde ich versuchen etwas „Leben“ in die Sache zu bringen.
  Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn wir uns alle einmal zusammen auf Langeland treffen könnten. Aber dafür ist die „Langelandgemeinde“ zu groß und das würde auch nie klappen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja ganz ungezwungen wieder einmal, so wie in den letzten Jahren, bei einer der Veranstaltungen oder auf ein Bier im Hafen zum Erfahrungsaustausch.
  Bis zum Saisonstart im März werden es sicher viele nicht mehr abwarten können, denn das Frühjahr 2014 wird mit großer Sicherheit mit großen Forellenfängen auf sich aufmerksam machen. ( sind ja genug aus den Gehegen abgehauen )
  Viele Angler machen jetzt schon lange Gesichter, weil Boote und Ferienhäuser zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgebucht sind. Das liegt daran, das DK bei den Anglern immer beliebter wird, denn nicht nur deutsche Angler finden den Weg nach Langeland, sonder auch immer mehr holländische, belgische, französische, schweizer und sogar norwegische Angler.
  Ich wünsche mir für 2014, das viele hier ihre Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse posten und das es ruhig und in einem guten Ton verläuft.
  Euer Multe#h


----------



## Greenhorn (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Walter,

ich wünsche Dir, Deiner Frau und der Gemeinde ebenfalls ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr und würde mich freuen, Dich bald mal  wiederzusehen.

Wir sind ab 19.4. wieder oben.

Was meinst Du mit "Leben reinbringen"?

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Multe (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Jan, auch dir alles Gute im neuen Jahr und ich hoffe, das du mal wieder vorbei kommst.
Mit "Leben reinbringen"? meine ich, etwas genauere Infos, einige Links, Montagen usw. zu posten.
Anfangen werde ich mit Tipps zum Mefoangeln.
Gruß Walter


----------



## heinzi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jan, auch dir alles Gute im neuen Jahr und ich hoffe, das du mal wieder vorbei kommst.
> Mit "Leben reinbringen"? meine ich, etwas genauere Infos, einige Links, Montagen usw. zu posten.
> Anfangen werde ich mit Tipps zum Mefoangeln.
> Gruß Walter



Ja ja, mach mir nur wieder die Nase lang


----------



## Carptigers (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten morgen zusammen.  Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues gesundes und vor allen Dingen erfolgreiches Jahr 2014. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr, zwei mal nach Dänemark zu fahren. Was mich besonders freut ist, dass wir im Sommer drei Wochen vor Ort sind. Ich hoffe, dass man den einen oder anderen wieder vor Ort trifft. 
Tight Lines Flo


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Langelandgemeinde ein frohes von Glück und Gesundheit geprägtes Jahr 2014 und viel Erfolg bei unseren schönsten Hobby der Welt ""den Meeresangeln""#h

Walter auf deine Berichte wird mit Spannung gewartet #6

10 bis 17 Mai mit einer Neuen 8er Gruppe vor Ort dann wieder Juni bis Aug. So die Planung . Hoffe dieses Jahr auf weniger gesundheitliche Probleme #c
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## XxBenexX (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hoffe das alle gut ins Jahr 2014 gekommen sind.

Endlich kann ich wieder sagen dieses Jahr geht's auf die Insel:k 

Walter wir sehen uns ja im Sommer

Gruß Bene


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*TIP:*
  Von der aktuellen Lage her wäre es sinnvoll mit dem Forellenangeln zu starten. Hier erst einmal einige Infos zu den Mefos. Den Winter über und im zeitigen Frühjahr findet man die Mefos an der Westseite von LL. Das ist rund um Dageløkke, Åsø, Pæregård usw. Erst wenn das Wasser wärmer wird, findet man sie verstärkt an der Ostseite.
  In diesem Jahr, da sehr viele ausgebüchste Regenbogenforellen unterwegs sind, kann man auch an der Ostseite zu Fisch kommen.
Bei schlechtem, windigen Wetter kann man so auch vom Ufer aus etwas fangen und muß nicht in der Bude rumhocken.#d

  Ich fische mit einer 3m Spinnrute -40gr WG und einer Stationärrolle Größe 40 mit ø 0,12mm geflochtener Schnur.
  1,5m sollte aber min. das 0,35 mm starke Mono – Vorfach haben. Hierfür benutze ich ein „gleidendes“ Vorfach ( siehe Bild) aus Fluorocarbon. Die Springerfliege sowie der Wobbler sollten im Frühjahr nicht zu groß sein. Wird das Wasser wärmer und die Futterfische kommen direkt bis an den Strand, muß ich die Ködergröße anpassen. Ich nehme nur Wobbler zwischen 16 – 20gr.#h


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir allen hier im Forum ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2014!! Wir sind wieder vom 5.7-19.7 in Spodsbjerg und würden uns freuen wieder neue Leute vor Ort kennen zu lernen. Weißt du schon wann du dieses Jahr vor Ort bist Walter??
LG


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Auch von mir allen hier im Forum ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2014!! Wir sind wieder vom 5.7-19.7 in Spodsbjerg und würden uns freuen wieder neue Leute vor Ort kennen zu lernen. Weißt du schon wann du dieses Jahr vor Ort bist Walter??
> LG


  Auch dir alles Gute im neuen Jahr.
Ich bin ab 22. März für 2 Wochen und ab 16.August für 3 Wochen in Spodsbjerg. Für eine weitere Woche habe ich noch keinen Termin, da ich auch noch auf Møn und Bornholm eingeladen bin und hierfür noch keine genauen Termine habe. Das möchte ich nämlich mit LL verbinden.


----------



## AlexM (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch ich wünsche entsprechende Neujahrsgrüße.
Bin vom 02.08. bis 09.08.14 in Spodsbjerg. |wavey:


----------



## Suppi (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir ein frohes neues und vor allem erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2014!!
Ich bin mit einer 12er Gruppe über den ersten Mai in Spodsbjerg.
Wir haben bei IBI zwei Limbo 699 angemietet und ein großes Ferienhaus in der Nähe reserviert. Wetterbedingt war das letzte Frühjahr ja nicht so berauschend, nur der " erfahrene " Angler konnte seine Fische fangen! 

Gruß
Suppi


----------



## JungausHamburg (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

moinsen
 habe mich im letzten jahr durch die fohrenbeiträge der LLtröts von 2012 und 2013 geackert schöne tipps geile fangberichte viele positive und negative Infos........
 was ich aber nirgends fand war der Schrottplatz......oder hab ich da was übersehen bei den ganzen wracks  im Bereich des grünen pfahles;+

 ein frohes neues #h#h#h
 bernd


----------



## carlsberg (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen hier#h|jump:
Bin dieses Jahr ab 23.8 für 1 woche oben und dann wieder vom 7.9 für 1 woche.
Noch jemand zu diesem Zeitpunkt oben? 
Aber vorher werden noch Köpfe gegossen und pulverbeschichtet


----------



## XxBenexX (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen hier#h|jump:
> Bin dieses Jahr ab 23.8 für 1 woche oben und dann wieder vom 7.9 für 1 woche.
> Noch jemand zu diesem Zeitpunkt oben?
> Aber vorher werden noch Köpfe gegossen und pulverbeschichtet



Ich bin auch 23.08 für eine Woche oben


----------



## carlsberg (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dann wird man sich mal bestimmt über den weg  laufen.
Danke noch für  dein tip Bene


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*ACHTUNG !!! Sperrgebiet:*
3 Wasserläufe auf Langeland bekommen erstmals eine Sperrzone von 500m links und rechts der Einläufe. Hier handelt es sich um den Bregnemoseauslauf, Tudserenden und Fladmose-Hellevadauslauf. 
Diese werden halbjählich vom 16. September bis 15. März gesperrt.


----------



## Spedi123 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Multe,

wo liegen denn diese "Wasserläufe"?
Langeland hat doch eingentlich nur ein paar kleine Gräben..|kopfkrat
Kenne mich aber auch nur auf der nördlichen Hälfte aus.

Gruß
Spedi


----------



## Spedi123 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> was ich aber nirgends fand war der Schrottplatz.....



Ist mir auch nicht bekannt...
Entweder ein neuer Geheimtipp oder da ist durch das
"Stille-Post-Prinzip" aus Sportplatz mal Schrottplatz
geworden? Woher hast Du das denn?
Wer eine Position von einem "Schrottplatz" - sprich Wrack -
auf seinem GPS hat, wird diese hier aber sicherlich auch nicht
posten.


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

"Große Flüsse" gibt es auf LL auch nicht - sind nur kleine Einläufe im Süden der Insel. Schaut euch doch die Karte einmal genau an - gibt schon etliche Einläufe auf der Insel. 
Werden übrigens auch Schilder angebracht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo LL Gemeinde. Auch von mir ein gutes Jahr 2014.
Verweile auch in diesem Jahr wieder für ne Woche auf der schönen Insel.
Allerdings mal zu einer völlig neuen Zeit, da wir die letzten Jahren immer im April vor Ort waren. in diesem Jahr geht es vom 30.8-06.9. Hoffe auf T-Shirt Wetter und schönes Angeln. Euch allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Multe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*Fischrekordliste* vom Hafen Spodsbjerg.
hier die Gewinner von *2013.*
http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=28862&mname=Gewinner_fr%FCheren_Jahre



_*1. Preis: Gutschein von DKK 750,- (Euro 100,-)*_
_*2. Preis: Gutschein von DKK 500,- (Euro 70,-)*_


----------



## carlsberg (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da habe ich 2012 den 2 Platz gemacht.
Ist echt eine super Sache


----------



## Multe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Leider melden viel zu wenige Angler ihren Fang an. 12kg für den größten Dorsch ist nicht realistisch, denn die größten gefangenen Dorsche waren alle an die 20kg.
http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=28829&mname=Fangberichte_ein-tragen
hier der Link zum Anmelden.


----------



## Kunde (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG !!! Sperrgebiet:*
> 3 Wasserläufe auf Langeland bekommen erstmals eine Sperrzone von 500m links und rechts der Einläufe. Hier handelt es sich um den Bregnemoseauslauf, Tudserenden und Fladmose-Hellevadauslauf.
> Diese werden halbjählich vom 16. September bis 15. März gesperrt.




danke multe für solche infos! zum glück bin ich erst im april an der küste unterwegs:g
wurden in den flussläufen aufsteigende forellen nachgewiesen oder wie kommt es zu dieser einschränkung?

gruß kunde


----------



## Carptigers (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Aalzheimer

Wir waren letzten Jahr bis Ende August vor Ort und das Wetter war echt der Hammer.  Sehr viel Sonne,  ich war sogar noch im Meer baden. 
Es wäre natürlich klasse,  wenn wir dieses Jahr wieder so ein Wetter hätten.


----------



## Multe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> @ Aalzheimer
> 
> Wir waren letzten Jahr bis Ende August vor Ort und das Wetter war echt der Hammer.  Sehr viel Sonne,  ich war sogar noch im Meer baden.
> Es wäre natürlich klasse,  wenn wir dieses Jahr wieder so ein Wetter hätten.


und von den dicken Dorschen schreibst du nichts|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Kunde, Flußläufe wäre zuviel gesagt aber an den Einmündungen steigen natürlich die Mefos auf.
Neue Sperrgebiete gibt es nicht nur auf Langeland, sondern auch Fünen ist sehr stark betroffen von den neuen Regeln. Ist auch gut so, denn es werden doch jährlich etliche Maßnahmen getroffen, um den Mefobestand hoch zu halten. 
Es betrifft aber nicht nur die Angler, sondern den Fischern werden etliche Auflagen gemacht, wie z.B. Netztyp oder sogar totales Netzverbot.


----------



## Kunde (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Kunde, Flußläufe wäre zuviel gesagt aber an den Einmündungen steigen natürlich die Mefos auf.
> Neue Sperrgebiete gibt es nicht nur auf Langeland, sondern auch Fünen ist sehr stark betroffen von den neuen Regeln. Ist auch gut so, denn es werden doch jährlich etliche Maßnahmen getroffen, um den Mefobestand hoch zu halten.
> Es betrifft aber nicht nur die Angler, sondern den Fischern werden etliche Auflagen gemacht, wie z.B. Netztyp oder sogar totales Netzverbot.



ist ne gute sache :m

nochmal danke für die info!

gruß kunde


----------



## Carptigers (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> und von den dicken Dorschen schreibst du nichts|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Na er hofft doch nur auf T-Shirt Wetter und schönes Angeln. |rolleyes

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder, was Dich im Sommer noch erwarten könnte. #h


----------



## JungausHamburg (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch nicht bekannt...
> Entweder ein neuer Geheimtipp oder da ist durch das
> "Stille-Post-Prinzip" aus Sportplatz mal Schrottplatz
> geworden? Woher hast Du das denn?
> ...



ich machs denn mal ganz einfach http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/coordinaten-langelandbelt


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die ganzen Wracks vor LL zu beangeln gestaltet sich sehr schwierig. Die Gps Koordinaten geben zwar die ungefähre Pos. an - aber man muss ganz genau wissen wie das Wrack liegt, Driftrichtung und - geschwindigkeit, noch vorhandene Aufbauhöhe usw. sind sehr wichtige Angaben die ich wissen muss.
Dann versprechen sich auch einige Angler viel zu viel von den Wracks. Was bringen sie denn an Großdorsch?? Eigentlich viel zu wenig, da die Aufbauten viel zu gering bzw. die Tiefe in der das Wrack liegt viel zu flach ist. 
Da gibt es in den tiefen Rinnen, steile Kanten oder Erhebungen viel mehr Dorsch.
An den Wracks kann man nur angeln wenn gar keine oder fast keine Strömung, sonst kommt der Köder viel zu weit vor oder hinter dem Wrack an. Das Gewicht des Köders muss auch sehr schwer sein, da ich den Köder direkt unter dem Boot halten muss und wenn das Wrack am Echo auftaucht, muss ich ihn anheben, sonst ist das Vorfach weg - und das kann teuer werden.
Alle Wracks von DK findet ihr übrigens hier:
http://www.vragguiden.dk/overview.asp


so sieht es an einem Wrack vor Spodsbjerg aus.


----------



## Spedi123 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> ich machs denn mal ganz einfach http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/coordinaten-langelandbelt




Es gibt aber eben noch viel mehr...
Habe selbst mal zufällig einen Spot (Wrack, Steinhaufen, oder was auch immer - war noch nicht tauchen) entdeckt, der auf dem Echolot als Hügel von 17 auf 15m angezeigt wird. Konnten dort bei passenden Bedingungen (Wind/Strömung) sowohl im Frühjahr wie auch im Sommer einige schöne Dorsche fangen. Funktioniert aber nur bei Drift von 0,5 bis max. 1kn. 
Wie Multe aber auch schon geschrieben hat, sind an solchen Spots in der Regel aber keine Massenfänge zu erwarten und die Kanten doch meist ergiebiger.


----------



## captain73 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies,

auch von meiner Seite noch ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2014. Ich freue mich bereits heute wieder auf die vielen guten und fundierten Beiträge im Chat.

Wir selbst werden wieder eine Woche vom 10. bis 17. Mai nach LL kommen. Haus (Novasol) in Spodsbjerg und Boot bei IBI sind schon gebucht. Werden mit 8 Anglern (3 Mefo-Spezis und 5 Bootsangler) vor Ort sein. Im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahren haben wir uns für die Zeit im Mai entschlossen um mal was Neues auszuprobieren. Vor allem die leichtere Bootsangelei reizt uns hier. Habt ihr Erfahrungen für das Bootsangeln im Mai (Gewichte, Tiefen, Köder allg.).

Kurze Anmerkungen zu den Wracks: Trotz der exakten GPS-Daten ist es auf Grund der sehr starken Strömungen sehr schwer hier erfolgreich zu fischen. Die Erfahrungen konnten wir in den letzten Jahren oft machen. Von daher lieber die Kanten konsequent und intelligent befischen - klappt besser. 

Rudolf: Du wirst auch in derZei oben sein. Cool, vielleicht treffen wir uns mal?

Mario: Werde am 18. beim Fischbuffet mit 3 weiteren LL-Experten aufschlagen. Vielleicht tauschen wir uns mal wieder aus.

Bis dahin Captain


----------



## mirko.nbg (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir fahren immer die 2 Wochen vor Pfingsten,da hatten wir in der Regel wenigstens mit dem Wetter immer Glück. Es war meistens beständig trocken. Und wir hatten bis jetzt max. 2 Ausfalltage in 2 Wochen wegen Seegang.(letze 5 Jahre)

Gruss Mirko


----------



## mirko.nbg (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da ist doch gerade in Spodsbjerg der erste Fang in diesem Jahr zu verzeichnen. Auf der Webcam Ost ist gerade der weisse Segelkutter,der in der ersten Reihe liegt eingelaufen. Auf jedenfall hat der Mann ein Kühltruhe und Angeln von Board getragen!!!!


----------



## Multe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Da ist doch gerade in Spodsbjerg der erste Fang in diesem Jahr zu verzeichnen. Auf der Webcam Ost ist gerade der weisse Segelkutter,der in der ersten Reihe liegt eingelaufen. Auf jedenfall hat der Mann ein Kühltruhe und Angeln von Board getragen!!!!


ist mit Sicherheit nicht der erste Fang in diesem Jahr, denn die Holländer haben gleich zugeschlagen und auch das das alte Jahr erfolgreich beendet. Hatten nur einige Tage kleine Probleme mit dem Wind.
Aber ich denke, die Dorsche sollte man jetzt erst einmal in Ruhe laichen lassen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> auch von meiner Seite noch ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2014. Ich freue mich bereits heute wieder auf die vielen guten und fundierten Beiträge im Chat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Captain, wir fahren schon seit 5 Jahren immer im Mai nach Spodsbjerg. Da es letztes Jahr sehr lange kalt war, stand der Fisch auch noch recht Tief( 25-33 Meter). Ich würde kurz bevor ihr Fahrt mal bei Multe nachfragen. Als sehr positiv sehe ich die wenigen Ausfalltage zu der Zeit. Bei den Gewichten sind wir sehr flexibel ausgerichtet. Wir haben von 30 - 500 gr alles dabei. An sehr vielen Tagen kommt man aber mit 30-150gr sehr gut klar. Wenn wir in der Abdrift und dabei direkt in der Rinne fischen kann es bei starker Strömung sein, das man aber unter 350-500gr nicht an den Grund kommt. Aber das mit der Strömung ändert sich ja manchmal sehr schnell. Zu Farben kann ich sagen, das letztes Jahr rot/schwarze und an manchen Tagen besonders weiße Kopyto Gummifische tolle Fische brachten. Ich persönlich fische aber gerne mit Blitzpilkern in der Farbe 01 (orange/gold /silber ) zwischen 50- 80 gr in der Andrift. In den Abendstunden habe ich damit schon sehr gut gefangen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## XxBenexX (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

Wir waren letztes Jahr zu Pfingsten oben und speziell zu den Ködern kann man eigentlich nichts sagen das ist eine Sache des versuchens... mal ist es Gummifisch.. mal Twister.. mal große mal kleine Köder... 

Fakt ist die meisten bisse hatte ich im Frühjahr wie im Sommer in Bootsnähe kurz vor oder nach dem wechsel Andrift zur Abdrift... Das Problem vor Spodsbjerg wird es durch Lolland ziemlich eng und das Wasser muss halt durch von daher kann man mit Strömung und Drift rechnen... Von bis 300gr sollte schonmal dabei sein und  für Fisch muss man nicht weit fahren einfach mal im Hafen andere Angler fragen und bssl testen. .

Gruss Bene


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> auch von meiner Seite noch ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2014. Ich freue mich bereits heute wieder auf die vielen guten und fundierten Beiträge im Chat.
> 
> ...


Hallo Marko

Fischbuffet ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat  Meine Emailadresse und Handynr. gebe ich dir noch durch . Da wir erst ab Mo die Long Island für eine Woche in Vollcharter haben|evil: ist Sonntag Gut für einen Klönschnak und ein bisserl Grillen . Habe Gas & Holzkohlegrill dabei.Natürlich auch ein paar Würstchen und Steaks aus den Super2000. :m  Sonntag können die Jungens sich die Arme langwerfen auf Forelle ,ab Montag dann Dorsch& Co.
Ich werde wenn es das Wetter zuläßt Sonntagmorgen von ca 5bis 10Uhr mit einen Kleinboot (Uttern 5,60) gezielt auf Steinbutt gehen.(Neues Gebiet) Ultrafrische  Tobiasfischchen bekomme ich in einer Fischkiste von einen dänischen  Freund im Hafen bereitgestellt. Hatte mit Ihm beim Testfischen 6 Std . zwei Mann 4zu3 für Ihn 7 sehr gute Steinbutte und 9 Dorsche. Rute : 4m Naturköderrute Phantom Formel1. 500g Wurfgewicht Spitzenaktion   Rollring . Rolle Abu 7000 C .Syncro 3. Laufmontage am Schlitten, mit 300g Kugel, 3m Vorfach ,20cm vor aufgefädelten Tobiasfisch silbernen Buttlöffel oder einen 8cm langen Abu silber oder perlmut Meerforellenblinker. Ist von Bagenkop zwar eine Stunde zu fahren ,aber wie es scheint supi Stelle .#: Der Kollege hat dort schon öfter richtig Gut Steinbutt bekommen . Den Platz haben wir beide voriges Jahr mal durch Zufall gefunden beim Dämmerungsfischen .|rolleyes Ist Nur Gut das es GPS gibt ,den hätten wir so genau nicht mehr gefunden. ;+
Marko wir sehen uns
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Ostseeteufel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies

  weis jemand warum die Seekarte unter http://kart.gulesider.no/ für Dk nicht mehr angezeigt wird?
  Schweden und Norwegen lassen sich anzeigen!

  Gruß Lars


----------



## gelo1 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch ich wünsche allen Langelandfans erst einmal ein Frohes und Gesundes Neues Jahr und viele dicke Fänge für 2014.


----------



## gelo1 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Viele Angler machen jetzt schon lange Gesichter, weil Boote und Ferienhäuser zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgebucht sind. Das liegt daran, das DK bei den Anglern immer beliebter wird, denn nicht nur deutsche Angler finden den Weg nach Langeland, sonder auch immer mehr holländische, belgische, französische, schweizer und sogar norwegische Angler.
> Euer Multe#h


Hallo Multe,
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wir haben schon im September für 2014 gebucht. Da war es schon schwer eine geeignete Hütte zu finden. In Spodsberg war nichts mehr zu bekommen. Wir haben aber noch eine Hütte in Løkkeby gefunden. Und bei Nikolaj mussten wir auch einen anderen Bootstyp nehmen. Aber wir haben wenigstens eins bekommen. 
Jetzt freuen wir uns auf die Woche vom 31.05-06.06.2014.

Gruß
Gelo


----------



## pubaer67 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

|supergriIch wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr u.  ne gute zeit am Wasser
  Wir sind Anfang Mai auf ll mal sehen was geht!!!;+|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Vareler Holger (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir allen ein frohes neues Jahr.
Wir sind am 20.9.14 wieder in Langeland Spodsbjerg. Boot ist auch schon gemietet bei Michael dem kleinen Angelladen in der Kurve. Direkt das Haus neben dem Angelladen haben wir gemietet. Vielleicht ist ja zur gleichen Zeit jemand oben dann könnte man ja mal zusammen raus oder sich austauschen. Man lernt nie aus. #::a

Gruß Holger  |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MS aus G (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Holger,
 ich hoffe Du hast mehr Glück, als die Boardies, die die letzten Jahre zu der Zeit oben waren!!! Mit Dorsch sah es zumindest nicht so rosig aus, wenn man die Berichte der letzten Jahre mal durchliest. Plattfisch ging aber wohl sehr gut. Du musst wahrscheinlich auf Dorsch ein reichhaltiges Sortiment bereit halten, sodass Du auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet bist. Evtl. lag es auch an den Wassertemperaturen, die noch zu hoch oder schon zu kalt waren. Hab in anderen Threads der Dorschangler auch keine guten Fänge zu der Zeit gelesen. Will Dir natürlich keine Angst machen, vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr alles anders und Du fängst die Ostsee leer!!! 
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> ich hoffe Du hast mehr Glück, als die Boardies, die die letzten Jahre zu der Zeit oben waren!!! Mit Dorsch sah es zumindest nicht so rosig aus, wenn man die Berichte der letzten Jahre mal durchliest. Plattfisch ging aber wohl sehr gut. Du musst wahrscheinlich auf Dorsch ein reichhaltiges Sortiment bereit halten, sodass Du auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet bist. Evtl. lag es auch an den Wassertemperaturen, die noch zu hoch oder schon zu kalt waren. Hab in anderen Threads der Dorschangler auch keine guten Fänge zu der Zeit gelesen. Will Dir natürlich keine Angst machen, vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr alles anders und Du fängst die Ostsee leer!!!
> Gruß Mario



Hallo Mario, wir waren auch die letzten fünf Jahre im September dort, wie du schon sagst der Dorsch lief nie so richtig und im letzten Jahr überhaupt nicht.#d 2013 hatte wir in der Woche nicht einen Dorsch gefangen. Aber 153 Schollen haben wir mit nehmen können wovon einige um die 50 cm hatten. Ich hoffe hier, bis dahin viel zu erfahren wie und wo was läuft. Läuft der Dorsch im Frühjahr besser?? 
Gruß Holger


----------



## MS aus G (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Holger,
 ich kann zum Frühjahr mittlerweile leider nichts mehr sagen, aber früher lief es bei uns immer sehr gut im flachen Wasser bis 10m. Es gibt aber noch genügend Boardies, die dir weiterhelfen können, und bestimmt auch welche, die in der Zeit oben sind.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies, für alle die eine gute Wetterkarte für Langeland bräuchten, das ist auch die aus dem Angelladen.
http://www.yr.no/place/denmark/south_denmark/spodsbjerg_havn/hour_by_hour.html

Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Holger, im letzten Jahr gab es Ende März richtig gute Dorsche obwohl das Wetter nicht so ganz in Ordnung war. Für die Jahreszeit war es viel zu kalt und auch der Schnee hat uns zu schaffen gemacht. Wie es 2012 war kannst du hier lesen.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/superfaenge-auf-langeland-im-maerz-2012-3135.html
Normal läuft es im September noch sehr gut mit den Dorschen. Aber im letzten Jahr hatten einige Angler große Probleme einen der "Gefleckten" zu fangen. Andere dagegen ( siehe post von Carptigers) hatten lauter schöne große Dorsche. Das lag aber auch am Platz und an der Angeltechnik.
Der Dorsch stand das ganze Jahr über ( und jetzt auch noch ) im Süden der Insel und hat nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gebissen. War man gerade in dieser Gegend gab es auch Fisch.
Für mich ist immer noch Ende August bis Mitte September die beste Zeit für Dorsch.


----------



## pubaer67 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

war in den letzten jahren immer im septemper-- dorsch ja wenn das wetter mitgespielt hat was leider nicht immer der fall war!!! die südspitze ist auf jedenfall klasse!!! starke strömung unreiner grund da muss man auch nicht allzuweit raus!!!im herbst geht auch gut plattfisch- sehr gut auch an der westseite !!  sternstunden erlebt!! 2013 frühjahr- ende mai anfang juni westseite wie süden kein plattfisch hornies und ein paar dorsche  beim leuchtturm im süden-viele halbstarke dorsche 20 bis 30 aber super wetter !!aber jedes jahr werden die karten neu gemischt !!  hoffendlich wird es bald mai dann gehts  nach langeland


----------



## MAKKMASTER (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, Hallo Forengemeinde,
Wünsche allen noch ein Frohes und Gesundes Neues Jahr, und viel Petri-Heil für 2014 #6
gruss vom Niederrhein
Willi :m


----------



## Vareler Holger (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Multe, ich habe die Fänge gesehen nach unserer Zeit und auch hier im Forum verfolgt. Bevor wir losgefahren sind hat man uns den Tip gegeben mit Dorschbomben zu Angeln. Was wir auch versucht haben aber auch da war nix zu holen. Oder wir haben es nocht richtig gemacht. Wobei in der Woche wo wir gefahren sind hatte so gut wie niemand Dorsche gefangen erst ab Donnerstag ging es bei einigen wieder los. Wir sind rechts hoch gefahren bis grüne und rote Tonne, und Bermuda Dreieck noch vorbei bis zum gelben Turm da war nix zu holen. Haben immer immer esrt auf Dorsch versucht und sind dann auf Platte gegangen. Haben eine gute Stelle gehabt links raus und hoch bis zum Leuchturm, habe da ganz gut gefangen. Für dieses Jahr ist schon gebucht aber werde mal sehen das nächste Jahr mal im Frühjahr zu fahren.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MS aus G (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Holger,
 wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, würd ich es mal in den letzten Augustwochen versuchen, da waren die Fangmeldungen die letzten Jahre immer sehr gut. Leider kann ich es mir nicht aussuchen, sodass wieder der November übrig bleibt. Diesmal wahrscheinlich 2 Wochen am Stück. Die Zeit kann man nur niemandem raten, da es doch meist viele Ausfalltage gibt, aber wenn man mal raus kommt, man auch seine Dorsche fängt. Wir slippen meist selber und da die Dorsche zu der Zeit recht flach stehen, kann man auch bei stärkerem Westwind schön unter Land bleiben und mit kleinen Ködern sehr gut fangen. Im zeitigen Frühjahr ist es eigentlich genauso (März - Anfang April). Und so ein knapp 10 pfünder an der 60gr. Spinnrute mit 7gr. Jigkopf macht richtig was her.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## captain73 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Leute,

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips und Anregungen. Wir sind sehr gespannt was uns im Mai erwartet.:vik:

Werden nochmals kurz vor Reisebeginn die Bedingungen abklopfen. 

Wir waren übrigens auch im letzten September oben. Multes Info stimmt. Man mußte von Spodsbjerg sehr weit gen Süden ziehen um Erfolg zu haben. Leider waren die Wetterbedingungen in unserer Woche mies, sodass man nicht immer zum Fisch (Dorsch) kamen...

Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit im Mai etwas flacher und dadurch feiner zu fischen. Egal, werden wieder für sämtliche Varianten gerüstet sein.

Multe: Gibt es Erfahrungen über das schwere Grundangeln analog dem Trendfischen in Norwegen (z.B. auf Seehecht, Leng, Dorsch) im Belt?

Rudolf: Ja, schick mir mal deine Daten per PN. Dann sollten wir ein Treffen hinbekommen.

VG Captain


----------



## Multe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Multe: Gibt es Erfahrungen über das schwere  Grundangeln analog dem Trendfischen in Norwegen (z.B. auf Seehecht,  Leng, Dorsch) im Belt?
VG Captain
Erfahrungen darüber gibt es nicht, denn es sind nur ganz vereinzelt Angler die das probieren. Aber meist ohne Erfolg.
In den letzten Jahren hat sich aber das fischen mit Gummis und Gewichten um die 200gr immer mehr durchgesetzt. Das liegt aber auch an den großen Erfolgen unserer holländischen Nachbarn.


----------



## pubaer67 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Meine Erfahrungen der letzten Jahren waren das das Wetter  sprich der :rwind:r immer mehr zugenommen hat!! -ob Frühjahr oder Herbst egal - und das man mit ein mietboot  von spodsbjerg ,rudkkobing oder bagenkop schon einige  ausfalltage einplanen kann u. muß!! Bei einer woche urlaub sehr ärgerlich!
  Meine Antwort zu den Voraussetzungen  ---kurzzeitmiete von einen boot  oder von ufer angeln- alles keine richtige Lösung für mich!! Eignes böötchen !! was man bei den  dänischen Bedingungen(freier strand zugang)#6 fast überall ins wasser  bringt  egal wo der wind her kommt supi!:q:q Dank der inselform kurze Wege . das macht spass oder?? Eure meinung hinweise oder fragen bin ich gern bereit zu beantworten nur zu
  Gruß pubaer67


----------



## JungausHamburg (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

moin

 ich hab da ma ne dumme frage

 hat sich mal einer der Langelandprofies überlegt
 wie sich die Wetterbedingungen  "Hoch/Tiefdruckgebiet und Strömungsrichtung " auf die Fangergebnisse auswirkt #q#q#q#c#c


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Was die Strömungsrichtung angeht,diese geht eigentlich immer in die selbe Richtung.Das Salzreiche Wasser strömt von Nord nach Süd im unteren Bereich und oben das Salzarme Wasser von Süd nach Nord!
Deshalb ist das Angeln bei starker Strömung schwer. Oben treibst Du mit der Strömung gen Norden und die Unterströmung zieht Deinen Köder gen Süden. Hast Du oben z.B 4kn Strömungsdrift ist es in wirklichkeit mehr,da Du die etgegengesetzte Strömung noch dazu rechnen musst.

Gruss Mirko


----------



## AlexM (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,
ich muss mal eine Frage an Ortskundige im Bereich Spodsbjerg (war bisher immer in Bagenkop oder Bukkemose) stellen:
Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in Spodsbjerg in der Siedling südlich des Hafens. Der Weg zum Strand scheint erheblich kürzer als der Weg zum Hafen. Ist es dort möglich ein Schlauchboot ins Wasser zu slippen?#c

Laut Googlemaps scheinen dort einige Stellen zu sein, an denen ich nah genug mit Auto und Trailer an die Ostsee komme...


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn Du von der Hauptstrasse in die Siedlung einbiegst,gibt es ca nach 500m ein Wiesenfläche die Du mit dem Auto befahren kannst. Diese grenzt unmittelbar an den Strand. Ich habe dort schon öfters welche gesehen die Ihr Schlauchboot dort zu Wasser gebracht haben. Soweit ich weiss,als ich dort mal am Strand entlang gelaufen bin, gibt es sogarlei  keiner Hindernisse bis ans Wasser. Sowas wie ein breiten Zugang von der Wiese zum Strand!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## AlexM (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Cool, danke für die Antwort! :m


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich hab da ma ne dumme frage
> 
> ...



Moin Moin 
Bei Hochdruck also mehr Druck auf den Wasser ist die Schwimmblase des Fisches groß = Druck auf Magen.
Tiefdruck:  kleine Schwimmblase = mehr Platz fürs Futter .|kopfkrat
Mit Kleinboot Selbstfahrer.
Strömungsrichtung: (von Bagenkop raus) Hafen raus Richtung Leuchtturm.  da muß der Wind so knapp 2 Bft haben und dich langsam ins Belt ziehen das müßte Süd leicht West kann auch leicht Ost haben dann mit 40bis 100g Fischen .die Aufdrift, wenn möglich so 80m + raus und dann beizupfen (Gummi) Pilken mit  Kieler Pilk Blausilber wenn Hering steht, Rotschwarz wenn Sie auf Krebse stehen . Und das ganze im 5bis 8m. Wasser. Die  10 und 15 Pfünder liefern dort einen Drill den man nicht vergißt

1997 mit dem Rad zum Mefoangeln

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## vdausf (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Ostseeteufel schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies
> 
> weis jemand warum die Seekarte unter http://kart.gulesider.no/ für Dk nicht mehr angezeigt wird?
> Schweden und Norwegen lassen sich anzeigen!
> ...


 

Frohes Neues an alle verrückten!

....zum Glück hab ich mir ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht!


----------



## JungausHamburg (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

moin
danke ihr beiden
wobei man eigentlich annehmen sollte das wenn mann mir druck auf dem magen gibt wird seine nutzbare fläche kleiner;+;+|rolleyes
http://www.fischlexikon.eu/fischverhalten/index.php


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> moin
> danke ihr beiden
> wobei man eigentlich annehmen sollte das wenn mann mir druck auf dem magen gibt wird seine nutzbare fläche kleiner;+;+|rolleyes
> http://www.fischlexikon.eu/fischverhalten/index.php


Jo guter Bericht

also eine Tiefdruckphase scheint die besseren Beißerfolge zu bringen .


----------



## MS aus G (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi ihr "Meteorologen",
 ich konnte auf LL noch keine Fangunterschiede, ob Hoch- oder Tiefdruckgebiet, feststellen. Habe aber auch noch nicht speziell drauf geachtet. Uns ist es egal, ob gerade gutes oder schlechtes Wetter herrscht. Wenn der Wind es zulässt wird rausgefahren und gefangen. Was bei uns im flachen Wasser wichtiger ist, habe ich erst im November wieder festgestellt ist, das man vom flachen ins tiefe Wasser driftet anstatt, wie an manchen Tagen, in einer Stunde Driftzeit nur etwa 3-4 Tiefenmeter macht!!! An Tagen wo schöner Westwind herrscht und man schön ins tiefe driftet hatten wir mehr Erfolg!!! Da war es egal, ob man Süd- oder Nordströmung hatte. Es hängt aber bestimmt auch viel vom Angelgebiet ab. Diese Erfahrungen haben wir in Bukkemose gemacht. An den tiefen Stellen im Belt kann das natürlich ganz anders aussehen. Dies sind auch nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen im zeitigen Frühjahr und November. In anderen Jahreszeiten können Strömung und Luftdruck evtl. andere Auswirkungen auf das Beisverhalten haben.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



AlexM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss mal eine Frage an Ortskundige im Bereich Spodsbjerg (war bisher immer in Bagenkop oder Bukkemose) stellen:
> Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in Spodsbjerg in der Siedling südlich des Hafens. Der Weg zum Strand scheint erheblich kürzer als der Weg zum Hafen. Ist es dort möglich ein Schlauchboot ins Wasser zu slippen?#c
> 
> Laut Googlemaps scheinen dort einige Stellen zu sein, an denen ich nah genug mit Auto und Trailer an die Ostsee komme...



Wenn du beim Angelladen in der Kurve Richtung Strand fährst, kommst du direkt zum Parkplatz von da sind es ca. 10 m zum Wasser.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



AlexM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss mal eine Frage an Ortskundige im Bereich Spodsbjerg (war bisher immer in Bagenkop oder Bukkemose) stellen:
> Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in Spodsbjerg in der Siedling südlich des Hafens. Der Weg zum Strand scheint erheblich kürzer als der Weg zum Hafen. Ist es dort möglich ein Schlauchboot ins Wasser zu slippen?#c
> 
> Laut Googlemaps scheinen dort einige Stellen zu sein, an denen ich nah genug mit Auto und Trailer an die Ostsee komme...


vergiss das mal ganz schnell, denn da hast du ein sehr großes Flachwassergebiet vor dir und hier bekommst du fast keine nassen Füße. Mit Motor kannst du da gar nicht fahren und wenn da noch ein paar Wellen sind wird das überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja, wollten im letzten Jahr zur grünen Tonne und sind wegen ordentlich Wind etwas weiter unter Land geblieben. Auf der Höhe von beschriebenem Strand südlich von Spodsbjerg staunten wir nicht schlecht, ein paar Hundert Meter vom Ufer plötzlich nur 1 Meter Wasser unter dem Kiel zu haben.
Gab einen ordentlichen Schreck.


----------



## spodsbjerg (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kann mich Walter und Windelwilli nur anschließen. Auf den Bildern ist die besagte Wiesenstelle und man kann das Flachwasser sehr gut erkennen.
Gruß


----------



## Vareler Holger (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo AlexM wenn du dein Schlauchboot sicher zu Wasser lassen willst fährst zum Hafen Spodsbjerg dort geht das ohne Probleme geht sogar mit Hänger. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Zur Zeit werden viele Dorsche im Süden der Insel vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute gefangen. Durchschnittsgewicht 1,5, - 2 kg.


----------



## Vareler Holger (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Zur Zeit werden viele Dorsche im Süden der Insel vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute gefangen. Durchschnittsgewicht 1,5, - 2 kg.



Bist du gerade in Langeland Multe ?


----------



## Multe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@VarelerHolger, schön wäre es. Aber im Moment  bin ich fast jedes WE auf einer anderen Angelveranstaltung. Einige meiner Freunde sind aber auf LL und stellen den Regenbognern nach. Dabei fangen sie aber auch die Dorsche.


----------



## carlsberg (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Habe heute meine ersten Jigköpfe beschichtet.  Die sind echt supi geworden.:mKönnte jetzt starten, aber leider dauert es noch ein wenig.


----------



## vdausf (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tja,
 die Ausrüstung steht soweit.
 Noch die Form für die Dorschbomben etwas vergrößern und neue gießen.
 Dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen bis wir oben sind.
 Mist!


----------



## captain73 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Kann mich Walter und Windelwilli nur anschließen. Auf den Bildern ist die besagte Wiesenstelle und man kann das Flachwasser sehr gut erkennen.
> Gruß


 

Hallo Zusammen,

haben auch unsere Erfahrungen vor einigen Jahren dort gemacht. 

Sind beim Plattenangeln zu nah Richtung Ufer getrieben und haben Schraubenkontakt mit der Sandbank bekommen...#q

Nicht zu empfehlen dort zu "slippen".#d

VG Captain


----------



## AlexM (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
Also muss ich wirklich mit meinem Schlauchboot und Hafentrailer bis in den Hafen fahren und 50 Euro/Woche für den Schlüssel zahlen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Stulle (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es giebt auf LL einige stellen wo man kostenlos slippen kann. Muskelkraft und Mobilität vorausgesetzt. Ich wurde aber ehr den nahe gelegenen hafen bezahlen das kost zwar geld spart aber zeit. 

send via mobil


----------



## Der Goldaal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie immer habe ich da auch eine Meinung zu. Allerdings unterliegt sie auch wie zumindest sehr oft, nicht der allgemeinen Beliebtheit.
Es ist natürlich absolut in Ordnung, dass man sein eigenes Boot mitbringt, aber wenn man in ein anderes Land als Gast fährt ist ein gewisser Obolus doch nicht zu viel verlangt, bevor man den Strand zerstört und im schlimmsten Fall beschmutzt. Das bleibt früher oder später ja nicht aus, wenn man sich dort mit Auto und Trailer bewegt.
Nur weil es die Dänen einen nicht verbieten, muss man ja nicht alles ausnutzen. Wohin das führt sehen wir in Deutschland, wo man fast nichts mehr darf. Da kostet es ja schon was, wenn man nur in der Nähe vom Wasser parken will.
Ich will hier keinen angreifen oder beschuldigen, nur dass das klar ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke, genau so sehe ich es auch ! #6


----------



## Stulle (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Wie immer habe ich da auch eine Meinung zu. Allerdings unterliegt sie auch wie zumindest sehr oft, nicht der allgemeinen Beliebtheit.
> Es ist natürlich absolut in Ordnung, dass man sein eigenes Boot mitbringt, aber wenn man in ein anderes Land als Gast fährt ist ein gewisser Obolus doch nicht zu viel verlangt, bevor man den Strand zerstört und im schlimmsten Fall beschmutzt. Das bleibt früher oder später ja nicht aus, wenn man sich dort mit Auto und Trailer bewegt.
> Nur weil es die Dänen einen nicht verbieten, muss man ja nicht alles ausnutzen. Wohin das führt sehen wir in Deutschland, wo man fast nichts mehr darf. Da kostet es ja schon was, wenn man nur in der Nähe vom Wasser parken will.
> Ich will hier keinen angreifen oder beschuldigen, nur dass das klar ist.



Das seh ich ganz ähnlich. Kenn aber obwohl ich kein boot habe 2 stellen an den direkt am Parkplatz eine "slipp" anlage ist. Die zu benutzen finde ich dann nicht verwerflich wenn man allerdings schon in einem Dorf ist das sich auf die angler einstellt sollte man die dann nicht wegen 50€ im regen stehen lassen, von dem zeit/nutzen faktor ganz zu schweigen. 

send via mobil


----------



## AlexM (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Grundsätzlich bin ich voll und ganz eurer Meinung. #h

Allerdings stellt sich meine Situation wie folgt dar:
Ich werde mein Schlauchboot zusammengefaltet in einem gewöhnlichem Anhänger mitnehmen. Am Ferienhaus werde ich es nur aufpusten und auf den Hafentrailer mit Anhängerkupplung (ebay, etwa 50 Euro) transportieren. Einen Trailer mit Straßenzulassung besitze ich nicht. Mir wäre es daher lieber, wenn ich mit Trailer nur bis zum Strand müsste, als bis in den Hafen fahren zu müssen. Mit einem straßentauglichem Trailer würde ich ohne Frage sofort die Hafenslippe nutzen und hätte die Frage nicht gestellt.


----------



## Stulle (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

kannst du das dann nicht einfach rübertragen ?|bigeyes


----------



## AlexM (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nein, aber Rudern... :g

Es ist ein Wiking Planet, wiegt 70 kg plus 45 kg der 10 PS Motor... :l


----------



## MS aus G (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Alex,
 bei der nächsten Buchung würde ich evtl. mal über die Feriensiedlungen Bukkemose oder Fredmose nachdenken, da gibt es kostenlose Slipanlagen direkt in den Siedlungen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Oh sorry, Du warst ja schon in Bukkemose!!!(erst richtig lesen dann antworten; ich Dummerchen) Aber warum bist Du da wieder weg? Die Slippe ist doch in Ordnung?
 Mario


----------



## AlexM (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hatten in Bukkemose mehrere negative Erfahrungen mit einem Anbieter der uns Haus und Boot vermietet hat. Danach waren wir über einen anderen Anbieter der Insel mit Laden an der Hauptstraße mehrfach in den roten Häusern in Bagenkop. Nun ist der Nachwuchs aber ziemlich mobil geworden und die roten Häuser an der Hafenkante sind uns zu gefährlich. Wir wollten aber dennoch relativ zentral bleiben. Meine Frau wünschte sich eine größere Stadt / Ort in der Umgebung. Darum versuchen wir es dieses Jahr in Spodsbjerg. Ich kenne daher bisher den Luxus, Ruten über die Schulter und zu Fuß ab zum Boot. War sehr cool in Bagenkop.


----------



## MS aus G (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Alex,
 Man(n) kann halt nicht immer alles haben. Hört sich aber so an, das Angeln nicht deine Hauptbeschäftigung im Urlaub ist. Ich persönlich würde dann die Hafenvariante bevorzugen. Schön langsam zum Hafen und dann sicher slippen und hoffentlich auf fangen. Hört sich auf jedenfalls besser an, als erstmal einige hundert Meter zu rudern. In der Zeit hast Du aus dem Hafen schon die ersten Fische gefangen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Alex, mach dir kein Stress, bei Michaels Angelladen in der Kurve, er hat 2 Boote das kleine hat 40 PS, kostet die Woche 290 € und man kann mit ihm reden das du es auch günstiger bekommst. Kein Slippen kein Strees. Ist ein Boot mit Steuerstand. Dein Urlaub wird zwar ein wenig teurer aber hast ein Supi Boot.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MS aus G (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So Rudolf,
 nun steht eine 59 bei dir im Profil!!! Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles, alles Gute!!! Vorallem, das Du gesundheitlich auf der Höhe bleibst!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So Rudolf,
> nun steht eine 59 bei dir im Profil!!! Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles, alles Gute!!! Vorallem, das Du gesundheitlich auf der Höhe bleibst!!!
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario
Vielen Dank für deinen Glückwunsch#h#h#h

Habe mich mit Marko ausführlich ausgetauscht da wir im Mai zur selben Zeit oben sind.|supergri|supergri
Dabei kam raus das ein Mitglied seines Vereins beim letzten mal mit mir oben gewesen ist . |kopfkrat
Gruß an die Weser Rudolf


----------



## captain73 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Mario
> Vielen Dank für deinen Glückwunsch#h#h#h
> 
> Habe mich mit Marko ausführlich ausgetauscht da wir im Mai zur selben Zeit oben sind.|supergri|supergri
> ...


 
Hey Rudolf,

auch alles Gute von meiner Seite, vor allem natürlich Gesundheit#h.

VG Marco


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hey Rudolf,
> 
> auch alles Gute von meiner Seite, vor allem natürlich Gesundheit#h.
> 
> VG Marco


Hallo Marko
Danke für deinen Glückwunsch.
Gruß in den Reinhardswald #6. Rudolf


----------



## michaelargentino (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tausend dank für die hilfreichen Tipps!

Könnte das Mieten eines Bootes und die Verwendung für einen Leihen in bootskunde irgendwelche Gefahren mit sich bringen? Oder sagt ihr wenn man nicht ganz auf dem Kopf gefallen ist kriegt man das da hin?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kunde (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Tausend dank für die hilfreichen Tipps!
> 
> Könnte das Mieten eines Bootes und die Verwendung für einen Leihen in bootskunde irgendwelche Gefahren mit sich bringen? Oder sagt ihr wenn man nicht ganz auf dem Kopf gefallen ist kriegt man das da hin?
> 
> ...



natürlich ist es gefährlich mit einem boot auf der ostsee rumzuschippern- gerade auf viel befahren seewegen wie dem langelandbelt! 
aber wenn du ein boot mietest, welches in einem guten zustand ist und dich an die regeln und gesetze hälst, kann diese gefahr auf ein minimum reduziert werden. 
die boote die ich bislang bei ibi gemietet hatte waren immer in einem soliden zustand und du erhälst am ersten tag eine ordentlich einweisung! wenn du ( und deine mitfahrer) denn noch eine schwimmweste trägst, genug benzin im reservekanister hast, und dir zum pinkel einen eimer oder ne flasche mitnimmst, ist das bootsangeln vor langeland eine wirklich tolle sache! #h
wenn du dir bezüglich wetterlage oder anderen sachen unsicher bist wende dich an einen der ibi mitarbeiter die fast den ganzen tag im hafen anwesen sich. 
auch mal ein auge auf die anderen boote werfe! wenn alle anderen boote richtung hafen fahren, ist es meistens sinnvoller das angeln abzubrechen da sich meistens die wetterlage ändert.

als ich das erstem mal ein boot gemietet habe hatte ich zuerst auch bedenken die aber bald dem angelspaß gewichen sind!

nicht übermütig werden und denn wird das schon klappen :m

gruß kunde


----------



## michaelargentino (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hört sich schon fast zu gut an um wahr zu sein das ganze mit  Dänemark  
Ich bin mal gespannt, März oder Mitte September geht's los 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kunde (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Hört sich schon fast zu gut an um wahr zu sein das ganze mit  Dänemark
> Ich bin mal gespannt, März oder Mitte September geht's los
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



du solltest dich aufjedenfall frühzeitig um ein boot kümmern, sonst kann es angehen das nichts mehr zur verfügung steht...


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Kunde schrieb:


> du solltest dich aufjedenfall frühzeitig um ein boot kümmern, sonst kann es angehen das nichts mehr zur verfügung steht...



Musst dann aber auch fairerweise dazu sagen, das er unter Umständen mit dem Wetter Pech haben kann und so gut wie gar nicht raus kommt.
Mir so die letzten beiden Jahre ergangen.
Werde nie wieder ein Boot im Vorraus buchen.
Hätte mir für das "versenkte" Geld locker ein eigenes Boot leisten können, was ich mir in diesem Jahr nun auch zulegen werde.


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*Großalarm* der Feuerwehr auf Langeland.
Zu einem Hausbrand wurden die Wehren auf Langeland alamiert.
Als die Feuerwehr vor Ort kam stellten sie zum Glück fest, das der Anwohner nur seine Forellen räucherte. Der Rauch zog so unglücklich ums Haus, das es so aussah als ob das Haus brennen würde.

Mit Forellenangeln wird es die nächsten Tage leider nichts, denn es bläst gewaltig und dann kommt auch noch Schnee dazu.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> *Großalarm* der Feuerwehr auf Langeland.
> Zu einem Hausbrand wurden die Wehren auf Langeland alamiert.
> Als die Feuerwehr vor Ort kam stellten sie zum Glück fest, das der Anwohner nur seine Forellen räucherte. Der Rauch zog so unglücklich ums Haus, das es so aussah als ob das Haus brennen würde.
> 
> Mit Forellenangeln wird es die nächsten Tage leider nichts, denn es bläst gewaltig und dann kommt auch noch Schnee dazu.



Gibt es auf LL echt mehrere Wehren?
Frag mich schon länger wie die dort organisiert sind...
Ist doch alles Falck, oder?


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja, ist da alles Falck, mit Hauptsitz in Rudkøbing. Dauert halt immer etwas länger bis die vor Ort sind. Bei größeren Sachen kommen die sogar von Svendborg.
Bei uns muss ja jede Wehr in max. 10Min. an der Einsatzstelle sein.
Vor einigen Jahren gingen einmal am Gründonnerstag zwei ältere Angler über Bord und da dauerte es über eine halbe Stunde bis das erste Fahrzeug mit einem Boot vor Ort war. In der Zwischenzeit waren die beiden Angler zum Glück wohlbehalten vom Pilot gerettet worden.
Wir waren damals direkt dabei und ich, als alter Feuerwehrmann,  konnte es kaum glauben, das bis zum Eintreffen der Wehr so viel Zeit verstrich.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin auch bei der Feuerwehr, darum frag ich.
Sind das Freiwillige oder ist das alles Berufsfeuerwehr?


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*TIPP:*
Bei eurem nächsten Aufenthalt solltet ihr es am Strand einmal mit der Spinnrute und Wobbler auf Steinbutt probieren. Der Köder muss dabei immer einmal kurz gestoppt werden. Dabei darf er aber nicht zu tief absinken, sonst bleibt er am Kraut oder an den Steinen hängen. Bei sandigem Untergrund kann man ihn auch einmal auf Grund ablegen.
Geht aber auch mit beschwerten Sandaalgummis.
Die Steinis lieben auch "Leopardengrund" wie die Meerforellen. Diese müssen aber mit Sandbänken durchzogen sein.
ACHTUNG ! Geht dabei nicht ins Wasser, den der Steinbutt liegt z.T. schon im ganz flachen Wasser.
Spinnrute 3,00m Länge
Wobbler - Sandaalimitation bis 18g.#6


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nix freiwillig. Alles Angestellte.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe, ich habe mal ne Frage zu deinen beweglichen Jigköpfen die du zum Angeln mit Phobetor benutzt. Bevorzugst du eine spezielle Marke? Wir fahren in 3 Wochen zur Messe nach Dortmund und wollen evt. dort welche kaufen. Oder kannst du mir was empfehlen ? Gruß aus Willebadessen   Thomas


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Thomas, alle meine Jigköpfe sind Eigenbau.
Bei Pilkmaxx ( Katalogseite 147 im neuen Katalog) findest du die Dorschkugeln. Diese kannst du nehmen und mit Sprengringen den Haken befestigen.
Schau dir aber auch einmal den Vertikaljig XXL auf Seite 146 an. Das ist der ideale Jigkopf um direkt am Boot zu fischen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Thomas, alle meine Jigköpfe sind Eigenbau.
> Bei Pilkmaxx ( Katalogseite 147 im neuen Katalog) findest du die Dorschkugeln. Diese kannst du nehmen und mit Sprengringen den Haken befestigen.
> Schau dir aber auch einmal den Vertikaljig XXL auf Seite 146 an. Das ist der ideale Jigkopf um direkt am Boot zu fischen.



Danke, werde mal nachschauen       Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin auch in der Ffw . Wollte letztes Jahr eigentlich mir die Wache in Rudköbing  anschauen. Leider konnte  mir Thomas nicht sagen wo sie ist.
Die haben nämlich eine neue DL bekommen.


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wo Novasol ist die Straße weiter und die nächste Straße rechts - links ist dann die Wache. Die Straße nennt sich Reberbanen.


----------



## carlsberg (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super Walter :m danke.
Dann werde ich dort mal vorstellig werden , wenn ich vor Ort bin.
Da in der Nähe müssten auch die Ärzte  sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Vareler Holger (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Hört sich schon fast zu gut an um wahr zu sein das ganze mit  Dänemark
> Ich bin mal gespannt, März oder Mitte September geht's los
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hallo michaelargentino falls du September fährst dann fahr 20.9.da sind wir auch da, dann können wir zusammen raus. #h
Gruß Holger


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> wo Novasol ist die Straße weiter und die nächste Straße rechts - links ist dann die Wache. Die Straße nennt sich Reberbanen.



Cool, da schau ich auch mal vorbei wenn wir wieder oben sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Ihr Langelanderfahrenen,

 was ist den fangtechnisch der bessere Ausgangshafen im Mai auf Dorsch auf Langeland- Spodsbjerg, Lohals oder Bagenkop?

 Hat jemand Erfahrung mit "Baeltferie", Torben Hansen Ferie oder Alex' Bootsvermietung? IBI ist zum geplanten Zeitraum ausgebucht...

 Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## captain73 (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Mario,

super Fischbuffet gestern. Wir kommen in 2015 wieder#6.

War auch klasse ein paar Tips auszutauschen. Gerade was die leichte Spinnfischerei auf die Leoparden angeht war es für uns sehr interessant.

VG Captain


----------



## Kunde (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> *TIPP:*
> Bei eurem nächsten Aufenthalt solltet ihr es am Strand einmal mit der Spinnrute und Wobbler auf Steinbutt probieren. Der Köder muss dabei immer einmal kurz gestoppt werden. Dabei darf er aber nicht zu tief absinken, sonst bleibt er am Kraut oder an den Steinen hängen. Bei sandigem Untergrund kann man ihn auch einmal auf Grund ablegen.
> Geht aber auch mit beschwerten Sandaalgummis.
> Die Steinis lieben auch "Leopardengrund" wie die Meerforellen. Diese müssen aber mit Sandbänken durchzogen sein.
> ...



machte das wirklich gezielt oder beifang beim mefo-fischen?


----------



## Multe (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir fischen schon etliche Jahre ganz gezielt auf die Steinis. Damals hat noch niemand daran gedacht, so etwas vom Ufer aus zu probieren. Läuft aber nicht jeden Tag gleich gut.
Ich habe auch schon etliche andere Köder und Techniken ausprobiert. 
Mit langen schlanken Drop Shotködern am Jigkopf geht es auch.


----------



## Stefan W. (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Multe
Das hört sich ja sehr interessant an vom Land aus auf Steinbutt zu angeln. Geht das zu jeder Jahreszeit oder nur zu bestimmten? Und noch eine Frage, eher am Tag oder im dunkeln? Habe beim Plattfischangeln vom Boot aus mal einen kleineren gefangen. Das ist ne Sache die mich nochmal reizen würde, gezielt auf Steinis angeln. Wir werden ab dem 29.03. wieder auf unser Lieblingsinsel für eine Woche sein. Hoffentlich ist dann kein Winter so wie letztes Jahr um die Zeit. Und hoffentlich klappt es dieses Jahr mal bei mir mit ner Meerforelle. Wir werden,wenn es der Wind und das Wetter zuläßt, hauptsächlich mit dem Boot unterwegs sein und den Dorschen nachstellen wie in den letzten Jahren auch. Meistens mit gutem Erfolg, mal sehen in welchen Tiefen sie dieses Jahr stehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Stefan, da kann ich dir ja am 29. März  die "Sache" einmal erklären.
Da treffen wir uns zur Eröffnung des Meeresevents um 10.00 Uhr bei Thomas im Laden. Hier erfährst du auch etwas über das Mefoangeln und wenn du willst, kannst du uns an den Strand begleiten.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Stefan W. (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen das am Sonntag das Meeresevent beginnt. Wir waren ja schon ein paar mal auf Mefo los, bloß leider blieb bis jetzt bei mir noch keine hängen. Hauptsächlich sind wir halt zum Dorsche angeln da und fahren eigentlich meistens nur zum Mefo angeln wenn der Wind zu stark zum Bootsangeln ist. Letztes Jahr hat mein Bruder 2 mefos gefangen und die 3. ist leider beim Drill ausgestiegen. Ich stand ca 20 meter davon entfernt und hatte nicht einen Kontakt. So ist das manchmal beim Angeln. Wir werden wahrscheinlich am 29. vorbeikommen und dann spontan entscheiden ob wir mit zum Strand gehen oder (weil das Wetter zu gut ist) mit dem Boot raus fahren.


----------



## michaelargentino (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das hört sich gut an Holger, zur zeit tendiere ich auch eher dazu ab September hin zu fahren, das entscheidet sich bei mir innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michaelargentino (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ist es zwischen dem 15.9 und dem 15.10 nicht zu spät ?
Trifft man da noch auf Dorsche und Co?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vareler Holger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Langelanderfahrenen,
> 
> was ist den fangtechnisch der bessere Ausgangshafen im Mai auf Dorsch auf Langeland- Spodsbjerg, Lohals oder Bagenkop?
> 
> ...



Hallo Fisherbandit in Bagenkop hat Torben Hansen auf jeden Fall die besseren Boote. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Vareler Holger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Ist es zwischen dem 15.9 und dem 15.10 nicht zu spät ?
> Trifft man da noch auf Dorsche und Co?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Also mit Dorsch lief das im September 2013 nicht so gut aber dafür Scholle in Massen, kann ja sein das dieses Jahr der Dorsch wieder besser läuft. Falls du tatsächlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt fahren solltest melde dich mal. |wavey:
Gruß Holger


----------



## MS aus G (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Holger,
 ich glaub nicht, das Du den michaelargentino auf Langeland antreffen wirst. Er will glaub ich in Nordborg auf Als seinen Urlaub verbringen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe!?!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Fisherbandit,
 als Ausgangshafen ist Bagenkop bestimmt nicht das schlechteste. Es kann Dir nur leider passieren, das Du, wegen Wind, nicht rausfahren kannst, während man in Spodsbjerg fahren kann. Andersrum ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da Du zu den Fanggebieten auch auf die Ostseite musst. Wenn der Wind allerdings passt, ist es sicherlich ein tolles Angelrevier. Man kann allerdings auch Boote zum selbstslippen mieten. Die sind natürlich nicht so groß und komfortabel, wie die Hafenboote, aber zu zweit oder zu dritt völlig ausreichend, wenn man nicht gerade in der Fahrrinne angeln möchte. Im Mai sollten die Dorsche auch noch nicht so tief stehen.

 @Capitän73: Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Das mit dem leichten Fischen vor Spodsbjerg würd ich die Spezies nochmal fragen, wo da evtl. gute Stellen sind, da ich ja keine Erfahrung vor Spodsbjerg habe. 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Mario,

 danke für die Info. Allerdings ist "Haus und Boot" der einzige, der im gewünschten Zeitraum dort ein Boot frei hat und man liest wenig gutes über den Zustand der Boote im WWW. Könnt ihr mir etwas zu den Booten sagen?

 Gibt es noch andere Vermieter außer IBI, Haus und Boot und THF in Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg?? Lohals wollen wir nicht, da wohl eine zu lange Anfahrt zu den Dorschen...

 Danke und vG


----------



## MS aus G (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi fisherbandit,
 sind dem alexvermietung seine auch weg? Steht im WWW er hat auch welche in Spodsbjerg.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja, ist auch im Mai ausgebucht. 

 Wir sind sehr spät dran, da wir eigentlich immer in D unterwegs sind, doch dieses Jahr spontan mal nach Langeland wollen....


----------



## Vareler Holger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ist auch im Mai ausgebucht.
> 
> Wir sind sehr spät dran, da wir eigentlich immer in D unterwegs sind, doch dieses Jahr spontan mal nach Langeland wollen....



Hi Fisherbandit, versuch mal bei http://fiskeriogangeln.dk/de/
da miete ich mir seit Jahren das Boot er hat nur 2 aber die sind gut in Schuß.
Gruß Holger


----------



## michaelargentino (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich wollte ursprünglich nach nordborg, aber multe hat mir eine pn mit sehr überzeugende Argumente geschickt, sodass ich mittlerweile eher dazu tendiere nach Langeland zu fahren


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vareler Holger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> Ich wollte ursprünglich nach nordborg, aber multe hat mir eine pn mit sehr überzeugende Argumente geschickt, sodass ich mittlerweile eher dazu tendiere nach Langeland zu fahren
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hey da kann ich Multe nur zustimmen. Na dann wird das ja vielleicht ja doch was das man sich da sieht. #:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hätte da doch noch eine Frage....

 Wie lange fährt man von Lohals mit einer Limbo mit 50 Ps zu den Dorschangelplätzen...?

 Danke und Gruß


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Fisherbandit,
> als Ausgangshafen ist Bagenkop bestimmt nicht das schlechteste. Es kann Dir nur leider passieren, das Du, wegen Wind, nicht rausfahren kannst, während man in Spodsbjerg fahren kann. Andersrum ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da Du zu den Fanggebieten auch auf die Ostseite musst. Wenn der Wind allerdings passt, ist es sicherlich ein tolles Angelrevier. Man kann allerdings auch Boote zum selbstslippen mieten. Die sind natürlich nicht so groß und komfortabel, wie die Hafenboote, aber zu zweit oder zu dritt völlig ausreichend, wenn man nicht gerade in der Fahrrinne angeln möchte. Im Mai sollten die Dorsche auch noch nicht so tief stehen.
> 
> @Capitän73: Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Das mit dem leichten Fischen vor Spodsbjerg würd ich die Spezies nochmal fragen, wo da evtl. gute Stellen sind, da ich ja keine Erfahrung vor Spodsbjerg habe.
> ...


Hi Mario
Bagenkop ist das bessere Angelrevier .#h Wenn der Wind es nicht zuläßt vom Hafen rauszufahren , Slipen dir Torben von THF  oder Morten von Haus und Boot die Boote auch in Bukemose ins Wasser. Du brauchst nicht nach Ost , 

Die NEUEN Hot Spots liegen seit 4 Jahren inSüd_Süd Ost(Dorsch & Steinbutt) mußt aber die drei Löcher finden. |kopfkrat  Boot ein Raider 5,60 oder wenigstens ein Uttern 5,60 solte es schon sein .Du mußt ins 20-30m Wasser

oder West Richtung Aerö Aerö fische ich Plattfischmäßig seit 1987 (Bild) ist in der Abenddämmerung immer Spitze gewesen . Jan Halstedt -Hansen ehemals Strandgardenscamping und erster Besitzer der Mön27 kann dir bestätigen Plattfisch 1989 mit der Mön in 4 Std.4Mann bei 240 Platten abgebrochen                        Hab eine gute Zeit Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Entschuldigung Rudolf,
 aber ich meinte die Ostseite von LL. Bis nach Aero sind es aber glaube so ca. 12 km und wenn der Wind es schlecht meint, möchte ich das nicht ausprobieren. Das mit Süd-Süd-Ost mag ja stimmen, aber das Wetter muss schon zu 100% stimmen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Entschuldigung Rudolf,
> aber ich meinte die Ostseite von LL. Bis nach Aero sind es aber glaube so ca. 12 km und wenn der Wind es schlecht meint, möchte ich das nicht ausprobieren. Das mit Süd-Süd-Ost mag ja stimmen, aber das Wetter muss schon zu 100% stimmen.
> Gruß Mario


Hi Mario
Mit den Wind hast du Recht . Man muß nicht ganz nach Aerö .Es sind ca 40min Fahrt Richtung Aerö. Die Ostseite Fische ich sehr gern bei 2-3  süd-süd west  ab Leuchtturm Keldsnorfyr, Langelandsfort , bis Heden in 4bis 8m Wasser. Baut der Wind auf schwitzt man manchmal wenn es um die Ecke bei Gulstav geht . Ich habe die Wellen immer im Auge um früh genug die Heimreise anzutreten.Die Ruhe im Belt ist da trügerisch. Mußte als Anfänger mal mit der Mön bis hoch nach Spodsbjerg weil unten kein rumkommen mehr möglich war. Jan ist mir damals für die Endscheidung dankbar gewesen obwohl er dadurch mehr Kosten hatte und uns aus Spodsbjerg abholen durfte . ist damals ein Wettersturz durch heftige Gewitter gewesen . ""Da ging das Zäpfchen """  Gruß an die Weser Rudolf


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Mario, ich bin auch der Meinung das Spodsbjerg als Ausgangshafen der bessere ist. Top Service und Top gewartete Boote.....kurze Anfahrtswege zu Dorsch und Plattfisch.......nahe Einkaufsmöglichkeiten.....neue Ferienhäuser. Alles in allem in meinen Augen nur Pluspunkte für Spodsbjerg. Andere Namhafte Anbieter von Booten und in deren Namen vermietete Häuser im Süden der Insel kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung absolut nicht empfehlen |abgelehn. In anderen treats hier im Board kann man dies teilweise auch genauer nachlesen.:m
Gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ähmmm, und Lohals?


----------



## Carptigers (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Habe mal gelesen, dass einige bis zur große Belt Brücke fahren. Das ist mit Sicherheit 40 min von Lohals entfernt


----------



## patrik41 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Habe mal gelesen, dass einige bis zur große Belt Brücke fahren. Das ist mit Sicherheit 40 min von Lohals entfernt



War schon mal in Lohals.
Glaube bis zur Schwedenbrücke waren es 2 Stunden Fahrt mit einem 50PS Boot.#h#h


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ähmmm, und Lohals?


Ich war noch nicht in Lohals zum fischen. Wenn man aber mal die älteren Berichte, auch die der letzten Jahre #t durchliest so sind 98% der Meinung das Lohals als Ausgangspunkt zum fischen nicht der beste Ort ist  sorry.


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



patrik41 schrieb:


> War schon mal in Lohals.
> Glaube bis zur Schwedenbrücke waren es 2 Stunden Fahrt mit einem 50PS Boot.#h#h


;+ Schwedenbrücke?? Hast du dich da vielleicht vertan ?? Du meinst bestimmt die E20 von Nyborg nach Korsor oder ??


----------



## MS aus G (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi spodsbjerg,
 ich habe nur auf die Frage vom fisherbandit100 geantwortet und da keineswegs gesagt, das Spodsbjerg besser ist. Nur ist Bagenkop eben windanfälliger. Zu den Vermietern ist schon genug gesagt worden. Wir sind seit 20 Jahren sehr zufrieden im Süden und fahren auch dieses Jahr wieder in den Süden!!!
 Achso fast vergessen zu Lohals und Spodsbjerg hab ich zum Glück noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln müssen, denn sonst hätte es uns im Süden ja nicht mehr gefallen!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## fischerheinrich (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

also ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Lohals und es hat mir gut gefallen. (angelnauflangeland.de)
Bis zur Brücke muss man sicherlich nicht unbedingt fahren, nur vom Hafen um die Spitze rum auf die andere Seite (für Dorsch), je nach Boot co 30, 40min,wir hatten leider (wie so häufig) recht viel Wind, so dass wir nur einen Tag auch dorthin kamen und da haben wir sehr gut gefangen. 
Auf Platte braucht man nur 1, 2 Minuten aus dem Hafen geradeaus, dass lief seinerzeit gut. Und Mefostellen gibt es dort wohl auch jede Menge, habe einige Angler dort getroffen.

Grüße


----------



## patrik41 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ;+ Schwedenbrücke?? Hast du dich da vielleicht vertan ?? Du meinst bestimmt die E20 von Nyborg nach Korsor oder ??



Doch, doch die Brücke nach Schweden meine ich.
 Gut 2 Stunden fahrt von Lohals.
 Bei Baelt Ferie hatten wir Haus und Boot gemietet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Doch, doch die Brücke nach Schweden meine ich.
> Gut 2 Stunden fahrt von Lohals.
> Bei Baelt Ferie hatten wir Haus und Boot gemietet.



Die Brücke nach Schweden ist doch eher im Öresund....

Du meinst sicherlich die E20 Brücke über den Großen Belt. Ich habe jetzt mal die Karte studiert |supergri... Die Brücke ist ca. 10 sm nördlich von Lohals, bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 Kn also ca. eine Stunde. Bei ruhiger See sind auch sicherlich ein paar Knoten mehr drin und somit 45 Minuten Fahrzeit realistisch, oder?

Naja, und ob man da wirklich hin muss oder auch die Kanten im Belt nördlich von Langeland für Dorsch ausreichen wird sich im Mai zeigen. Dorsch wird es da wohl auch geben und die Anzahl der Angler ist vermutlich deutlich geringer als vor Spodsbjerg |supergri.

Mal schauen, auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Haben bei Baeltferie gebucht und hoffen auf eine erfolgreiche Woche!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Doch, doch die Brücke nach Schweden meine ich.
> Gut 2 Stunden fahrt von Lohals.
> Bei Baelt Ferie hatten wir Haus und Boot gemietet.


Hallo Patrik 41
Du meinst die Storebaeltsbroen von Fünen( Nyborg) nach Seeland (korsör) Täglich bis zu  29000 Fahrzeuge.  der Rest ist wie von Bandit 1000 beschrieben . Irgendwo auf den letzten 30 Seiten von 2013 ist eine genauere Beschreibung zum Angelrevier Brücke etc. Schade das es die EA Dehn nicht mehr gibt . Ist das beste Angelboot in Lohals gewesen. Einige mal  npaar km vor der und unter der Brücke Gefischt .Top. Lang ists Her
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Multe (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

JOW, Rudolf, _Lang ists Her_ und Ole liegt nun auch schon über ein Jahr auf dem Meeresgrund.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> JOW, Rudolf, _Lang ists Her_ und Ole liegt nun auch schon über ein Jahr auf dem Meeresgrund.


Hallo Walter
Die alten gehen ,sind nicht die schlechtesten gewesen,1989(34) bei meinen ersten Wettkämfen sagte wir zu den 60 plus ,DIE EISGRAUEN Heute sind wir selber weiß.
Heute lächeln die Jungen genauso wie wir früher wenn die ""alten"" mit ihren alten  gepflegten Ruten aufs Schiff kamen. 
Am Ende des Tourns :Staunen über die alten Säcke.Manchmal kommt Wehmut auf über die schon gegangenen Kameraden und die immer kürzer werdende Lebenszeit.
Gruß aus Nordhessen Rudolf


----------



## patrik41 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Brücke nach Schweden ist doch eher im Öresund....
> 
> Du meinst sicherlich die E20 Brücke über den Großen Belt. Ich habe jetzt mal die Karte studiert |supergri... Die Brücke ist ca. 10 sm nördlich von Lohals, bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 Kn also ca. eine Stunde. Bei ruhiger See sind auch sicherlich ein paar Knoten mehr drin und somit 45 Minuten Fahrzeit realistisch, oder?
> 
> ...



Wieder was gelernt dachte echt es wer die Schwedenbrücke.
 Aber ein wenig ist es ja doch die Schwedenbrücke die E 20 geht ja Richtung Schweden oder?:q


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

INFO:
Jährlich besuchen 64.000 Angler die Inseln Langeland, Fünen und Ærø.
Deshalb müssen sich einige Anglern nicht wundern, wenn Ferienhäuser und die guten Boote frühzeitig ausgebucht sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> INFO:
> Jährlich besuchen 64.000 Angler die Inseln Langeland, Fünen und Ærø.
> Deshalb müssen sich einige Anglern nicht wundern, wenn Ferienhäuser und die guten Boote frühzeitig ausgebucht sind.


 
 64.001!  Denn ich bin dieses Jahr auch da :vik:  Hoffentlich sind die nicht alle in der ersten Maiwoche auf der Insel....;-)


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wer in der Nähe von Gelnhausen wohnt hat am Samstag, den 1. Februar ab 9.00Uhr die Möglichkeit am Meeresevent teilzunehmen.
Hier zeige ich spezielle Techniken zum Plattfisch,- Dorsch und Mefoangeln.
Ausserdem gibt es auch einen Film und eine Diashow über Langeland zu sehen.
Wer weitere Infos, wie genaue Adresse usw. möchte, bitte per PN.
Gruß Multe


----------



## kokanee (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 64.001!  Denn ich bin dieses Jahr auch da :vik:  Hoffentlich sind die nicht alle in der ersten Maiwoche auf der Insel....;-)



Nicht alle, aber sehr sehr viele:q:q

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Wer in der Nähe von Gelnhausen wohnt hat am Samstag, den 1. Februar ab 9.00Uhr die Möglichkeit am Meeresevent teilzunehmen.
> Hier zeige ich spezielle Techniken zum Plattfisch,- Dorsch und Mefoangeln.
> Ausserdem gibt es auch einen Film und eine Diashow über Langeland zu sehen.
> Wer weitere Infos, wie genaue Adresse usw. möchte, bitte per PN.
> Gruß Multe


Hallo Walter
Kann man den Film käuflich erwerben ? 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Rudolf, den einen Film leider nicht, denn den lasse ich bei meinen Vorträgen immer im Hintergrund laufen und der wird jährlich neu gestaltet. Der "Vorspann" wurde ganz speziell für mich im Studio produziert.
Die weiteren Filme sind alle käuflich und ich habe aber die Erlaubnis, diese zu zeigen, wie z.B. den Langelandfilm der Holländer, wo ich den deutschen Text erstellt habe.
Gruß Walter


----------



## vdausf (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Walter,
 werd ich versuchen mir nicht entgehen zu lassen!
 Wird Zeit, dass wir uns mal wieder sehen!
 Hat ja leider im letzten Jahr bei mir mit LL nicht geklappt! was heißt leider... unsere Kleine macht uns allen Spaß!! ;-)

 PN ging geht raus.
 Gruß Volker


----------



## Multe (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Volker, nimm die Kleine doch ganz einfach mit. Steck sie in eine  Schwimmweste und da kann sie rund ums Boot paddeln #d und du kannst in Ruhe  angeln.|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q
Gruß Walter


----------



## vdausf (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Volker, nimm die Kleine doch ganz einfach mit. Steck sie in eine Schwimmweste und da kann sie rund ums Boot paddeln #d und du kannst in Ruhe angeln.|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q
> Gruß Walter



Unsere kleine wär da mit Sicherheit dabei.
 Sie ist ne kleine Wasserratte!!!:vik:
 Meine Frau hat grad gesagt... das könnt ihr ja versuchen:r


----------



## Vareler Holger (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Wer in der Nähe von Gelnhausen wohnt hat am Samstag, den 1. Februar ab 9.00Uhr die Möglichkeit am Meeresevent teilzunehmen.
> Hier zeige ich spezielle Techniken zum Plattfisch,- Dorsch und Mefoangeln.
> Ausserdem gibt es auch einen Film und eine Diashow über Langeland zu sehen.
> Wer weitere Infos, wie genaue Adresse usw. möchte, bitte per PN.
> Gruß Multe



Hallo Multe, ich würde gerne vorbei kommen aber 500 km ist zu weit, #q  hat man eine andere möglichkeit diese Techniken von dir zu erfahren. #c
Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Holger, am 8.+9. Febr. bin ich zwar auf der fish international in Bremen aber da habe ich leider keine Zeit. Vielleicht treffen wir uns einmal auf Langeland.
schick dir mal eine PN.
Gruß Walter


----------



## mirko.nbg (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sieht heute sehr düster auf LL aus.


----------



## otto57 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 64.001! Denn ich bin dieses Jahr auch da :vik: Hoffentlich sind die nicht alle in der ersten Maiwoche auf der Insel....;-)




 Da haste aber Glück - |bigeyes - bin erst in der 2 Woche da :vik:


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pPEuA8KEKM
der Öresund hat zwar nichts mit LL zu tun. Aber das sollte man sich von den "alten Zeiten" einmal ansehen.
Vielleicht kommen sie zurück, denn ihre kleineren Verwandten sind schon da.


----------



## vdausf (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pPEuA8KEKM
> der Öresund hat zwar nichts mit LL zu tun. Aber das sollte man sich von den "alten Zeiten" einmal ansehen.
> Vielleicht kommen sie zurück, denn ihre kleineren Verwandten sind schon da.



...und so lange ist es gar nicht her, dass im Öresund die Tuns gefangen wurden..


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Du sagst es. Ich glaube, deine Kollegen haben den Öresund leergefischt.:q:q:q
Bis Samstag.
Gruß Walter


----------



## vdausf (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Ich glaube, deine Kollegen haben den Öresund leergefischt.:q:q:q
> Bis Samstag.
> Gruß Walter


 
Da wäre ich leider auch einige Jahre dabei gewesen.....
und da gab es die Tuns leider nimmer.
Wie Du aber sagst, die kleinen sind wohl schon wieder auf dem Vormarsch.:m

Wie siehts im LL Belt aus?
Gab es hier auch mal die großen Tuns?
Da passen sie ja noch besser durch als durch den schmalen Öresund!:q

bis Samstag!


----------



## Multe (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Eisangeln im Hafen Spodsbjerg.
hier hat Jens noch ein paar Bilder eingestellt.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Spodsbjerg-Havn/126559900691558


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Brrrrrr hoffentlich wirds warm bevor die ersten hochfahren


----------



## Vareler Holger (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Holger, am 8.+9. Febr. bin ich zwar auf der fish international in Bremen aber da habe ich leider keine Zeit. Vielleicht treffen wir uns einmal auf Langeland.
> schick dir mal eine PN.
> Gruß Walter



Hallo Walter, das wäre ja mal was. Ich werde dich die Tage mal anrufen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Holger, dann mach das mal.
gruß Walter


----------



## mirko.nbg (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schon in Vorbereitung für unseren Langelandtripp....

Aber warum kann ich die Fähre Fynshav-Bojden für Mai noch nicht reservieren? Bis ende Aprill geht es.
Kann man für die späteren Monate nicht mehr reservieren?
Weiss da jemand was?

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich fahr seit letztem Jahr über Kolding ; sind ca 100 km mehr, aber letztendlich kein Zeitgedöns wegen Abfahrttermin und so..
Gruß
Tom


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit letztem Jahr über Kolding ; sind ca 100 km mehr, aber letztendlich kein Zeitgedöns wegen Abfahrttermin und so..
> Gruß
> Tom


 
so isses...... und die Fahrerei ist auf dänischen Strassen eine echte Entspannung #6


----------



## carlsberg (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei Mikro warte mal bis  Anfang Mitte Februar . Es kann sein das man immer nur 3 bis4 Monate im voraus buchen kann.
Mfg
Carlsberg


----------



## vdausf (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Walter,
 war gestern schön wieder einmal über LL zu schnacken!
 Schade, dass wenig los war, kann ich ehrlich nicht verstehen. ;-)

 Melde mich auf jeden Fall kurz vor unserem Trip.
 Gruß 
 Volker


----------



## matthias_other1 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen ,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder hier einklinken .
Nach 2 jähriger Abstinenz geht es vom 12.- 19.4 . auch wieder auf die Insel . 
@ Walter 

ich würde mich kurz vorher nochmal melden |rolleyes


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Volker, du warst auch etwas spät dran. Gleich nach der Öffnung war richtig was los. Nach 13.00Uhr wurde es dann zum Glück etwas ruhiger. War eine Klasse Veranstaltung mit sehr vielen netten Boardies. 
Wegen des großen Erfolges soll im nächsten Monat noch ein Frühlingfest stattfinden.
@Matthias, natürlich kannst du dich gerne vorher melden. Ich bin ja dann gerade zurück.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKn8uvndn6k&feature=youtu.be
macht euch darüber einmal ein paar Gedanken.
Vielleicht Köderwechsel, Köderführung ??;+;+
So etwas passiert bestimmt auch vor Langeland.


----------



## XxBenexX (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter das wird mit Sicherheit vor Langeland auch so passieren... ich denke wenn sie nicht wollen dann wollen sie nicht ... ich würde ggf zu kleineren Ködern greifen die leichter und weiter eingesaugt werden dazu bin ich kein Freund von Drillingen und zu großen Haken .. manchmal ist weniger oft mehr ..


Gruß Bene


----------



## Maulwurf (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Langeland-Fans!Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Tip geben? Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in Spotsberg ,erste Septemberwoche gebucht. Ist es zwingend notwendig jetzt schon ein Boot zu mieten, oder gibt es Probleme vor Ort eines zu bekommen?Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
Viele Grüße Maulwurf


----------



## Ostseeteufel (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Maulwurf,
  hast du schon mal angefragt ob noch was frei ist?
  Wenn du nur einzelne Tage fahren willst, kann man es versuchen!
  Ich würde mir schon jetzt eins buchen! Es sind noch Ferien.
  Es ist auch entspannter dann kannst du raus wann du und das Wetter es zulässt!

  Gruß Lars


----------



## Z@nder (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

auch bei uns geht es nach 2 Jahren Pause wieder ab auf die Insel.
Vom 21.06 bis 27.06 sind wir auf LL.
@ Multe : Bist du dann evtl. auch auf der Insel 
Viele Grüsse Z@nder


----------



## sandre (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Walter,

ja dat is doch mal ein super Video#6, man kann da auch sehr gut sehen, welche Farbe des Gummis im tieferen Wasser von ursprünglich rot noch sichtbar ist. Und nochmal herzlichen Dank für Deine super Beratung am Samstag, war echt gelungen #6. Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen mit dem Bleigießen anfangen, wird schon gut klappen.
Bis die Tage.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Multe (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Z@nder, leider bin ich da schon wieder zurück. Kannst dich aber gerne kurz vorher bei mir melden. Werde dir dann ein paar Tips geben.

@Maulwurf, sicher solltest du dich jetzt schon um ein Boot kümmern, denn das ist die beste Dorschzeit des Jahres. In der ersten Septemberwoche bin ich auch noch vor Ort.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ein sehr interessantes Video.  Aber mich würde doch mal interessieren ob dorsche überhaupt farben oder bis welche tiefe sie die erkennen können. |kopfkrat


----------



## vdausf (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Denk doch schon, dass Fische zumindest Farbunterschiede erkennen.
Ob sie die Farben wie wir sie sehen, werden sie uns wohl nicht erzählen. ;-)
Walter hat mir am Samstag ne schöne Story über schwarz/rot und rot/schwarz erzählt.
Gleiche Farben nur anders rum angeordnet. Die eine Kombi fing, die andre nicht.
Bei Hunden ist es ja wohl so, dass sie nur grautöne sehen, dadurch wesentlich besser sehen als wir Menschen.
Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass an manchen Tagen die Farbe völlig egal war und an anderen z.B. nur braun gefangen hat.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Oli74 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin, 

Das ist ja ein super video, aber wie wird die Kamera denn befestigt?

Gruß oli


----------



## Maulwurf (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielen Dank an Lars und Multe für den Bootstip.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Oli, ich habe die GoPro an einer 4cm dicken VA - Platte fixiert und lasse sie an einer Maurerschnur bis zur gewünschten Tiefe nach unten. Es gibt aber auch spezielle Gehäuse die man auch beim Trollen einsetzt.
Beim Plattfischangeln stelle ich sie ganz einfach auf Grund.
Das gibt geile Aufnahmen.


----------



## Greenhorn (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin zusammen,

das sind wirklich zum Teil sehr schöne Unterwasser-Aufnahmen. Allerdings bin ich da doch sehr zwiegespalten. Unser Hobby lebt doch auch viel  davon, dass man nicht alles so genau weiß. Das Ausprobieren und vor allem das Spekulieren in der Nachbetrachtung bei 1-3 Bier ist doch ein großer Spaß. Und keiner weiß am Ende genau, ob man den bestimmten Fisch mit einer anderen Köderpräsentation oder einer anderen Farbe oder Form (uv-aktiv oder auch nicht, großer Schaufelschwanz oder nicht, Größe usw usw) auch überredet hätte…. oder ob er beim Nachbarn gebissen hätte. ;-) 

Deshalb möchte ich gar nicht so genau wissen, was da unten wirklich los ist. Wie seht Ihr das? 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auch auf den Saisonauftakt, im April geht's wieder los.

Euch allen allen eine Gute Zeit da oben.

VG
Greenhorn


----------



## Oli74 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, 

Multe, das hört sich gut an. Genau so werde ich das probieren und wenn ich die GOPRO wieder aus dem Wasser ziehe, kann ich ja gleich über WIFI auf dem IPAD sehen was los ist.
Danke dafür!
Mich interessiert das schon mal zu sehen, wie es da unten aussieht, vorallen an der Kante zur Fahrrinne.

Ende Mai gehts wieder los, noch 2754 Stunden! Freu mich 

Gruß Oli


----------



## Ostseeteufel (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Greenhorn

Ich sehe das nicht so!
Aber ich glaube auch nicht das alle Angler in diesem Jahr eine Kamera an ihrem Equipment haben! 
Ich bin für so was immer sehr dankbar, da kann man mal das Verhalten der Fische sehen.
Und die Aufnahmen sind gut gemacht, ich würde meine Kamera so nicht ins Wasser lassen wollen!
Wenn man aber den Fortschritt bei den Ködern und den Geräten betrachtet, wird man feststellen 
das es immer feiner und Detailgetreuer wird!
Wer hatte den vor 10-15 Jahren ein Echolot auf dem Boot? (kleines Boote)
Die Teile sind heute auch schon so gut das du die Fiche direkt erkennst!

Für gute Tierfilme und Aufnahmen aus der Natur bin ich immer zuhaben!
Die Frage ist was man daraus macht.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Kunde (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Multe, das hört sich gut an. Genau so werde ich das probieren und wenn ich die GOPRO wieder aus dem Wasser ziehe, kann ich ja gleich über WIFI auf dem IPAD sehen was los ist.
> Danke dafür!
> ...



ich vermute bilder von den kanten der fahrrinne zu bekommen wird nicht so einfach... denke dass in der tiefe nicht mehr viel tageslich einfällt. ein weiteres problem könnte die strömung werden |kopfkrat
wünsch dir aber viel erfolg falls du es probierst. ich hoffe das du die bilder, wenn sie denn was werden, hier veröffentlichst, würde mich auch brennend intressieren :m

gruß kunde


----------



## Greenhorn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das mit der Strömung ist ein guter Punkt, da muss man aufpassen. Ich sehe die Kamera sonst schon in den Kelpfeldern festhängen. Aber zum Glück starten regelmäßig Taucher von Spodsbjerg, denen kann man dann den GPS Punkt mitgeben


----------



## Vareler Holger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland-Fans!Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Tip geben? Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in Spotsberg ,erste Septemberwoche gebucht. Ist es zwingend notwendig jetzt schon ein Boot zu mieten, oder gibt es Probleme vor Ort eines zu bekommen?Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
> Viele Grüße Maulwurf



Hallo Maulwurf, im September 2012 haben die die kein Boot gebucht haben auch keins bekommen es sind bei sehr vielen Booten die Anlasser gestohlen worden und der Rest war ausgebucht. Ich habe mit einigen Anglern gesprochen die Enttäuscht waren da sie extra her gekommen sind und nicht raus konnten. Deshalb würde ich dir dringend Empfehlen ein Boot zu mieten.
Gruss Holger


----------



## Oli74 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

mal schauen, ob es so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle, werde auf jeden Fall darüber berichten! 
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja schon Erfahrungswerte wie tief man mit der Kamera noch was erkennt. 
Gruß Oli


----------



## XxBenexX (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej zusammen,

jetzt maldie Frage an die Leute die es schonmal probiert haben...

Bis zu welcher Tiefe bekomme ich mit  der GoPro denn noch Videos hin ?? Ab einer gewissen Tiefe ist ja der Licht einfluss in der Ostsee nichtmehr so 


Gruß Bene


----------



## MS aus G (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Alle,
 das Video ist ja mal S..g...l!!! Meinen Glückwunsch dazu!!! Ich glaube jedoch, das es eine Momentaufnahme ist und bis man die Bilder "ausgewertet" hat, schon wieder ganz andere Bedingungen herrschen werden, wie bei den Aufnahmen. Es ist natürlich mal herrlich zu beobachten, wie unsere Beute reagiert, nur direkte Rückschlüsse daraus zu ziehen halte ich für schwierig, denn wir wissen ja auch, das an manchen Tagen der eine Köder fängt wie verrückt und am nächsten Tag nicht ein Biss auszumachen ist. 
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ganz so einfach ist das natürlich nicht einen Fisch zu fotografieren. Da machst du schon einmal 500 Einzelbilder wo NICHTS drauf ist. Auch einen Fisch im Drill zu filmen oder fotografieren ist auch nicht so einfach - aber wenn etwas auf dem Bild ist, dann sind die Aufnahmen superklasse.
Ich stelle die GoPro beim Plattfischangeln ganz einfach am Grund ab und schaue zu Hause ob etwas drauf ist. Bis 15m bei gutem Licht macht die Kamera noch sehr gute Bilder. Die neue GoPro3+ ist lichtempfindlicher.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Noch lange 49 Tage   29.04  :c:c        laaaange 90Tage bis 10.05 #q  Ruten  Rollen und sämtliche anderen Gerätschaften fertig .  Jetze heißts Gesund und Munter bleiben und nicht so Einbrüche wie 2013  ;+  #c  . Warten ist Schiiieeet |kopfkrat
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Maulwurf (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo Maulwurf, im September 2012 haben die die kein Boot gebucht haben auch keins bekommen es sind bei sehr vielen Booten die Anlasser gestohlen worden und der Rest war ausgebucht. Ich habe mit einigen Anglern gesprochen die Enttäuscht waren da sie extra her gekommen sind und nicht raus konnten. Deshalb würde ich dir dringend Empfehlen ein Boot zu mieten.
> Gruss Holger


Danke dir Holger!
Du warst vielleicht nochmal das I-Tüpfelchen ob vorher buchen oder nicht.#h


----------



## vdausf (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Meeresangler:
irgendwas passt bei der Zählung nicht??

mit den 90 Tagen komm ich ja noch klar, aber die 49 zum 29.04. sind erklärungsbedürftig. GRINS bestimmt früherer Termin.
ich hab mein Zeugs für den 03.05. noch nicht zusammen.....
da ist noch einiges zu tun.
Shiiiiit


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



vdausf schrieb:


> @Meeresangler:
> irgendwas passt bei der Zählung nicht??
> 
> mit den 90 Tagen komm ich ja noch klar, aber die 49 zum 29.04. sind erklärungsbedürftig. GRINS bestimmt früherer Termin.
> ...


Hallo vdausf;
Du hast Recht ist nicht 04 sondern 03 . 14 .  .|kopfkrat Das sind schon die Entzugserscheinungen  . Hoffe auf gutes Wetter . So zeitig bin Ich ganz selten oben gewesen |bigeyes
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## vdausf (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

...die Nervosität kann ich verstehen!! GRINS
ich bin auch schon ganz gribbelig...
Muss mir echt mal ne Liste machen wass ich alles zu erledigen hab, sonst bin ich am Ende mit alter Schnur am Start!

Gruß


----------



## MS aus G (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na da hat es aber schon 2 ganz schön erwischt. Ich würde mal beim Hausarzt fragen, ob er was gegen "Langelandfieber" hat? Ich glaube, da gibt es auch nur eine Medizin und die heißt "Urlaub auf LL". Euch noch eine schöne Vorfreude und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na da hat es aber schon 2 ganz schön erwischt. Ich würde mal beim Hausarzt fragen, ob er was gegen "Langelandfieber" hat? Ich glaube, da gibt es auch nur eine Medizin und die heißt "Urlaub auf LL". Euch noch eine schöne Vorfreude und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario
17bis 20ten habe ich Untersung im Schlaflabor und CT . Wenn alles io,:c werde ich mich vieleicht mit einen 3 Tägigen Kurztrip belohnen .|kopfkrat Bin  nach 27 Jahren immer noch so Geil aufs Meeresangeln wie beim ersten mal #a Das  Warten ist das Schlimmste|uhoh:|uhoh:
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## vdausf (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na da hat es aber schon 2 ganz schön erwischt. Ich würde mal beim Hausarzt fragen, ob er was gegen "Langelandfieber" hat? Ich glaube, da gibt es auch nur eine Medizin und die heißt "Urlaub auf LL". Euch noch eine schöne Vorfreude und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.
> Gruß Mario


 

Hi Mario,
hab gleich nen Termin für Freitag bei meinem Arzt gemacht!!!!
Er ist Jäger und kann mich bestimmt verstehen! LACH

Spass bei Seite, ich war einige male im Öresund, was mit wesentlich weniger Booten auch viel ruhiger abgelaufen ist.
Der LL-Belt hats mir aber angetan.
Hoffe es klappt alles und wir haben Anfang Mai eine schöne Woche auf LL..

Gruß Volker


----------



## MS aus G (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das wird schon!!! Ich drücke euch auf jeden Fall beide Daumen, das Ihr alles so vorfindet, wie Ihr Euch das wünscht. Ich muss leider noch bis November warten. Da ist die Vorfreude noch nicht ganz so ausgeprägt. Bis dahin hoffe ich natürlich auf jede Menge positive (Fang-)Meldungen!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Volker, *DMI* meldet für Langeland  Anfang Mai sehr schlechtes Wetter, Orkanböen, Eisgang:c und Schnee. |kopfkrat
|krach:

Gruß Walter
:q:q:q:q


----------



## worker_one (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mach kein Scheiß. Wir wollen auch die erste Mai-Woche hoch...#h


----------



## Multe (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mist. #c
Da wolllen ja auch noch andere hoch. #d#d
Ich dachte schon, es wären nur die Faulbacher unterwegs.;+
Gruß Multe :q


----------



## kokanee (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Volker, *DMI* meldet für Langeland Anfang Mai sehr schlechtes Wetter, Orkanböen, Eisgang:c und Schnee. |kopfkrat
> |krach:
> 
> Gruß Walter
> :q:q:q:q



Hallo Walter,

 zum Glück hast Du nicht erwähnt in welchem Jahr das schlechte Wetter kommt :q :q, ich schätze Du meinst 2015, oder#6#6

 Schöne Grüße aus der Pfalz,
 Kokanee#h#h


----------



## worker_one (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit Driftsäcken?
Welche Größe nimmt man für die Standardboote von Spodsberg?


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich denke einen Driftsack kannst Du nur an Tagen benutzen,wo keine Strömung im Belt ist. Sollte Strömung im Belt sein treibst Du ohne Driftsack bis ca 5mp/h,wahrscheinlich mit Driftsack noch mehr.
Das Problem dabei ist das die Strömung am Grund entgegengesetzt ist,deshalb kommt es vor das einige schreiben das sie mit 400gr nicht auf Grund kommen.

Ich denke keine Strömung Driftsack OK
Mit Strömung Driftsack Kontraproduktiv.

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Multe (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Driftsack hat mit der Strömung nichts zu tun.
Einen Driftsack benutzt man nur, damit das Boot nicht vom *Wind* zu schnell weggetrieben wird.
Unabhängig von der Strömung.
Bei Quantum findest du einen guten Driftsack.


----------



## vdausf (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Volker, *DMI* meldet für Langeland Anfang Mai sehr schlechtes Wetter, Orkanböen, Eisgang:c und Schnee. |kopfkrat
> |krach:
> 
> Gruß Walter
> :q:q:q:q



Hi Walter,
 da hast dich aber gewaltig im Jahr vertan!!
 Das war der März im letzten Jahr!!! ;-)

 des wird scho.....weißt doch, wo ich bin ist vorne und wenn ich doch mal hinten steh ist eben da vorne..

 Gruß Volker


----------



## spodsbjerg (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Volker, *DMI* meldet für Langeland Anfang Mai sehr schlechtes Wetter, Orkanböen, Eisgang:c und Schnee. |kopfkrat
> |krach:
> 
> Gruß Walter
> :q:q:q:q


 
Hallo Walter, wann kommen denn die Eintrittskarten für die "Holiday on Ice" Vorstellung am 03.05.14 im Spodsbjerger Hafen bei mir an? |supergri Letztes Jahr warst schneller #v:vik:
Gruß


----------



## Weißer Wolf (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kann das nur bestätigen. Habe schon vor vielen Jahren einen bzw. bei sehr viel Wind sogar 2 Driftsäcke benutzt. Einen am Heck und der andere am Bug und das hat sich bestens bewährt. Ohne diese Hilfsmittel haben wir in den Jahren zuvor erst gar nicht angeln können. Ich habe diese Driftsäcke allerdings nur in Norwegen eingesetzt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kannst den Driftsack auch gut vor Langeland verwenden. Wir nutzen auch immer zwei Driftsäcke um das Boot "stabil" zu halten. Oftmals hatten wir aber auch eine gleichstarke Strömung in die gleiche Richtung so das der Driftsack in dem Fall auch nichts mehr bringt.
Gruß


----------



## Multe (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ach Volker stimmt ja, das waren die Wetteraussichten vom letzten Jahr.
Das war aber auch hammerhart - 4 Tage ununterbrochen geschneit. Als wir dann raus angeln konnten passte aber alles.
Auch mit den Mefos.#6
@ spodsbjerg - Karten sind auf dem Weg.:q:q:q
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Warum gibt es nirgendwo vernünftige  ROTE gummifische  oder japanrote zu kaufen . Überall nur der bunte krempel |gr::r:e


----------



## Stulle (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich bin mir sicher bei moritz gabs welche


----------



## worker_one (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für die Tipps. Das der Driftsack nur gegen Wind hilft und gegen Strömung sollte eigentlich jedem halbwegs gebildetem Menschen klar sein, oder? ;-)

Wie siehts anfang Mai mit Mefos aus? Oder haben die Hornis dann schon alles in Beschlag?
Waren sonst immer 2-3Wochen eher dort. Selbst dann hatte man ab und an mal einen Hornhecht.
Ist wahrscheinlich auch wieder Wetterabhängig.


----------



## worker_one (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Warum gibt es nirgendwo vernünftige  ROTE gummifische  oder japanrote zu kaufen . Überall nur der bunte krempel |gr::r:e



Was verstehst du denn unter vernüftig?
Kopytos gibts zb. in rot.


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



worker_one schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Das der Driftsack nur gegen Wind hilft und gegen Strömung sollte eigentlich jedem halbwegs gebildetem Menschen klar sein, oder? ;-)
> 
> Wie siehts anfang Mai mit Mefos aus? Oder haben die Hornis dann schon alles in Beschlag?
> Waren sonst immer 2-3Wochen eher dort. Selbst dann hatte man ab und an mal einen Hornhecht.
> Ist wahrscheinlich auch wieder Wetterabhängig.



Letztes jahr war alles voll mit hornis mefos gabs trotzdem ein paar


----------



## worker_one (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dann wahrscheinlich eher abend und nachts oder?


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Beste zeit ist meiner meinung nach Sonnenaufgang biss mittag und eine stunde vor Sonnenuntergang bis 11

aber vor hornis bist du nie sicher


----------



## Carptigers (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Carlsberg

Was für welche möchtest du denn?

Relax, Action Plastics, Blitz Pilker...???


----------



## carlsberg (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Suche  z.b Shads zwischen 10 -20 cm in einem kräftigen rot.
Alle sprechen immer von Japanrot, aber die Farbe bekommt man halt meistens immer nur als twister .
Von kopyto habe ich welche gefunden sprechen mich aber nicht so recht an. 

Von quantum der skrey shad  finde ich super
Mfg


----------



## Multe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ carlsberg , Blitz Pilker Schwänze sind TOP.
@ worker_one, die Mefos fängst du im Mai den ganzen Tag über. Das Wasser ist in dieser Zeit noch nicht zu warm und so bleiben sie den ganzen Tag aktiv und in Ufernähe.


----------



## Carptigers (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da hat Walter recht. Die Blitz Gummis sind Top. 
Leider musst du dich von der eigentlichen Farbe Japanrot verabschieden. Diese wird nur noch von wenigen Herstellern vertrieben. Die anderen Rottöne wie z.B. von Blitz sind aber genau so fängig.
Google mal nach action plastics shad japanese red. Diese kannst du dir aber auch bei Thomas im Laden besorgen. Der hat die ebenfalls da.#h


----------



## carlsberg (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für die Info. Aber warum arbeiten die Firmen nicht mehr mit der Farbe,kann ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen . Da es eigentlich ein ganz gängige  Farbe ist z.b bei pilker .


----------



## Multe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Aber warum arbeiten die Firmen nicht mehr mit der Farbe,kann ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen . Da es eigentlich ein ganz gängige  Farbe ist z.b bei pilker .



da ist etwas drin was nicht mehr sein darf.;+


----------



## carlsberg (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hä  und in den andern 1 mio  Farben nicht#q ich schrei mich weg.  Das musst du mir mal im August genau erklären|bla:


----------



## worker_one (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Attractor von Profiblinker vielleicht? Oder ist der dir schon zu orange?


----------



## carlsberg (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der liegt schon bereit in meiner Kiste.


----------



## roofvisser (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Aber warum arbeiten die Firmen nicht mehr mit der Farbe,kann ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen . Da es eigentlich ein ganz gängige  Farbe ist z.b bei pilker .




http://www.hengeldiscount.nl/product_info.php/cPath/191_193/products_id/805 nummer 15!!
:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Kees!
Glaube Deine Frau fischt lieber mit der Nummer 17 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej danke kees da werde ich mir mal ein paar von bestellen , wann bist du wieder auf LL.#h


----------



## roofvisser (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej danke kees da werde ich mir mal ein paar von bestellen , wann bist du wieder auf LL.#h



@Carlsberg: wir sind auf LL von 3-17 mai #6

@DorschTom: Ingrid hat nr 17:q


----------



## Kunde (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hab mal schnell ne frage:
ist der einjährige-dänische-angelschein, ein jahr gültig nach dem ausstelldatum, oder nur für das kalenderjahr? 

gruß kunde


----------



## XxBenexX (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Kunde schrieb:


> hab mal schnell ne frage:
> ist der einjährige-dänische-angelschein, ein jahr gültig nach dem ausstelldatum, oder nur für das kalenderjahr?
> 
> gruß kunde



Ein Jahr ab Ausstellungsdatum

Gruß Bene


----------



## mirko.nbg (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das erste Angelboot habe ich heute im Hafen von Spodsbjerg gesehen....Jetzt gehts los!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nickolaj ist schwer am karren......
Da scheint der Winter ja vorbei?
Und alle scharren bereits mit den Hufen.
Auf ein Neues
Petri Heil


----------



## Multe (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

JOW, die ersten Boote kamen heute ins Wasser. Ab Anfang März geht es richtig los.
Wird ja auch Zeit, das man dann wieder Fangmeldungen posten kann.
Die Mefos sind ja in diesem Jahr schon richtig gut am Start. Hoffen wir nur, das kein Kälteeinbruch mehr kommt.


----------



## Multe (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Neue Meerforellen - DVD ist auf dem Weg. Havørredens Hemmeligheder 5 & 6 kommen Mitte April in den Handel
http://www.wideopen.dk/
Diese DVD`s muss man ganz einfach gesehen haben. Da gibt es wieder  richtig gute Drill - und Unterwasseraufnahmen, sowie viele Infos.


----------



## delitant (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

HI
Wir fahren am 04.04 für eine woche hoch.Kriege ich in diese Zeit schon welche action an Langeland.
Danke 
M.f.G.
Sergi


----------



## Multe (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Sergi, da ist leider schon alles vorbei.;+
Die beiden Veranstaltungen bei IBI sind vorbei und die Teilnehmer haben bestimmt schon alle Fische rausgefangen.#:  |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Natürlich wirst du noch genug Fisch finden - wenn das Wetter und die Strömung mitspielt.
Die Mefos und auch Regenbogner sind schon eine ganze Zeit gut am Beissen und bis dahin haben auch alle Dorsche abgelaicht und haben guten Hunger.
Nur die Plattfische solltest du in Ruhe lassen, denn die sind recht dünn.
An diesem WE fahre ich wieder nach Hause, sonst könntest du mich begleiten.


----------



## vdausf (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



roofvisser schrieb:


> @Carlsberg: wir sind auf LL von 3-17 mai #6
> 
> 
> Hi Kees,
> ...


----------



## delitant (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hi
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich werde erste mahl dachin kommen.
Welch blinker/Pilker muss ich mir besorgen für Forellen und Dorsche.So das ich von dies erste mahl nicht unbediengt gleich letzte wird.
M.f.G
Serdgi


----------



## carlsberg (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Leute habe mir letztes Jahr im April ein Hummingbird zu  gelegt.
Dies möchte ich jetzt gerne wieder verkaufen. Es handelt sich um ein Hummingbird  581 xi Hd Di. Es ist voll funktions fähig und  hat Ca. 80 std  runter. Garantie ist auch noch knapp 13 Monate drauf.  Wer Interesse hat bitte einfach eine Pn an mich.
Mfg


----------



## mirko.nbg (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ibi´s Flotte ist startklar! Da müssten ja nächste Woche die ersten Fangmeldungen kommen!#h


----------



## carlsberg (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ab 15.3  geht es los!


----------



## Suppi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Unsere Truppe ( 12 Personen ) wird ab dem 26.04. die Gewässer vor Spodsbjerg unsicher machen!
Wir sind das erste Mal in Spodsbjerg, die letzten Jahre waren wir immer in Bagenkop. Der Nachteil an Bagenkop ist die weite Anfahrt zu den besten Fangplätzen, gerade wenn der Fisch tief steht! 
Der Hafen an sich ist wunderschön, aber das Einparken der Boote ist bei strammen Westwind nicht so einfach!
Wie gesagt, nun wollen wir es einmal in Spodsbjerg versuchen!
Wir haben uns das 12er Haus Solbakken 7 und zwei Limbo699 gemietet. 
Vor den großen Pötten, die durch den Langelandbelt rauschen, haben wir den größten Respekt. 
Wie aus dem Nichts kommen da die Bugwellen in einer Höhe von bis zu 2Meter angerauscht. Wenn man da nicht aufpasst und diese Wellen dich seitlich treffen, dann wird’s lustig.
Im letzten Jahr waren wir ende März dort oben und haben uns richten den A.. abgefroren, die Fische standen sehr Tief und man musste ordentlich nach ihnen suchen.
Ich hoffe, das Wetter schlägt in diesem Jahr nicht solche Kapriolen und alle Langelandbegeisterten haben einen schönen Aufenthalt!!
Gruß
Suppi


----------



## Suppi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wegen den großen Pötten habe ich gerade mal bei Marine Traffic nachgeschaut. Die Maersk MC Kinnley und die Maersk Estelle sind zurzeit im Mittelmeer und im Roten Meer unterwegs! Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so!!!:m
Die beiden Pötte erzeugen richtig heftige Wellen und einer von denen hat uns letztes Jahr ganz schön ins Schlingern gebracht, da musste man höllisch aufpassen! Wir haben zwar einen respektvollen Abstand gehalten, aber wenn du denkst der Pott ist vorbei jetzt kannste wieder in Ruhe angeln, da kommen wie aus dem Nichts die beiden mächtigen Bugwellen angerauscht!|bigeyes
Danach war erst mal Aufräumen angesagt, alles war schön an Deck verteilt!:r
Von unserer diesjährigen Tour werde in nen Bericht und hoffentlich schöne Bilder hier einstellen!#6

Gruß
Suppi


----------



## 30mike (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Supi,
wir werden dann auch mit 5 Mann und ne Limbo 699 oben sein. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Suppi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Sam,

uns kannst du leicht erkennen!
Da wir Neulinge an Bord haben, werden wir sicher ne schöne Spur hinter uns her ziehen!
Naja, anfüttern kann nicht schaden!!:q


----------



## tom_saywer (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hallo@all, unser Grüppchen wird in diesem jahr in stark dezimierter Anzahl auf LL aufschlagen, (5.4.-12.4) haben von 11 auf 7 Personen geschrumpft. das soll aber nix bedeuten ist halt so. sind in wie immer in bagenkop um von dort aus in Richtung grüner und roter tonne zu starten. werde in den nächsten Wochen aktiv eure Beiträge verfolgen und freue mich auf die ersten Fangberichte (.. vor allem die mefo's)
 also auf die plätze fertig ...fischen.


----------



## MS aus G (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Tom_Saywer,
 sollte es an den Tonnen nicht so laufen, kann ich Euch nur empfehlen, es mal flacher zu probieren. Beim Leuchtturm so um die 7-10m und mit entsprechend leichten Ködern sollte es zu der Zeit und bei der Wetterlage bzw. den Wassertemperaturen schon gut laufen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Murdock7481 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,
Nach nun einem Jahr Zwangspause geht es dieses Jahr endlich wieder nach LL. Zum Angeln!
Und schon habe ich eine Frage..., und zwar habe ich vor mir einen neuen Fischfinder zuzulegen und ich bin da auf den Lowrance Elite5x DSI gestoßen, nun zu meiner Frage ist die DSI Technik gut für den Langelandbelt und für Tiefen bis zu 60 Metern?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon Erfahrungen mit DSI gemacht und könnt mir bei der Kauf Entscheidung etwas helfen.


----------



## carlsberg (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Murdock lass dich da am besten vom schlageter  beraten. Dort habe ich meins  auch gekauft . Und zugleich hast du noch ein super Service dabei. Bin momentan mein Hummingbird 581 am verkaufen. Da es einen sw  Bildschirm hat.
Aber  so wie ich gehört habe soll Hummingbird einfacher von den Einstellungen  sein als Lowrance


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Murdock lass dich da am besten vom schlageter  beraten. Dort habe ich meins  auch gekauft . Und zugleich hast du noch ein super Service dabei. Bin momentan mein Hummingbird 581 am verkaufen. Da es einen sw  Bildschirm hat.
> Aber  so wie ich gehört habe soll Hummingbird einfacher von den Einstellungen  sein als Lowrance



Danke für die schnelle Antwort#6
Ich hab da mal angerufen und wurde bestens beraten... ich werde wohl einen von Garmin kaufen bin nur noch nicht ganz sicher wieviel ich ausgebe!|kopfkrat


----------



## Torstenh (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Habe da vor 5 Jahren ein Echolot mit Plotter gekauft.Nachdem das GPS teil jetzt keinen Empfang mehr hat habe ich dort angerufen und wollte das Gerät zur Reparatur vorbeibringen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir  an so einem alten Gerät könnten die nix mehr machen ich soll mich an den Hersteller wenden. Da werd ich nichts mehr kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Habe da vor 5 Jahren ein Echolot mit Plotter gekauft.Nachdem das GPS teil jetzt keinen Empfang mehr hat habe ich dort angerufen und wollte das Gerät zur Reparatur vorbeibringen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir an so einem alten Gerät könnten die nix mehr machen ich soll mich an den Hersteller wenden. Da werd ich nichts mehr kaufen.



Hast Du mal nach der Begründung gefragt? Da gibt es ja sicherlich einen Grund für. Erfahrungen, Kosten oder fehlende Ersatzteilversorgung? Häufig lohnt es sich doch einfach nicht mehr. Ist doch genauso bei Fernsehern, Waschmaschinen etc. 

Bevor ich eine (wenn auch leider) negative Erfahrung veröffentliche, sollte ich diese zumindest in meinen Augen ausreichend argumentieren können!


----------



## Torstenh (1. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nach der Begründung gefragt? Da gibt es ja sicherlich einen Grund für. Erfahrungen, Kosten oder fehlende Ersatzteilversorgung? Häufig lohnt es sich doch einfach nicht mehr. Ist doch genauso bei Fernsehern, Waschmaschinen etc.
> 
> Bevor ich eine (wenn auch leider) negative Erfahrung veröffentliche, sollte ich diese zumindest in meinen Augen ausreichend argumentieren können!



Hallo, die Begründung war das könnten die auch nur einschicken und das sollte ich selber machen. Das halte ich für schlechten Service. Ein Händler hat da doch kontakte und erledigt sowas nebenbei. Das war nen Gerät für 1300 Euro und Echolote sind ja nun auch keine Massenware wie Fernseher o.ä. Das sollte nach 5 Jahren wohl noch reparabel sein.


----------



## Stulle (1. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Hallo, die Begründung war das könnten die auch nur einschicken und das sollte ich selber machen. Das halte ich für schlechten Service. Ein Händler hat da doch kontakte und erledigt sowas nebenbei. Das war nen Gerät für 1300 Euro und Echolote sind ja nun auch keine Massenware wie Fernseher o.ä. Das sollte nach 5 Jahren wohl noch reparabel sein.



Ich glaub kaum das man da mehr tun kann als die Platine die kaput ist weck zu schmeißen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Hallo, die Begründung war das könnten die auch nur einschicken und das sollte ich selber machen. Das halte ich für schlechten Service. Ein Händler hat da doch kontakte und erledigt sowas nebenbei. Das war nen Gerät für 1300 Euro und Echolote sind ja nun auch keine Massenware wie Fernseher o.ä. Das sollte nach 5 Jahren wohl noch reparabel sein.


 
 Ich kann Deinen Unmut verstehen, aber überlege Dir mal die Haftungsfrage beim Versand  (Beschädigung, Diebstahl etc)! Letztendlich ist es doch für alle Beteiligten einfacher, wenn Du das selbst erledigst. Bei einem 5 Jahre alten Gerät helfen dem Händler auch keine Beziehungen denke ich. Da braucht man auf Kulanz nicht mehr zu hoffen. Hört sich hart an, aber ist leider so.

 Wie gesagt, ich verstehe Deinen Unmut, sehe aber auch immer die Händlerseite. Und glaube mir- auch wenn so ein Gerät 1300.- Euro kostet wird ein Händler davon nicht reich . 

 Eventuell würde ich mal googeln, ob es nicht einen Reparaturservice in Deiner Gegend gibt. Das ist häufig günstiger, als beim Hersteller und Du hast nicht das Problem mit dem Versand. Kannst natürlich auch mal hier im AB anfragen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann Deinen Unmut verstehen, aber überlege Dir mal die Haftungsfrage beim Versand (Beschädigung, Diebstahl etc)! Letztendlich ist es doch für alle Beteiligten einfacher, wenn Du das selbst erledigst. Bei einem 5 Jahre alten Gerät helfen dem Händler auch keine Beziehungen denke ich. Da braucht man auf Kulanz nicht mehr zu hoffen. Hört sich hart an, aber ist leider so.
> 
> .


|kopfkrat Na dann möchte ich dich mal sehen, wenn dir deine (z.B.) VW Werkstatt nach einem Motorschaden nach fünf Jahren sagt:" Bringen sie den Wagen am besten direkt nach Wolfsburg ins Werk!"
Find die Aussage total blödsinnig!!#q Wenn ich nen Händler habe so kann er dies ruhig für mich machen. Verstehe ich als Service. Ich bezahls doch auch!!
:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Na dann möchte ich dich mal sehen, wenn dir deine (z.B.) VW Werkstatt nach einem Motorschaden nach fünf Jahren sagt:" Bringen sie den Wagen am besten direkt nach Wolfsburg ins Werk!"
> Find die Aussage total blödsinnig!!#q Wenn ich nen Händler habe so kann er dies ruhig für mich machen. Verstehe ich als Service. Ich bezahls doch auch!!
> :g


 
 Das ist nicht vergleichbar, da der VW Händler eine *VERTRAGSWERKSTATT* des Herstellers ist! Außerdem haben die eine eigene Werkstatt vor Ort und nicht nur einen Verkauf. Somit ist der Vergleich - um bei Deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben - blödsinnig |rolleyes...


----------



## Kössi (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fisherbandit 1000,
ich bin auch Händler und habe gerade ein Problem mit einer Reparatur. Ich kann dieses Produkt nicht zum Hersteller schicken, weil er sagt ich habe über einen Großhändler eingekauft und kann es auch nur darüber versenden. Ist auch verständlich, schließlich ist es auch so geregelt und oft kann der Händler schon im Vorfeld helfen.
Ich kann Schlageter da nicht verstehen. Bei einem Produkt von 1300 € gehört sich das einfach !!  Kössi


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht vergleichbar, da der VW Händler eine *VERTRAGSWERKSTATT* des Herstellers ist! Außerdem haben die eine eigene Werkstatt vor Ort und nicht nur einen Verkauf. Somit ist der Vergleich - um bei Deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben - blödsinnig |rolleyes...


(OFF TOPIC ON) O.K.!! Dummer Vergleich #d. Warum kaufe ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens ein?? Weil ich davon ausgehe, das, wenn ich mal nen Problem mit nem Produkt habe, er sich auch darum bemüht dieses Problem zu beseitigen. Das versteh ich unter Service. 
Ich könnte mich auch von ihm beraten lassen und dann doch das Produkt X im Netz kaufen, wo es dieses eventuell sogar noch günstiger gibt. 
Dann könnte ich die Reaktion meines Händlers verstehen.....anders herum jedoch überhaupt nicht. Kein Service.......kein weiterer Einkauf bei diesem Händler!!
(OFF TOPIC OUT)


----------



## Torstenh (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schlageter wirbt auf seiner Homepage mit einer eigenen Reparaturwerkstatt und besonders gutem Service, von daher passt es schon nicht. Gerade weil man als Privatperson im Versand von Waren unerfahren ist und Probleme hat dies zu Organisieren und man erst mal einen Kontakt zum Hersteller herstellen muss erwarte ich von einem Händler mit besonders gutem Service das er mir dies abnimmt. Kulanz oder Garantie hatte ich nicht erwartet. Aber das mir die lästige Abwicklung abgenommen wird.


----------



## buttweisser (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nach 5 Jahren eine Kulanzabwicklung für ein defektes Echolot zu bekommen ist einfach nicht möglich. Ein Händler ist schließlich nicht die Stiftung Warentest. Ein Händler wie Schlageter, der sehr viel Werbung für seinen Service macht, sollte das Gerät aber für den Käufer zum Hersteller zur Überprüfung senden und einen Kostenvoranschlag für eine Reparatur außerhalb der Grantiezeit bereitstellen. Dann kann der Kunde selbst entscheiden, ob sich eine Reparatur lohnt.

Doch wenn der Endkunde Online gekauft hat und es viele Kilometer bis zum Händler sind, dann ist die Abwicklung direkt mit dem Hersteller viel einfacher und vor allem schneller. Denn man umgeht dabei Umwege über Einzelhändler und Großhändler.

Ich muß das ja wissen, denn ich habe selbst einen Online-Shop. 


Und ab dem 12.April bin ich endlich wieder für ne Woche auf der Insel. :vik:


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren eine Kulanzabwicklung für ein defektes Echolot zu bekommen ist einfach nicht möglich. Ein Händler ist schließlich nicht die Stiftung Warentest. Ein Händler wie Schlageter, der sehr viel Werbung für seinen Service macht, sollte das Gerät aber für den Käufer zum Hersteller zur Überprüfung senden und einen Kostenvoranschlag für eine Reparatur außerhalb der Grantiezeit bereitstellen. Dann kann der Kunde selbst entscheiden, ob sich eine Reparatur lohnt.


 
Es war ja nie von Kulanz die Rede sondern von ner 
Reparatur |supergri. Bei allem anderen gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. 
Bin auch wiederab 7.07 wieder für 2 Wochen auf unserer Lieblingsinsel :l :vik:


----------



## Torstenh (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir  sind ab dem 24.5 für eine Woche in Spotsbjerg und die Vorfreude ist schon riesig.


----------



## Multe (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die vielen und großen Mefos werden aber* jetzt* gefangen. Die letzten Tage läuft es richtig gut. Etliche Mefos haben die 3kg Klasse überschritten - und es sind gerade 3°C Wassertemp.


----------



## buttweisser (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielleicht verwechseln da auch einge Angler die Mefos mit den zahlreichen Regenbognern die ausgebüchst sind. Laut meiner Info haben diese das Gewischt um die 3kg und mehr.


----------



## fischibald (2. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin eben mit meinem Bruder von der Insel zurück, waren wie immer bei Morten (Haus und Boot). Wetter war okay sehr viel dichter Nebel aber wir haben 23 Dorsche zwischen 45 - 70cm und eine kleine Mefo die aber wieder Schwimmt in einer reinen Angelzeit von knapp acht Stunden gefangen. War ein super verlängertes Wochenende. Vielen dank nochmal an Morten#6


----------



## Greenhorn (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



fischibald schrieb:


> Bin eben mit meinem Bruder von der Insel zurück, waren wie immer bei Morten (Haus und Boot). Wetter war okay sehr viel dichter Nebel aber wir haben 23 Dorsche zwischen 45 - 70cm und eine kleine Mefo die aber wieder Schwimmt in einer reinen Angelzeit von knapp acht Stunden gefangen. War ein super verlängertes Wochenende. Vielen dank nochmal an Morten#6



Moin Fischibald,
so früh im Jahr war ich da oben noch nie unterwegs. Wie tief habt ihr es denn probiert?
Gruß Greenhorn


----------



## fischibald (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Fischibald,
> so früh im Jahr war ich da oben noch nie unterwegs. Wie tief habt ihr es denn probiert?
> Gruß Greenhorn




Moin, nach etwas suchen lag die beste Fangtiefe bei ca.6mtr. und mit kleinem Gufi und Blinker in gedeckten Farben#6


----------



## Multe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Vielleicht verwechseln da auch einge Angler die Mefos mit den zahlreichen Regenbognern die ausgebüchst sind. Laut meiner Info haben diese das Gewischt um die 3kg und mehr.



Keine Angst, das sind alles erfahrene einheimische Mefoangler und die wissen, wie die Kerle aussehen.


----------



## buttweisser (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Keine Angst, das sind alles erfahrene einheimische Mefoangler und die wissen, wie die Kerle aussehen.



Na dann iss ja gut. Ist blos ein bischen komisch, das bei 3 Grad Wassertemperatur  mehrere 3 Kilo Exemplare beißen. Bei diesen Temperaturen ist man eigentlich schon froh überhaupt einen Biß zu bekommen. Aber die Einheimischen sind halt immer ne Nasenlänge vorn. Vielleicht war die warme Sonne ein Beißstimulator.


----------



## blinker100 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mensch Buttweisser, wie kannste denn die Aussage von dem Multe anzweifeln, der heisst quasi Spodsbjerg!?


----------



## Kunde (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Na dann iss ja gut. Ist blos ein bischen komisch, das bei 3 Grad Wassertemperatur  mehrere 3 Kilo Exemplare beißen. Bei diesen Temperaturen ist man eigentlich schon froh überhaupt einen Biß zu bekommen. Aber die Einheimischen sind halt immer ne Nasenlänge vorn. Vielleicht war die warme Sonne ein Beißstimulator.



laut bsh hats an einigen ecken schon 4-5°C. denke das die mefos da langsam in gange kommen. 
das schlimmste ist das ich mich erst in vier wochen um die trutten kümmern kann


----------



## Multe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



blinker100 schrieb:


> Mensch Buttweisser, wie kannste denn die Aussage von dem Multe anzweifeln, der heisst quasi Spodsbjerg!?


Früher hätte ich Buttweiser auch zugestimmt. 
Aber gerade im letzten Jahr wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Da bissen die Mefos tatsächlich sofort nach 4 Tagen mit ununterbrochenem Schneefall uns eiskalten Temperaturen bei nur 1°C Wassertemperatur wie die Wilden.
Es liegt aber auch am Köder. Bei diesem, noch kaltem Wasser, darf ich nur sehr kleine Köder benutzen und darf diese auch nur sehr langsam führen.
Da läuft nichts mit 20 - 25gr. Blinkern.
Ein Däne fischte da mit nur 7gr schweren Mefoblinkern.
Mit einem 4gr STRIPPER fing ein anderer Däne an diesem Tag eine Mefo von über 3kg. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## spodsbjerg (4. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



blinker100 schrieb:


> Mensch Buttweisser, wie kannste denn die Aussage von dem Multe anzweifeln, der heisst quasi Spodsbjerg!?


;+ Hallo!!!!!!!! *ICH* heisse Spodsbjerg :m


----------



## MAKKMASTER (4. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

#q    #d  ne ne Herr Spodsbjerg aus Mönchengladbach.......ähm

Düsseldorf !!!!!!!!

Der Eigendliche Herr Spodsbjerg ist und bleibt unser Walter !!!

gruss aus Mg.


----------



## spodsbjerg (4. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jetzt wirds aber arg glitschig hier #t. Kann mal einer die Schleimspur abstreuen |clown:.


----------



## Multe (4. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Keine Angst spodsbjerg, du wirst deinen Namen  behalten.|wavey:
Die nächsten Tage soll es auf Langeland wenig Wind geben und die Temperatur bis 10°C ansteigen - also das ideale Angelwetter.#:
Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so zum Saisonstart am 23.März.
Ich freue mich schon wieder viele bekannte Gesichter zu sehen.


----------



## buttweisser (4. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber arg glitschig hier #t. Kann mal einer die Schleimspur abstreuen |clown:.



Das glaube ich auch, das ist ja eklig dieser Personenkult. Sachlich, nüchtern ohne Übertreibung und Schleichwerbung, so sollte das hier ablaufen - Punkt.#h

Uuund LL hat viel mehr zu bieten als immer nur Spodsbjerg. 

Stimmts blinker100 ?

Spodsbjerg gehört selbstverständich auch dazu, ist aber auch nur eine Ecke von vielen schönen Ecken auf der Insel. 

Also ich meine jetzte die Gemeinde Spodsbjerg. Nicht, dass Du dich angesprochen fühlst Spodsbjerg.


----------



## MS aus G (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi fischibald,
 erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Fangbericht aus LL, hättest Du vorher mal einen kleinen Post gemacht hättet Ihr nicht lange oder kurz suchen müssen, denn zu dieser Jahreszeit und den Wassertemperaturen ist es üblich, das die Dorsche doch recht flach stehen. Kann ich auch nur allen empfehlen, die in den nächsten Tagen hochfahren es anfangs sehr flach zu probieren. Bei 5m beginnen und wenn es geht ins tiefere treiben lassen. Entsprechend kleine Köder sind natürlich selbstverständlich!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Achso hätte ich fast vergessen,
 @buttweiser gib mal nicht so viel auf die Postings vom blinker100, da in ca. 3,5 Jahren 6 Stück davon und 4 negativ über Multe, das sagt eig. schon alles!!! Ich fahre übrigens auch nicht aus Spodsbjerg raus und finde es sehr nett hier im Trööt!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## sandre (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*Achso hätte ich fast vergessen,*
* @buttweiser gib mal nicht so viel auf die Postings vom blinker100, da in ca. 3,5 Jahren 6 Stück davon und 4 negativ über Multe, das sagt eig. schon* *alles!!!* Ich fahre übrigens auch nicht aus Spodsbjerg raus und finde es sehr nett hier im Trööt!!!
Gruß Mario[/QUOTE]

|good:besser hätte man es nicht formulieren können. Ich frage mich dann, warum es solche kle.... Li..... immer wieder versuchen, da muß doch etwas schief gelaufen sein|kopfkrat. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## sunny (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hat es in letzter Zeit schon mal jemand in der Brandung versucht? Geht da schon was? Wir wollen Samstag in drei Wochen angreifen:vik:.


----------



## danalf (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ist denn jemand ab 29.03. auf Langeland?
 Beste Grüße aus Dänemark.|wavey:
 Lutz


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Keine Angst spodsbjerg, du wirst deinen Namen behalten.|wavey:
> QUOTE]
> Du Walter...ich hab nix anderes erwartet


----------



## Multe (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej danalf jeg er der. vi kan mødes os på havnen til den 29. marts. Nicolaj af IBI har mit mobilnummer. Så starter søndag havørred dage med Jørgen Flindt og jeg.
mvh Multe


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Also ich meine jetzte die Gemeinde Spodsbjerg. Nicht, dass Du dich angesprochen fühlst Spodsbjerg.


 
Na Gott sei Dank hast du es jetzt gerade noch einmal ins richtige Licht gestzt :g. Wär sonst schwer beleidigt gewesen #6.
Manche Leute meinen leider immer noch sie könnten sich durch "Honig ums Maul schmieren" einen Vorteil bei jemandem verschaffen zu können ohne mal irgendetwas dafür getan zu haben ( ausser natürlich den Honig ums Maul geschmiert zu haben ). Es gibt aber auch Leute die das durchschauen und diese auflaufen lassen.
Jetzt aber genug OT .
Gibts was neues von unserer Lieblingsinsel :vik:?


----------



## Multe (5. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=636329993100863&set=vb.100001716035956&type=2&theater
der Trailer für den neuen Meerforellenfilm steht im Netz. Die DVD kommt gerade richtig zum Saisonstart.


----------



## buttweisser (6. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



sunny schrieb:


> Hat es in letzter Zeit schon mal jemand in der Brandung versucht? Geht da schon was? Wir wollen Samstag in drei Wochen angreifen:vik:.



Ich kann auch nicht voraussagen, was in 3 Wochen in der Brandung geht. Aber meine Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre sagen mir da geht bestimmt was. Du wirst am richtigen Strand sicher Dorsch und Butt fangen. Dorsche in der Regel viele kleine Exemplare und etwas größere so von 40-55cm und auch Butte von ca. 30-50 cm sind in der Zeit sehr viele zu fangen. Aber vor allem die größeren Flundern sind um die Jahreszeit vom Laichen total abgemagert uns sollten zurückgesetzt werden. Sie sind in der Küche eh nicht verwertbar.


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> ...Aber vor allem die größeren Flundern sind um die Jahreszeit vom Laichen total abgemagert uns sollten zurückgesetzt werden. Sie sind in der Küche eh nicht verwertbar.



Wenn man sieht wie die lokalen fischer die körbeweise tot ins meer zurück kippen kann man sich das sparen, genau wie das gezielte beangeln der hunger Tücher


----------



## buttweisser (6. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wie die lokalen fischer die körbeweise tot ins meer zurück kippen kann man sich das sparen, genau wie das gezielte beangeln der hunger Tücher



Das Fangen der Platten kannste wohl kaum verhindern, siehe dazu auch dein Foto. Das einzige was einigermaßen hilft sind sehr große Haken.


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja das war ein 5/0 haken und hing trotzdem dran  ein paar platte werd ich auch im fruhling mitnehmen aber richtig drauf anlegen würde ich es nicht


----------



## MAKKMASTER (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank hast du es jetzt gerade noch einmal ins richtige Licht gestzt :g. Wär sonst schwer beleidigt gewesen #6.
> Manche Leute meinen leider immer noch sie könnten sich durch "Honig ums Maul schmieren" einen Vorteil bei jemandem verschaffen zu können ohne mal irgendetwas dafür getan zu haben ( ausser natürlich den Honig ums Maul geschmiert zu haben ). Es gibt aber auch Leute die das durchschauen und diese auflaufen lassen.
> Jetzt aber genug OT .
> Gibts was neues von unserer Lieblingsinsel :vik:?




Hallo Mister Spodsbjerg,
Bitte nicht so Großkotzig rüberkommen  #d  und lieber etwas über unser Hobby oder über Langeland schreiben, denn das Lesen wir hier im Forum lieber.!!!
Tipp´s und Trick´s werden auch gerne von vielen Langeland-Neulingen angenommen !!!#6
Denn wenn man jemand " Herr Spodsbjerg oder Herr Langeland
( Walter ) Betittelt, so hat derjenige sich das " Erarbeitet " aber nicht mit Dummen Sprüchen !!! 
Auch " kleine Dorsche " sind glitschig, und man könnte auf seine " eigene Schleimspur " schnell ein " 2mal " ausrutschen !!
Also Bitte schön den Ball flach halten, und keine Forenmitglieder anmachen !!!
gruss aus MG


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MAKKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Mister Spodsbjerg,
> Bitte nicht so Großkotzig rüberkommen  #d  und lieber etwas über unser Hobby oder über Langeland schreiben, denn das Lesen wir hier im Forum lieber.!!!
> Tipp´s und Trick´s werden auch gerne von vielen Langeland-Neulingen angenommen !!!#6
> Denn wenn man jemand " Herr Spodsbjerg oder Herr Langeland
> ...



Alles Gesagt. #6#6#6

Gruß nach MG  Rudolf  |wavey:


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
noch 105 Tage bis Langeland, ich hoffe ihr habt euch dann hier wieder eingekriegt, und es gibt wieder brauchbare Tipps.
Gruss und Petri


----------



## danalf (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej danalf jeg er der. vi kan mødes os på havnen til den 29. marts. Nicolaj af IBI har mit mobilnummer. Så starter søndag havørred dage med Jørgen Flindt og jeg.
> mvh Multe



Hej Multe
 Ich denke das ich gegen 14.00 Uhr im Hafen bin und unser Boot von Nicolej in Empfang nehme.Meine Kollegen kommen erst mit der Fähre um 15.00 Uhr  von Tars.
 Wir fahren seit 1990 nach Langeland.Ich denke das ich ganz gut zurecht komme.Nun waren wir seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr,das war unser Beitrag zum schonen der Fische.
 Ich wollte nur wissen ob sich irgendwas zu den üblichen Angelstellen verändert hat.
 Ja früher war alles besser ,könnte man sagen.Anfang der neunziger waren sehr wenige Angler in Spodsbjerg,das meiste hat sich doch in Bagenkop abgespielt.Logisch bei der Fahrtrute von Kiel-Bagenkop.
 Ich denke das es sich mit den Dorschen gebessert hat,zumindest nach einigen Angaben von Dänischen Angelkollegen die in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig dort zum Fischen waren.Und nach den schweren West und Nordwinden der letzten Monate wird ziemlich viel Nordseewaseer im Belt sein,im Gefolge dann der eine oder andere Dorsch.
 Wir sind auch nicht "die" typischen Kochtopfangler,wir wollen Spass in einer geselligen Runde.
 Ich verstehe auch nicht warum hier immer einige betonen das sie nur Dorsche über 50 oder 60 cm mitnehmen.Das ist denke ich eine selbstverständlichkeit.Es sind auch nicht immer die Russischen oder Polnischen Angelkollegen die alles mitnehmen.Wir haben Leute gesehen die Massen an kleinen Dorschen mitnahmen,und es waren keine Anfänger.Zumindest nach der Angelausrüstung zu urteilen.Wir hatten schon einige Konflikte mit solchen Vollidioten.
 Ich hoffe das wir nun langsam wieder schöne Zeiten auf Langeland haben und in dem Sinn"Petri Heil".

 Multe wenn Du kannst können wir uns dann gegen 2 Uhr treffen.Ich kann dich auch Anrufen.
 Beste Grüße aus Dänemark.|wavey:


----------



## Multe (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej danalf, ich denke, das wir das mit dem Treffen hinbekommen.
Sollte ich nicht im Hafen sein, kann mich Nikolj schnell anrufen.
An den Plätzen hat sich die letzten Jahre nichts geändert, denn wo früher die Dorsche waren, da stehen sie auch heute noch. Ich befische schon mache Plätze seit August 95 und fange immer noch. Nur die Technik hat sich gewaltig verändert. Früher sauste der Pilker in die Tiefe und es wurde gepilkt bis der Rücken krumm wurde. Diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute geht es mit schwerem (240Gr ) Jigkopf  und Creaturen dem Dorsch ganz langsam an die Gräten.
Vergiss aber deine Spinnrute nicht für die Mefos.
Vi ser os på Langeland
Knæk og bræk
Multe


----------



## spodsbjerg (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MAKKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Mister Spodsbjerg,
> Bitte nicht so Großkotzig rüberkommen #d und lieber etwas über unser Hobby oder über Langeland schreiben, denn das Lesen wir hier im Forum lieber.!!!
> Tipp´s und Trick´s werden auch gerne von vielen Langeland-Neulingen angenommen !!!#6
> Denn wenn man jemand " Herr Spodsbjerg oder Herr Langeland
> ...


 
Nun ja.....wer hier andere anmacht sei mal dahingestellt aber du hast natürlich wie immer Recht #6. Wenn du aber noch Tipps für Langeland brauchst kannst du ja gerne nochmal hier nachfragen. |rolleyes


----------



## spodsbjerg (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



danalf schrieb:


> Hej Multe
> Ich denke das es sich mit den Dorschen gebessert hat,zumindest nach einigen Angaben von Dänischen Angelkollegen die in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig dort zum Fischen waren.Und nach den schweren West und Nordwinden der letzten Monate wird ziemlich viel Nordseewaseer im Belt sein,im Gefolge dann der eine oder andere Dorsch.


 
Hallo danalf,
also ich kann auch nur bestätigen das die Fänge in den letzten Jahren wieder stetig angestiegen sind. In den Jahren 07,08 und 2009 haben wir so gut wie überhaupt keinen Kleinfisch gefangen welcher dann jedoch ab 2010 wieder enorm angewachsen ist. Mittlerweile kann man meines Erachtens nach wieder alle unterschiedlichen Größen im Belt fangen sowie den ein oder anderen "Exoten".
 Was die Fanggröße zum mitnehmen betrifft so sollte das doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden solang der Fisch sein Mindestmasz erreicht hat.|wavey:


----------



## Greenhorn (7. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



danalf schrieb:


> Ich denke das es sich mit den Dorschen gebessert hat,zumindest nach einigen Angaben von Dänischen Angelkollegen die in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig dort zum Fischen waren.Und nach den schweren West und Nordwinden der letzten Monate wird ziemlich viel Nordseewaseer im Belt sein,im Gefolge dann der eine oder andere Dorsch.
> 
> Hallo danalf,
> 
> ...


----------



## danalf (8. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej
 Danke erst mal für eure Informationen.das hilft ungemein.
 Multe,ich war noch nie der große Pilkfan.das Jiggen war schon immer meins und mit Erfolg gekrönt.Meine größten Dorsche,über der Metergrenze,gingen auf kleine Pilker bis 50 gramm.
 Vi snakken i Danmark.Jeg ring dig.
 Beste Grüße aus dem Norden.


----------



## spodsbjerg (8. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Zum Thema schwere Weststürme: Ich hatte das bisher immer so verstanden, dass der Vorteil für die Bestände der Ostsee durch den Salzwassereinbruch aus der Nordsee nicht darin besteht, dass da im Gefolge Dorsche kommen, sondern dass der höhere Salzgehalt das Laichgeschäft verbessert und in den Jahren nach dem Salzwassereinbruch die Bestände steigen.
> 
> LG Greenhorn


Hallo Greenhorn,
 ohne die Stürme süßt die Ostsee immer weiter aus was bewirkt, das der Laich der Dorsche auf den Grund absackt und dort abstirbt. Der erhöhte Salzgehalt, des durch die Stürme in die Ostsee gedrückten Nordseewassers, hält die Eier in der "Schwebe".

Gruß


----------



## Stefan W. (9. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



danalf schrieb:


> Ist denn jemand ab 29.03. auf Langeland?
> 
> 
> Ja Speedi und ich sind ab dem 29.03. auch auf der Insel für
> ...


----------



## danalf (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bis jetzt passt ja das Wetter in Dänemark,wir haben auch schon seit einiger Zeit Sonne.Der Winter war ja zum Glück dieses Jahr nix.
 Dann hab ich ja die Hoffnung das man den einen oder anderen im Hafen trifft.
 Am Wochenende waren bekannte Dänen auf Langeland,hab gerade mit ihnen gesprochen.Die Dorsche stehen bis 10 Meter und wollen ins Boot.
 Grüße aus Dänemark


----------



## carlsberg (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*


----------



## carlsberg (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ups ein wenig groß geworden|kopfkrat|bigeyes.
war ja nur ein test Bild|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Welcher Hafen ist das denn ?


----------



## carlsberg (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Spodsbjerg!!!!


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ach so ich komm immer über land und kenn nur den "kleinen" Hafen da, lohnt sich das für euch 2 mal die fähre zu nehmen |bigeyes


----------



## carlsberg (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Fährhafen ist doch auch direkt da.
Für dich lohnt es sich auch nicht aus Hamburg.
Ich komme aus der ecke Düsseldorf und eine schöne entspannt anreise.


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja nur wollen die mich da nie rein lassen |kopfkrat bzw ich fahr immer gleich mit dem womo rüber zum würmer kaufen:k



carlsberg schrieb:


> Der Fährhafen ist doch auch direkt da.
> Für dich lohnt es sich auch nicht aus Hamburg.
> Ich komme aus der ecke Düsseldorf und eine schöne entspannt anreise.



Ne entspannte an und ab reise ist das wichtigste am urlaub, ich war am samstag in Middelfart /Strib so wie die Schweiswahle und robben da zu gange waren muss ordendlich fisch da sein


----------



## Multe (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Stulle, es geht auch eine Fähre von Als nach Fünen. http://www.faergen.dk/
die geht von Fynshav nach Bøjden. Das ist eine sehr schöne Strecke mit den kleinen Inseln vor Fünen. 
In Planung ist hier eine feste Verbindung. Werden aber noch ein paar Jahre ins Land gehen bis die Brücke fertig ist.


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da hoffe ich ehr auf die verbindung Fehmarn---Loland:m
was die fähren an geld kosten steht leider nicht im verhältnis zur zeitersparnis|kopfkrat


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich ehr auf die verbindung Fehmarn---Loland:m
> was die fähren an geld kosten steht leider nicht im verhältnis zur zeitersparnis|kopfkrat



Bauen die den Tunnel jetzt? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jetzt ist nicht das richtige Wort aber es wurde beschlossen zu bauen


----------



## Oli74 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich bin wieder für eine Fähre KIEL- BAGENKOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder für eine Fähre KIEL- BAGENKOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unterschreibe ich sofort!
War das ein super Anreiseweg.
Aber der Fährhafen ist ja leider schon lange abgebaut.


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

die würde ich auch nutzen :l


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

übrigens wo bleiben die fangbilder |bigeyes


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Warum muss ich denn noch 2 Monate warten......


----------



## vdausf (12. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,
ist denn schon jemand oben oder fährt ne Truppe hoch?
Hab grad mal die Windvorhersage für nächste Woche angeschaut.
Surfen is da sinnvoller!
Naja, da kann man immer noch auf ne falsche Vorhersage hoffen!!

Petri an alle!
Volker


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

DMI ist schon relativ verläßlich....; da geht was ab...
Da würde ich nächste Woche zuhause bleiben!!#t#t#t

Aber wir werden´s erleben....

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Tom


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (13. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gestern bei Dennis auf der Long Island


----------



## delitant (13. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

und mit welche Köder hat ihr so ein Buete gekriegt?
Und wie tief steht Fisch?


----------



## MS aus G (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sorry Rudolf,
 aber das sind meiner Meinung, nicht "die" Fangmeldungen, die ich sehen wollte, da mir die Bäuche viel zu "Dick" sind. Und DIE sind bestimmt nicht über flachem Wasser gefangen worden. 
 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Sorry Rudolf,
> aber das sind meiner Meinung, nicht "die" Fangmeldungen, die ich sehen wollte, da mir die Bäuche viel zu "Dick" sind. Und DIE sind bestimmt nicht über flachem Wasser gefangen worden.
> Gruß Mario


 
sehe ich genauso....... mit "sowas" sollte man sich als "verantwortungsvoller und nachhaltiger Angler" nicht darstellen....... |rolleyes
sorry, ist meine persönliche Einstellung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Sorry Rudolf,
> aber das sind meiner Meinung, nicht "die" Fangmeldungen, die ich sehen wollte, da mir die Bäuche viel zu "Dick" sind. Und DIE sind bestimmt nicht über flachem Wasser gefangen worden.
> Gruß Mario




Wir fangen hier auch fettgefressene Dorsche z.Zt. in tiefen von 6-8m, also die sind durchaus im flachen Wasser.1er von 10 hat vllt Laich mit, aber wie soll man das vermeiden das die anbeissen, ich meine auch, mach ein foto sofort nachn Fang und setzt die Kugelrunden Dorsche wieder zurück.Ist übrigens auch ein super Gefühl wenn die dicken wieder abtauchen !


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wir fangen hier auch fettgefressene Dorsche z.Zt. in tiefen von 6-8m, also die sind durchaus im flachen Wasser.1er von 10 hat vllt Laich mit, aber wie soll man das vermeiden das die anbeissen, ich meine auch, mach ein foto sofort nachn Fang und setzt die Kugelrunden Dorsche wieder zurück.Ist übrigens auch ein super Gefühl wenn die dicken wieder abtauchen !


Hi Matze 
Genauso ist das . Flachwasser ist angesagt 8m . Und da Sie voll mit Stint und Krebsen sind ,und auch Gut im Fleisch war es eine Gute Sache . Laich sind bei wenigen ""Restbestände"" vorhanden gewesen. Und der Kieler Pilk in blau7silber 80g läuft wie Sau.
Nochen  Schmankerl von gestern ohne Laich


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hi Matze
> Genauso ist das . Flachwasser ist angesagt 8m . Und da Sie voll mit Stint und Krebsen sind ,und auch Gut im Fleisch war es eine Gute Sache . Laich sind bei wenigen ""Restbestände"" vorhanden gewesen. Und der Kieler Pilk in blau7silber 80g läuft wie Sau.
> Nochen  Schmankerl von gestern ohne Laich



Hallo Meeresangler,

das es sofort Aufreger gibt, wegen Dorschen mit Laich war abzusehen. Mich stören die untermaßigen Dorsche auf dem Foto im Heck der Long Island eigentlich  mehr. Mann sollte sich schon überlegen was man so fängt, fotografiert und dann noch öffentlich macht. Ich würde sagen: "dumm gelaufen".

Aber: 
"Wer von uns ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."

P.S.
Sag bitte Dennis einen schönen Gruß von mir (Uwe) und er soll für die Ausfahrt am 13.04. um 14.00 Uhr noch ein paar Dorsche im Wasser lassen.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo Meeresangler,
> 
> das es sofort Aufreger gibt, wegen Dorschen mit Laich war abzusehen. Mich stören die untermaßigen Dorsche auf dem Foto im Heck der Long Island eigentlich  mehr. Mann sollte sich schon überlegen was man so fängt, fotografiert und dann noch öffentlich macht. Ich würde sagen: "dumm gelaufen".
> 
> ...



Wenn du Dennis GUT kennen würdest wüßtest du das er keine Untermaßigen duldet .Er würde bei einer Kontrolle zuviel draufzahlen müssen . Aber dein Inneräugiges Maßband Imponiert mir  . |kopfkrat  Mal sehen was Dennis davon hält das ER untermaßige Fische mitnimmt 
Gruß Rudolf 

Ich fange gern viel und auch Große . Mache kein Catch & Relaese . Und dazu stehe Ich . Nenn mich meinetwegen Fischräuber etc. Aber um NICHTS zu fangen fährt wohl kein Angler , auch nicht die ""sogenannten Hegefischer " nach LL. MEINE PERSÖHNLICHE Meinung und Auffassung.
Gottlob gibts Hier noch nicht soviel Regelwütige wie in D.
in diesen Sinne !!!  Rin in die Rinne


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Wenn du Dennis GUT kennen würdest wüßtest du das er keine Untermaßigen duldet .Er würde bei einer Kontrolle zuviel draufzahlen müssen . Aber dein Inneräugiges Maßband Imponiert mir  . |kopfkrat  Mal sehen was Dennis davon hält das ER untermaßige Fische mitnimmt
> Gruß Rudolf
> 
> Ich fange gern viel und auch Große . Mache kein Catch & Relaese . Und dazu stehe Ich . Nenn mich meinetwegen Fischräuber etc. Aber um NICHTS zu fangen fährt wohl kein Angler , auch nicht die ""sogenannten Hegefischer " nach LL. MEINE PERSÖHNLICHE Meinung und Auffassung.
> ...



Moin Meeresangler,

Ich kenn Dennis erst seit 13 Jahren (da war er noch ein Kind) und damit kenne ich ihn natürlich nicht so gut Du. Er kann auf dem Kutter gar nicht auf jeden gierigen Angler aufpassen. Und das auf dem einen Foto ein paar verdächtig kleine Dorsche drauf sind, das sieht ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock. Ob die maßig sind weis nur der Fänger. Und schieb die evtl. untermaßigen Fische bitte nicht Dennis in die Schuhe, die hat schließlich der Fänger geschlachtet und nicht der Kapitän.

Grüß Dennis bitte nicht von mir, sonst denkt er noch wir kennen uns.


----------



## sandre (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Rudolf,

einerseits schön, daß ihr erfolgreich gewesen seit, anderseits vor allem das 2.Bild sehr unschön, wie Fische gefühlt wenig wertschätzend präsentiert werden. Das dabei auch Dorsche entnommen werden, die vielleicht so grade eben maßig sind oder noch laichvolle Bäuche haben, ich verstehe nicht, warum sowas bei der Menge sein muss #c. Wirklich schade.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Mich stören die untermaßigen Dorsche auf dem Foto im Heck der Long Island eigentlich mehr.



Schade das Fangbilder hier immer häufiger irgendwelcher Kritik - ob berechtigt oder nicht - ausgesetzt werden! Hauptsache die Kritiker halten sich in allen Situationen des täglichen Lebens an alle Regeln und Gesetze...|rolleyes

Ich sag nur Petri zu den Fängen! #6


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schade das Fangbilder hier immer häufiger irgendwelcher Kritik - ob berechtigt oder nicht - ausgesetzt werden! Hauptsache die Kritiker halten sich in allen Situationen des täglichen Lebens an alle Regeln und Gesetze...|rolleyes
> 
> Ich sag nur Petri zu den Fängen! #6



Moin Fisherbandit1000,

richtig. Deswegen habe ich ja auch drunter geschrieben: 
Aber: "Wer von uns ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."
|wavey:


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schön das Fangbild zerfleischen #d , ist ja genauso schlimm wie bei den achso geliebten Mefo's . Unglaublich das man anhand eines Bildes das Mindestmaß erkennt #6. Ihr seid so ein paar Helden hier , ein einfaches " Petri " hätte gereicht  . Petri zu den schönen vollgefressenen Dorschen #r , so eine Strecke wünsch ich mir auch mal wieder .


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Meeresangler,
> 
> Ich kenn Dennis erst seit 13 Jahren (da war er noch ein Kind) und damit kenne ich ihn natürlich nicht so gut Du. Er kann auf dem Kutter gar nicht auf jeden gierigen Angler aufpassen. Und das auf dem einen Foto ein paar verdächtig kleine Dorsche drauf sind, das sieht ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock. Ob die maßig sind weis nur der Fänger. Und schieb die evtl. untermaßigen Fische bitte nicht Dennis in die Schuhe, die hat schließlich der Fänger geschlachtet und nicht der Kapitän.
> 
> Grüß Dennis bitte nicht von mir, sonst denkt er noch wir kennen uns.


Ich kenne Alan also den Vater von Dennis seit 20 Jahren. Für das kind Dennis haben wir immer Nordhessische Pfefferbeißer mitgebracht.
Wie schon geschrieben :  Ich beglückwünsche dich zu deinen Inneräuglichen Zentimetermaß.
Und deine dreißte Unterstellung ich würde Dennis die Untermaßigen """in die Schuhe schieben """ ist wohl  Unverschämt. 
Wenn du dich doch ach so GUT Auskennst wüßtest du !!!!! das die Schiffsführer verantwortlich für ALLE Fänge sind.
Erzeugt Neid Mißgunst ?????
Thema durch.
Ach So . Eine Bekanntschaft mit einen evtl. Neidhammel entspricht auch meinen Wunsche nicht


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Schön das Fangbild zerfleischen #d , ist ja genauso schlimm wie bei den achso geliebten Mefo's . Unglaublich das man anhand eines Bildes das Mindestmaß erkennt #6. Ihr seid so ein paar Helden hier , ein einfaches " Petri " hätte gereicht  . Petri zu den schönen vollgefressenen Dorschen #r , so eine Strecke wünsch ich mir auch mal wieder .


Moin Frank

Tut Gut

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schade das Fangbilder hier immer häufiger irgendwelcher Kritik - ob berechtigt oder nicht - ausgesetzt werden! Hauptsache die Kritiker halten sich in allen Situationen des täglichen Lebens an alle Regeln und Gesetze...|rolleyes
> 
> Ich sag nur Petri zu den Fängen! #6


  Moin Fischerbandit

Auch dir Dank fürs Petri

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## tom_saywer (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

das Meer hat es wohl gut gemeint mit denen die jetzt oben waren. ist ja fast Ententeich das wünsch ich mir auch in drei Wochen, aber bei unserem glück wird es uns in den booten schön durchschütteln. die gute Nachricht von den hier gezeigten fängen ist ja in erster Linie das der fisch da ist.

 ein "dickes" petri :vik:


----------



## Carptigers (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn da Fische bis einen Meter Länge im Boot liegen, dann sehen die anderen daneben schon mal klein aus. 
Auf jeden Fall Petri zu den fàngen. 
Ich hoffe, ihr konntet den letzten schönen Tag auf dem Meer genießen.


----------



## Spedi123 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



danalf schrieb:


> Ist denn jemand ab 29.03. auf Langeland?
> Beste Grüße aus Dänemark.|wavey:
> Lutz



Bin da!  #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Ich beglückwünsche dich zu deinen Inneräuglichen Zentimetermaß.
> Und deine dreißte Unterstellung ich würde Dennis die Untermaßigen """in die Schuhe schieben """ ist wohl Unverschämt.


 
Nun ja.......ich kann mich an posts erinnern bei denen der Dorsch in Dänemark noch 35cm Mindestmasz hatte.....im Dezember 2013!!!!!! Soviel zu "alles wissen"!!!#d


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So Leute, es ist schon primitiv und einfältig sich immer mit einem "Meeresangler" irgendwelche Wortgefechte zu liefern, aber trotzdem habe ich mich dazu hinreisen lassen - leider.

Für mich sind und bleiben einige Dorsche auf dem einen Bild fragwürdig klein. Außerdem sieht das Foto mit den aus Fischkisten hingekippten Dorschen im Heck der Long Island nicht gerade  "waidmännisch" aus. Es sieht aus wie auf einer Müllkippe - einfach hingekippt. Hier fehlt einfach die Achtung vor dem Tier. Egal ob der Angler 100 Jahre oder nur 1 Jahr nach LL fährt. 

Nun klinke ich mich aus der Diskusion um irgendwelche Pfefferbeißer aus und wünsche Euch gute Fänge. Vor allem aber erholsame Stunden auf der wunderschönen Insel. Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja mal auf ein Bierchen.

LG
Uwe


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Erst mal ein dickes petri zu dem super fang|bigeyes, ich wünschte ich währ auch oben :k

was soll das genörgel |bigeyes die "kleinsten" Fische die ich sehen kann haben ca 40cm


----------



## Klempnerfischie (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin ich war letzte Woche auf süd.L.L die fische standen bei 18m!!!!ordentliche grössen!!!!!im Flachwasser 6-8m nur vereinzelt.Draussen war ordentlich strömung blei köpfe bis 165g und pilker min 150g.............wichtig dunkelgrüne beifänger.....
mfg: fischie:vik:


----------



## kridkram (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Leute, hab hier eure Diskusion um das Dorschfoto auf dem Kahn entdeckt und es mir natürlich angesehen. Muss dazu sagen, das ich noch nie im Meer/Ostsee gefischt habe, also darin unerfahren und vor allem Vorurteilslos bin, kenne auch keinen der Schreiber/Angler!
Es ist schön zu sehen das Angler immer noch gut Fisch fangen können in der Ostsee und ja, ich bin schon etwas neidisch. Das bedeutet doch aber nicht, das ich ihnen den Fang missgönne, Neid und Missgunst sind zwei Schuhe die aber eng beieinander stehen!!!! Das Foto find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders esthetisch und ich hätte es hier nicht reingestellt, dafür hätte ich ein schönes zurecht gemacht. Vor 20 Jahren war meine Meinung auch noch anders, ihr wisst ja selber wie Angeln mittlerweile oft negativ in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt wird und was Peta und Nabu so veranstalten! Jeder von uns muss heute mehr denn je darauf achten, wie er angeln nach aussen(Bilder) darstellt!! 
Was mich aber auch sehr stört, das Leute die nicht dabei waren, Verleumdungen (untermassig) in den Raum stellen ohne Beweise zu haben! Ich meine man hat auf dem Foto keine Möglichkeit zu vergleichen, da ich nichts sehe von dem ich weis wie lang es ist. Wenn dann im Vordergrund noch grössere Fische liegen, lässt das die weiter hinten noch kleiner aussehen. Also bitte, ich fände es toll wenn hier nicht immer Unterstellungen gemacht würden, andererseits muss sich der Bildeinsteller hier Kritik gefallen lassen über seine Darstellung(Esthetik,Respekt vorm Tier) seines Fanges oder man sollte sich am besten vorher Gedanken machen, welches Foto passend dafür ist, oder es vielleicht auch mal bleiben lassen, auch wenns dem eigenem Ego nicht gefällt!
Trotzdem dickes Petri zum Fang!
Dirk

Gesendet von rmeinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## danalf (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> Bin da! #6



Hej Spedi
 Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal auf ein Bierchen im Hafen,gibt ja immer was zu labern.|bla:
 Beste Grüße aus Dänemark


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



kridkram schrieb:


> andererseits muss sich der Bildeinsteller hier Kritik gefallen lassen über seine Darstellung(Esthetik,Respekt vorm Tier) seines Fanges



Ich sehe bei der Menge an Fischen hier kein Problem! Ob die für das Foto auf dem Deck liegen oder in 2 -10 Fischkisten. Die Fische sind tot, vermutlich waidgerecht abgeschlachtet und somit alles im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage. Ich erfreue mich an dem Fang (und hoffe auf hoffentlich ähnlich erfolgreiche Fischstrecken im Mai auf LL) und das Empfinden der Darstellung liegt doch im Auge des Betrachters! Das Foto sagt mir auf jeden Fall, dass sich der oder die Fänger riesig gefreut haben und dieses teilen wollten. Ist das verwerflich? Nein, ist es nicht! Andere posen mit Ihrem Fang und halten diesen stolz in die Kamera. Das ist doch dann - wenn man das vorliegende Foto kritisiert - genauso negativ zu werten, insbesondere mit den Argument "Respekt vor dem Tier". Denn wir angeln doch alle nur für den Kochtopf und nicht für das Internet und Fotoalbum, oder...? Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, warum ich noch nie ein Fangfoto im Netz veröffentlicht habe .

Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Ist es Langeweile oder Neid? Geht ans Wasser und fangt Fische. Das soll beruhigen...


----------



## Multe (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej danalf, wir treffen uns auf alle Fälle auf ein Påskebryg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@kridkram

Danke für Deine vernünftige und sachliche Meinung.

@Klempnerfischie
Danke für Deine Fangmeldung. Kurz und bündig ohne Prahlerei, so soll es sein.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei der Menge an Fischen hier kein Problem! Ob die für das Foto auf dem Deck liegen oder in 2 -10 Fischkisten. Die Fische sind tot, vermutlich waidgerecht abgeschlachtet und somit alles im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage. Ich erfreue mich an dem Fang (und hoffe auf hoffentlich ähnlich erfolgreiche Fischstrecken im Mai auf LL) und das Empfinden der Darstellung liegt doch im Auge des Betrachters! Das Foto sagt mir auf jeden Fall, dass sich der oder die Fänger riesig gefreut haben und dieses teilen wollten. Ist das verwerflich? Nein, ist es nicht! Andere posen mit Ihrem Fang und halten diesen stolz in die Kamera. Das ist doch dann - wenn man das vorliegende Foto kritisiert - genauso negativ zu werten, insbesondere mit den Argument "Respekt vor dem Tier". Denn wir angeln doch alle nur für den Kochtopf und nicht für das Internet und Fotoalbum, oder...? Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, warum ich noch nie ein Fangfoto im Netz veröffentlicht habe .
> 
> Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Ist es Langeweile oder Neid? Geht ans Wasser und fangt Fische. Das soll beruhigen...


Hi Kochtopffischer (Ich auch)
Wann bist du im Mai oben ? Ich vom 10 bis 17 danach erst wieder im September. 
Wenns mit dem Datum passig ist kann man sich ja mal auf ein Pils treffen 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hi Kochtopffischer (Ich auch)
> Wann bist du im Mai oben ? Ich vom 10 bis 17 danach erst wieder im September.
> Wenns mit dem Datum passig ist kann man sich ja mal auf ein Pils treffen
> Gruß Rudolf



Bei Dorsch bin ich eigentlich eher Bratpfannenfischer ...

Wir fahren vom 03. bis zum 09. Mai, also wird das nix mit dem Pils. Aber ich kann ja die Woche ein paar Pils auf "Deinen Deckel" trinken. Eventuell lassen wir Dir ja sogar noch ein paar Dorsche übrig ;-). Wobei meine 2 Angelpartner eher Platte fangen wollen.

Da fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Wir sieht das mit Wattis auf LL aus? Gibt es da wirklich nur Seeringelwürmer? Ich kenne das aus DK eigentlich, das viele Einheimische Wattis privat am Haus verkaufen. Schild davor, Kühlbox am Haus und dann "Sandorm 10Kr". Gibt es das auf LL nicht? Ich war das letzte Mal vor 15 Jahren auf der Insel, da gab es noch die Fähre von Kiel. Da gab es auch noch Wattis. Gute alte Zeit |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MAKKMASTER (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hi Matze
> Genauso ist das . Flachwasser ist angesagt 8m . Und da Sie voll mit Stint und Krebsen sind ,und auch Gut im Fleisch war es eine Gute Sache . Laich sind bei wenigen ""Restbestände"" vorhanden gewesen. Und der Kieler Pilk in blau7silber 80g läuft wie Sau.
> Nochen  Schmankerl von gestern ohne Laich




Hallo Rudolf,
Danke für´s reinsetzen der Bilder, auch wenn das 2 Bild nicht jedem gefällt.
Und wenn solche Dorsche im Flachwasser gefangen werden, haben die meisten schon Abgelaicht.
Allen Fängern ein Dickes Petri-Heil #: und ich Glaube das 99,9% der Angler das Mindestmaß kennen.
Hoffe das mit Deiner Gesundheit alles IO ist #6
Gruss vom Niederrhein :m


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei Dorsch bin ich eigentlich eher Bratpfannenfischer ...
> 
> Wir fahren vom 03. bis zum 09. Mai, also wird das nix mit dem Pils. Aber ich kann ja die Woche ein paar Pils auf "Deinen Deckel" trinken. Eventuell lassen wir Dir ja sogar noch ein paar Dorsche übrig ;-). Wobei meine 2 Angelpartner eher Platte fangen wollen.
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Wir sieht das mit Wattis auf LL aus? Gibt es da wirklich nur Seeringelwürmer? Ich kenne das aus DK eigentlich, das viele Einheimische Wattis privat am Haus verkaufen. Schild davor, Kühlbox am Haus und dann "Sandorm 10Kr". Gibt es das auf LL nicht? Ich war das letzte Mal vor 15 Jahren auf der Insel, da gab es noch die Fähre von Kiel. Da gab es auch noch Wattis. Gute alte Zeit |supergri|supergri|supergri


Mit Wattwurm ist schlecht Seeringler gehen auch .Teuer Teuer Teuer die Würmchen. Wenn du über Flensburg komst fahre in Flensburg ins Angelgeschäft. bestelle die Würmer vor . Jeden Tag die Biester aussortieren(tote raus ) und immer 50 Stück in drei lagen dickesgefaltetes Zewa und im Kühlschrank eingelagert kannst du Sie locker 3-4 Tage halten..wo bist du Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

In Spodsbjerg bekommst du im alten Ole Dehn (keine Ahnung wie der jetzt heißt) auch Wattwürmer von guter Qualität. Allerdings zu den selben Apothekenpreisen wie anderswo die Ringler. Ich deck mich auch immer in Flensburg ein und erst wenn die zur Neige gehen hol ich die teuren.


----------



## MS aus G (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Zu den Seeringlern kann ich nur sagen, wir nehmen uns immer 3-4 kleine Plastikdosen mit Deckel mit. Frisches Meerwasser rein und nach jeder Ausfahrt wechseln, dann halten die Biester fast die ganze Woche. Da wir immer im späten Herbst oben sind lassen wir sie immer im Boot, in den wärmeren Jahreszeiten sollten sie dann doch in den Kühlschrank.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

also ich kann nichts negatives an den seeringlern finden #c dafür sind sie aber deutlich haltbarer :l


----------



## captain73 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Mario,

super Tip mit den Wattis. 

Kann mir jemand die Kontaktdaten von dem Angelladen in Flensburg geben (per PN)? 

Ich finde auch, dass die Preise ziemlich astronomisch sind auf der Insel. Meine Erfahrung mit Wattis war, dass diese immer fängiger waren als Ringler. 

Rudolf: Dickes Petri zu deinem/euren Fang. Lass dich entmutigen weiter zu berichten. Ich finde deine Tips und Berichte immer sehr gut#6.

Gruß Captain


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Einfach im Skandinavia Park bei Fishermans Partner. Super frisch und vorbestellen ist auch nicht nötig. Paket kostet nen Zehner.


----------



## MS aus G (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Captain,
 ob das mit Wattis klappt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei Seeringlern funktioniert das aber bestens.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hole meine Wattis immer bei DS Angelsport, Ochsenweg 72, 24941 Flensburg. Bisher waren die immer super! Allerdings habe ich die noch nie über mehrere Tage aufbewahrt.

 Kann man auf LL die Würmer selber buddeln?

 Wir sind im Mai in Lohals...


----------



## buttweisser (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei Dorsch bin ich eigentlich eher Bratpfannenfischer ...
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Wir sieht das mit Wattis auf LL aus? Gibt es da wirklich nur Seeringelwürmer?
> 
> ...


----------



## buttweisser (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hole meine Wattis immer bei DS Angelsport, Ochsenweg 72, 24941 Flensburg. Bisher waren die immer super! Allerdings habe ich die noch nie über mehrere Tage aufbewahrt.
> 
> Kann man auf LL die Würmer selber buddeln?
> 
> Wir sind im Mai in Lohals...



Ja, du kannst Wattis in LL selber buddeln. Die Ristinge Hale ist dafür ideal, da plümpern auch Einheimische Ihre Würmer.


----------



## captain73 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst Wattis in LL selber buddeln. Die Ristinge Hale ist dafür ideal, da plümpern auch Einheimische Ihre Würmer.


 
Hallo Buttweisser,

haben wir vor einigen Jahren mal probiert. Sah lustig aus und mein Kumpel hatte ne geniale Konstruktion entwickelt.

Ein Eimer mit einem Plexiglasboden, um zu sehen, ob die Wattis nach dem Pümpeln im Wasser treiben.

Leider war unser Unterfangen nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, sodass wir lieber wieder Würmer bei Thomas gekauft haben...#d


----------



## buttweisser (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Buttweisser,
> 
> haben wir vor einigen Jahren mal probiert. Sah lustig aus und mein Kumpel hatte ne geniale Konstruktion entwickelt.
> 
> ...




Mir gings ähnlich. Ich hab zwar ein paar Würmer nach dem Plümpern mit einem kleinem Kescher meiner Kinder erwischt, aber effektiv war es nicht gerade.

Einmal habe ich es auch beim Baden am Hesselbjerg Strand probiert. Da sind mir Schaaren von Kindern und anderen Badegästen auf den Fersen gewesen. Die dachten Anfangs bestimmt ich bohre nach Erdöl oder so. Aber es war lustig und für die Badenden mal was Neues und ne schöne Abwechslung.
:q
Natürlich habe ich die entstandenen Krater wieder begradigt, damit sich keiner der Badegäste die Knochen bricht.
*
*


----------



## captain73 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ach ja,

vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

Man merkt irgendwie, dass alle Boardies in den Startblöcken stehen und die Saison kaum abwarten können

Die antworten kamen verblüffend schnell

VG Captain


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> super Tip mit den Wattis.
> 
> ...


Hi Mario
Wir sehen uns im Mai. Die Waffen stehen schon wieder geordnet zum verpacken bereit.
Und immer dran Denken: Was kratzt es eine Nordhessische Eiche wenn eine Sau sich an Ihr schabt.
In diesen Sinne....Rin inne Rinne
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Man merkt irgendwie, dass alle Boardies in den Startblöcken stehen und die Saison kaum abwarten können



 Noch 50 Tage bis LL :vik:! Vorher werden wir noch ein paar Dorsche in der Kieler Bucht ärgern- das ist nämlich nur ein halbe Stunde entfernt #6...


----------



## tom_saywer (15. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo, ... Vielleicht gibt es hier dann auch wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen. ... Sind denn schon Heringe da??? Und gibts platte


----------



## Stulle (16. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hier ist der eine angelladen in Fl


----------



## Klempnerfischie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Hallo, ... Vielleicht gibt es hier dann auch wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen. ... Sind denn schon Heringe da??? Und gibts platte


Heringe klares nein!!!!Platte nich so gut und wenn sehr Mager weil abgeleicht......#h


----------



## Multe (17. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Jungs, schaut einmal hier zu unseren holländischen Nachbarn. Die habe wieder einmal ein riesiges Treffen der Langelandfreunde auf die Füße gestellt. Das war nun schon die 2. große Veranstaltung.
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/verslag-contactdag-16-maart-2014


----------



## tom_saywer (18. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Multe, war ja n Mega Event lt. den Bildern. eins noch was sagt der Fachmann vor Ort in Sachen Schleppangeln, hat dies Art des Angelns Aussicht auf Erfolg ???


----------



## Amigo-X (18. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, kleiner Tipp zum Wattwürmer plümpern auf Langeland: 
Stoense Strand ( Stoense havn )kurz vor Lohals. Man kann mit dem Auto direkt am Strand parken. Das Wasser ist dort, besonders bei ablandigem Wind sehr flach, und im knietiefen Wasser liegen die Wattwurmhaufen dicht an dicht. Es gibt dort sogar vereinzelt riesige Seeringler ! 
Achtung die Seeringler unbedingt getrennt von den Wattis lagern, weil diese sich über die Wattis hermachen. 
Viel Erfolg...


----------



## Ostseeteufel (18. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe,
da hat sich einer richtig ins Zeug gelegt! Hut ab vor dem Veranstalter! 
Ob das in Deutschland auch möglich ist?
In Roth waren ja auch weitgereiste LL-Freunde die ihren Spaß hatten!


----------



## Multe (18. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Ostseeteufel, obwohl das in Roth keine "Langelandveranstaltung" war,  waren doch richtig viele "Inselfreunde" und auch etliche Boardies da und etliche kamen wirklich  von richtig weit her. Ron z.B. hatte über 250km, einfache Strecke, zu fahren.
Ich glaube nicht, das wir hier in Deutschland so viele "Langelandgeschädigte" unter einen Hut bekommen würden.
Da müsste man schon mit einer riesigen Tombola locken und auch dann würden es nicht so viele Leute werden wie in Holland.
Kees hat sich dafür auch das ganze Jahr über für die "Sache" sehr stark eingesetzt. Bei Facebook gibt es eine spezielle Langelandseite und auch auf seiner Seite  www.zevissenlangeland.nl ist er sehr aktiv.
Man sieht aber auch in DK, das die Holländer sich gegenseitig helfen und untereinander einen sehr guten Umgang haben. Wenn einer von denen an einem Platz gut fängt informiert er die anderen und zeigt ihnen den Platz.
Bei uns wäre das nicht vorstellbar.
Heute wurde übrigens bei Thomas der erste größere Dorsch (9,25kg) gewogen.
Gruß Multe
@tom_saywer PN ist auf dem Weg


----------



## mirko.nbg (18. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Ostseeteufel schrieb:


> Hallo Multe,
> da hat sich einer richtig ins Zeug gelegt! Hut ab vor dem Veranstalter!
> Ob das in Deutschland auch möglich ist?
> In Roth waren ja auch weitgereiste LL-Freunde die ihren Spaß hatten!


Ich wohne nur ein paar Kilometer von Roth...habe nix mitbekommen...Roth bei Nürnberg........


----------



## Ostseeteufel (19. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo mirko,
nein nicht bei Nürnberg, das Roth bei 63571 Gelnhausen im Rhein Maingebiet!

Da war Hausmesse vom Angelgeschäft!


----------



## Fozzy Bär (20. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Dorsch bin ich eigentlich eher Bratpfannenfischer ...
> ...


----------



## Fozzy Bär (21. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jürgen in Bagenkop,  ist auf jeden Fall eine super Empfehlung für Wattwürmer.

Das schöne bei Jürgen ist, dass er auch einen Kühlschrank hat, wo immer ein paar Bierchen drin stehen. 
Wir kaufen immer unsere Würmer bei Jürgen.
Und Jürgen trinkt auch gerne ein Bierchen mit.


----------



## MS aus G (21. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Deshalb wurde mein/unser Vermieter auch im letzten Oktober ins "Trockendock" geschickt!!! Das hat mir doch sehr zu Denken gegeben. Wir sind auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit, aber das ist ja immer nur für die eine oder zwei Wochen die man oben ist. Es ist für einen Vermieter auch bestimmt nicht einfach mal "NEIN" zu sagen, um nicht unhöflich zu sein. Ich biete auf jeden Fall niemandem mehr etwas Alkoholisches an, wenn ich nicht eingeladen bin. Man weis ja nicht, ob jemand Probleme damit hat oder nicht. Gerade in Skandinavien soll es ja eine hohes alkoholisches Problem geben, obwohl der Alkohol ja sehr teuer ist. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus haben Dänen ein Problem mit dem "Wörtchen" NEIN egal, ob am frühen Morgen oder am späten Abend. Ich bin da jetzt auf jeden Fall sehr sensibilisiert.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## matthias_other1 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Walter ,

eine schöne Zeit auf der Insel wünsch ich dir ! 
Wann bist du wieder im Lande ?
Ich habe dann sicherlich die ein oder andere Frage , bevor es bei mir los geht ( 12.04. )


----------



## Multe (21. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Matthias, DANKE, heute um Mitternacht geht es endlich los. 
Wird auch Zeit, denn das neue Tackle liegt z.T. schon wochenlang im Keller. 
Am Sonntag startet dann gleich das PEEN - Event. Mal sehen, was da so alles gefangen wird.
Spannend wird natürlich eine Woche später das D.A.M. Meerforellenevent. Da es ja noch genug ausgebüxte Regenbogenforellen gibt wird bestimmt auch etwas gefangen.
Werde natürlich direkt vor Ort berichten.
Freu mich schon riesig auf die Treffen mit den ganzen Boardies.
Gruß


----------



## vdausf (21. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Walter,

 dann mal ne gute Fahrt auf die Insel und natürlich viel Petri und immer ne Hand breit.....

 bin gespannt was dieses Jahr so geht!

 Viel Spaß!!

 Gruß
 Volker


----------



## Fozzy Bär (22. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ MS aus G

War von mir ja auch nicht so gemeint, mit dem Bierchen.
Aber viel fahren nach Langeland zum angeln und wollen die Würmer billig in Deutschland kaufen. 

Ich bin der Meinung, wer sich die schönen Tage auf Langeland leistet. 
Kann auch seine Köder Vorort kaufen und sollte nicht auf jeden Cent achten. 

Und der Vorteil ist doch, zum beispiel Jürgen, man kann die Leute kennen lernen. 

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit, auf Langeland. 
Ich bin, in der zweiten April Woche wieder bei Dennis auf der long Island.


----------



## buttweisser (22. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fozzy Bär schrieb:


> @ MS aus G
> 
> War von mir ja auch nicht so gemeint, mit dem Bierchen.
> Aber viel fahren nach Langeland zum angeln und wollen die Würmer billig in Deutschland kaufen.
> ...



Moin Fozzy Bär,

scheint so, als ob wir zur gleichen Zeit auf LL sind. Wir sind ab dem 12.04. in Bukkemose und haben am 13.04 14.00 Uhr mit Dennis die erste Fahrt. Wir sind 10 Angler und haben Vollcharter gebucht. Zur Not sind also noch 2 Plätze frei.  Wer die 2 Plätze haben will, meldet sich einfach bei mir.

P.S. Die 2 Plätze sind noch unter Vorbehalt, muß erst noch mit meinen Kumpels reden. Spätestens am Dienstag gebe ich dann Bescheid.|wavey:


----------



## tom_saywer (22. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

bin schon auf den penn Bericht von multe gespannt. scheint ja sonst keiner seine Fangerfolge hier nieder zuschreiben |wavey:

grüße an alle die auf der Insel LL ihr Unwesen treiben, ich muss leider noch zwei Wochen warten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fozzy Bär schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wer sich die schönen Tage auf Langeland leistet.
> Kann auch seine Köder Vorort kaufen und sollte nicht auf jeden Cent achten.



Da gebe ich Dir recht! Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die sich das Auto vollpacken, sondern kaufe Lebensmittel etc. vor Ort. Und so kaufe ich auch meine Wattis - wenn es denn dort welche gibt - vor Ort. Bei ein paar Hundert Euro pro Woche finde ich dann die paar Euros nicht entscheidend .

Insbesondere dänische Brötchen, Eier und Fleisch ist einen Aufenthalt in Dänemark wert #6!

Allerdings verstehe ich auch jeden, der aus finanziellen Gründen seine Sachen aus D mitbringt- oder weil man keine Lust hat vor Ort einzukaufen. Kostet ja auch (Angel-) Zeit...


----------



## Multe (23. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vom 12.00 - 15.30 Uhr haben wir heute eine Rundreise gemacht. Vom Hafen aus erst südlich bis Næbbe in einer Tiefe um die 23 m dann Richtung Osten durch die erste Rinne und da haben wir uns bis zur Fähre nördlich treiben lassen. Dorsche in sehr guten Größen, bis 85cm, gab es aber nur bis etwa 20m. Als wir tiefer kamen, wurden die Fische kleiner.
Für alle war es ein sehr guter Angeltag. Dorsch ist sehr viel da - wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Auf Gummis liefs nichts - nur Pilker mit einem Beifänger. Gefischt haben wir mit 75 - 100gr. 
Farbe war fast egal - nur auf PINK  einen Tick besser.
Jetzt geht es Mefos ärgern.
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (23. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Vom 12.00 - 15.30 Uhr haben wir heute eine Rundreise gemacht. Vom Hafen aus erst südlich bis Næbbe in einer Tiefe um die 23 m dann Richtung Osten durch die erste Rinne und da haben wir uns bis zur Fähre nördlich treiben lassen. Dorsche in sehr guten Größen, bis 85cm, gab es aber nur bis etwa 20m. Als wir tiefer kamen, wurden die Fische kleiner.
> Für alle war es ein sehr guter Angeltag. Dorsch ist sehr viel da - wie schon lange nicht mehr.
> Auf Gummis liefs nichts - nur Pilker mit einem Beifänger. Gefischt haben wir mit 75 - 100gr.
> Farbe war fast egal - nur auf PINK  einen Tick besser.
> ...



Danke für die Fangmeldung. Das sieht ja richtig gut aus.#6


----------



## Carptigers (23. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das hört sich schon einmal vielversprechend an. 
Euch weiterhin viel Glück!!!


----------



## MS aus G (23. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Multe,
 Glückwunsch und ein dickes Petri. Lass den anderen aber noch welche übrig!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (23. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dafür gab es aber gerade keine Mefo. Als wir am Wasser waren hat kurzzeitig starker Regen eingesetzt. Egal !!
Gruß Multe


----------



## tom_saywer (24. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fisch da !!! gute Nachrichten. dickes petri    |wavey:
 soll ja ne wettertechnisch gut Woche werden


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe, ich hoffe es gibt bald ein paar Fotos zu sehen, damit die Vorfreude bei uns noch etwas ansteigt. Es sind ja leider für uns noch 9 1/2 bis es wieder losgeht. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (24. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Heute war NIX mit Pink. Heute wollten sie andere Farben. Aber wieder lief nichts auf Jigkopf und Gummi.
Die Dorsche waren bei 17 - 20m.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804


----------



## Fozzy Bär (24. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin buttweiser,
Wir sind 7.Person und fahren Vormittags mit Dennis, vielleicht sehen wir uns. 
Sprich mich an, ich bin der Lockenkopf.


----------



## Multe (24. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Solche gab es heute sehr oft. #6


----------



## vdausf (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schön und dickes Petri!
...und bei uns dauert's noch ca. 5 Wochen!!

MIST


----------



## Z@nder (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir.
Wir sind ab dem 21 Juni auf LL.
Die Fangerfolge sehen sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Ostseeteufel (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei den Nachrichten wird die Nervosität ständig größer!
  Danke für die Berichte!
  Weiterhin schönes Wetter und ein dickes Petri.

  Noch 67 Tage :c:c


----------



## Suppi (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So soll es sein, gutes Wetter und genug Fisch im Belt!!
 Meine Angelausrüstung steht fertig gepackt im Keller!#6
 Ab dem 26.04.2014 wollen wir unser Glück versuchen.

 Gruß an alle die auf der Insel sind!!!!!!!#h


----------



## soenke (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo liebe LL Fahrer,

wir fahren vom 5.4.-12.4 nach Spodsbjerg. Ich habe hier im Forum schon sehr viel mitgelesen und hab da mal eine Frage. Wir haben ein Boot bei Ibi gemietet mit Echolot und GPS. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist kein Kartenplotter an Bord. wir haben ein Hand GPS mit Navionics Karte die allerdings sehr klein ist. Also bekommt man vor Ort eine Seekarte mit GPS Koordinaten?
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Ostseeteufel (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo soenke,
  eine Karte (Kopie) bekommst du mit den Rettungsmitteln von IBI.
  Koordinaten sind da nicht drauf.
  Es ist bestimmt sehr hilfreich eine Seekarte von dem Gebiet zu haben.
  Schau mal unter dem link! Das ist eine sehr hilfreiche Seite.  (Google Übersetzer hilft dir)
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/waterkaart-belt
  Koordinaten von Tonnen und Schiffswracks findest du auch hier!


----------



## soenke (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super Danke.

würde mich freuen wenn man vor Ort neue Leute kennen lernt und eventuell auch mal gemeinsam eine Tour unternimmt.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe, tolle Aufnahme!! Wie sieht es denn mit dem Dorschbestand gegenüber letztem Jahr aus? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Oli74 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin,
auch bei uns sind es noch 67 Tage!  Vielen Dank für die Fangberichte

Gruß OLI


----------



## danalf (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na dann kann es ja los gehen.
Wir sind am Samstag da und das Wetter soll ja super werden.
Grüße aus Dänemark
Werde versuchen ein paar Bilder und was geschriebenes zu senden.


----------



## friedus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind zu dritt mit angemietetem Boot vom 26.04 bis zum 03.05 auf Langeland in der nähe von Bagenkop. Unser Ausgangshafen ist demzufolge Bagenkop. Ist in diesem Zeitraum jemand von euch auf LL nähe Bagendkop? Falls ja, könnten wir uns zum gemeinsamen Pikern oder Grill-Abend verabreden


----------



## vdausf (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Multe,

 hast Du / Ihr heute den Maersk Kutter auf dem Wasser mit bekommen???
 War so gegen 15.00 vor LL.

 Gruß Volker


----------



## dkbozz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



vdausf schrieb:


> @ Multe,
> 
> hast Du / Ihr heute den Maersk Kutter auf dem Wasser mit bekommen???
> War so gegen 15.00 vor LL.
> ...




Hallo,

ja die Kutter von Maersk sind jedes mal wieder beeindruckend. knappe 400m sieht man aber ofters da oben. Wir haben fast jedes mal das Glück das wir unsere fängigen Stellen für die Kollegen räumen müssen.

Wir fahren erst im August wie hoch bis dahin VORFREUDE:q

Gruss Denis


----------



## Multe (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



vdausf schrieb:


> @ Multe,
> 
> hast Du / Ihr heute den Maersk Kutter auf dem Wasser mit bekommen???
> War so gegen 15.00 vor LL.
> ...



He Volker, da waren wir zum Glück schon fertig mit filetieren als der vorbei kam. Dem hätte ich heute nicht auf dem Wasser begegnen mögen.
Von 10.30 Uhr bis 13.00 Uhr hatten wir wir 49 Dorsche am Haken und deshalb sind wir auch zurück - das war genug.
Heute bissen die Kerle nur auf Pilker ( ???? ) Da die Strömung gegen den Wind lief hat es leicht geschaukelt - war aber kein Problem mit 75 - 100gr zu fischen.
Jetzt legen wir erst einmal einen Ruhetag ein.

@soenke, ich lasse dir ein paar Koordinaten bei Nikolaj.
@Thomas, die Dorschbestände sind im Moment so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr. Im ganzen Belt ist Fisch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## axeljass (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen am mitlesen wegen den Fangmeldungen hier,und die letzten machen ja echt Mut 
Für uns gehts kommenden Sa zum 2.mal nach Spodsbjerg,nun sind auch 300g Pilker dabei,weil die Strömung letztes Jahr war echt heftig...ich bin schon mächtig aufgeregt,-für mich ist es leider das letzte mal angeln in Ost oder Nordsee,dann gehts nach Asien.Die Fische da sind zwar grösser ,aber die Angelei hier macht irgendwie mehr Spass,-ich werds vermissen#t.
So zum Schluss nochmal ein echtes Highlight-das wäre schön...Gruss,Axel


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> He Volker, da waren wir zum Glück schon fertig mit filetieren als der vorbei kam. Dem hätte ich heute nicht auf dem Wasser begegnen mögen.
> Von 10.30 Uhr bis 13.00 Uhr hatten wir wir 49 Dorsche am Haken und deshalb sind wir auch zurück - das war genug.
> Heute bissen die Kerle nur auf Pilker ( ???? ) Da die Strömung gegen den Wind lief hat es leicht geschaukelt - war aber kein Problem mit 75 - 100gr zu fischen.
> Jetzt legen wir erst einmal einen Ruhetag ein.
> ...



Hallo Walter
,hört sich gut an,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich hoffe es bleibt bis ende Mai so. Dann dürfen ja die Berufsfischer nur nicht zu viel Dorsch wegfangen !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Thomas, für die Berufsfischer lohnt es sich im Moment nicht, da sie nur 6 DKK für das Kilo Dorsch bekommen.


----------



## vdausf (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da hatte ihr ja Glück mit dem Schiffchen.
Ich brauch das auch nicht noch mal, mir ging vor zwei Jahren der Arsch auf Grundeis!!! ;-)

Dann lasst mal für Anfang Mai noch was drinnen im Belt!

Gruß und Petri an alle da oben!

Volker


----------



## Suppi (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

 die meisten werden den Link schon kennen:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/de/

 Hier muss man auf den Bereich vor Langeland zoomen und kann dann erkennen, welche Pötte gerade dort unterwegs sind!
 Ich werde mal über die Tage beobachten, ob die Großen zu bestimmten Zeiten durch den Belt fahren!
 Man kann sich dort auch den Routenverlauf anzeigen lassen, das ist sehr interessant!

 Gruß
 Suppi


----------



## Suppi (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

 ich habe gerade mal unter dem Link nach den beiden Containerschiffen Evelyn Maersk und Elly Maersk gefiltert und mir den Routenverlauf anzeigen lassen.
 Die Evelyn Maersk war am 25.04. genau um 14Uhr im Belt vor Langeland unterwegs Richtung Osten zum Hafen Gdansk!
 Die Elly Maersk ist zurzeit mit dem Ziel Bremerhaven vor der Nordspitze Dänemarks unterwegs!

 Allen Langelandbegeisterten wünsche ich für die Saison 2014 viel Angelglück und legt euch nicht mit den Pötten an!!#h

 Gruß
 Suppi


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Thomas, für die Berufsfischer lohnt es sich im Moment nicht, da sie nur 6 DKK für das Kilo Dorsch bekommen.



Hallo Walter, dann hoffe ich mal das der Preis nicht so schnell steigt und ende Mai noch genug Dorsch im Belt steht. Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, wenn im Frühjahr viel Dorsch im Belt steht, das das der Trend fürs ganze Jahr sein wird? Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wer gerade Zeit hat, sollte mal auf die Webcam süd schauen, das einsteigen ins Boot wird sehr erleichtert (mega Wasserstand). Muss wohl an den vielen Dorschen liegen, die zur Zeit im Belt schwimmen (noch). Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, dann hoffe ich mal das der Preis nicht so schnell steigt und ende Mai noch genug Dorsch im Belt steht. Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, wenn im Frühjahr viel Dorsch im Belt steht, das das der Trend fürs ganze Jahr sein wird? Gruß Thomas



Davon kann man in der Regel ausgehen. Obwohl es Wochen gibt, wo der Dorsch keine Lust hat an den Haken zu gehen. Aber der Fisch ist da.


----------



## soenke (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Multe.

ist jemand vom 05.04-12.04 vor Ort?


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Davon kann man in der Regel ausgehen. Obwohl es Wochen gibt, wo der Dorsch keine Lust hat an den Haken zu gehen. Aber der Fisch ist da.



Wie wird sich die Fangtiefe bis dahin wohl  entwickeln (Ende Mai- Anfang Juni), das Wasser ist ja bestimmt viel wärmer als letztes Jahr um die Zeit. Die Dorsche standen letztes Jahr ja sehr lange im Tiefen von + 30 Metern. Kannst du aus deinen Erfahrungen etwas dazu sagen?     Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Im letzten März haben wir die Dorsche schon +25m gefangen und da war noch Eis und Schnee. Mai / Juni kannst du damit rechnen, das die großen Dorsche um die 30m Tiefe gefangen werden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, wie sieht es denn mit der Größe der Dorsche aus? Im Herbst war sehr viel Kleindorsch unterwegs, ist das momentan auch so?     Gruß Thomas


----------



## HoHo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Zusammen !

Wir sind in diesem Jahr erst Ende Mai am Start..diesmal ohne Boot,...Nur Urlaub machen und ein paar Hornies und Platte fangen. Ich wünsche allen LL-Freaks ne tolle Zeit und gute Fischwaid!


----------



## matthias_other1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



			
				Multe;
@soenke schrieb:
			
		

> Walter du machst mir Hoffnung :vik:
> Hoffentlich bleibt es so bis zum 12.4. !
> 
> Ich melde mich kurz vorher nochmal bei dir
> ...


----------



## matthias_other1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mal so ne Frage am Rande :

Wie macht ihr das denn mit dem Internet auf LL ????


----------



## Multe (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage am Rande :
> 
> Wie macht ihr das denn mit dem Internet auf LL ????


in fast allen Ferienhäusern ist Internet oder du gehst an den Hot Spot am Hafen.
Natürlich bekommst du auch Koordinaten. Melde dich aber vorher noch einmal.#6
Heute hatten die Jungs die Angeln waren wieder richtig gut gefangen. Gerade habe ich im Filetierraum reingeschaut und die Truppe ( 12 Mann ) aus Wiesbaden hatte 2 große Kisten voller Dorsch  alle +60cm.|uhoh:


----------



## buttweisser (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fozzy Bär schrieb:


> Moin buttweiser,
> Wir sind 7.Person und fahren Vormittags mit Dennis, vielleicht sehen wir uns.
> Sprich mich an, ich bin der Lockenkopf.



Alles klar Lockenkopf, wir sehen uns dann gegen 14.00 Uhr, wenn wir den Kutter entern. Ich hab dann auch die erste Fangmeldung aus der Brandung, da ich die Nacht vorher die Nase im Wind habe.


----------



## Kössi (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ soenke
wir, das sind 7 Leute, sind vom 5.-12. in Spodsberg. Haben 2 Boote bei Nikolaj gebucht, wie jedes Jahr. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal am Hafen und können uns austauschen. Wir sind mit einem dunkelgrünen Mercedes Sprinter da. Kennzeichen EE. Sprich uns ruhig an.  gruss Kössi


----------



## tom_saywer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



soenke schrieb:


> Danke Multe.
> 
> ist jemand vom 05.04-12.04 vor Ort?



 ja ich bin in dieser Zeit auf l
 Langeland. Bagenkop|wavey:


----------



## friedus (27. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> in fast allen Ferienhäusern ist Internet oder du gehst an den Hot Spot am Hafen.
> Natürlich bekommst du auch Koordinaten. Melde dich aber vorher noch einmal.#6
> Heute hatten die Jungs die Angeln waren wieder richtig gut gefangen. Gerade habe ich im Filetierraum reingeschaut und die Truppe ( 12 Mann ) aus Wiesbaden hatte 2 große Kisten voller Dorsch  alle +60cm.|uhoh:



Hey, lasst mir was übrig  Nicht das ihr mir im Aprill alles rausangelt


----------



## Multe (27. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej friedus, keine Angst. Wir legen heute und morgen noch eine Ruhepause ein.


----------



## soenke (27. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Kössi,

wo wohnt ihr in Spodsbjerg?
Wir sind zu dritt unterwegs. werden uns sicher treffen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (27. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter; freut mich, dass es im Moment so positiv aussieht...
Wünsche Euch noch wenig Wind und viel Spaß da oben.
Gruß
Tom
(komme erst Ende Juni und nochmals Ende August):k


----------



## Kössi (27. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Soenke,
gleich am ersten Angelgeschäft rechts rein in dieser Feriensiedlung. Wir sehen uns sicher am Hafen. Der grüne Mercedes sollte nicht zu übersehen sein und unsere vollen Fischkisten auch nicht.   :q  Gruß Kössi


----------



## Multe (27. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Tom, die Dorsche haben bei mir im Moment "Schonzeit" denn die Mefos hängen am Haken.
Heute wurde wieder supergut gefangen. Viele Dorsche waren um die 90cm.
Wir sehen uns ja dann im August wieder.
Gruß Walter


----------



## sun-up (28. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Erst einmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger 

 Könnte mir jemand sagen, was Meerforellentechnisch gerade so geht? Würdet ihr um diese Zeit eher an der Westküste fischen? Fahren in rund 13 std. los :q
 Kann´s kaum erwarten nach Monaten des warten´s mal wieder in der Ostsee zu stehen, und den einen oder anderen Blinker rauszufeuern^^
 Bisher habe ich meist an der Südspitze bei Bagenkop geblinkert, dort ist es ja recht tief, vielleicht wären deshalb 
 die flacheren Bereiche zu bevorzugen? Paeregardsbugten z.B.?

 Also, vielen Dank schonmal#h


----------



## Multe (28. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej sun - up, hast ne PN.
Mefos laufen so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr. Man muss halt nur genau die Plätze wissen. Die Tage war Ost / NO und da stand die Welle auf der Ostseite doch manchmal etwas hoch.
Im Flachwasser gab es kaum Fisch und wenn, dann nur kleinere um die 40cm.
Komm zum Treffen und da erfährst du die Einzelheiten.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (29. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter eine sehr schöne Mefo die du da gefangen hast.#6


----------



## Multe (29. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej carlsberg, das war nicht nur die EINE. Das war die erste an der Rute. Da waren noch 3 schöne große Mefos mehr in nur 2 Tagen. 
Solltest du auch einmal probieren.


----------



## XxBenexX (29. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich glaub ich muss das im Sommer auch nochmal versuchen kann doch nicht sein das ich keine Meerforelle bekomm ... |kopfkrat


----------



## carlsberg (29. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Glaub mir würde  ich sehr gerne. Habe keine Wathose ,Blinker, usw. Und da ich mich in der Materie  garnicht auskenne wüsste  ich schon garnicht wo ich hin sollte auf LL zum Mefo angeln.
Und die  1 Woche im Sommer  die ich dort bin wäre auch noch die Falsche zeit  zum Mefo angeln.
Da bleibt mir dorsche und Co. 
nur über .
Mfg


----------



## Fozzy Bär (29. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Alles klar Lockenkopf, wir sehen uns dann gegen 14.00 Uhr, wenn wir den Kutter entern. Ich hab dann auch die erste Fangmeldung aus der Brandung, da ich die Nacht vorher die Nase im Wind habe.



@buttweisser
Wir können uns leider nicht bei Dennis (long Island) treffen. 
Ich bin schon eine Woche vor dir auf Langeland, vom 06.04. bis 12.04.
Schade. :-(


----------



## PaulKlaffehn (30. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich bin vom 5.4-16.4

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PaulKlaffehn (30. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hab auch mal ne frage mit was kann man am besten mefos fangen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Ihr erfahrenen LL-Fahrer,

welche Pilker (Farben und Gewicht) muss ich denn für LL im Mai planen?


----------



## PaulKlaffehn (30. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sardinen farben soeinen benutze ich auch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fozzy Bär schrieb:


> @buttweisser
> Wir können uns leider nicht bei Dennis (long Island) treffen.
> Ich bin schon eine Woche vor dir auf Langeland, vom 06.04. bis 12.04.
> Schade. :-(



@Fozzy Bär,

Schade, vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal. Ich wünsch Dir viele Fische und erholsame Tage auf LL. Grüße Dennis und Jürgen von mir und lass Dir das Bierchen mit Jürgen schmecken. Er soll mal ein Odense für mich kalt stellen, ich komme ja ne Woche nach Dir in LL an.

Viele Grüße und ne gute Reise
Uwe |wavey:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr erfahrenen LL-Fahrer,
> 
> welche Pilker (Farben und Gewicht) muss ich denn für LL im Mai planen?



Kieler Blitz Farbe 01 (Orange-Gold - Silber) ging die letzten Jahre im Mai immer, Rot-Schwarz ist auch eine gute Option. Gewicht kann man nicht so genau sagen, kommt auf Tiefe und Strömung an. An manchen Tagen reichen 50 Gramm, an anderen kommst du mit 200 Gramm nicht runter. Wenn das der Fall ist, stellen wir dann auf Bleikugeln mit größeren Gewicht um. An einer Seitenarmmontage montieren wir dann Twister oder Kopyto Gummifische. Diese Methode ist auch sehr gut. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das sieht aber nicht gut aus auf der webcam|bigeyes.
hoffe es wird schnell besser.


----------



## Suppi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Aktuell gibt es einige " UNERSCHÜTTERLICHE ", die ihre Boote klar machen!#d
 Wusste gar nicht, dass die Boote von IBI mit Radar ausgestattet sind!

 Noch 25Tage und den Rest von heute!!!#h

 Gruß an ALLE Langelandfreunde

 Suppi


----------



## Multe (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Keine Angst die sitzen alle in den Booten und warten. Die Fänge gestern waren SUPER. Die ersten +1m Dorsche hingen am Haken. Wir werden es am Nachmittag, wenn der Nebel weg ist auch noch einmal probieren.


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Keine Angst die sitzen alle in den Booten und warten. Die Fänge gestern waren SUPER. Die ersten +1m Dorsche hingen am Haken. Wir werden es am Nachmittag, wenn der Nebel weg ist auch noch einmal probieren.



Moin Multe,

hast Du schon ne Info über Fänge aus der Brandung?


----------



## axeljass (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gestern wars bei uns auch klasse,wir waren von 10.00-15.00 draussen,dann war die Fischkiste voll,alles Fische 50-64 cm,gebissen haben sie auf Gummi und Pilker,-war echt spitze der Tag!
Gruß,Axel


----------



## Suppi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Keine Angst die sitzen alle in den Booten und warten. Die Fänge gestern waren SUPER. Die ersten +1m Dorsche hingen am Haken. Wir werden es am Nachmittag, wenn der Nebel weg ist auch noch einmal probieren.


 
 Na, zum Mittag hin wird sich der Nebel schon lichten!!
 Ist doch toll, dass wieder reichlich Dorsch in schönen Größen im Belt ist!#6
 Wir kommen am 26.04. aus der Wetterau angereist und schlagen zum ersten Mal in Spodsbjerg auf. Die letzten Jahre waren wir immer in Bagenkop. Die weite Anfahrt zu den Angelrevieren, wenn der Fisch tief steht, war doch ziemlich nervig und hat Sprit gekostet! 
 Für einige Tips zum neuen Angelrevier wäre ich dir dankbar
 Natürlich will ich keine genauen Koordinaten haben, diese Bettelei geht mir selber auf den Keks, aber für einige Tips zur aktuelle Tiefe und den Bereichen wäre ich dir dankbar! Wie gesagt, wir betreten dort völliges Neuland!|bigeyes

 Gruß
 Suppi


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Suppi,

2 Freunde und ich sind auch ab dem 26.04 in LL. Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen  Wir werden in der Nähe von Spodsbjergwohnen aber von Bagenkop rausfahrebn. Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne Runde zusammen Grillen


----------



## Suppi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



friedus schrieb:


> Hey Suppi,
> 
> 2 Freunde und ich sind auch ab dem 26.04 in LL. Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen  Wir werden in der Nähe von Spodsbjergwohnen aber von Bagenkop rausfahrebn. Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne Runde zusammen Grillen



Hallo Friedus,

 kein Problem, wir wohnen Solbakken 7! ( 12 Männer WG )
 Ihr könnt ja mal Abends vorbei schauen!
 Bei uns sind immer zwei Leute für einen Tag zum Verpflegungsdienst verdonnert, die müssen an dem Tag Frühstück und Abendessen zubereiten!|evil:
 Bagenkop hat einen wunderschönen Hafen und wenn die Fische bis 20m stehen, muss man auch nicht um die Südspitze herum fahren!
 Habt ihr ein Boot bei Morten gemietet?

 Gruß
 Suppi


----------



## Suppi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na, jetzt lichtet sich der Nebel und die Boote starten wieder!#6

 Viel Erfolg und immer schön den Pötten ausweichen!#h

 Gruß
 Suppi


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Suppi schrieb:


> Hallo Friedus,
> 
> kein Problem, wir wohnen Solbakken 7! ( 12 Männer WG )
> Ihr könnt ja mal Abends vorbei schauen!
> ...



12 Leute? Na das wird sicher ein Heidenspaß  Wir haben auf Angelreisen.de gebucht und ein Komplettpaket gakauft. Ich habe keine Ahnung wer uns letztlich die Boote zur Verfügung stellt. Wir wissen aber zumindest schon wie es aussieht. Wir sind auch alle schon ganz heiß und können es einfach nicht mehr erwarten. Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit... Aber das hat ja noch ein wenig Zeit um sich auf Sommer zu eichen


----------



## Suppi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tja, wir sind schon ne starke Truppe:m

 Die Boote im Hafen von Bagenkop haben im letzten Jahr alle  einen guten Eindruck gemacht! Erfahrung haben wir aber nur mit den Booten von Morten sammeln können und die waren Top in Schuss!
 Wenn die Fische sich im Flachen aufhalten, solltet ihr es unbedingt mal vor dem Leuchtturm Keldsnor probieren!
 Dort bei einer Wassertiefe von 8-10m am Ufer entlang treiben lassen und kleine Köder 15-20gr Richtung Ufer werfen! Geht aber nur wenn der Wind euch nicht Richtung Ufer drückt!!!
 Aber Vorsicht, ja nicht zu dicht ans Ufer fahren!!|bigeyes

 Gruß
 Suppi


----------



## friedus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wow,

vielen Dank für den Tipp Suppi #h


----------



## Kössi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Axel,
welche Farben liefen denn auf Gummi am besten und habt ihr auf Twister oder Shads gefischt? Gruß Kössi


----------



## axeljass (1. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Kössi, ich hatte blaue Pilker um 150-200g ,meine Kollegen Pilker mit Beifänger in rot-die Fische waren nicht sehr wählerisch.Teilweise war der Treibanker raus wegen der Drift.
Gruß,Axel


----------



## Kössi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Axel! 
Also habt ihr gar nicht mit Gummifisch geangelt. Ok, bei  starker Drift auch schlechter möglich. Driftanker haben wir auch immer  dabei, so kann man doch oft leichter fischen. Viel Spass noch oben und gute Fänge. Wir fahren am 5.4. hoch, vielleicht kannst du vorher noch ein paar Infos posten. Grüße Kössi


----------



## axeljass (2. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ich bin ja nun auch erst zum 2.mal hier,soviel Tipps kann ich also nicht geben. Vielleicht noch zum Treibanker,hier haben wir nen schweren Schäkel (ca 5kg) einen Meter vor dem Anker ins Seil geknotet,damit er in die ruhigere Strömung weiter unten kommt,den haben wir dann ca 15m runtergelassen,ich finde,das bringt ne ganze Menge.Angelschnur ist jetzt ne 22er geflochten,damit biegen sich bei Hakern meistens die Drillinge auf,so ist der Pilker dann oft noch gerettet.Im Moment ist leider zu windig hier,morgen solls ja ruhiger werden...letzte Chance


----------



## Multe (2. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

auch wenn man im Moment mit dem Boot nicht raus kann, es gibt immer noch genug Mefos die an den Haken gehen.


----------



## Multe (2. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die goldene Zeit auf Meerforellen. Heute war wieder das ideale Wetter.
Morgen wird der Wind etwas weniger und die Strömung passt auch für die letzte Dorschtour.
Die ganze Woche war leider kein Wetter für die Kleinbootangler.


----------



## carlsberg (2. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Urlaub schon wieder zu ende  Walter?
3 Wochen rum


----------



## Fozzy Bär (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie sieht es denn, auf Plattfische in der Brandung aus? 
Kann bitte jemand, dazu was schreiben!


----------



## Suppi (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe,

 ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg der Dorschtour!:m

 Wir stellen zurzeit an unseren Gewässern den großen Forellen nach. Die Tremarella-Technik zeigt sich im Vergleich mit den herkömmlichen Angelmethoden hierbei am erfolgreichsten!
 Ich bin bei solchen Sachen immer etwas skeptisch, aber wenn ein Angler mit dieser Angelmethode direkt neben 5 " alten Hasen " einen Klopfer nach dem andern fängt, muss halt was dran sein!|rolleyes
 Für die Jagd auf Meerforellen dürfte diese Technik aber nicht geeignet sein!?


----------



## Multe (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Tremarella-Technik kannst du auf Mefos nicht an wenden. Die wollen es nicht gar so wild. 
Diese Technik habe ich bei Veranstaltungen in Holland gelernt. Da fingen doch tatsächlich einige Angler in 10min. bis zu 13 Forellen. Das ist aber nichts für mich.
@carlsberg, waren leider nur 2 Wochen. Das reicht aber auch, denn die waren sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## carlsberg (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dann sehen wir uns im August Walter.#6.
Dann werden Dorsche aus der Ostsee gezaubert#a#a


----------



## carlsberg (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Supi das es so erfolgreich war. Wetter hat ja leider nicht so mit gespielt in dieser woche zum Dorsch angeln.


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe, 
auch wenn das Wetter nicht so ideal für die Dorschangler war, kannst  du uns trotzdem einen Tipp geben in welchen Tiefen wir die Dorsche suchen sollten? Sind sie schon eher tiefer oder noch im Flachen? Wie sah es denn mit den Mefos um Downs Klint aus?
Morgen wird das Auto gepackt und Samstag früh gehts los! Endlich hat die Warterei ein Ende!! :q  
Grüße an alle die mit uns nächste Wo fischen und an die, die noch in Vorfreude die Messer wetzen!!  Kössi


----------



## Multe (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Kössi, heute waren wir kurz noch einmal auf Dorsch. Es gab überall Fisch in einer Tiefe zwischen 21 - 25m. Heute lief nur auf Pilker etwas.
Wir hatten 43 Stück, alle +60cm. 
Ich hinterlege dir bei nikolaj ein paar GPS Daten.
Dovs Klint kam nur die vorletzte Woche eine mit 5kg und in der Dämmerung kleine Köhler und Dorsch. 
Die Mefos beissen aber nur um die Mittagszeit.
Viel Erfolg nächste Woche 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Hansen fight (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na das hört sich ja alles Gut an.
Sind erst Anfang Mai auf der Insel. Lasst uns noch was drin.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## soenke (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So. Sachen sind gepackt und alles ist eingekauft.
Samstag vormittag starten wir auf die Insel.
Wir müssen ja nur knapp über 2 Stunden fahren :q


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Multe für die Infos und die GPS Daten! Dann hattet ihr ja einen erfolgreichen Urlaub. Es hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an. Ich werde dann auch berichten.
Soenke, das ist ja nur ein Katzensprung. Wir haben etwa 7 Stunden vor uns, aber eben auch 5 Stunden Vorfreude mehr!  #6 Gruß Kössi


----------



## dirk.steffen (5. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Noch eine Woche, dann werden wir auch mal wieder auf der Insel sein. Sachen packen hat schon angefangen. #h
Bin mal gespannt auf die Fangmedlungen der Woche.


----------



## Felki1 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,
wir waren letzte Woche mit dem Kutter vor Spodsbjerg unterwegs. Am Freitag war es dann etwas zu windig, so dass die Kutter nicht mehr rausgefahren sind. Aber ich hatte ohnehin keinen Platz mehr in den Boxen. Wir haben ganz gut gefangen. Es waren viele Dorsche um 2-3 kg. Die großen Exemplare hatten keine Lust. Der Nachbarkutter hatte eine Dublette von 2x7 kg. Der hat bestimmt ordentlich gepumpt. Ein schöner Steinbutt ließ sich überlisten und ein paar Angler im Kleinboot hatten einen Leng. Geangelt haben wir mit Pilker 100 - 200 g. Am Donnerstag ging plötzlich auch was auf Gummifische. Das waren dann einzelne Dorsche von 4-5 kg. Farblich war keine Tendenz erkennbar. Wir waren in Tiefen zwischen 20 und 30 m unterwegs. Nördlich von Spodsbjerg zwischen den Fahrtrouten der großen Pötte waren wir erfolreich.
Gruß Felki


----------



## danalf (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tag alle zusammen
 Die letzte Woche ging wie immer viel zu schnell vorbei.
 2 Tage Nebel und dann kam noch ein wenig Wind auf.Am Sonntag waren wir links an der grünen Tonne.Leider ging in dieser Woch die Trifft wieder los,aber mit Pilkern bis 250 Gramm kam jeder zu seinen Fisch.Wir fingen bis 5 kg.
 Am Montag erst mal lange Gesichter,Nebel mit Sichtweite unter 100 Meter.Dank Kartenplotter kein allzu großes Problem und sicherheitshalber noch ein Handnavi.
 Mittags lichtete sich der Nebel.Wir angelten rechts an der gelben Tonne in tiefen von 10-25 Metern.Auch im flachen fingen wir bis 3 kg.
 Die nächsten Tage wurde der Wind von Tag zu Tag immer eine Stärke mehr.Es wurde trotzdem gut gefangen.Am Donnerstag dann fast Null Trifft so das wir mit 40 Gramm Pilkern fingen.
 Auch waren wieder einige Lebensmüde unterwegs,mit den kleinsten Booten und Schlauchboot.
 Walter,danke noch mal für deine Tipps und GPS Daten.Leider haben wir vergessen ein Bier zusammen zu trinken,holen wir nach.Vieleicht komme ich mal fix rüber.
 Donnerstag fing ich Dorsche im Mittelwasser und dachte mir das Heringe da sind.Ich fing noch schnell 15 Heringe mit Paternoster.
 Einige Angler sollten sich auf den Anzug schreiben-Bitte nicht ansprechen-
 Beste Grüße aus Dänemark.
 Lutz


----------



## sandre (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Felki und danalf für die Kurzberichte. Dann ist es doch gut gelaufen, freut mich für euch. Wir starten am 19.04 durch, kann's kaum noch erwarten.

Bis dahin.

Gruß Ron #h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo danalf, das Schauspiel mit den 3 kleinen Schlauchbooten habe ich mir auf der Webcam vom Hafen angeschaut. An Sicherheit haben diese Kollegen wohl noch nie einen Gedanken verschwendet!!!! Viel Erfolg alle Denen die jetzt vor Ort sind, bei uns sind es noch 50 Tage (leider). Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Lutz, die Jungs mit dem Schlauchboot waren wohl mehr als lebensmüde. Das Ding war nämlich nicht dicht, denn die haben immer Luft nachpumpen müssen. 
Wünsche dir noch gute Fänge und gutes Angelwetter.
Das Bier trinken wir beim nächsten Mal.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Thomas,

falls du die 3 Schlauchboote am Freitag morgen meinst,
das waren Taucher, die aber wieder sehr schnell im Hafen
waren:q
@ Multe

eigentlich wollten wir am Sonntag zum Mefotreffen kommen, aber
die Bedingungen zum Dorschangeln waren einfach zu gut, was sich 
auch gelohnt hat. Habt ihr ein paar Mefos fangen können beim Treffen?


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch wir waren zu zweit letzte Woche auf unserer Lieblingsinsel.
Die Woche war sehr gut. Fisch steht eigentlich überall und
beißt auch eigentlich auf alles, zumindesten die Größen bis 
45/ 50 cm. Die größeren zu finden wurde dann schon einbißchen
schwieriger, aber wir haben gut gefangen und waren zufrieden.
Bereits am 1. Tag haben wir ziemlich schnell unser Schonmaß
auf 55 cm erhöht, weil die Größen bis 50 so zahlreich vorhanden waren.
Soviel Dorsche wie dieses Jahr haben wir schon einige Jahre
 nicht mehr gefangen. Gefangen haben wir Dorsche bis 
ca 75 cm. Gefischt haben wir mit Pilker und Gummifisch bis
 maximal 125 gr, ab und zu auch mal mit Beifängern. Der Baelt
 ist ja zum Glück groß genug, sodass es immer Ecken gibt, wo
die Strömung nicht ganz so heftig ist..


----------



## jörg12345 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Stefan
wir sind wieder ende mai auf der insel und wie immer sind wir bukkemose haben die letzten 2 jahre sehr gut gefangen,
auch sehr große dorsche wie schon lange nicht mehr .
hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an was ihr da jetzt so erlebt,
würde mich freuen über über ein kleinen bericht wo und auf was so gefangen werd .#6
lg jörg 


Stefan W. schrieb:


> Auch wir waren zu zweit letzte Woche auf unserer Lieblingsinsel.
> Die Woche war sehr gut. Fisch steht eigentlich überall und
> beißt auch eigentlich auf alles, zumindesten die Größen bis
> 45/ 50 cm. Die größeren zu finden wurde dann schon einbißchen
> ...


----------



## Nick*Rivers (8. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

fragt mich doch heute mein Chef, was ich nächste Woche im Urlaub so machen werde. Familie, Garten, etc. Hm, kurz überlegt. Stimmt ich habe ja Urlaub und ...so was...ich bin eine Woche auf Langeland. Das habe ich ja fast vergessen. Wie die Zeit vergeht|bla:
Spass! Selbstverständlich schleiche ich mich seit geraumer Zeit in den Keller, um mein Tackle vorzubereiten. Was gibt es schöneres (Abgesehen vom Angeln) als sein Gerödel auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.
Ist nächste Woche noch jemand in Spodsbjerg? Gibt es geheime aktuelle Tipps für Boots und Mefoangler die ich noch nicht kenne? Fahre jetzt das x mal nach Langeland und kann es kaum noch erwarten.  
4 Tage noch!!!!


----------



## Stefan W. (8. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Jörg 12345,

wir haben, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, überall gefangen.
In Tiefen von 15-35m, sowohl nördlich als auch südlich von
Spodsbjerg. Gebissen haben sie auf Pilker, Gummifisch und
auf Beifänger. Farbe egal


----------



## jörg12345 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke dir.
Wünsche euch noch paar schöne tage 
#6 





Stefan W. schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg 12345,
> 
> wir haben, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, überall gefangen.
> In Tiefen von 15-35m, sowohl nördlich als auch südlich von
> ...


----------



## Stefan W. (8. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir waren letzte Woche da und sind leider schon wieder zu
Hause:c:c


----------



## MS aus G (9. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Allen die hoffentlich wieder gut angekommen sind ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Fängen der letzten Woche(n). Der Auftakt (ist) war ja schon einmal vielversprechend. Ich hoffe diese Woche ist es nicht all zu stürmisch, das man doch noch einigermasen Sicher rausfahren kann!?!
 OH OH, bis November muss ich mir die Fangmeldungen und Berichte noch durchlesen. Das ist ja noch soooooo lang.
 Gruß und viel Petri noch 
 Mario


----------



## vdausf (9. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche da und sind leider schon wieder zu
> Hause:c:c


 
tja, so schnell geht die Woche leider rum!
Bei uns gehts in gut drei Wochen hoch!


|wavey:


----------



## Suppi (9. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch bei uns steigt das LL-Fieber merklich an!
Am 26.04. geht´s los, dann sind wir mit 12 Mann und zwei 699er von IBI unterwegs. Ich werde meinen Laptop mit nehmen und wenn es mit dem WLAN funktioniert auch jeden Tag nen Bericht schreiben!
Allen die oben sind wünsche ich einen erfolgreichen Aufenthalt mit günstigem Wind/Strömung und schöne Fische!#6

Gruß
Suppi


----------



## BluesBrother (9. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Nick*Rivers,
wir werden auch ab dem 13.04 in Spotsberg sein. Hatten es eigentlich nicht vor. Wollten eigentlich einen Angeltripp nach Südfrankreich machen.
Haben dann vor 2 Wochen mal so spontan mit IBI telefoniert, und wie es der Zufall so will, 4 Personenhaus und ein Boot für 4 Personen grad fei geworden. Die Gruppe soll wohl abgesprungen sein. Also dann natürlich ganz spontan gebucht. Jetzt ist natürlich die Freude groß. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja zu nem Plausch am Hafen, fahren einen schwarzen Hujndai H1.
Auch für uns noch 4 Tage!


----------



## BluesBrother (9. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



BluesBrother schrieb:


> Hallo Nick*Rivers,
> wir werden auch ab dem 13.04 in Spotsberg sein. Hatten es eigentlich nicht vor. Wollten eigentlich einen Angeltripp nach Südfrankreich machen.
> Haben dann vor 2 Wochen mal so spontan mit IBI telefoniert, und wie es der Zufall so will, 4 Personenhaus und ein Boot für 4 Personen grad fei geworden. Die Gruppe soll wohl abgesprungen sein. Also dann natürlich ganz spontan gebucht. Jetzt ist natürlich die Freude groß. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja zu nem Plausch am Hafen, fahren einen schwarzen Hujndai H1.
> Auch für uns noch 4 Tage!



Auch wir wären für Tipp`s sehr dankbar.

Gruß vom Blues


----------



## sandre (10. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,
wie sieht es dieses Jahr eigentlich mit Stellnetzen um Spodsbjerg aus?

Gruß


----------



## Stefan W. (10. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Zurzeit stehen keine Netze, weil die Fischer dieses im April
nicht dürfen.


----------



## sandre (10. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Stefan für die Info.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Multe (10. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

die Fischer stellen keine Netze weil es sich zur Zeit nicht lohnt, denn es gibt kaum etwas für Dorsch.


----------



## buttweisser (10. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> die Fischer stellen keine Netze weil es sich zur Zeit nicht lohnt, denn es gibt kaum etwas für Dorsch.


Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Angler so viele Dorsche fangen.|kopfkrat

Morgen fahr ich sofort nach LL und werde alles überprüfen. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich keinen Menschen treffe der mir sagt: "Vor 2 Wochen hättest du da sein müssen, da haben wir gefangen wie ..."|supergri


----------



## Multe (10. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hast du schon für nächste Woche die Windvorhersage gesehen ??? Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht.
Vor 2 Wochen konnte man auch nicht jeden Tag raus.
Nimm auf alle Fälle eine Spinnrute für Mefos mit.
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Multe,

ja ich hab die Windvorhersagen gesehen. Zum Glück habe ich kein Boot gemietet. Ich fahr in der Woche 3 x mit der Long Island raus, die wird dann sicherlich um die Südspitze herum ins ruhigere Wasser fahren. 

Für den Rest der Woche habe ich mir schon Spinnrute, Fliegenrute und das Brandungsgeschirr eingepackt. Irgendwas wird schon gehen. Für die Brandung (westl. Winde) kanns kaum besser sein, dafür siehts fürs Kleinboot leider nicht gerade rosig aus. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## tom_saywer (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Langeland ohne wind ist nicht Langeland. wir waren vom letzten Samstag bis gestern auf der Insel. ein kurzes Fazit.. am Samstag Mittag raus zur roten Tonne. Fisch ohne Ende darunter auch der größte Dorsch des Trips, 76 cm hängt bei Torben im laden das Bild. und was soll ich sagen .... ich hab ihn gefangen ))). Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag eher verhaltene Fänge, wobei wir Dienstag Mittag vom Sturm überrascht worden sind im Belt, der Heimweg war die Hölle.....harrrr. Mittwoch Ruhetag, Zeit zum Spinnangeln, leider ohne Happy End keine der Mefos in Sicht am Bukkemoser Strand, am Abend dann auf platte wobei dies 20 stück in 2 stunden brachte.
 Gestern dann noch bis 14 Uhr bei Ententeich Wetter geangelt. An der roten Tonne ein paar vereinzelte Dorsche und Wittlinge gefangen. Gegen Mittag dann kein wind, keine welle,  nix, also schleppen angesagt und das am Leuchtturm. die jungen wilden beißen dort wie verrückt selbst beim spinnen. wir konnten dann beim schleppen noch ein paar gute Dorsche landen. und dann war es soweit... Mist  die Woche schon vorbei. alles in allem eine sehr schöne und erfolgreiche Woche mit reichlich fisch


----------



## BluesBrother (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
na ja schauen wir mal was das Wetter so macht nächste Woche. Aber ich denke die Wetterverhältnisse im Belt wechseln so schnell da kann man 3 Tage nicht vorraussagen.
Wie ist den so die Erfahrung bei den Boardies hier? Bis wieviel Bft ist denn ein Fischen möglich? So das man halt noch im Boot noch stehen kann. Ein paar Draufgänger gibt es immer, aber das wäre mir die ganze Sache nicht Wert. Schließlich soll die ganze Sache  ja auch Spass machen. 
Gruß  Blues


----------



## Colli_HB (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin,

bei uns geht es am 19ten los. Die Berichte hier sind ja sehr vielversprechend! Ich freue mich schon mit meinem Zandergeschirr den Dorschen nachzustellen!

@BluesBrother, man kann nicht sagen ab Windstärke 4 geht nix mehr. Das kommt auch auf die Windrichtung an. Aber bei 4 und zunehmender Vorhersage würde ich mir Gedanken machen!


----------



## Stefan W. (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> die Fischer stellen keine Netze weil es sich zur Zeit nicht lohnt, denn es gibt kaum etwas für Dorsch.




Nicolai sagte das sie es zurzeit nicht dürfen


----------



## Felki1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,
@BluesBrother: Im Kleinboot ist Windstärke 4 so ein Bereich, wo du genau hinsehen musst, wie es sich entwickelt. Auf dem Kutter kann man etwas mehr ansetzen. Kommt der Wind aus Westen, kannst du noch lange im Schutz der Insel angeln. Manchmal macht auch eine Windrichtungsänderung die Wellen für eine Zeit platt. Aber wenn es sich schön auf südost oder nordost eingepegelt hat können sich schon mal feine Wellen aufgebaut haben. Dann ist mitunter auch die Drift so stark, dass du die Pilker kaum runter kriegst. Aber wie Colli_HB schon geschrieben hat, ist die Windstärke allein nicht so ausschlaggebend. Man kann aber immer im Hafen fragen. Die Kapitäne der Kutter sagen dir morgens gegen 8:00 oder mittags gegen 15:00, was läuft. Und der Hafenmeister ist auch den Tag über ansprechbar. Einen Anhaltspunkt liefert auch der "Windfinder" im WEB. Da findest du Windrichtung und Wellenhöhen für Spodsbjerg.
Schönes WE
Felki


----------



## buttweisser (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es gibt da so ne Faustregel: "Wenn Du weiße Schaumkronen siehst, dann fahr gar nicht erst raus."


----------



## MS aus G (11. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn die Dorsche noch flach stehen sollten, kann man bei ablandigem Wind auch mal den Anker werfen und aktiv mit kleinen Pilkern, Mefoblinkern oder Gummifisch angeln. Ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## riskman (12. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Bei uns gehts auch in 3 Wochen los und die Spannung steigt

Weiß jemand ob die hornhechte schon da sind??

Lg


----------



## Opticus (12. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Colli_HB
wir sind auch ab 19.04. auf LL ( Spodsbjerg).Vielleicht treffen wir uns mal im Hafen. Schwarzes Auto ( PR-). Wir angeln zu Viert. Fahre seit ca 10Jahren nach Spodsbjerg und davor Fredmose.

@ Greenhorn
bist Du auch zu der Zeit da?


----------



## Colli_HB (12. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Opticus,

ja dann sieht man sich bestimmt.
Wir sind zu 5 dort. Wir fahren auch schon seid vielen Jahren nach Langeland. 
Wir haben 2 Uttern 560.

Noch eine Woche :vik:


----------



## MK74 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Tag Langeländer,

 ich habe mich soeben im Board angemeldet, damit ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben kann.

 Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal nach Langeland, dafür dann gleich 2 Mal (Woche über den 01.Mai) und 2 Wochen im Sommer.

 Als absoluter Greenhorn in Sachen Foren und Boards etc. bitte ich den einen oder anderen Lapsus in der Darstellung bereits jetzt zu entschuldigen.

 Petri & Gruß
 MK


----------



## MK74 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es gibt da so ne Faustregel: "Wenn Du weiße Schaumkronen siehst, dann fahr gar nicht erst raus."



Das ist übrigens die beste und am einfachsten zu erkennende Regel - kein Windmesser / kein zwischen dem und dem - auffrischend soweit... Alles mit dem bloßen Auge zu erkennen.

 Aufgrund weniger Tage pro Jahr an der See haben wir es schon häufig zu widerlegen versucht - macht aber echt überhaupt keinen Sinn. Abgesehen davon das das mitunter lebensgefährlich ist, macht doch das Angeln dann auch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hab gerade die Bestätigung bekommen ich hab freitag und montag frei  das wird wird ein schönes langes we mit Blinkern ich hoffe die Hornis sind noch nicht da ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elsenbert (14. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin ebenfalls neu hier im Forum. Wir fahren Anfang Juni nach Langeland und werden von Bagenkop aus unser Glück versuchen.
Über Tips was gute Fanggründe angeht würde ich mich sehr freuen. Wir fahren mit einem Boot das 6 Meter lang ist und mit einer Dieselschnecke angetrieben wird raus.


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich kann totalen Anfängern das buch der Raps bande empfehlen


----------



## Kössi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo, 
auch wir sind zurück aus Spodsbjerg. Es war eine schöne und erfolgreiche Woche. Sa und So haben wir an der nördlichen roten Tonne auf 20-30m gefischt und auf 110gr Blinker in gelb und orange und Gummifische in rot/schwarz und orange ganz gut gefangen. Mo und Die vormittag waren wir dann an der südlichen roten Tonne auf 14-15m. Dort haben wir sehr gut auf 15er Gufis und große Twister in orange gefangen. Gegen Mittag kam dann wie vorhergesagt Wind auf und wir mußten abbrechen. Mittwoch konnten wir wegen dem Wind nicht raus und so bin ich mit einem Freund auf Mefo fischen gewesen. Er fing 2 Stück auf Blinker in rot/silber. Do dann wieder an die südliche Tonne auf 15m, dort hatten  wir über 100 Fische, alles auf Gummi. Wir haben später unser Maß von 45 auf 50 raufgesetzt und hatten viele schöne Dorsche in den Kisten! Die großen Dorsche haben die 15er Gufis zum Teil voll eingesaugt. Freitag dann wieder südliche Tonne auf 15m bis 16m. Es biß so gut auf Gummi, daß selbst unsere eingefleischten Pilkangler auf Gufi umstellten. Das macht an der leichten 60gr. Spinnruten natürlich besonders Spaß! Unser größter Dorsch war 83cm aber auch einige ü 70er und mehrere ü 60er landeten in unseren Kisten. Wieder eine gelungene Woche, wenn nur das Jahr bis Frühjahr 2015 nicht so lang wär :c. Ich wüsche jedenfalls allen gute Fänge auf LL! 
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Last mir was übrig!


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Kössi,
das nenne ich doch mal eine feine Strecke!!#6
So macht Dorschangeln natürlich Spaß.
Wir müssen leider noch bis zur letzten Maiwoche warten aber die Zeit vergeht ja schnell.
Wir werden dann im Süden angreifen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So, 2 1/2 Wochen noch :vik:!

 Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Internet auf der Insel? Ich suche eine Karte für mein Notebook. Über meinen Anbieter geht das leider nicht. Lohnt sich eine dänische Karte für Telefon/ Internet? Ich suche eine einfache Prepaid Karte für Telefon/ Internet... Das einzige was ich in D gefunden habe, ist ALDI Talk. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## SnowHH1991 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin Fisher,

ich habe mir bei unserem letzten Familien DK Urlaub eine Prepaid-Karte von Telenor gekauft. Diese habe ich dann über Handy laufen lassen und einen W-Lan HotSpot aufgemacht. Das lief eigentlich sehr gut (Region Skagen). Diese Karte ist auch relativ günstig und natürlich auch immer wieder aufladbar - für den nächsten Urlaub. Teuer wird es erst, wenn du einen W-Lan Stick dazu kaufst. Solltest du aber einen besitzen (der nicht "gelocked" ist), sollte das auch funktionieren!

Einfach mal so einen Laden aufsuchen. Die Mitarbeiter helfen da eigentlich auch immer sehr gerne & gut weiter!

Achja bei uns geht es nach 2 Jahren Pause am 17.05 für eine Woche auf die Insel :k:k:k.

Gruß,

Timo





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, 2 1/2 Wochen noch :vik:!
> 
> Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Internet auf der Insel? Ich suche eine Karte für mein Notebook. Über meinen Anbieter geht das leider nicht. Lohnt sich eine dänische Karte für Telefon/ Internet? Ich suche eine einfache Prepaid Karte für Telefon/ Internet... Das einzige was ich in D gefunden habe, ist ALDI Talk. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## MS aus G (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tja Stulle, wenn das so weiter geht, lassen sie uns nichts mehr drin.

 @Kössi: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Euren Fängen. Es scheint ja immer mehr aufwärts zu gehen mit unseren "Leoparden". Das ist doch schonmal eine gute Nachricht auch für alle, die noch auf "heißen Kohlen" sitzen und es kaum erwarten können auf die Insel zu kommen.

 Allen, die noch fahren ein dickes Petri Heil und hoffentlich gutes Wetter. Allen die schon wieder da sind viel Spaß bei der Vorfreude aufs nächste Jahr oder die nächste Tour.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super zu lesen. Und irgendwie ärgere ich mich das wir nach zwei Jahrzehnten nicht mehr im April sondern erste Ende August fahren. Aber nun. Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich...´

Wie gesagt fahre ich schnon sehr lange hin, gehöre aber zu den eingefleischten Pilkfetischisten. Wenn Ihr mit Gummis geht, welche Größe und welche Köpfe setzt Ihr so ein. Und wie führt Ihr die Wabbeldinger. Ein paar Tips von den Gummiexperten fände ich super. Allen die noch fahren natürlich viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter.


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die im August sind allerdings dick und rund gefressen das hat auch etwas :


----------



## carlsberg (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da stimme ich dir zu Stulle . Und die Sommerdorsche sind auch da hoffe ich.
23.8 ist mein ziel.:vik:


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Am besten man fährt im April und August


----------



## Sined M. (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Tag liebe Mitglieder,
ich bin neu hier im forum und seit letzten samstag bin ich auch hier in spodsbjerg. Ab heute wird der Wind immer weniger und nun wollte ich euch mal fragen, wo genau kann man dieses Jahr gut auf Dorsch gehen?


----------



## Kössi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Alzheimer,
wir fischen meist mit 15cm Gummifischen und auch recht roßen Twistern. Köpfe kommen je nach Drift von 40-120gr. zum Einsatz. Vorige Woche haben wir haupsächlich mit 50gr. gefischt. Auf unserem Boot werfen wir haupsächlich in die Andrift und holen mit leichten Hüpfern über den Grund ein. Zum Teil habe ich auch mit der Faulenzermethode gefischt, wenns mal nicht so lief leichte Pilkbewegungen probiert. Einfach probieren!! Orange Gufis mit schwarzem Rücken liefen besonders gut, aber auch rot/schwarze  Gufis. Eine leichte Spinnrute bis 80gr. ist wichtig, mit einem Norwegenknüppel spürst du den Köder und die Bisse schlecht.
 Kössi


----------



## carlsberg (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da  wäre das beste Stulle. Dann wäre auch die Wartezeit nicht so lange.
Habe das Glück das ich ende August und im September nochmal hoch komme.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nächsten Donnerstag fahre ich mit der Color Magic  durch den Belt. Ich werde dann winken...


----------



## Multe (15. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

In Zusammenarbeit mit Havørred Fyn, Vandpleje Fyn und den Sportfischern Langeland werden morgen Abend 45.000 kleine Mefos von rund 15cm in die Wasserläufe von Langeland ausgesetzt.
Wollen wir doch alle hoffen, das diese kleinen Kerle eines Tages als große ausgewachsene Silberlinge wieder zurück an die Strände kommen.


----------



## Suppi (16. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe, die Dänen unternehmen schon seit langer Zeit erhebliche Bemühungen um den Bestand an Meerforellen zu sichern#6
Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange man früher in den 90er diesen Fischen nachstellen musste und meistens ohne Erfolg:c
Wenn heute die Jahreszeit stimmt der richtige Platz gefunden ist und das Wetter mitspielt, hat man ja schon fast ne Fanggarantie!!

Am 26.04. geht es bei uns endlich los, meine Frau schlägt drei Kreuze, wenn ich endlich weg bin
Ich habe ein ganzes Zimmer mit meinen Angelsachen belegt und hoffe für alles gerüstet zu sein! Es ist halt so dort oben, an einem Tag kannst du mit ner Spinnrute und 30gr-Köpfen fischen und am nächsten Tag brauchst du ne Bootsrute und kommst mit nem 200gr Pilker gerade so in Grundnähe!

Das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen soll ja recht gut werden, ich wünsche Allen die vorort sind viel Petri Heil und immer ne handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel!|wavey:


----------



## Silverfish1 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo liebe Langeland Boardi's 

ich werde vom 11.05 - 17.05 das aller erste mal auf Langeland sein. Und habe dies bezüglich ein paar fragen. 

Da ich mir meiner Family eine Woche auf Langeland verbringen werde, Wird die Angelzeit eher spärlich ausfallen. Aber ganz ohne geht es dann doch nicht. Ich wollte einmal mit der MS Long Island raus fahren. Ist das zu empfehlen oder gibt es bessere ? 

Desweiteren wollte ich auch mal vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute angeln. macht das überhaupt sinn mitte Mai und vorallem was für Gerät sollte ich einpacken.

ich habe eine Pilkrute von Penn mit 100 - 160 G Wurfgewicht

und diverse Spinnruten: 
Shimano Lesath BX 2.70m mit 50 - 100 G 
Abu Garcia Rock sweeper 2,70 mit 15 - 50 g 
Heardy Rise Predator  2,70m mit 10 - 50 g wobei die eher bis 60 g geht wenn nicht sogar 70 g 

Dazu diverse Rollen von Shimano wie Dde Biomaster 4000, Rarenium 4000, Sustain 4000 oder die Stradic 4000 FB (USA)

Da ich nicht alles mit nehmen möchte (eine Pilk und 1 Spinnrute max. 2) bin ich froh über jeden Ratschlag den Ihr mir gegen könnt.

Ich möchte keine genauen Fangplätze wissen nur ob es eher im Norden oder Süden der Inseln sinn macht mit der Spinnrute mal los zuziehen und dann eher mit mefo blinkern oder Gummifischen. 

Fragen über Fragen  

Vielen Dank schon mal !


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Also mit der long Island war ich einmal raus und recht zufrieden #6

Bei den ruten würde ich die 2 biss 50g mitnehmen und dazu ne pilke   mit passender rolle zb "penn slammer 460" und dann mit min. 30er vorfach blinkern. Ich hab mir gerade ne rarenium zum blinkern zugelegt und werd sie über ostern da testen :vik:

Besonders im süden brauchst du an den stränden nur gummistiefel da du nach 2m eh biss zum bauch im wasser stehst.

Besonders die absolute südspitze bietet den vorteil das gleich daneben eine Koppel mit "Wildpferden" ist das sollte die Familie ne zeit ablenken:q

Direkt im Hafen Bagenkop gies tips würmer und neue blinker  

Ach um die zeit sollten noch die hornis da sein da köntest dich noch drauf vorbereiten 

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.7223692,10.6932519,318m/data=!3m1!1e3

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.730173,10.7195841,320m/data=!3m1!1e3

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.7421749,10.670543,299m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Für die Long Island nimmst du die Lesath bis 100 g und eine 4000er Rolle mit 12er Geflochtene, Bleiköpfe bis 100g und Gummifische.
Für das Spinnfischen vom Ufer eine 50g - Rute mit Meerforellenblinkern um die 20g.
Auf Hornis einen Wollfaden anstatt des Hakens und ab geht´s.
Abends in der Dämmerung mit Mefoblinkern auf Dorsch, könnte noch funktionieren um diese Jahreszeit, je nach Wassertemperatur, je kälter desto besser.
Gummifisch vom Ufer ist für die Füße.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn ich die Ostwindvorhersage für nächste Woche so sehe......#t#t#t#t#t
Wünsche denjenigen die oben sind, schöne Ostern und weniger
Wind
Gruß aus der Pfalz
Tom:vik:


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Ostwindvorhersage für nächste Woche so sehe......#t#t#t#t#t
> Wünsche denjenigen die oben sind, schöne Ostern und weniger
> Wind
> Gruß aus der Pfalz
> Tom:vik:



Danke  5-7 aus ost gestern stand da 3-4 :. (


----------



## Colli_HB (17. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Boah echt voll der Mist. Leider auch die falsche Windrichtung.
D.h. wohl noch mehr Tackle einpacken.....


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Boah echt voll der Mist. Leider auch die falsche Windrichtung.
> D.h. wohl noch mehr Tackle einpacken.....



Bei dem Wetter mit dem boot raus ist auch mehr Abenteuer als angeln!


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich halte das nervlich nicht mehr aus jetzt seht bei wind Finder was von 4-5!!!


----------



## Peter S (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hoffe für alle da oben das es nicht so schlimm kommt.......
 Da freut mann sich das ganze Jahr und dann wird der Wind ein Spielverderber....ist aber dan aber auch nicht anders.
 Bin in 2 Wochen oben aber nur Spinnfischerei.

 Gruss,

 Peter


----------



## Multe (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Raps fängt jetzt langsam an auf Langeland zu blühen d.h. es beginnt die schon lange erwartete Hornhechtzeit. Diese pfeilschnellen, grüngrätigen Langschnäbel kann man am besten mit einem silbernen Blinker, an dem man den Haken durch bunte Seidenfäden ersetzt, fangen. Diese "Silkekrogen" bekommt man in DK in jedem Angelgeschäft in den verschiedensten Farben für wenig Geld. 
Einen mit Silkekrogen ausgestatteten Blinker kann man auch bedenkenlos Kindern in die Hand geben.
Einige Angler wissen nicht was sie mit den Hornis anfangen sollen und stören sich an den grünen Gräten. Dabei sind Hornis  ausgezeichnete Speisefische, mit dem man sehr viel anfangen kann. Die Dänen essen sie z.B. mit Petersiliensoße und ich mag ihn besonders gerne gebraten und dann sauer eingelegt.
Damit man ihn gut filetieren kann gibt es ein spezielles "Eisen"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAxHDah27JY
Legt man den ganzen Fisch vor dem Filetieren in die Gefriertruhe, klappt es mit dem "Eisen" sehr viel besser.


----------



## Suppi (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe,

wir haben schon mal Hornhechte gräuchert, das war ne Grätenpulerei #d
Ich werde die Hornhechte das nächste mal in 10cm Stücke schneiden, dann mehlen, braten und danach sauer einlegen!

Hier machen sich einige Boardis sorgen wegen der Windvorhersagen :c
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine zuverlässige Prognose über den dritten Tag hinaus fast unmöglich ist!
Bei unserer letzten Tour haben sie am Freitag für die ganze nächste Woche bestes Wetter vorher gesagt und dann konnten wir doch an 2 Tagen nicht rauss fahren!!|bigeyes
Genau so ist es uns auch schon im umgekehrten Fall ergangen!!
Also, erst abends den Wetterbericht und die Windprognose für den nächsten Tag rein ziehen und dann Aufgregen!!

Viel Erfolg für die nächsten Tage!!!!#h


----------



## Multe (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/fruehjahrs-events-bei-ibi-bootsverleih-4598.html
hier gibt es wieder etwas zu lesen.


----------



## carlsberg (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wer es noch nicht probiert hat muss es unbedingt machen.
Der Langeländer  Dorschtopf einfach genial.
http://www.bootsverleih.dk/#


----------



## Multe (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej carlsberg, ich wusste doch das dir so etwas schmeckt. An Stelle des "normalen" BRUNCH solltest du es einmal mit BRUNCH Paprika - Peperoni probieren.
Ich mache auch zusätzlich noch Garnelen rein.


----------



## carlsberg (18. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej  Walter der ist wirklich genial , ein lob an den Erfinder.
Das werde ich bestimmt probieren.
Ein bisschen Dorsch habe ich noch. Garnelen sind nicht so mein ding


----------



## Kunde (19. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht probiert hat muss es unbedingt machen.
> Der Langeländer  Dorschtopf einfach genial.
> http://www.bootsverleih.dk/#



finde das rezept nicht?!? kannst du nochmal nen link posten wo es zu sehen ist?

gruß
kunde


----------



## XxBenexX (19. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.bootsverleih.dk/ --> Kunden Info --> IBI Langeländer Dorschtopf 

Gruss Bene


----------



## carlsberg (19. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So wie es Bene  geschrieben  hat, einfach folgen.
Gruss


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hab mich heute nacht nach Süd Fünen zurückgezogen da der Wind von 5-6 angeln nur an wenigen Stränden zulässt. In ca einer Stunde hab ich nun 4 gute platte gefangen und demnächst wohl einen Sonnenbrand. Allen die mit dem boot raus wollten wünsche ich weniger wind


----------



## MS aus G (20. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Allen Langelandfans wünsche ich ein schönes Osterfest.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Oli74 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Frohe Ostern und bis bald (Anfang Juni) auf Langeland!


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Allen Langelandfreunden frohe Ostern und Denen die gerade dort sind schöne Fänge und wenig Wind!! Noch 5 1/2 Wochen ( leider) Gruß Thomas


----------



## Peter S (20. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch an allen Frohe Ostern.

 nog 12 Tagen......

 Gruss,

 Peter


----------



## Colli_HB (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sind gerade vor Ort. Sa. Nachmittag haben wir den fisch lange gesucht und uns durch die kinderstube geangelt. Gegen Abend standen wir dann im fisch und konnten noch Ca. 20 massige Dorsche verhaften. Gestern war bis 12 Uhr angeln möglich. Hier haben wir Ca. 15 stk. Bekommen. Hauptsächlich auf Gummi. Heute wird's wohl kritisch mit den Wellen....


----------



## 30mike (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mann bei uns dauerts noch soooo lange  |supergri

*

*


----------



## Multe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*AUFGEPASST !!!!*
Dänemark hat seit letzter Woche seinen Bußgeldkatalog "etwas" auf gestockt. Viele Geldbußen wurden verdoppelt.
So kostet nun eine Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung von 15 km/h innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften *800.-€ *( keine DKK )
Telefonieren ohne Freisprechanlage *400.-€*
Die Polizei hat auch angekündigt, das in Zukunft mehr Kontrollen stattfinden und mehr Personal eingestellt.


----------



## carlsberg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

|bigeyes Respekt


----------



## carlsberg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Sea Skrey Shad von Quantum gemacht?
Der gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. Nur ist der preis nicht ohne .


----------



## Multe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej carlsberg, diesen Köder hatte ich jetzt auf LL dabei. An dem Tag an dem ich den Köder ( Farbe: Cod ) an der Angel hatte, war absolut kein Strom und wir standen praktisch auf der Stelle und trotzdem fing ich damit sehr schöne Dorsche um die 80 cm.
Im Sommer werde ich die anderen Farben einmal probieren, denn ich denke, das gerade die Farben "golden Cod" und auch "Purple Moon" besonders fängig sind.


----------



## carlsberg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hast Du von Reins den get Ringer auch schon getestet


----------



## carlsberg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Den Quantum Skrey werde ich dann mal bestellen aber dann auch nur 1 bei 3 Farben wird der Spaß  zu teuer.


----------



## Donfilu (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo erst einmal...
Bin neu hier im Forum und grüße euch erst einmal aus Berlin.
Meine Freunde und ich fahren am Sa nach Langeland.
Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle die hier so fleißig posten, habe schon reichlich gelesen. Es scheint ja wirklich vielversprechend zu sein es nach mehr als 10 Jahren mal wieder dort zu probieren.
Wir werden in Bagenkop wohnen und nachdem wir den richtigen Termin zum Boot leihen verpasst haben mit unseren eigenen Booten anreisen.
Tipps und Infos konnte ich ja schon reichlich lesen, aber was ist der richtige Anlaufpunkt vor Ort für aktuelle Insiderinfos, Köderkauf und zum Fachsimpeln?
Vielen Dank vorab für jegliche Info!
Petri


----------



## 30mike (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,
der Sea Skrey Shad hat doch den Drilling unten. Macht Ihr den ab oder wie ist das mit Hängern ???
Gruß
Sam


----------



## carlsberg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Um das Hänger Risiko zu minimieren würde ich den ab machen. Bei der Größe kommt man auch  ohne  drilling aus würde ich sagen.


----------



## MS aus G (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Colli_HB,
 schön das Ihr die Dorsche noch gefunden habt, aber etwas genauer (z.B. Tiefe oder ähnliches) wäre bestimmt hilfreicher! Ich bin zwar nicht vor Ort, aber die die es sind würden sich vielleicht freuen.
 Österliche Grüße Mario


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Donfilu schrieb:


> Hallo erst einmal...
> Bin neu hier im Forum und grüße euch erst einmal aus Berlin.
> Meine Freunde und ich fahren am Sa nach Langeland.
> Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle die hier so fleißig posten, habe schon reichlich gelesen. Es scheint ja wirklich vielversprechend zu sein es nach mehr als 10 Jahren mal wieder dort zu probieren.
> ...



Gleich im Hafen Bagenkop ist ein angelladen der für die Zwecke gut bestückt ist #h


----------



## Multe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hast Du von Reins den get Ringer auch schon getestet



nicht von Reins - aber solche Köder von anderen Firmen.
Was jetzt auch gut lief, waren die DAM EFFZETT Softlures in der Farbe PUMPKIN und wie schon im letzten Jahr - der Phobetor von Zebco in motoroil.

Beim Skrey Shad sollte der Drilling auf alle Fälle dran bleiben, denn da hatte ich *alle* Dorsche dran.


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> nicht von Reins - aber solche Köder von anderen Firmen.
> Was jetzt auch gut lief, waren die DAM EFFZETT Softlures in der Farbe PUMPKIN und wie schon im letzten Jahr - der Phobetor von Zebco in motoroil.
> 
> Beim Skrey Shad sollte der Drilling auf alle Fälle dran bleiben, denn da hatte ich *alle* Dorsche dran.



 ich neme mal an den hast du dann nur abgelassen und nicht geworfen oder ?


----------



## Multe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ja, den habe ich nur runtergelassen und fest gehalten. Der Köder lief dann ganz kurz über Grund. Auflegen oder unkontrolliert führen wäre teuer.


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Aso einfach in die Strömung halten braucht man aber auch nerfen für


----------



## Multe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

sehen schon sehr gut aus die Köder und bis auf einen Zahnabdruck hat er nicht gelitten#6. Manche Köder sehen ja nach dem ersten Einsatz schon richtig schlimm aus.


----------



## Multe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Stulle, natürlich lässt sich der Köder auch sehr gut werfen. Aber vorsicht wegen der Hängergefahr. Den solltest du dann nur kontrolliert absinken lassen und führen.


----------



## carlsberg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Finde eh das die Salzköder voll im kommen sind auch wenn es sie schon lange gibt. Den Phobetor habe ich letztes Jahr auch schon getestest. Leider hat der erfolg gefehlt. 
Werde mir den Skrey wohl schnell bestellen bevor keiner mehr da ist.
in 18 wochen sehen wir uns Walter und sehen uns dann sonntags im Hafen.


----------



## Colli_HB (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Heute war es gut wellig. Aber bis mittags ging es ganz gut. Danach war es grenzwertig. Heute südlich auf Ca. 21 Meter haben wir einige schöne Dorsche gefunden. Ab Nachmittag haben wir nördlich auf platte geangelt. Lief ganz gut. Und die durschnittsgrösse ist auch gut. Mal gucken ob sich die See bis morgen etwas beruhigt.


----------



## Sined M. (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe heute gelesen, dass es mehrere arten vom Dorschangeln gibt.
Da ich bis jetzt nur mit Pilter mit drilling und vorfach(runterlassen und über dem boden tanzen lassen) gearbeitet habe, interessiere ich mich für die anderen köder und angelmethoden. Könntet ihr mir diese "genauer" beschreiben???

Gruß Sined


----------



## jörg12345 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo 
ich fische seit 2 jahren erstmalig mit  6er bis 8er Get Ringer von reins, und 4,5er Shaker von Lunker City,
habe sehr gute fänge grade auf langeland gemacht .habe vorher nur gepilk ,die get ringer von reins sind echt nicht schlecht und garnicht mal so teuer , habe verschiedene jigköpfe von 22 bis 90 gr je nach drifft und es ist ein schönes fischen mir wennig hängern etc.kann ich nur empfelen . wünsche allen noch viel petri heil ,hoffe ihr last noch ein wennig fisch über 
bin am 24.05.2014 für eine woche da #h


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Sined M. schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich habe heute gelesen, dass es mehrere arten vom Dorschangeln gibt.
> Da ich bis jetzt nur mit Pilter mit drilling und vorfach(runterlassen und über dem boden tanzen lassen) gearbeitet habe, interessiere ich mich für die anderen köder und angelmethoden. Könntet ihr mir diese "genauer" beschreiben???
> 
> Gruß Sined



Die meisten reden von ködern die wie twister beim Zanderangeln geführt werden 

Manche nutzen auch Dropshot |uhoh: 

Naturköder (Wurm) geht natürlich auch #h


----------



## Stulle (23. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

so morgen abend geht es wieder hoch :l noch ein langes we angeln 

seit ihr bei dem wind überhaupt rausgekommen |kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (23. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Jörg , dann schaue ich mal wenn  sie wieder lieferbar sind.


----------



## Colli_HB (23. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja sind heute Vormittag raus gekommen. Hatten Aber nur 10 massige. Platten laufen besser...


----------



## carlsberg (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin zusammen hat jemand Bull Makkks von.euch. Mich würde mal interessieren ob die lauf eigenschaften der marke wirklich besser sind als die von anderen Herstellern#c|kopfkrat


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Danke Jörg , dann schaue ich mal wenn sie wieder lieferbar sind.



Hallo carlsberg, schau mal bei Camo tackle nach, die haben die Get Ringer auf jeden Fall. Du kannst dir auch mal das Video auf YouTube anschauen ( mit Gummiköder auf Ostseedorsche live dabei), dort wird sehr gut beschrieben wie man diesen Köder führen soll.    Gruß Thomas  (für uns noch 5 Wochen bis Spodsbjerg, leider)


----------



## carlsberg (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi bei camo ist alles ausverkauft.  Das video habe ich schon gesehen.  Werde einfach noch was abwarten irgendwann wird es sie ja bestimmt wieder geben


----------



## friedus (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Noch 2 Tage bis Langeland 
Ach wird das fein werden.
Klamotrten sind alle gepackt und morgen nach der Arbeit wird alles im Auto verstaut. Am Samstag um 09:00Uhr machen wir uns von Hamburg aus auf die Reise, sodass wir gegen 14 Uhr das Haus und Boot abnehmen können. Falls uns der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, werden wir dann auch direkt am Samstag rausfahren. Falls es doch zu windig wird, haben wir mit Brandungsruten vorgesorgt 
Am Samstag Abend werden wir erstmal ordentlich grillen um uns dann am Sonntag in der Früh wieder in die Ostsee zu stürzen.

Der Countdown läuft


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi bei camo ist alles ausverkauft. Das video habe ich schon gesehen. Werde einfach noch was abwarten irgendwann wird es sie ja bestimmt wieder geben



Ich würde dort mal anrufen, Fynn Krause kann dir dann bestimmt sagen, wann sie wieder verfügbar sind. Er gibt auch sehr gute Tipps. Die Dinger sind heiß begehrt, gerade die Farbe green Pumpkin.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Seh ich das richtig 7€ für nen gummi wurm ?


----------



## friedus (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig 7€ für nen gummi wurm ?



Nein, das siehst du falsch 
In der Packung befinden sich 12 Stück!


----------



## Stulle (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Preis hört sich deutlich besser an xD


----------



## Stulle (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



friedus schrieb:


> Noch 2 Tage bis Langeland
> Ach wird das fein werden.
> Klamotrten sind alle gepackt und morgen nach der Arbeit wird alles im Auto verstaut. Am Samstag um 09:00Uhr machen wir uns von Hamburg aus auf die Reise, sodass wir gegen 14 Uhr das Haus und Boot abnehmen können. Falls uns der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, werden wir dann auch direkt am Samstag rausfahren. Falls es doch zu windig wird, haben wir mit Brandungsruten vorgesorgt
> Am Samstag Abend werden wir erstmal ordentlich grillen um uns dann am Sonntag in der Früh wieder in die Ostsee zu stürzen.
> ...



Viel Glück mit dem Wind.


----------



## Teletommi (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bis Mittwoch ist der ja erträglich der Wind.


----------



## friedus (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Teletommi schrieb:


> Bis Mittwoch ist der ja erträglich der Wind.



Ach diese ganzen Vorhersagen. Ich bin nicht sicher ob es möglich ist die Windstärke 6 Tage vorher auszuwerten. Ich denke wir lassen uns einfach überraschen. Wie gesagt, zur not sind wir mit Brandungs- und Spinnruten/Material mehr als gut ausgestattet


----------



## Hansen fight (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Friedus,
Dann geben wir uns die Türklinken in die Hand.
Ich bin ne Woche später auf der insel.
Berichte mal was so geht.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## jörg12345 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi bei camo ist alles ausverkauft.  Das video habe ich schon gesehen.  Werde einfach noch was abwarten irgendwann wird es sie ja bestimmt wieder geben



Hallo Carlsberg
schau mal auf       www.koederwahnsinn.de 
die haben eine sehr gute auswahl und ich habe letzte woche noch alles geliefert bekommen . 
lg jörg


----------



## Teletommi (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin zuversichtlich mit dem Wind. Bin schliesslich auch ab Samstag in Bagenkop |supergri


----------



## carlsberg (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Jörg aber auch nur in Neutral dort zu bekommen in Größe 6.
Habe ja noch Zeit bis August


----------



## Nick*Rivers (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn ihr nicht zu viel Wind haben solltet, dann werdet ihr euren Fisch fangen. Ich hatte letzte Woche das Vergnügen und es lief "SUPER". Was mich sehr erfreut hat war, dass wir regelmäßig extrem krumme Ruten hatten. Mehrere 10 Pfund+ Dorsche konnten wir fangen. Spezielles Gummigedöns war nicht nötig(obwohl wir auch die ganze Palette dabeihatten), die Klassiker wie Kopyto, Sandra, etc. reichen. 
Viel spaß!


----------



## Sined M. (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wenn alle so "gut" fangen würden warum höre ich nur von den anglern im haven "naja könnte besser sein alle nur 40cm" oder "6 stück mit 4 mann in 8 stunden und nur ein 4kg"
UND am angelzentrum Langeland ist eine wiegestelle, ich meine ich wäre auf einen schweren dorsch stolz aber dort sind nur immer 4-5 kg dorsche angeschrieben.
Dies ist die wahrheit und jetzt noch 4 wochen ost wind(wurde mir vom Havenmeister gesagt).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Sined M. schrieb:


> wenn alle so "gut" fangen würden warum höre ich nur von den anglern im haven "naja könnte besser sein alle nur 40cm" oder "6 stück mit 4 mann in 8 stunden und nur ein 4kg"
> UND am angelzentrum Langeland ist eine wiegestelle, ich meine ich wäre auf einen schweren dorsch stolz aber dort sind nur immer 4-5 kg dorsche angeschrieben.
> Dies ist die wahrheit und jetzt noch 4 wochen ost wind(wurde mir vom Havenmeister gesagt).



Ich habe auch schon große Dorsche gefangen und noch nie wiegen lassen...

Der Hafenmeister scheint ja ein Prophet zu sein. Meteorologen können 48 Stunden das Wetter zuverlässig vorhersagen, der DWD garantiert 6 Stunden Windvorhersagen und der Hafenmeister 4 Wochen? Also nicht alles glauben! Ich lasse mich aber ab Anfang Mai überraschen.

PS. Laut Wetterbericht dreht der Wind ab Dienstag auf Nord, Mittwoch auf West/ Nordwest...


----------



## friedus (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Friedus,
> Dann geben wir uns die Türklinken in die Hand.
> Ich bin ne Woche später auf der insel.
> Berichte mal was so geht.
> Gruß Christoph



Moin Christoph,

ich werde ausführlich berichten, allerdings erst sobald ich wieder Zuhause bin. Interessant wird es allemal. Wollen neben dem Pilkern auch auf MeFo freihandschleppen, auf Scholle gehen, Brandungsangeln und den Langeland Put&Take See antesten.

Nurnoch einen knappen Tag dann geht es nach langer, länger Wartezeit endlich los. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle die mich fachkundig tatkräftig beraten haben. Durch euch sind wir bestens ausgestattet und können versuchen das volle Potential zu entfalten


----------



## MS aus G (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Sined M.: Du bist ja schon eine Zeit auf der Insel. Wie habt Ihr gefangen? Ich würd mal sagen nicht wirklich gut, oder wie ist das gemeint: habe von anderen Anglern gehört........!!! Und 4-5kg Fische sind bestimmt nicht das schlechteste oder?!? Die richtig schweren werden meiner Meinung nach eh im Hochsommer und dann im richtig Tiefen gefangen oder halt im Winter mit viel Laich im Bauch. Ich weis zwar nicht ob Du schon öfter auf LL warst, aber einfach ein Boot mieten und dann die Kiste vollmachen ist auch hier nicht. Eine gewisse Erfahrung und Gewässerkenntnis ist schon erforderlich. Da Du das Angeln auf Dorsch nur mit Pilkern kennst, sollte ein Umdenken bzw. ein anderes Fischen in Erwägung gezogen werden. Ich persönlich hatte 1994 das letzte mal einen Pilker an der Angel!!! Danach nur noch Mefoblinker oder Gummi. Ich muss allerdings gestehen, das mir 4 6pfünder lieber sind als ein +10pfünder, und ich muss auch in keinem Angelladen ausgestellt sein oder an der Tafel stehen. So jetzt genug "gemeckert", aber ich glaube, das die Berichte hier die "Wahrheit" sind warum auch nicht?!?
 Allen die Oben sind oder dies WE fahren viel Petri und guten Wind!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## jörg12345 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo MS aus G

ich kann dir da nur zu stimmen, ich war auch mal jemand von denen die ihre dorsche zum wiegen gebracht haben ,aber das ist schon ein paar jahre hehr. mann werd ja auch reifer etc und es werden immer welche geben denn es nie reicht!!!
ich bin seit 21 jahren auf der insel und habe bis 2012 nur gepilkt,
konnte mich nicht an gummi gewöhnen aber seit 2 jahren  mache ich es mit beiden und fange eigendlich gleich gut.kenne mich auch noch nicht so aus mit gummi.
ich war letztes jahr die letzten mai wochen da und siehe ,
wir haben mit 3 mann ind der ersten woche (3 mal raus ) 14 dorsche gehabt und dann die 2te woche unglaublich !!
je ausfahrt an die 100 dorsche zu dritt und noch nie so große vorher gefangen viele zwischen 5 und bis 14 KG 
damit wollte ich nur sagen solche tage giebt es auch .
an alle die auf der insel sind petri heil
noch 5 wochen und ich bin endlich auch wieder da .#h


----------



## MS aus G (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@friedus: Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Anreise!!! So schlecht soll der Wind ja nicht werden, und wenn Ihr jeden Tag rausfahren könnt, würde ich mir den Forellenpuff sparen. Da würde ich es lieber vom Ufer aus auf Mefos probieren, wenn der Wind es mal nicht so gut meint. Müsst Ihr natürlich selbst entscheiden, ist halt meine Meinung.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gibt es eigentlich auf Langeland eine Möglichkeit bei zu starkem Wind von einer Mole/ Steg/ Seebrücke aus auf Platte zu angeln?


----------



## Multe (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auf Langeland eine Möglichkeit bei zu starkem Wind von einer Mole/ Steg/ Seebrücke aus auf Platte zu angeln?



leider nicht.
Platte fängst du aber sehr viel besser bei auflandigem Wind, weil da das Futterangebot  höher ist.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (25. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sind auch vom 03.06-14.06.2014 in Spodsbjerg....

Das 4. Mal auf der Insel... und ich hoffe auf mehr als 2 Ausfahrten . Bisher war der Windgott nicht allzu gnädig mit uns und ich wär mit 1 Woche Ententeich zufrieden #6

Vielleicht sieht man sich... stehen im Hafen mit Kennzeichen
DO.... welches Fahrzeug steht noch nicht fest... aber soviel werden von meiner Sorte nicht da sein.....
N Bischen Plauschen und vllt. n Bier....

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## friedus (26. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und genau jetzt sitzen wir im Auto und fahren den Fangeünden entgegen 
Bericht folgt dann 
Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und ich muss noch eine Woche warten...


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auf Langeland eine Möglichkeit bei zu starkem Wind von einer Mole/ Steg/ Seebrücke aus auf Platte zu angeln?



Von den Hafenmolen in Bagenkop und Rudkoping werden zeitweise ganz gut Plattfische gefangen.


----------



## riskman (27. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mahlzeit langeland freaks


Wie siehts denn mit hornhecht Fängen derzeit auf der Insel aus??

Lg basti


----------



## Colli_HB (27. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So, denn hier nochmal ein Abschlussbericht der letzten Woche.
Leider hat das Wetter nicht immer mitgespielt. Teilweise konnte man nur morgens bis mittags angeln, dann wurden Wind und Wellen zu heftig.

Es hat sich aber auch herausgestellt, dass die Dorsche morgens und Abends am besten gebissen haben. Die meißten Fische haben wir rund um den Sportplatz auf 15-22 Meter gefangen. Die Größe der Fische war auch super, zwar keine 80+ Fische dabei, aber 50-75 ist eine gute Durchschnittgröße.
Sehr gut gefangen habe ich auf Sebile AT Worms und auf Lunker City Sluggo´s in 7,5". Jeweils am Jigkopf mit Gewichten zwischen 40 und 75 gr. 

Auf Platten haben wir es auch versucht und konnten in 2 Std. ca. 20 Stk. fangen. Aber die laufen da je eh immer...

Allen die jetzt da sind viel Erfolg und tight lines!


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



riskman schrieb:


> Mahlzeit langeland freaks
> 
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit hornhecht Fängen derzeit auf der Insel aus??
> ...



Ich und mein vater waren das we oben an den Steilküsten bei Gulstav und ristinge, wasser eiskalt und von hornis nix zu sehen. Dafür starker wind und strahlender Sonnenschein.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Langelandfans, wie sieht es auf der A7  mit Baustellen aus? Bei unseren letzten Trip im Oktober war eine nach der anderen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/elbtunnel295.html


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Stulle, weißt du vielleicht ob an Feiertagen auch gebaut wird? Wir wollen Vatertag anreisen, hoffen das es dann einigermaßen frei ist rund um den Elbtunnel. Pfingstsamstag wenn wir zurück fahren, sollen ja alle Fahrspuren geöffnet seien. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich würde generel davon abraten zu feiertagen durch Hamburg zu fahren. Im Radio ham sie gesagt das zu den Feiertagen nicht gearbeitet wird aber.... mehr kann ich so nicht sagen da der elbtunnel südlich meiner Strecke liegt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Elbtunnel? Nicht das Problem...

 Die Baustelle bei HH Heimfeld ist das Problem! Da sind bis Herbst nur 2 Spuren je Richtung frei und täglich 14 oder 15 Km Stau, Freitag und Samstag 20 Km...Da habe ich in den letzten Wochen viel Zeit verbracht :-(


----------



## pike-81 (28. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Warte mal ab, wenn erst der Grüne Deckel nördlich vom Tunnel gebaut wird. 
Die spinnen doch. 
Petri


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die sollten lieber ne ost umgehung bauen ^^

Das wird der Albtraum für alle die nach dk wollen.


----------



## otto57 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Elbtunnel? Nicht das Problem...
> 
> Die Baustelle bei HH Heimfeld ist das Problem! Da sind bis Herbst nur 2 Spuren je Richtung frei und täglich 14 oder 15 Km Stau, Freitag und Samstag 20 Km...Da habe ich in den letzten Wochen viel Zeit verbracht :-(




 Oh Schitt wollen am 10.5 nach Langeland über die A7, ist zwar Samstag, aber morgens um 6 Uhr denke ich mal wird nicht so viel los sein.

 Wie sieht es  denn nördlich von Hamburg aus ?

 |uhoh:


----------



## Multe (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

am letzten WE fanden auf Langeland die _25. Langelandske Ørreddage _statt.
Zusammen wurden knapp 40 Mefos gefangen, wobei die größte Mefo 61cm hatte und 2,58kg wog.
der größte Hornhecht hatte 77cm


----------



## carlsberg (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gut das wir die Vogelfluglinie nehmen.
Hej Walter ist das eine Meisterschaft oder vereinsangeln.


----------



## Multe (28. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej carlsberg, das ist eine offene Meisterschaft der *SPORTSFISKEREN LANGELAND.*
Da kann jeder teilnehmen. Ihr Club haben sie im Hafen von Rudkøbing.
Jeden Montag ab 19.30 Uhr haben sie ihren Clubabend.


----------



## Z@nder (29. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

so langsam fangen wir nun auch an mit den Vorbereitungen.
Wir sind mit 6 Leuten vom 21.06 bis 28.06 auf der Insel.
Bis jetzt waren wir einmal im Herbst und einmal im Frühjahr dort. Mal sehen wie Dorsche so im Frühsommer sind. Wünsche allen die dort sind und demnächst hinfahren viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------



## buttweisser (29. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

War die Woche vor Ostern auf LL, hier meine kurze Fangmeldung. 

Brandung: Viel Butt und Kleindorsch ohne Ende.
Spinnrute: 3 Mefo Austeiger und viele Dorsche, die meißten aber auch zu klein. Kumpels einer 2 Mefos erwischt, die anderen Jungs hatten leider auch nur Aussteiger.
Kutter: Dorsche in allen Größen (10-75cm) vorhanden, ins Boot springen die Dorsche aber trotzdem nicht. Wind und Drift müssen schon passen. Dazu gabs noch Wittlinge und ein paar Köhler bis 45cm.


----------



## Peter S (30. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Buttweiser,

Gut zu wissen das da was geht mit der Spinne ich fahre am Sammstag.

Auch schon Hornhechte gefangen?

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## buttweisser (30. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Peter S schrieb:


> Hallo Buttweiser,
> 
> Gut zu wissen das da was geht mit der Spinne ich fahre am Sammstag.
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,

nein Hornhechte haben wir keine gefangen.

Die Dorsche konnten wir mit Spinnrute fangen so lange westl. Winde waren. 2 Kumpels waren letzte Woche noch auf der Insel. Da war vorwiegend östl. Wind und schon wars vorbei mit den Fängen vom Ufer.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Peter S (30. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Uwe,

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich f'ur die Infos!

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## Multe (30. April 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es sind  Hornis unterwegs, denn am WE bei den "Forellentagen" wurden schon etliche gefangen.
Gestern hatte ein Kumpel 25 Stück.
Bei Thomas gibt es jetzt auch ein "Filetiergerät" für die Langschnäbel zu kaufen.
Bei östlichem Wind sollte man es bei Dimesodde vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch versuchen.


----------



## Peter S (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe,

Danke f'ur den Tip, denke dann aber erst das am Abend die beste Zeit da ist oder auch am Tage?

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Peter, immer erst gegen Sonnenuntergang fängst du Dorsch. Auf Mefo kannst du es auch tagsüber probieren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gestern wurden bei Spodsbjerg an einigen Stellen am Strand mehrere große und bis zu 40cm dicke Ölklumpen gefunden die nun entfernt werden.
Solltet ihr so etwas sehen, so ruft bitte bei der  *Langelands Kommune* unter der tel. Nr. 63516000 oder die *Bereitschaft*  unter tel.Nr.  5148 4944 an, damit diese sofort entfernt werden und keinen weiteren Schaden verursachen.


----------



## Jensemann76 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,

wir sind dieses Jahr vom 10.05-17.05 in Bagenkop. Unser Boot ist auf einem Trailer und somit können wir je nach Wetterlage diverse Häfen ansteuern und fischen. Wir freuen uns schon. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Gestern wurden bei Spodsbjerg an einigen Stellen am Strand mehrere große und bis zu 40cm dicke Ölklumpen gefunden die nun entfernt werden.


 
 Es ist echt traurig, dass es anscheinend immer noch Kapitäne gibt, die den Dreck heimlich ins Meer entsorgen! Auch wenn es natürlich von einem "Unfall" stammen kann. 

 So, noch 50 Stunden und dann geht es los :vik::vik:


----------



## Peter S (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es ist echt traurig, dass es anscheinend immer noch Kapitäne gibt, die den Dreck heimlich ins Meer entsorgen! Auch wenn es natürlich von einem "Unfall" stammen kann.


 
Leider werden die "Schuldigen" leider nicht oft genug gefunden sicher im Belt wo zoviele dicke Schiffen unterwegs sind.......

Gruss,

Peter


----------



## otto57 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin

 so ab 10.5 für 1 Woche mal wieder am Bukkemose Strand 

 Hoffe da gibt's nicht so viel Oelklumpen.

 Saut man sich ja voll ein.

 Hoffe die haben da mal was an der Slippanlage gemacht.

 Könnten da ja auch mal ein paar große Steine reinpacken, damit es besser geschütz ist.

 |bla:


----------



## MS aus G (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@otto57: Kollege war die Woche vor Ostern auch am Bukkemose Strand slippen und nach seiner Aussage war/ist die Slippe in Ordnung. 
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei lunden wurde diese Boje angespült und eine weitere dümpelt an den Netz pfälen. Vieleicht kennt ja wer den Fischer!


----------



## buttweisser (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Bei lunden wurde diese Boje angespült und eine weitere dümpelt an den Netz pfälen. Vieleicht kennt ja wer den Fischer!


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann ist SG 7 die Nummer des Kutters. Vielleicht fragst Du mal im Hafen von Bagenkop bei den Fischern nach.

Hast Du in Lunden auch was gefangen? Ist einer meiner Lieblingsstrände auf LL.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stulle (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich erzähle es mal dem Hafenmeister von Bagenkop. Dann giebt es pølsemix. Von ca 9 bis 2 war ich heute da 3 flundern sind rausgekommen dazu noch ein 40er dorsch und einer ging im kraut wieder ab. Eine platze war nen Zwerg einer hatte Geschwüre und gleich die erste war 45cm lang  also ich komm wieder!


----------



## Multe (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

gestern hatte der Hafenmeister Jens Petersen sein *20jähriges Jubiläum* als *Hafenmeister*.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Spodsbjerg-Havn/126559900691558?ref=ts&fref=ts
In diesen 20 Jahren hatte er es an manchen Tagen bestimmt nicht leicht mit uns Anglern.
Wie viele haben ihre Fische, die *nicht* ausgenommen waren, mit in den Fischputzraum gebracht ??
Es hat aber noch niemand darüber nachgedacht, das er dann jedesmal den Filetierraum desinfizieren muss !!!
Mich würde so etwas auch ärgern, denn schließlich dürfen wir den Raum ja kostenlos benutzen - und so soll es auch bleiben !!!

Viele haben sich auch  sicherlich über Jens aus irgend einem Grund geärgert - aber, wir sollen froh sein, das es ihn gibt.

An dieser Stelle - Jens, alles GUTE für die nächsten 20 Jahre.
gruß Walter


----------



## otto57 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @otto57: Kollege war die Woche vor Ostern auch am Bukkemose Strand slippen und nach seiner Aussage war/ist die Slippe in Ordnung.
> Gruß Mario



Ok Danke

 Aber es gab auch schon Zeiten da schauten die Eisen aus der Platte.

 Naja hoffe bleibt so die Wochen, kann ja auch mal schnell gehen, dann ist die Slippe wieder zu. 

 Müssten die von der Gemeinde mal öfter schauen und dann gleich frei schieben.

 Wir lassen ja auch Geld da.

 Oder die machen mal eine Umlage bei den Hausbesitzern und legen mal eine schöne Mauer an die Slippe, damit man mal auch bei kleinem Wellengang in Ruhe reinkommt #6


----------



## MS aus G (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@otto57: Wenn Du ein eigenes Boot hast, kannst Du doch auch die Slippen in den Häfen nutzen, die kosten zwar was, aber das Slippen ist auf jeden Fall besser, gerade bei Wind und Wellen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## rule270 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo LL-Fans,

Bin ende Mai und 3 Wochen im Juni in Buckemose. Mein Troll steht schon in den Startlöchern . Wenn wir uns draußen sehen sollten sprecht mich einfach an. Linder Aluboot mit Namen Troll. Ansonsten im Grottevey 2 letztes Haus rechts. 

Ansonsten bis bald mal wieder im Board
Rudolf


----------



## rule270 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> War die Woche vor Ostern auf LL, hier meine kurze Fangmeldung.
> 
> Brandung: Viel Butt und Kleindorsch ohne Ende.
> Spinnrute: 3 Mefo Austeiger und viele Dorsche, die meißten aber auch zu klein. Kumpels einer 2 Mefos erwischt, die anderen Jungs hatten leider auch nur Aussteiger.
> Kutter: Dorsche in allen Größen (10-75cm) vorhanden, ins Boot springen die Dorsche aber trotzdem nicht. Wind und Drift müssen schon passen. Dazu gabs noch Wittlinge und ein paar Köhler bis 45cm.



Hallo

Ein kleiner Tipp gegen Aussteiger .Binde zwischen Wobbler / Blinker 2cm geflochtene 30 er Schnur doppelt dann schlagen sie nicht los und die Haken sitzen. Sicher kennst Du das ja schon.
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## milbrod (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie meinst du das? Rudolf

gesendet mittels Lochstreifen vom Fernschreiber


----------



## buttweisser (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein kleiner Tipp gegen Aussteiger .Binde zwischen Wobbler / Blinker 2cm geflochtene 30 er Schnur doppelt dann schlagen sie nicht los und die Haken sitzen. Sicher kennst Du das ja schon.
> Gruß Rudolf



Hej Rudolf,

danke für die Info. Die Austeiger waren aber auf Sbiro mit Fliege.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Vareler Holger (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie sieht das im Moment mit Dorsch undPlatte aus. Werden diese gut gefangen? ? Und wenn womit.  Danke euch für eine Auskunf.


----------



## otto57 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @otto57: Wenn Du ein eigenes Boot hast, kannst Du doch auch die Slippen in den Häfen nutzen, die kosten zwar was, aber das Slippen ist auf jeden Fall besser, gerade bei Wind und Wellen.
> Gruß Mario



Moin, ja im Hafen wäre ok , haben aber von Torben ein Boot.

 Man hat sich halt auf Bukkemose eingeangelt, kommen auch viele Angler mit Booten her, wäre aber auch eine weite Reise unten rum oder von oben runter.

 Und bei staken Wind hat man dann immer noch die Möglichkeit das Boot auf Sand zu setzen.


----------



## Rene161281 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, melde mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder und gleich mit ner Frage. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Inliner Ruten und wenn ja gut oder schlecht. Will mein in die Jahre gekommenes Geschirr mal ersetzen. Dazu soll es dann noch ne Multirolle werden. Ist das für Langeland zu groß dimensioniert? Die letzten Jahre kam ich im Zeitraum Juni aufgrund von Drift und co. oftmals nicht unter 200 Gramm Pilk bzw Dorschbombe auf Grund. Andere wiederum erzählen das sie mit 60 -70 gramm geangelt haben und alles bestens war. Wie sind da eure erfahrungen? Für antworten bin ich jetzt schon mal dankbar


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ICH hab in Norwegen eine inliner rute benutzt und war sehr zu frieden. Aber ob das fürs belt was ist weiß ich nicht so wirklich.


----------



## roofvisser (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter,

Wir sind im Spodsbjerg von 3 bis 17 mai.
Heute habe ich mit dem GoPro aufnahmen gemacht auf 17 meter tief. Schone Scholle ist zu sehn hinten die ringelworm.
Das film ist _*hier*_

Auf meine site wird jeden tag _*bericht *_gemacht.

Gruss,
Kees.


----------



## MS aus G (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@otto57: bei westlichen Winden solltest Du keine Probleme haben. Das Problem ist ja der Ostwind und da ist es meist kein Spaß zu Slippen, bzw. müssen ja auch alle Mann an Bord. Bei den Bedingungen ist Bagenkop eine Option. Ansonsten hast Du Recht Bukkemose ist schon eine feine Stelle, ich bin auch mind. einmal im Jahr dort und wir wurden noch nie enttäuscht. Slippen tun wir aber schon seit Jahren in Fredmose. Da wird es von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Bis jetzt ging es aber noch so gerade. Kollege sagte das er mit leichten Pilkern zwischen 10 und 18m Drift Richtung süden und mit relativ großen Gufis (um etwas an den kleinen vorbei zu angeln) gefangen hat. Farben waren eher primärer Natur. 
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Langeland 2014- die ersten Tage...

Am Samstag sind wir um 10.00 Uhr zu Hause losgedüst und waren gespannt was uns hier erwartet. Der letzte Langeland Trip liegt viele Jahre zurück- da gab es noch die Fähre von Kiel nach Bagenkop...

In Flensburg wurde noch ein kurzer Zwischenstop zum Wattis kaufen eingelegt. Ein Kollege benötigte noch einen Angelschein für DK und dieser wurde dann kurz im Angelladen besorgt. War ein Schnäppchen, nur 35.- Euro. Auf Nachfrage (ich habe für meinen 25.- Euro in DK bezahlt) sagte der Verkäufer das wäre der normale Preis. Also bezahlt und los nach Rudköbing zu Novasol. Dort haben wir den Schlüssel für unser Ferienhaus erhalten. Die Dame war sehr freundlich und gab uns den Hinweis, dass Fischabfälle nicht am/ im Fereinhaus entsorgt werden würfen. Das ist für uns selbstverständlich, jeodch nicht für alle deutschen Angelkollgegen, wie wir auf Fotos sehen konnten.

Auf dem Weg zu unserem Ferienhaus haben wir noch kurz einen Stop bei Baeltferie gemnacht. Das Boot hatten wir ab Sonntag gemietet, konnten dieses jedoch bereits am Samstag um 17.00 Uhr am Hafen übernehmen. Angelscheine für DK kosten hier nur 26,50 Euro...Da werden wir wohl in Flensburg mit jemadem noch einmal darüber reden müssen!

Am Ferienhaus angekommen- ein super Haus mit Blick auf den Hafen von Lohals - wurden erst einmal die Sachen aus den Autos ins Haus verfrachtet und dann ging es auch schon zum Hafen zur Bootsübergabe. Die Einweisung durch Kerstin von Baeltferie war sehr gut und freundlich. Es gab auch gleich ein paar gute Hinweise zu aktuellen Fangplätzen. Den Wetterbericht für den Folgetag gibt es abends von Baeltferie aufs Handy. Der ist im übrigen sehr genau. Samstag noch den Grill an, ein paar Bierchen und die Angelsachen fertig gemacht.Die Vorfreude war auf dem Höhepunkt #6.

Am Sonntag wurde der Wecker dann auf 05.00 Uhr gestellt. Um 06.00 Uhr zum Bäcker, anschließend ein kurzes Frühstück und ab zum Boot. Leider war der Wind ziemlich stark aus westlichen Richtungen, so dass wir uns entschließen, um die Nordspitze rumzufahren und im Schatten von Langeland in Höhe Snoede ein paar Platte zu fangen. Dieses gelang auch ganz gut. Einige Platte in vernünftiger Größe landeten in der Fischkiste. Es waren auch einige kleine Knurrhähne dabei, die den Weg zurück ins Meer fanden. 

Gegen Mittag entschieden wir uns erst einmal zurück zum Hafen zu fahren und ein zweites Frühstück einzuwerfen.Der Wind ließ dann nach und gegen 14.00 Uhr kam Angeltour Nr. 2! Das Ziel war die Betbrücke. Eine gute Stunde später waren wir am Ziel, Fische waren jedoch keine zu ergattern. Also fuhren wir an die kleinere Brücke und das war eine gute Idee! Innerhalb kürzester Zeit hatten wir zu dritt 40 maßige Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65 cm in der Fischkiste. Die Dorsche bissen überwiegend auf Gummifische in rot/schwarz oder grün/silber mit Köpfen um die 100g. So gegen 20.00 Uhr hatte der Wind sich gen 1- 2 verabschiedet und wir konnten mit Vollgas in 35 Minuten zum Hafen zurück fahren. Die Fische hatten wir noch kurz an der Brücke filetiert und küchenfertig vorbereitet.

Sonntag war der Wind mit einer 2-3 auch recht angenehm, so dass wir nach dem Frühstück uns in Richtung Omö auf den Weg machten. Bei "Ententeich" war die Strecke relativ schnell gefahren. Die ersten Driften brachten keine Fische und so fuhren wir noch ein paar Koordinaten eines Forenkollegen (vielen Dank dafür C.W.!) an. Diese brachten viele Fische, aber leider auch viele kleinere. So fuhren wir zurück in den Belt und versuchten unser Glück noch einmal dort bei den Tonnen 37 und 39. Auch hier waren leider viele kleine Platte und Dorsche unterwegs. 

Also zurück zu den Fangplätzen von gestern.Der Wind hatte ein wenig aufgefrischt und wir konnten leider nicht "den Hebel auf den Tisch" packen . Aber wir sind trotzdem am Ziel angekommen. Und wie bereits am Vortag lagen relativ schnell etliche Dorsch zwischen 45cm und 70 cm in der Fischkiste. Da der Wind so gegen 17.00 Uhr weiter zunahm und aus südlichen Richtungen kam - also mussten wir gegen die Wellen nach Lohals - entschieden wir uns für die Rückfahrt. Gegen 18.00 Uhr kamen wir im Hafen von Lohals an. Der Wind war jetzt eingeschlafen... na toll! Aber dafür haben wir jetzt schon gegrillt und ein Bierchen getrunken . 

Fazit nach 2 Tagen auf der Insel: ja, es gibt viele Dorsche, aber auch hier springen diese nicht von alleine ins Boot. Man muss die Stellen kennen, dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen. Auch von Lohals erreicht man mit ein wenig Fahrzeit gute Fanggründe! Die Boote von Baeltferie sind völlig ok, geräumig, liegen gut im Wasser und sind fix unterwegs (wir haben eine LIMBO 585 mit 50 PS AB).

Morgen soll der Wind mit 5 auf Südost pusten, da werden wir hier vor dem Hafen ein paar Platte und Hornis ärgern. Ich werde weiter berichten...


----------



## Schmidt54 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

....SUPER "Bericht" - danke! :m


----------



## Multe (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Kees, habe es natürlich gleich gesehen als du es eingestellt hast. Sind KLASSE Aufnahmen.
Wünsche euch noch gute Fänge und gutes Wetter.
Gruß Walter


----------



## SnowHH1991 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielen Dank für den Bericht! Das macht Mut für übernächste Woche !:vik:


----------



## otto57 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @otto57: bei westlichen Winden solltest Du keine Probleme haben. Das Problem ist ja der Ostwind und da ist es meist kein Spaß zu Slippen, bzw. müssen ja auch alle Mann an Bord. Bei den Bedingungen ist Bagenkop eine Option. Ansonsten hast Du Recht Bukkemose ist schon eine feine Stelle, ich bin auch mind. einmal im Jahr dort und wir wurden noch nie enttäuscht. Slippen tun wir aber schon seit Jahren in Fredmose. Da wird es von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Bis jetzt ging es aber noch so gerade. Kollege sagte das er mit leichten Pilkern zwischen 10 und 18m Drift Richtung süden und mit relativ großen Gufis (um etwas an den kleinen vorbei zu angeln) gefangen hat. Farben waren eher primärer Natur.
> Gruß Mario


 
 Ja da haste vollkommen Recht.

 Ostwind ist da Schitt, ab was soll es, 1-2 Tage drinnen, der nächste holt dann alles wieder raus.

 So wollen mal sehen wie wir Samstag hoch kommen, die A7 wird ja richtig dicht sein, aber denke mal so um 6 Uhr pennen da noch alle |uhoh:

 Wetter scheint auch ok zu sein, soweit kein Ostwind.


----------



## roofvisser (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



http://youtu.be/vPXllsgjIhY


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



otto57 schrieb:


> So wollen mal sehen wie wir Samstag hoch kommen, die A7 wird ja richtig dicht sein, aber denke mal so um 6 Uhr pennen da noch alle |uhoh:



 der war gut im übrigen ist die Baustelle nördlich des tunnels eine nacht Baustelle. Da kann un die zeit alles gut sein aber gab's auch nur nen kleinen Unfall steht ihr da bis Pfingsten!


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



roofvisser schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/vPXllsgjIhY



petri


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

endlich mal wieder Fangberichte!!!! Danke Fischerbandit und Danke Kees!

11 Tage noch....es ist kaum auszuhalten


----------



## Rohrbacher (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



roofvisser schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/vPXllsgjIhY





Schöne Fische! Petri!#6


----------



## Jensemann76 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,

also wird zur Zeit nur Dorsch, Plattfisch, ab und zu mal ein Wittling und vereinzelt Hornhecht gefangen. 

Somit lese ich heraus, das Heringe gar nicht da sind?

5 Tage noch :hurra:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tag 3 auf Langeland

Der Wind pustete heute recht heftig aus östlichen Richtungen, so dass eine größere Tour auf Dorsch nicht viel Sinn machte. So haben wir uns nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück mal mit dem Auto nach Spodsbjerg aufgemacht. Als wir dort am Hafen ankamen, saßen dort ein paar Angler rum und schauten nicht wirklich begeistert. Der Wind ließ keine Ausfahrt zu (obwohl einige Wahnsinnige unterwegs waren), so dass man nach Alternativen suchte. 

Wir machten noch einen Abstecher in den örtlichen Angelshop, um unsere Angelkisten ein wenig aufzufüllen. In den letzten zwei Tagen hatten wir doch einiges an Zubehör um Langeland versenkt. Den dortigen Preisen entsprechend, wurde wirklich nur das nötigste eingekauft. Bleiköpfe in 100g und 120g und ein paar Seeringler.

Mittags ging es dann mit dem Boot noch einmal auf Plattfisch vor Lohals. Da hier der Wind ablandig war, konnte man im Windschatten ganz gut fischen. Die Sonne kam raus und der Wind ließ allmählich nach. Vor Anker wurden dann auch ein paar wirklich schöne Platte gefangen. Auch ein Petermännchen, ein paar Knurrhähne und 2 kleine Aalmuttern hatten Bock auf die Seeringler. Auf dem Rückweg zum Hafen haben wir noch ein wenig geschleppt und nach kurzer Zeit hing ein Horni am Band, der jedoch noch weiter schwimmen wollte und sich dafür entschied, nicht ins Boot einzusteigen.

Jetzt sitzen wir bei einem Bier und freuen uns auf einen erfolgreichen letzten Angeltag morgen. Der Wetterbericht ist positiv, so dass wir morgen mal den Agersö Sund ansteuern werden. Mal schauen was dort geht....

2015 kommen wir auf jeden Fall wieder!

PS. Auf Hering haben wir es nicht versucht und auch keinen Angler gesprochen, der auf Heringe aus war!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tag 4 - und leider der letzte für diesen Angeltrip...

DerWetterbericht von gestern Abend ließ nichts gutes erwarten. Es war morgens Regen angesagt, so dass wir erst einmal ausgeschlafen haben. Um 08.00 Uhr gab es ein leckeres Frühstück und ab 09.00 Uhr wurde der Regen weniger. Also auf zum Boot und um 09.30 Uhr raus. Ziel war die kleine "kleine" Beltbrücke. Kurz vor der Brücke wurden die ersten Würfe gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg. Also direkt zur Brücke. Dort kam beim ersten Wurf ein 50'er Dorsch raus- das machte Hoffnung. Doch leider gab es nur noch ein paar kleine um die 35cm. Es wurden sämtliche Köder probiert- nix zu machen. Lag es am fehlenden Wind? Also mit tieflaufenden Wobblern (RapalaDeep Taildancer) geschleppt- auch nix. Die Stimmung sank. Sollte der letzte Tag ein Reinfall werden? Es war inzwischen 13.00 Uhr und nur ein vernünftiger Dorsch und ein Platter? Noch einen anderen Punkt auf der Karte ausgesucht und Köder runter. Noch nicht ganz unten hatten wir beide Kontakt- Dorsch! Ein Blich auf das Echolot bestätigte den Verdacht. Direkt unter uns war ein Schwarm. So kamen wir in knapp 2 Stunden auf 50 Dorsche über 40 cm. Die Größten lagen bei 70cm, der Schnitt bei 50cm. 

Der Wind frischte plötzlich auf und die Bisse blieben aus. Also zurück nach Lohals- immerhin mussten wir die Fische noch filetieren. 

Im Hafen angekommen haben wir dann die Fische fertig gemacht und das Boot gereinigt. 

Anschließend noch einen kurzen Trip raus auf See um die Fischabfälle zu entsorgen. 

Dann gab es für den Kapitän noch einen Schluck am Steg (kein Alkohol auf dem Wasser!) 


Morgen um 08.00 Uhr geben wir das Boot zurück und fahren zurück nach Hause. Aber wir kommen in 2015 wieder. Das steht fest!

Auch wenn einem die Dorsche nicht ins Boot springen- besser als Neustadt etc. ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und wie kriege ich die Bilder in den Beitrag und nicht nur den Link...?


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*Hallo Lars 
Super Beitrag , Bin ab Samstag oben ,noch mächtig angeschlgen aber hoffe auf so schöne Erfolge wie du Sie erleben konntest . Angeln ist die beste Therapie. Gesundes Heimkommen . Gruß Rudolf
*


----------



## sandre (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Lars,
ich schliess mich Rudolf an, sehr schöne Beiträge, und erfolgreich war's auch#6. Bei uns geht es Ende Juni wieder hoch. Wir hoffen nach der recht bescheidenen Woche zu,-bzw. nach Ostern auf etwas mehr Erfolg. Vorfreude ist schon wieder da.

Gruß Ron


----------



## MS aus G (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Fisherbandit1000,
 das nenn ich mal einen ausführlichen Bericht!!! Von mir ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen.
 @Rudolf und Marko,
 Euch wünsche ich eine staufreie Anreise und hoffentlich gutes Wetter bzw. nicht so viel Wind. Der Fang wird dann schon kommen, da mach ich mir bei Euch keine Sorgen. Aber leider springen die Dorsche nicht an Land, wenn man mal nicht rauskommt. Rudolf, Deine Gesundheit bekommst Du hoffentlich bald in den Griff!!! Erhol Dich gut auf der Insel, wie Du schon sagtest: Angeln ist die beste Reha. Euch alles Gute, den anderen, die evtl. hochfahren natürlich auch.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Rabscuttle (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Fisherbandit:
Ich widme dir als stille Mitleserin meinen ersten Beitrag, um mich für die Berichte zu bedanken #6 Die steigern die Vorfreude jedenfalls ganz erheblich, wir zählen jedenfalls schon die Tage...

Petri zu euren Fischen und kommt gut heim!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Rabscuttle schrieb:


> @ Fisherbandit:
> Ich widme dir als stille Mitleserin meinen ersten Beitrag, um mich für die Berichte zu bedanken #6


 
 Das ist ja eine Ehre für mich ! Euch einen erfolgreichen Trip. Wann geht es los? Wohin?

Wir sind jetzt wieder zu Hause und die Insel fehlt mir jetzt schon. Aber wir haben heute bereits für 2015 alles klar gemacht. Noch 360 Tage...

 Jetzt noch die Sachen säubern und wegräumen. Da das meiste an Zubehör eh im Langelandbelt auf dem Grund liegt, ist das relativ schnell erledigt...


----------



## captain73 (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Koffer sind gepackt und morgen früh geht es endlich los.

Wollen wir hoffen, dass uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Sieht ja nicht so rosig aus...

Allen die auch oben sein werden ein dickes Petri.

Rudolf: Euch eine gute Anreise und Gruß an die Deiseler:vik:

VG Captain


----------



## Wahoo (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Bergheimer ziehen auch in 5 Wochen ins Gefecht :vik:
Für uns geht es wie immer nach Spodsbjerg. Die letzten Wochen habe ich die Fangmeldungen etwas mehr als sonst verfolgt...klingt vielversprechend. Besonders unsere niederländischen Kollegen scheinen ja ein Garant für gute Fänge zu sein... machen die sich mehr Gedanken oder sind es die besseren Angler....???
Die Spannung steigt auf jeden Fall mit jedem Tag... langsam träumt man schon vom Meterdorsch der immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle zieht...... hach schön war es :l


----------



## jörg12345 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hallo
ja auch wir starten wieder in 2 wochen wieder nach langeland 24.05, gehts los 
hört sich doch schon sehr gut an was ihr die letzten wochen so erlebt habt, bis auf teilweise nicht so schönes wetter .ich war letzte woche schon mal auf fehmarn mit ein boot von sanner ,echt super service wie immer super schöne boote und seine neuen fischfinder mit gps in 3d etc sind echt intressant und super genau,mir geht es nur um tiefe und wegpunkte.
wie er sagte waren wir gleich vor der haustür vor staberhuk,wo wir eigendlich nie angeln ,aber es war echt unglaublich .
nicht nur das die angelkutter gegen mittag auch kammen .
wir haben immer wieder auf 2 punkten sehr gut gefangen ,auf 16 mtr.
waren zu zweit und haben 70 schöne dorsche gefangen viele 70cm und es waren auch 4 köhler dabei.alle auf gummi ,gold schwartz/ rot braun glitter mit 60gr jig
freuen uns jetzt auf eine woche langeland -
alle die grad oben sind und es auch noch vor sich haben 
viel petri heil
#6


----------



## micha24 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo eine kleiner Bericht vom angelurlaub spodsbjerg vom 26 .4 bis 2 .05  , 2Männer -1 frau  :

Samstag : 9 uhr angekommen , im hafen umziehen und sofort los , ostwind ca 4 bft , bis zum gelben turm  fisch genug da die meisten in den tiefen von 20- 25 m , bis ca 15 uhr geangelt danach wurde der wind stärker   abbruch - haus  schlüssel holen  . ergebnis 19 dorsche wobei der grösste ca 3kilo hatte .

sonntag: erstmal ausschlafen , ca 10 uhr raus . richtung nord ost DW 4
wind etwas wenniger ca 3bft .nach ca 45 min fahrt siehe da die boje ist noch da und kein kutter oder boot in der nähe ,gefangen an den kanten von 25 - 35 m wobei die grössten eher tief standen.ca 30 fische mitgenommen ab 50 cm

Montag : endlich verstärkung 1 man mit frau. ca 11 uhr raus richtung süden DW 55 , Blinddarm( viele seesterne ! ) , sportplatz usw in allen tiefen bis 50 gefangen, viele fische aber die meisten zu klein so das wir nur 12 fische ab 50 cm mitgenommen haben .

Dienstag :ENTENTEICH  ab zur DW 4 ( diesmal nur 20 min fahrt ) , kein wind so das wir das boot teilweise anschieben mussten , aber an den richtigen stellen fisch ohne ende  , so das wir 50 fische ab 50 cm mitgenomen haben .


Mittwoch: bis mittag noch ententeich , danach auffrischend von Nord /ost  wieder DW 4 , nachmittags  zum bermuda dreieck , sehr gut  gefangen ca 45 fische mitgenommen 

Donnerstag : was für ein schreck Nord wind !! aber erstmal  raus fischreste entsorgen und probieren , erstaunlich man kam mit 150 gram auf den boden und die fische  haben überall gebissen , es sollte einer der schönsten angeltage werden die ich in über 10 jahren langeland  erlebt habe . wir waren so mit dem fangen beschäftigt und drift war so schnell das fast bis zum leuchturm abgedriftet sind ,gefangen  sehr viele doubletten von je 2-3,5 kilo ,mitgenommen haben wir ca 50  dorsche  und 1 Köhler 

Freitag letzter tag schwacher wind aus ost  , wieder Dw 4  bis 15 uhr geangelt  50 dorsche  ab 55cm mitgenommen und ein paar schollen aus 30m tiefe.

achso geangelt habe ich die ersten 3 tage mit gummifisch und pilker mit 2er jig paternoster mit mässigen erfolg ( an die 50 hänger ) 
die nächsten 3 tage mit einem einzigen Naturköder paternoster mit seeringelwurm( tip auf die hälfte teilen da passt 1er auf 2 hacken  ) (danke an thomas für die frischen würmer ) und pilker 

die andern haben nur mit pilker und 2er jig paternoster  twister in farben vorwiegend gelb oder rot gefangen 

fazit eine GEILE woche bis auf 1 tag immer sonne ,mässig bis wenig wind super SERVICE von IBI und angelzentrum Langeland  , super haus von NOVASOL ( mit 280 liter gefrietruhe ) 

 BOOT für nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht !

VIELEN DANK noch an die Angelkollegen ( mit privatboot ) die am Samstag noch meine fischreste entsorgt haben 

bis dann michael


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://issuu.com/fightmagazine/docs/forside_fight/1?e=11270754/7147279
ein neues e - maganzin.
Leider nur in dänisch.
Da viele ja kein dänisch können ist es auch nicht so schlimm, denn es gibt genug Bilder.
Gerade die Geschichte mit den Steinbutts sollt ihr euch mal anschauen.


----------



## vdausf (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So kurzer Bericht über unseren Trip nach Spodsbjerg.

 geplant war nachts um 1 Uhr los zu fahren um nach 9-9,5 Stunden in Spodsbjerg zu sein.  .....geplant.....
 Die Abfahrt hat sich dann um ca. 10 Minuten verspätet, ging ja noch.
 Dann die Fahrt, ging gut los die ersten 400 km liefen wie am Schnürchen.
 Dann ein nicht definierbares Geräusch hinten links, kurzes Zucken von uns dreien. Naja, halt wo drüber gefahren.
 10 Sekunden später war klar was passiert war, Plattfuss.
 Super!!! Zum Glück kurz nach ner Baustelle und noch keine 160 auf dem Wecker.
 Nach der Schockstarre:
 Auto ausladen, Reifen flicken und mit 80 zum nächsten Autohof um nach ner Werkstatt zu fragen. Antwort: Ja Nee hier gibt es keine Werksatt, 30 km weiter.
 Zum Glück hat bei einem Nachtvogel der hohe Alkoholkonsum zu einem starken Hungergefühl geführt. Er brauchte noch was zu futtern und wir konnten ihn Fragen. "Na klar einmal rechts, zwei mal links da ist ne Werkstatt."
 Um 8 Uhr erst geöffnet, langes warten. Dann sehr schneller Wechsel der hinteren zwei Reifen, unplanmäßige 190 Euro dahin.
 Aber egal wir konnten endlich weiter.
 Mit 4 stunden Verspätung in Spodsbjerg angekommen, endlich....
 Haus, Boot übernommen, einkaufen fahren und leider nicht mehr ans Angeln zu denken.
 Ich werd nicht über jeden Tag berichten, die die letzte Woche auch oben waren wissen wie bescheiden das Wetter und die Strömung waren.
 Gefangen haben wir sehr viel klein Fisch. Die "Willis" schwimmen alle wieder. Das lässt für die nächsten Jahre hoffen. (obwohl leider viele kleine in den Booten landen)
 gefangen haben wir aber auch gute Fische bis 65-70cm in Tiefen um 16-18m. Wir mussten sehr viel suchen, was in Gesprächen jedem so erging.
 Die Berufsfischer hatten Netze überall stehen, was das Angeln bekanntlich nicht leichter macht.
 Die Drift war jeden Tag in ne andre Richtung so dass der Punkt vom Vortag schlechter oder gar nicht zu erreichen war.
 Das Wetter hat von Regen über Sonnenschein und sturm bis zu Nebel alles geboten.
 Unser Nachbar: "Das hab ich in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht erlebt."

 Alles in allem eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Angelwoche die aber wieder einmal viel Spaß gemacht hat!

 Die LKW's haben mir zum Glück dann doch nicht den Arsch abgefahren (waren gefühlte 30cm Abstand) und wir sind alle drei wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Im nächste Jahr werde ich aussetzen, da sich im Sommer wieder Nachwuchs angemeldet hat.

 Wir werden aber wieder zusammen nach LL fahren und die Fische suchen!

 Soviel in kurzen Worten zu unserer Tour auf die Insel.
 Allen die diese Woche oben sind wünsche ich viel Glück das die Windvorhersagen nicht stimmen!!

 Dickes Petri!


----------



## engelhai (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn ich hier so einige Berichte lese, dann glaube ich langsam das immer mehr sogenante Fischfabriken in Langeland unterwegs sind. Scheinbar geht es nicht mehr um das Hobby angeln, sondern nur noch um das Filet machen! Warum in aller Welt muss man wie hier berichtet mit 3 Mann in einer Woche 300 Dorsche aus dem Belt prügeln?#q
Die Dänen werden sich freuen solche Fangberichte zu lesen. 
PS. Wenn dann noch jemand schreibt das er keine Schollen fängt  weil " Die sind ja so billig im Supermarkt " dann fehlen mir restlos die Worte.;+


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angler-T-Shirt-Danemark-Angeln-Ausflug-Tour-Langeland-Reise-Angelurlaub-132-/301085573163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var&hash=item461a19402b
für den nächsten LL - Urlaub.
Der Tip kam von Kees.


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



engelhai schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so einige Berichte lese, dann glaube ich langsam das immer mehr sogenante Fischfabriken in Langeland unterwegs sind. Scheinbar geht es nicht mehr um das Hobby angeln, sondern nur noch um das Filet machen! Warum in aller Welt muss man wie hier berichtet mit 3 Mann in einer Woche 300 Dorsche aus dem Belt prügeln?#q
> Die Dänen werden sich freuen solche Fangberichte zu lesen.
> PS. Wenn dann noch jemand schreibt das er keine Schollen fängt  weil " Die sind ja so billig im Supermarkt " dann fehlen mir restlos die Worte.;+



Was gerne als Scholle bezeichnet wird sind ohne hin flundern! Und was so ein fang schiff rausholt ist deutlich mehr vergleich zu nem trup auf Filet jagt.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



engelhai schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so einige Berichte lese, dann glaube ich langsam das immer mehr sogenante Fischfabriken in Langeland unterwegs sind. Scheinbar geht es nicht mehr um das Hobby angeln, sondern nur noch um das Filet machen! Warum in aller Welt muss man wie hier berichtet mit 3 Mann in einer Woche 300 Dorsche aus dem Belt prügeln?#q
> Die Dänen werden sich freuen solche Fangberichte zu lesen.
> PS. Wenn dann noch jemand schreibt das er keine Schollen fängt  weil " Die sind ja so billig im Supermarkt " dann fehlen mir restlos die Worte.;+



Kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. 100 Fische pro Kopf in einer Woche ? Wie gesagt, gegenüber dem was ein Fischer fängt ist das ein Witz. Natürlich geht es ums Hobby, aber wenn das bedeutet, dass ich für den Rest des Jahres leckere Filets in der Truhe habe von denen ich weiß wo sie her kommen und wie sie gefangen wurden? Noch bewusster kann man doch gar nicht Fisch essen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



engelhai schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so einige Berichte lese, dann glaube ich langsam das immer mehr sogenante Fischfabriken in Langeland unterwegs sind. Scheinbar geht es nicht mehr um das Hobby angeln, sondern nur noch um das Filet machen! Warum in aller Welt muss man wie hier berichtet mit 3 Mann in einer Woche 300 Dorsche aus dem Belt prügeln?#q
> Die Dänen werden sich freuen solche Fangberichte zu lesen.
> PS. Wenn dann noch jemand schreibt das er keine Schollen fängt weil " Die sind ja so billig im Supermarkt " dann fehlen mir restlos die Worte.;+



Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum ich hier eigentlich keinen Fangbericht mehr posten wollte!

Wenn 3 Angler einmal im Jahr 300 Dorsche fangen, sind das umgerechnet pro Angler 2 Fische/ Woche. 

Da fängt jeder Boots- /Kutterangler in D über das Jahr gesehen vermutlich mehr.

Achja, und dann möchte ich Dich vom 30.03.2104 gerne zitieren, bevor Du Dich als Retter des Dorschbestandes feiern lassen möchtest....



engelhai schrieb:


> Mit dem Boot gestern ca 150 Heringe und jede Menge Dorsche. Allerdings stehen die Heringe in der Förde alle sehr tief zwischen 15m und 18m knapp über Grund. Der Laich war schon sehr flüssig. Sind wohl kurz vorm ablaichen.


----------



## MS aus G (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und im nächsten Jahr 6 Tage Sturm und nicht mal eine Portion Filet. Kriegt man dann von den Dänen welche geschenkt!!!
 Wer einmal im Jahr eine Woche Urlaub investiert und eine weite Anreise hat, kann auch seine Fische mitnehmen. Die Fische muss man auch erstmal fangen, denn die springen nicht ins Boot. Da haben halt welche ihren "Job" gemacht, und warum soll man die nicht mitnehmen. Deshalb fährt man ja schließlich auch nach LL. Von mir auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## engelhai (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Heringe mit Dorschen zu vergleichen ist wohl sehr weit hergeholt. Im übrigen sind alle Dorsche bei mir wieder schwimmen gegangen. Wenn man sich mal informiert dann weiss man das der Ostseedorsch erst mit ca 70 cm Länge das erste mal laicht.
Ausserdem fährt man ja auch wohl nicht in den Urlaub um die Kosten mit Filet wieder reinzukriegen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



engelhai schrieb:


> Heringe mit Dorschen zu vergleichen ist wohl sehr weit hergeholt. Im übrigen sind alle Dorsche bei mir wieder schwimmen gegangen. Wenn man sich mal informiert dann weiss man das der Ostseedorsch erst mit ca 70 cm Länge das erste mal laicht.
> Ausserdem fährt man ja auch wohl nicht in den Urlaub um die Kosten mit Filet wieder reinzukriegen.


 Wie andere hier auch schon geschrieben haben; Wenn ich einmal im Jahr für ne Woche an die See fahre und dort 100 Dorsche fürs ganze Jahr fange dann ist es mal sehr gut gelaufen, du der du aus Kiel kommst fängst übers Jahr gesehen bestimmt mehr. Ob der Dorsch mit 70cm oder mit 50cm laicht spielt doch keine Geige! Das Schonmass liegt nunmal bei lächerlichen 38cm......er hat die Fische ab 50cm mitgenommen was ich vollkommen in Ordnung finde.
Ich hoffe wenn wir in 8 Wochen fahren das wir  genau so gut fangen und wir entnehmen die Fische ebenfalls. Was du machst bleibt dir selbst überlassen. |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich sag jetzt mal nix... ;-)


----------



## Allgäufischer (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo und Petri Heil!

Auch ich lese diese Berichte als ehemaliger LL Angler genau.
Seit 10 Jahren fahre ich und mein Sohn nach NORGE, denn das Virus hat uns gewaltig erwischt.
Als nun mein Sohn mir offentbarte das er dieses Jahr nicht mit kann habe ich umgedacht und den einzigen Termin an dem er kann am Schopf gepackt! Vaddertag. Von Donnerstag 29.5. bis Samstag 31.5. haben wir noch ein tolles Boot, 70 PS und Haus von BealtFerie bekommen. Leider konnte ich hier im Forum fast ausschließlich Berichte von Bagenkopp und Spbg lesen.. OK, dachte was hast du da nur gemacht, Lohals! Gibt es da Fische oder muss ich von dort aus bis zur Inselmitte und in den Süden fahren. Als ich den Forumkollegen "Fisherbandit1000" und seine positiven Ausblicke gelesen hatte,schöpfte ich Mut. Auch das stöbern im Internet mit weiteren gefundenen Berichten unter der Brücke und rund um Agersö lassen mich hoffen!!! Danke,dir "Fisherbandit" das du einen so tollen Bericht hier geschrieben hast, gratuliere euch zum guten Fang, er soll euch munden. Toll das jemand auch was von Norden der Insel zu schreiben weis, das anderen Anglern hilft. Ich freue mich auf die Tage in Lohals, wir sind nun sogar zu viert! Allen Lesern im Forum, Petri Heil auf der Insel in Ihrem Angelurlaub. Viele Fische und faires Miteinander.


----------



## micha24 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo , wen ich sehe wie  belgier oder holländer fische fangen , vor allem mit was für einer technik , da sind wir absolute anfänger . Wir haben die ganze woche über übrigens 694 fische gefangen wobei  ca 500 wieder schwimmen .
Das filet das ich mitgenommen habe , habe ich grösstenteils an bekannte und verwandte verschenkt .
Was mich mehr bedrückt  ist die stimmung im hafen und am bootssteg , es wird meistens nicht zurückgerüsst oder man dreht sich sofort um ! die einzigen" hallo`s" kammen von den holändischen nachbarn.
mfg die fischfabrik


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo ! 
Was mich mehr bedrückt  ist die stimmung im hafen und am bootssteg , es  wird meistens nicht zurückgerüsst oder man dreht sich sofort um ! die  einzigen" hallo`s" kammen von den holändischen nachbarn.
mfg die fischfabrik 		

Da geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht ! Gruß Wf  |wavey:


----------



## MS aus G (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kann ich so zum Glück nicht bestätigen!!! Spodsbjerg kenne ich zwar nicht, sondern nur Bagenkop, aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Hafen zu tun. Bin zwar im November da, ist dann nicht so viel los, aber auf ein freundliches Hallo gab es immer eine Antwort, egal, ob gefangen wurde oder nicht, oder, ob man nur mal eine kleine Hafenrunde gedreht hat. Da ich privat sehr viele Kontakte nach Holland habe, kann ich die Freundlichkeit aber auch bestätigen. Ich habe auf LL noch keine Holländer kennen gelernt. Was mir aber am meisten imponiert sind die immer freundlichen LL-Bewohner!!! Wenn man mit dem Auto z.B. die schmalen Straßen zu den Slippanlagen fährt, muss ja immer jemand am Rand halten (zumindest in Bukkemose und Fredmose), je nachdem wer eine günstige Haltemöglichkeit hat, hält halt an und danach wird gegrüsst was das Zeug hält!!! Am schönsten finde ich noch die kleinen Tische am Staßenrand mit den Kassen drauf, kennt man ja aus Deutschland nicht. Gut im November gibt es nicht mehr so viel Auswahl aber da wird das Brennholz für den Kamin oder mal ein paar Äpfel oder Kartoffeln gekauft. Das alles ist für mich, neben dem Angeln, mit ein Grund, das ich schon über 20 Jahre auf die Insel fahre.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## bacalo (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Okay.....
bin "nur" so einer von den Kutteranglern aus HeliTown,
die sich neben dem beruflichen, familiären und ehrenamtlichen Alltag mal so richtig tierisch geil auf den jährlichen Wochentörn mit gleichgesinnten freut|rolleyes|rolleyesjaaaaa|rolleyes|rolleyes.
Nur so am Rande: Etwa ca. 1,6 % von 365 Kalendertagen!
Im Übrigen, sollte ich mich etwa erklären|gr:.

Also; vor Ort eingetroffen,......ups.......egal 
- gebucht ist gebucht -, 
*1.* wettertechnisch das beste daraus machen
*2. *anglerisch an den gegebenen Umständen anpassen bzw. herantasten
*3.* im Benehmen mit der mitfahrenden Truppe das vernünftig machbare koordinieren
*4. und *einfach nur aus den freien Tagen das beste d´raus umsetzen und den Akku auftanken; z.B. in der Chill-out-area.

Die Gleichung aufzustellen: "noch drei Kilo Dorschfilet und wir haben unsere Kosten heraus" kenne ich zu genüge und ich denke mir meinen Teil!!!!!!|evil:!!!!!!!!!

*Wenn das allerdings das "CREDO*" eines Ostseetörns sein sollte, wundert euch nicht über das Geschäftsgebahren der ...mh, ich sag´s mal so...DIENSTLEISTER:

Immer eine handbreit Wasser unter eurem Kiel!

Greets
Peter


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin auch gerade mit der Familie auf Langeland und das Wetter ist eher so lala...
Hat jemand von euch schon ein paar Hornhechte gefangen vom Ufer aus und wenn ja wo habt Ihr gefagen ? 


Lieben Dank !


----------



## roofvisser (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade mit der Familie auf Langeland und das Wetter ist eher so lala...
> Hat jemand von euch schon ein paar Hornhechte gefangen vom Ufer aus und wenn ja wo habt Ihr gefagen ?
> 
> 
> Lieben Dank !



Hallo,
Ich habe samstag-abend in eine stunde 3 schone hornhechte gefangen mit blinker More-silda 18 und 22 gram schwarz-silber von Ufer.
Ich war am Illebolleskov (nr 30 auf die site _*"zeeforelvissen"*_)


Gruss
Kees.


----------



## autoglas (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Kees du bist perfekt,die Daten helfen Einsteiger und selbst Profis bedanke mich,mach weiter so!!!, und zu den Kritikern in jeder Form,Fischfabrik,Bilddarstellung,Streckbank usw.blah blah blah,bleibt doch aus dem Board.einige haben schon kein Bock mehr zu posten.Hallo Mario und Fischerbandit Ich bin ganz Eurer Meinung Gruß vom LL verückten,war im April 1Woche und hatte leider schlechstes Wetter,eine Meerforelle war doch dabei (Botofte Strand),geh im Juni und bin sehr gut vorbereitet,habe genug Buttlöffel dabei,melde mich Gruß Horst


----------



## chaco (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hallo kees sowas finde ich super mit dein daten!! PRIMA DAUM HOCH


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Was mir aber am meisten imponiert sind die immer freundlichen LL-Bewohner!!! Wenn man mit dem Auto z.B. die schmalen Straßen zu den Slippanlagen fährt, muss ja immer jemand am Rand halten (zumindest in Bukkemose und Fredmose), je nachdem wer eine günstige Haltemöglichkeit hat, hält halt an und danach wird gegrüsst was das Zeug hält!!! Am schönsten finde ich noch die kleinen Tische am Staßenrand mit den Kassen drauf, kennt man ja aus Deutschland nicht. Gut im November gibt es nicht mehr so viel Auswahl aber da wird das Brennholz für den Kamin oder mal ein paar Äpfel oder Kartoffeln gekauft. Das alles ist für mich, neben dem Angeln, mit ein Grund, das ich schon über 20 Jahre auf die Insel fahre.
> Gruß Mario


 
#6Kann ich so nur bestätigen! 
Das die anderen Angler in Spodsbjerg nicht Grüssen wenn man selber nett grüsst ist mir neu. Vielleicht kommt auch nur der Neid bei einigen Leuten raus (Sätze mit Fischfabrik etc.sprechen dafür).
Gruß     "der Querulant"


----------



## Colli_HB (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Engelhai, ich sehe das genauso wie Du! Ich fahre schon viele Jahre nach Langeland und habe schon gute und auch sehr schlechte Jahre erlebt.
Es freut mich, dass sich der Dorschbestand wieder so gut erholt hat.
Damit es so bleibt sollte jeder sein eigenes Handeln überdenken!
Fische zu entnehmen ist keine Schande und dafür braucht sich niemand rechtfertigen! Wir sind in Dänemark zu Gast und sollten uns daher so bewegen, dass wir uns nicht angreifbar machen.


----------



## vdausf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi,
also mit nicht grüßen in Spodsbjerg kann ich auch nicht bestätigen.
Alle die ich angesprochen hab haben auch mit mir geredet. ;-)
Unserem Nachbarn schönen Gruß nach Paderborn!
Dieses bla bla bla mit Fischfabrik usw. ... ich mach mir langsam auch Gedanken hier etwas zu posten, deshalb ist mein Bericht kurz und knapp....

*Wir sollten uns darauf einigen solche Beiträge einfach zu ignorieren, da haben wir solche Leuts am meisten geärgert!?!?*

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Fisch ist da, er muss gesucht und natürlich gefunden werden.
War jetzt zwei mal auf LL , beim ersten mal waren lange nicht so viele Boote im Süden unterwegs.
Wie die Fänge waren kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Wir haben am letzten Tag zwei Kollegen im Schlauchboot an den drei roten Tonnen im Süden gesehen!
Mit der Ausrüstung wünsch ich keinem die Bugwelle der Maersk wie wir sie vor drei Jahren erlebt haben!!
Aber da ist sich ja jeder selbst der Nächste.

So denn, allen die oben sind viel Petri und immer ne gute Unterhaltung im Hafen. ;-)
Gruß aus Franken


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> @Engelhai, ich sehe das genauso wie Du! Ich fahre schon viele Jahre nach Langeland und habe schon gute und auch sehr schlechte Jahre erlebt.
> Es freut mich, dass sich der Dorschbestand wieder so gut erholt hat.
> Damit es so bleibt sollte jeder sein eigenes Handeln überdenken!
> Fische zu entnehmen ist keine Schande und dafür braucht sich niemand rechtfertigen! Wir sind in Dänemark zu Gast und sollten uns daher so bewegen, dass wir uns nicht angreifbar machen.


 
Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das es an uns Anglern liegt, das der Dorschbestand vor ein paar Jahren am Boden war....oder? Wenn du wirklich so denkst  brauchste auf meine Frage nicht zu antworten!! #d


----------



## rule270 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Komme schon seid nach LL. und habe jedes Jahr neue Erfahrungen gemacht.
Man sollte die Fische suchen . Was die Freundlichkeit und Ruhe anbetrifft sollten wir uns als Gäste an unseren Dänischen Nachbarn orientieren. Damit ist alles gesagt! Also allen LL Fans weiterhin viel Petry Heil und gute Ferien in unserem Gastland.
Rudi


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Werde am Samstag für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg aufschlagen.
Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus und auch der Fischbestand  lässt zu hoffenv#:
Gibt es in Spodsbjerg eine Tankstelle?


----------



## roofvisser (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg aufschlagen.
> Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus und auch der Fischbestand  lässt zu hoffenv#:
> Gibt es in Spodsbjerg eine Tankstelle?



Es gibt ein Tankstellen in Spodsbjerg am supermarket, etwa 250 meter von hafen, da gibt es kein autogas, nur benzin 92, 95 und diesel

Gruss,
Kees.


----------



## Colli_HB (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Spodsbjerg: Nein es liegt nicht alleine an uns Anglern. Und dennoch kann es nicht schaden, wenn jeder sein eigenes Handeln und den Umgang mit den Fischen überdenkt. Bei eingien entsteht der Eindruck, dass Angeln steht nicht im Vordergrund, sondern das Fangen. 

@Udo, ja gleich am Hafen ist eine Tankstelle


----------



## SnowHH1991 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin,

bei uns geht es nun auch am Samstag für eine Woche auf die Insel. Unsere Ausfahrten starten wir, so wie sonst auch, wieder von Spodsbjerg aus. Wir sind 8 Mann, verteilt auf 2 70 ps Boote. Wir reisen mit Hamburger Kennzeichen an. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Bootssteg (unser Trupp dürfte kaum zu übersehen sein :vik.

Wenn man sich die Windvorhersage anschaut, dürfte es zumindestens von den Stärken her ganz Gut werden. Nur die Richtung stimmt noch nicht ganz (Ost-#q). Aber wie man es kennt, ist das bis jetzt eh alles "Kaffeesatzleserei" und am Ende kommt alles anders. Durch windfinder.com, kann man sich auch schon mal verrückt machen lassen |uhoh:.

Bis dahin, allen die oben sind und allen die demnächst los fahren viel Petri!

Timo


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bei uns geht es nun auch am Samstag für eine Woche auf die Insel. Unsere Ausfahrten starten wir, so wie sonst auch, wieder von Spodsbjerg aus. Wir sind 8 Mann, verteilt auf 2 70 ps Boote. Wir reisen mit Hamburger Kennzeichen an. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Bootssteg (unser Trupp dürfte kaum zu übersehen sein :vik.
> 
> ...



Jup am besten noch die app laden dann kann man sich auch auf der fahrt verrückt machen [emoji1] so wie ich das doch jedes mal wieder mache


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort :m

Werden Samstagmorgen schon recht früh starten, damit wir gut durch Hamburg kommen, wollen an der Autobahnbrücke nach Fünen unser Boot schonnmal ins Wasser lassen mit der Hoffnung
auf ein paar  Filets fürs Abendbrot|rolleyes

Man sieht sich in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Elsenbert (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Langeland Fans.
Bald gehts los. Sind von 07-14.06 in Bagenkop.
Hat jemand Tips welche Farben aktuell ganz gut lauf und in welchen Tiefen man die Leoparden suchen sollte.

Wir waren vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal auf Langeland und haben ausschließlich auf Braun-glitter Farbene Kopyto in 12 cm gefangen. 
Relativ flach auf 14-18 m.

Ich will keine genauen Fangplätze nur grobe Empfehlungen was die Taktik für den Süden um diese Zeit angeht.

Danke schon mal und Petri Heil


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort :m
> 
> Werden Samstagmorgen schon recht früh starten, damit wir gut durch Hamburg kommen, wollen an der Autobahnbrücke nach Fünen unser Boot schonnmal ins Wasser lassen mit der Hoffnung
> auf ein paar Filets fürs Abendbrot|rolleyes
> ...


 

um gut durch Hamburg zu kommen.....solltet Ihr derzeit entweder Euer Boot weit früher zu Wasser lassen oder die Bahn nehmen....HAMBURG.....EINE BAUSTELLE!!!

Wenn man nichts kann und nichts gelernt hat....sich aber die Schuhe zubinden kann und nicht auf den Tisch sch.....dann kann man sicher einen Job in der Hamburger Verkehrsplanung bekommen......

ab Samstag wieder auf unserer Insel


----------



## Wahoo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

DASA Teamchef, wie lange soll die Baustelle denn noch da sein, wir sind Mitte Juni unterwegs..... wie sieht es früh morgens dort aus.... wäre doch dann sinnvoll oder?

Zu den unfreundlichen Anglern kann ich auch nichts sagen. Könnte sein das es an der Tageszeit liegt, manche sind halt Morgenmuffel und kriegen die Zähne nicht auseinander :q

Zu dem leidigen Thema Fischfänge sollten sich die Leute mit Anschuldigungen zurück nehmen. Angler nehmen viel Zeit, Geld und vor allem Geduld auf sich und manchmal ist sogar der Wettergott nicht gnädig. 

Selbst wenn man nichts gefangen hat gibt es Leute die meckern.... also ich wünsche jedem Angler viel Petri Heil.
Und wenn man genug hat kann man die Dorsche auch zurück setzen.... wie unsere holländischen Kollegen.

Mir selbst fällt immer wieder auf das bei den Booten die mit Kirmesbestückung der Ruten wenig oder nur Kleinzeugs fangen. Die sind auch meistens sehr unzufrieden...... 

Wir haben letztes Jahr mal Entwicklungshilfe bei paar Kollegen gemacht und die waren völlig aus dem Häuschen als sie dann mal einen 80er Dorsch gedrillt haben und dabei fast aus dem Boot gefallen sind..... sorry wenn die Jungs das jetzt hier mitlesen :vik: Aber warum spricht man die Angler die gut fangen nicht mal an und fragt was man selber verkehr macht als neidisch die Faust in der Tasche zu machen. Bei uns hat noch niemand eine dumme Antwort bekommen.....

Wir sind alle Angler..... und machen uns gegenseitig das Leben schwer. Darüber sollten wir alle mal nachdenken |wavey:

Grüßen möchte ich hier noch die Hamurger Jungs die ein wenig wüst aussahen und wir öfter mal einen lustigen Plausch auf dem Wasser hatten....

Fertig :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Wahoo schrieb:


> wie lange soll die Baustelle denn noch da sein, wir sind Mitte Juni unterwegs..... wie sieht es früh morgens dort aus.... wäre doch dann sinnvoll oder?



 Bis 2022, leider kein Scherz! 

 Früh morgens? Vor 6 Uhr am Wochenende und nicht zur Ferienzeit ok....


----------



## Wahoo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

#q#q#q sind die von allen guten Geistern verlassen.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Baustellen HAMBURG,

ja, es soll vermutlich bis 2022 dauern - wobei derzeit noch die Brücke (Abfahrt Heimfeld) saniert wird, und somit schon vorher für generve sorgt!
Für die die jetzt hoch fahren ist ja bis Sonntag auch noch die NOK-Brücke auf eine Spur begrenzt.....

und allem hinzu kommt UNSER Fahrverhalten, da sind dauernde Spurwechsel.....oder ein "Dich lass ich nicht rein" nicht weit weg von denen, die nur Vollgas und Bremse kennen! Ich fahre täglich durch den Tunnel und versuche immer ohne Bremsen hindurch zu fahren, klappt auch meistens, weil ich im Tunnel meist rechts bei den LKW fahre. Ein dosiertes Gas geben und rechtzeitiges Gas wegnehmen reicht meistens völlig aus.....und man ist nicht nur deutlich entspannter, sondern oft auch eher durch als die GAS/Bremser!


----------



## MS aus G (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kann mich noch erinnern, war glaub ich vor 5 Jahren. Da bin ich in Nörten Hardenberg auf die Bahn aufgefahren und habe bis die Autobahn in Svendborg endet außer zum Tanken, nicht einmal die Bremse betätigen müssen!!! Sind so ca. 600 km, war das eine geile Anfahrt!!! Dagegen letztes Jahr bis zur dänischen Grenze ist die A7 eine einzige Baustelle, angefangen von Northeim, Hildesheim, Hannover, Hamburg, NOK Brücke,...!!! Da sind Baustellen gewesen von knapp 20km länge, das macht dann nicht wirklich Spass. Da bin ich die Strecke innerhalb von 3 Wochen auch noch 2x gefahren, das erspare ich mir diesesmal und bin 2 Wochen am Stück mit 2 unterschiedlichen Gruppen da. Ist zwar erst im November aber die Fangmeldungen sind ja schon einmal positiv das macht mir Hoffnung, das im November auch noch Fische da sind!!! Allen die oben sind oder am WE fahren viel Petri heil!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Kann mich noch erinnern, war glaub ich vor 5 Jahren. Da bin ich in Nörten Hardenberg auf die Bahn aufgefahren und habe bis die Autobahn in Svendborg endet außer zum Tanken, nicht einmal die Bremse betätigen müssen!!! Sind so ca. 600 km, war das eine geile Anfahrt!!! Dagegen letztes Jahr bis zur dänischen Grenze ist die A7 eine einzige Baustelle, angefangen von Northeim, Hildesheim, Hannover, Hamburg, NOK Brücke,...!!! Da sind Baustellen gewesen von knapp 20km länge, das macht dann nicht wirklich Spass. Da bin ich die Strecke innerhalb von 3 Wochen auch noch 2x gefahren, das erspare ich mir diesesmal und bin 2 Wochen am Stück mit 2 unterschiedlichen Gruppen da. Ist zwar erst im November aber die Fangmeldungen sind ja schon einmal positiv das macht mir Hoffnung, das im November auch noch Fische da sind!!! Allen die oben sind oder am WE fahren viel Petri heil!!!
> Gruß Mario


 
Jo!!! Eigentlich bremse ich auch nur für Dorsche und Meerforellen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



engelhai schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal informiert dann weiss man das der Ostseedorsch erst mit ca 70 cm Länge das erste mal laicht.



moinsen,
wo hast´n den käse her???

die laichenden dorsche werden immer kleiner(reaktion auf die überfischung der größeren durch fischer und angler...wir angler haben einen starken einfluss auf den dorschbestand in der westlichen ostsee!!!)
die kleinsten, laichbereiten fische sind um die 30cm(6-12monate alt), ab 35cm sind es wohl über 90% die am laichgeschehen teilnehmen, ab 40/42cm alle...

für uns, die wir an der küste wohnen und quasi jeden tag "frischfisch" fangen können, ist es natürlich leicht über diejenigen zu meckern, die einmal im jahr 100-200 dorsche pro urlaub entnehmen...
rechnet man aber seine eigenen entnahmen zusammen, so kommt man auch ganz leicht auf 100 fische...
es wird insgesamt von uns anglern zu viel entnommen, ich wäre für eine reglementierung der entnahmemengen bei uns anglern...auf xxx dorsche pro tag...

aber das trifft dann auch wieder nur die urlaubsangler(die den kohl, über´s jahr gesehen, wohl nicht fett machen...)


----------



## Jensemann76 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,

wir haben letzte Woche Samstag unser Ferienhaus in Bagenkop bezogen. Am Sonntag haben wir unser Boot auf einem Trailer von Torben Hansen in Empfang genommen und mussten dieses wegen dem schlechten Wetter bis Montag nachmittag vor unserem Haus parken. Dann ging es los nach Bukkemose um dort das Boot ins Wasser zu lassen. Hier waren die Wetterverhältnisse noch sehr angenehm und konnten innerhalb 3 Stunden ein paar schöne Dorsche, Heringe und Wittlinge einsammeln. Am Montag mittag wieder nach Bukkemose gefahren und wieder 33 Dorsche, 5 Heringe und einen Wittling gefangen. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht da wir viele Dorsche in nicht mal 7m tiefen Wasser mit leichter Spinnrute gefangen haben. In Bukkemose rechts raus und auf der Höhe Anfang bis Ende des Waldes war unser Fanggebiet. Heute sind nochmal 40 Dorsche in unsere Kiste gelandet und das Wetter wird von Stunde zu Stunde besser.


----------



## Elsenbert (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Jensemann76 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben letzte Woche Samstag unser Ferienhaus in Bagenkop bezogen. Am Sonntag haben wir unser Boot auf einem Trailer von Torben Hansen in Empfang genommen und mussten dieses wegen dem schlechten Wetter bis Montag nachmittag vor unserem Haus parken. Dann ging es los nach Bukkemose um dort das Boot ins Wasser zu lassen. Hier waren die Wetterverhältnisse noch sehr angenehm und konnten innerhalb 3 Stunden ein paar schöne Dorsche, Heringe und Wittlinge einsammeln. Am Montag mittag wieder nach Bukkemose gefahren und wieder 33 Dorsche, 5 Heringe und einen Wittling gefangen. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht da wir viele Dorsche in nicht mal 7m tiefen Wasser mit leichter Spinnrute gefangen haben. In Bukkemose rechts raus und auf der Höhe Anfang bis Ende des Waldes war unser Fanggebiet. Heute sind nochmal 40 Dorsche in unsere Kiste gelandet und das Wetter wird von Stunde zu Stunde besser.



Danke für den Bericht.
Habt ihr es auch vor Bagenkop probiert?


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Wahoo schrieb:


> DASA Teamchef, wie lange soll die Baustelle denn noch da sein, wir sind Mitte Juni unterwegs..... wie sieht es früh morgens dort aus.... wäre doch dann sinnvoll oder?
> 
> Zu den unfreundlichen Anglern kann ich auch nichts sagen. Könnte sein das es an der Tageszeit liegt, manche sind halt Morgenmuffel und kriegen die Zähne nicht auseinander :q
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jung´s lasst doch endlich gut sein......|krach:
Wieviel Fische die Angler entnehmen ist doch jedem seine Sache.
Derjenige der 1000 km fährt und viel fängt, kann viel mitnehmen (wie schön für Ihn)!
Massige Fische dürfen entnommen werden und damit basta.
Wie oft waren wir unterwegs und haben nur 2 Beutel Filet mit nach Hause genommen.
Wenn´s dann mal kracht , wird halt unter der Verwandschaft mehr Filet verteilt.
Wir Angler werden den Bestand nicht dezimieren (auch wenn viele gefangen werden); die Gammelfischer, etc. sind da viel erfolgreicher.
Kein Langelandfischer wird mit Truhen voll Filet nach Hause reisen und den Fisch auf dem Marktplatz verkaufen.
Die Norwegenfischer, die das damals praktiziert haben, wurden ja auch eingebremst!#6

Also lasst uns über die Fänge freuen und gönnt jedem seinen (ich betone) massigen Fisch#6

Die ganzen Diskussionen ,Fangmenge,Laichdorsch,etc führen zu keinem Ergebnis und vermiesen einem nur den Tag.

Übrigends Horst, hoffe Du hast wieder besseres Wetter !
Und Frank (du alter Wattwurmeinfrierer) viel Erfolg.

Ich komme erst in 4 Wochen....

Gruß#
TOM


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gegen mehr Kontrolle des Mindestmaße hätte ich allerdings nichts


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Am 05. Mai waren Kontrollen vor Langeland...! Soll allerdings (leider) sehr selten sein.


----------



## Colli_HB (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mehr Kontrollen und eine Entnahmeregelung halte ich auch für sinnvoll.

Das mit den Tannenbaumanglern ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Viele Angler haben beim Dorschangeln noch scheu vor großen Ködern. Ich hab dieses Jahr nur Gummiköder zwischen 15 und 22 cm am Einzelhaken gefischt. Und selbst damit hatte ich noch etliche untermaßige....


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mir wäre auch kein Köder bekant der für dorsch "zu groß"  ist


----------



## carlsberg (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Kees ein dickes Dankeschön an euch beiden für die tollen Videos ,Bilder und Berichte auf deiner  seite:m .
Und einen schönen restlichen urlaub noch


----------



## rule270 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bisher war es immer so was fängt hängt mit der Nahrung zusammen.
Möglichst leicht und nicht zu hastig führen bringt es immer!.
Ansonsten in 2 Wochen bin ich auf LL. Dann schauen wir mal was so geht.
LG Rudi


----------



## rule270 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kontrollen sind wichtig. Kann ja nichts passieren, die Maße liegen fest. Wenn wir uns dranhalten tun wir auch etwas für unseren späteren Fangerfolg.
Also Petry bis bald in Buckemose.
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin ab 24.05 bis 16.062014 in Buckemose im Grottevey ri. Strand 2. letzter Weg, 2 letztes Haus rechts . Wer Lust hat auf n snak oder n Bier. Dann können wir ja etwas austauschen. Aber Schwarz rot oder Orange silber geht immer. Gummi usw hängt von den Gegebenheiten ab. Müsste erst mal testen wo die Fische jagen.
Alles weiter auf LL
Viel Petry heil allen LL Fans
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Autogas ist ganz schlecht in Danmark.
Ich Tanke immer das letzte mal im Scanpark in Harreslee.
Letzt Abfahrt vor Grenze. Dort gibt es gute Einkaufsmöglichekeiten usw. und guten Angelshop.
Auch gibt es Autogas an der Tanke.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Bordis
Ich denke mal mit dem Hut in der Hand geht man gut durchs Land.

Ein Hallo geht immer, alles andere sollte an uns vorbeigehen.
Gefrustete Kollegen gibt es immer man sollte nur nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen. Wenn man auf alles negative reagieren soll wird man dann selbst schlecht gelaunt und der Tag vorbei.LG
Rudi


----------



## Elsenbert (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey rule270
Danke für die Infos. Das mit der Nahrung ist uns damals auch aufgefallen. Die ersten paar Dorsche haben ein paar Krabben ausgespuckt. Wir haben es dann mit Gummiködern in Krabbefarbe probiert und langsam Boden nah geführt. Dann lief es.

Aber kann dieses Jahr natürlich schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.
Werds auf jeden Fall mal mit diesen Gulpkrabben probieren. Hatt da jemand schon Erfahrung mit oder weiß jemand wie man an frische kommt?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

noch 48 Std......dann schleiche ich mich nach Langeland!!!

MannMannMann....juckt dat aber in den Fingern......


@DorschTom: Danke, und Jo, auch diesmal kommen wieder gefrorene Wattis zum Einsatz


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Pass auf, dass Deine Radlager in Ordnung sind!|bigeyes|bigeyes
da war doch mal was....

Ein dickes Petri und viel Spass
TOM


----------



## blutgraetsche (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, moin

melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder ( bin sonst nur ein interessierter 'Mitleser')
Wir sind seit ca. 20 Jahren immer Anfang April bei meist recht kühlem Wetter in Langeland gewesen (THF u. HuB)
Dieses Jahr fahren wir zum ersten mal im JUNI (7. bis 14.) nun meine Frage:
 Wie versorgt Ihr Eure Fische zu dieser Jahreszeit auf dem Wasser? Habt Ihr Eure Fischkisten mit Deckeln ausgerüstet / isoliert oder Eis mit an Bord? Eventuell auch nur ein nasses Handtuch auf der Fischkiste? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar - sind schließlich nur noch drei Wochen...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass Deine Radlager in Ordnung sind!|bigeyes|bigeyes
> da war doch mal was....
> 
> Ein dickes Petri und viel Spass
> TOM


 

Spaß werden wir haben.....und mein Boot beibt zu Hause.....

Merci


----------



## Wahoo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Multe
@ All

immer wieder kommt es vor das Seelachse vor Langeland gefangen werden. Gibt es markante Stellen. Wurden sie per Zufall gefangen oder sind auch schon welche gezielt gefangen worden.
Wäre ja schön wenn ausser Dorsch auch hier ein neuer Zielfisch gefangen werden könnte.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn ich mir das im Moment so anschaue, kribbelt es schon ein bißchen........


----------



## MS aus G (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Och nöö, und sitze hier vorm dummen Laptop. Dorsch-Tom das ist aber nicht nett von Dir!^^
 Ich glaube aber das haben die LL-Fahrer diese Woche auch verdient!!! Das Wetter war vorher wohl nicht ganz so toll. 
 Allen noch viel Petri heil.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Colli_HB (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@blutgrätsche, ich friere bei der Ankunft immer mit Wasser gefüllte Tiefkühlbeutel ein. Nach dem fangen lasse ich den Fisch erst im Eimer ausbluten und dann tue ich Ihn in ein geschlossenes gekühltes Behältnis, dass nach Möglichkeit im Schatten steht.


----------



## blutgraetsche (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke - sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Habt Ihr Euch für die Fischkisten Deckel o.ä. gebaut? Ich möchte keine Unsummen für eine große Kühlkiste ausgeben...


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



blutgraetsche schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder ( bin sonst nur ein interessierter 'Mitleser')
> Wir sind seit ca. 20 Jahren immer Anfang April bei meist recht kühlem Wetter in Langeland gewesen (THF u. HuB)
> ...


 
Tiefkühlbeutel sind gut aber noch besser sind meiner Meinung nach mit Wasser gefüllte und gefrorene Tetra Paks oder Milchpackungen da diese Formstabil sind und nicht so schnell kaputt gehen. Speziele Fischkisten haben wir nicht........ wir nehmen einfache Wannen mit Löchern oder "Brotkörbe" und legen dann die Tetra Paks oben auf den Fisch.
Gruß


----------



## Multe (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Wahoo schrieb:


> @ Multe
> @ All
> 
> immer wieder kommt es vor das Seelachse vor Langeland gefangen werden. Gibt es markante Stellen. Wurden sie per Zufall gefangen oder sind auch schon welche gezielt gefangen worden.
> Wäre ja schön wenn ausser Dorsch auch hier ein neuer Zielfisch gefangen werden könnte.



Die Köhler sind, wie auch der Leng, reine Zufallsfänge.
Köhler fängst du auch mal als "Beifang" beim Mefoangeln in der Dämmerung.
Leng aber nur in den tiefen Rinnen.
Wenn du mal einen anderen Fisch fangen willst, so probier es einmal auf Meeräsche. Die sind gerade in der warmen Jahreszeit in großen Schwärmen unterwegs. 
Den Steinbutt kannst du ganz gezielt befischen. Wichtig hierbei sind aber ganz frische Tobis als Köder. Nur die Stellen wo sie gefangen werden wird dir leider niemand sagen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej blutgrätsche, ich benutze zum Kühlen gefrorenes Salzwasser in 2l Milchbehältern aus Plastik. Über die Kiste kommt ein nasses Handtuch und das  reicht auch im Sommer bei großer Hitze.
Unten in meiner Fischkiste habe ich eine Rasengitter ( gibt es für kleines Geld im Baumarkt) damit der Fisch nicht in der "Brühe" liegt.


----------



## Multe (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

so sieht es aus, wenn ein Fisch in der Kiste liegt.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> hej blutgrätsche, ich benutze zum Kühlen gefrorenes Salzwasser in 2l Milchbehältern aus Plastik. Über die Kiste kommt ein nasses Handtuch und das reicht auch im Sommer bei großer Hitze.
> Unten in meiner Fischkiste habe ich eine Rasengitter ( gibt es für kleines Geld im Baumarkt) damit der Fisch nicht in der "Brühe" liegt.



Hallo Walter, super Sache mit den Milchbehältern. Meine Frau hat schon den Auftrag erhalten unsere Milchpakete ja nicht weg zu werfen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Thomas, DVD ist auf dem Weg + ????
Gruß Walter


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Alles klar, dann machen wir nächste Woche noch einen Videoabend zur Einstimmung. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Soo mein Quantum Dorsch ist auch angekommen.  Macht ein sehr guten eindruck.:m
Köpfe sind auch gegossen und beschichtet ! Es kann also los gehn.


----------



## Colli_HB (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hab den blauen Zebco Fischeimer, ist vom Prinzip her genauso wie das Rasengitter. Unten liegt ein Rost drin. Ich glaube vor 4-5 Jahren rannte jeder zweite mit so einem Eimer in Spodsbjerg rum...


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Multe

Die Idee mit dem Rasengitter ist top    #6

Werde gleich mal im Baumarkt vorbeischauen.


----------



## blutgraetsche (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielen Dank - werde heute auch gleich den Baumarkt meines Vertrauens aufsuchen...


----------



## jörg12345 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo
habe mir heute im camping zubehör große kühlakkus gekauft stk.1.49 die sind gut und passen genau in normalen kühlboxen .
Tip ! wenn es mal besser läuft ,ihr bekommt aber auch für den transport schöne große stüroporboxen bei torben hansen auf langeland für nur 6.00euro
unglaublich finde ich ,die haben mein fisch immer tiefgefroren nach 6 stunden nach hause gebracht .
so alle noch ein petri heil .
noch 7 Tage #6 und ich bin auf LL
lg jörg


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Langeland 10-17.05 die ersten Tage Wind Wind Wind dann kamen drei Tage  mit der von mir so geschätzten long Island mit den besten Skipper der Welt. Boot in Vollcharter Tag 1 : 90 sehr schöne .Tag 2 96 richtig Gute  Heute 157 Richtige Knaller Trotz aller zu erwatenden """Komentare """" Ich Fange gern viel und Groß für den KOCHTOPF
Gruß : ein Fischräuber 

Trotz Ischias  und anderer Gesundheitlicher Einschränkung  Nüschts verlernt auch meine Mitstreiter 3 Anfänger dabei haben Gut abgeräumt Z. B. Martin mit seinen 5,8 kg Dorsch


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Boh petri, wenn du dich heute nacht beobachtet fühlst, das ist mein neid. Der schleicht dir hinterher.


----------



## MS aus G (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Glückwunsch Rudolf,
 Ihr hattet schon mein Mitgefühl wegen dem Wetter, aber als es besser wurde hab ich mir schon gedacht, das Ihr richtig gut fangen werdet!!! Hatte ich ja schon mal geschrieben, das ich mir keine Gedanken mache, wenn Ihr nur rauskommt und so ist es ja auch gekommen. Ich hoffe, das Marco auch gut gefangen hat. Habt Ihr Euch mal getroffen und Euch ausgetauscht?
 Von mir ein dickes Petri heil!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Ich hab den blauen Zebco Fischeimer, ist vom Prinzip her genauso wie das Rasengitter. Unten liegt ein Rost drin. Ich glaube vor 4-5 Jahren rannte jeder zweite mit so einem Eimer in Spodsbjerg rum...



Dieser Eimer ist wirklich spitzenklasse. In diesem Eimer kommen nämlich meine Filets, wenn ich im Filetierraum meine Fische küchenfertig mache. Durch das Gitter kann das wasser gut ablaufen und meine Filets liegen trocken. Ein MUSS für jeden Angler.


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Dieser Eimer ist wirklich spitzenklasse. In diesem Eimer kommen nämlich meine Filets, wenn ich im Filetierraum meine Fische küchenfertig mache. Durch das Gitter kann das wasser gut ablaufen und meine Filets liegen trocken. Ein MUSS für jeden Angler.



So sieht das aus.
Wir angeln ja nicht weil wir Hunger haben, sondern um ein  hochwertiges Lebensmittel zu erhalten.
Meine Filets kommen in einen Baueimer  mit einem  Sieb aus Edelstahl.
Bis morgen auf der Insel|jump:


----------



## otto57 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin 

 was war das für eine Welle die Woche (Donnerstag ) am Bukkemosestrand, wo kam die her.

 Haben bestimmt welche mitbekommen, draußen haben wir nichts gemerkt.

 Aber man hat das rauschen am Strand noch weit draußen gehört.

 Soll wohl ein Meter hoch gewesen sein.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Rudolf,
> Ihr hattet schon mein Mitgefühl wegen dem Wetter, aber als es besser wurde hab ich mir schon gedacht, das Ihr richtig gut fangen werdet!!! Hatte ich ja schon mal geschrieben, das ich mir keine Gedanken mache, wenn Ihr nur rauskommt und so ist es ja auch gekommen. Ich hoffe, das Marco auch gut gefangen hat. Habt Ihr Euch mal getroffen und Euch ausgetauscht?
> Von mir ein dickes Petri heil!!!
> Gruß Mario


Hi Mario
Ich hatte angeboten So. Vormittag Klönschnack und Grillen. Drei hätten mitfahren können . Ich hatte das Boot in Vollcharter . aber dann habe Ich Wochenlang nichts mehr gehört#c#c#c   Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Boh petri, wenn du dich heute nacht beobachtet fühlst, das ist mein neid. Der schleicht dir hinterher.


Hi mein Gutster.
Stapel nicht tief . erstens kennst du dich auch sehr Gut aus im Revier und zweitens fängst du immer deinen Fisch|supergri .
Gruß aus Nordhessen Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

|supergri danke danke aber dieses jahr war windtechnisch nicht so doll da kann man die leute die es besser haben schon mal beneiden #a


----------



## Oli74 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So das mit dem HSV ist durch! Jetzt wird sich voll auf Langeland konzentriert!
 12 Tage noch !
 Gruss OLI


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Oli74 schrieb:


> So das mit dem HSV ist durch! Jetzt wird sich voll auf Langeland konzentriert!
> 12 Tage noch !
> Gruss OLI


|sagnix


----------



## dirka (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Leute,sind am Samstag wieder von Langeland zurück gekommen. 

In der letzten Woche haben wir uns unter anderem mit einigen holländischen Anglern unterhalten. Sie haben uns berichtet, dass sie ihre Dorsche mit Garnelen fangen ( wenn wir das richtig verstanden haben ).

Wir haben auch mit Naturködern gefangen, Seeringelwurm und Sandaal,....das mit den Garnelen interessiert mich jetzt aber schon.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? 
Welche Arten Garnelen oder Shrimps nimmt man dazu? Tiefgekühlte aus dem Supermarkt oder frisch?

Welche Montagen benutzt man? Nachläufer-Montagen oder normale Paternoster mit Grundblei.

Driftend hinter dem Boot oder doch lieber verankert?

Danke euch im vorraus


----------



## captain73 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dirka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,sind am Samstag wieder von Langeland zurück gekommen.
> 
> In der letzten Woche haben wir uns unter anderem mit einigen holländischen Anglern unterhalten. Sie haben uns berichtet, dass sie ihre Dorsche mit Garnelen fangen ( wenn wir das richtig verstanden haben ).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dirka,

wie lief's denn auf Dorsch?

VG Captain


----------



## dirka (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

TOP!!! Hatten nen guten Captain:vik:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dirka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,sind am Samstag wieder von Langeland zurück gekommen.
> 
> In der letzten Woche haben wir uns unter anderem mit einigen holländischen Anglern unterhalten. Sie haben uns berichtet, dass sie ihre Dorsche mit Garnelen fangen ( wenn wir das richtig verstanden haben ).
> 
> ...


Hallo dirka
4km von dir kannste Gerne einen Craschkurs in Naturköderangeln (auch mit Garnelen) bekommen.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesEgal ob einfache Montage oder Blei am Schlitten, Durchlauf  ,langer Nachläufer und und und.|kopfkrat|kopfkratFrage deine Deiseler Kollegen die haben als Anfänger Gut gefangen:q:q:q:q bei einen guten Coatching
Gruß aus Hümme Rudolf  PS: Brandung ist mal eine MEISTERLICHE Disziplin von mir gewesen . Boot klappt aber auch sehr Gut


----------



## dirka (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo rudolf,
hab schon gehört,  dass ihr gut gefangen habt. So, so, dann waren also naturköder der Schlüssel zum erfolg:m
nimmst du denn gefrorene garnelen? Hatte mal welche aus dem glas in der brandung dran, sind aber ständig abgefallen.

Für das nächste jahr ist das boot übrigens schon klar gemacht.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dirka schrieb:


> Hallo rudolf,
> hab schon gehört,  dass ihr gut gefangen habt. So, so, dann waren also naturköder der Schlüssel zum erfolg:m
> nimmst du denn gefrorene garnelen? Hatte mal welche aus dem glas in der brandung dran, sind aber ständig abgefallen.
> 
> Für das nächste jahr ist das boot übrigens schon klar gemacht.


Hallo dirka
Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist und wirds auch bleiben der Kieler Pilk. Da in LL ab den 01.06 kein Blei mehr verkauft werden darf habe ich mich GÜNSTIGST eingedeckt 100 Pilk von 65g bis 200 g für 150€  90% meiner Fische mit Pilker der Rest auf Gummi 60g Kugelkopf Doppelschwanz Japanrot /schwarz. Es sind Heringe im Belt also Pilkfarbe ""blau/silber""der 100g Pilk hat mir über 50 Ü60 gebracht.   die mit Beifängern ,Gummi etc. rumexperimentiert haben fingen dementsprechend. Achim stand als Neuling neben mir und fischte die Abdrift. etwas Anleitung und er fing Richtig Gut (auf blau/silber) Ich pers. fische nur die Aufdrift.Brandung Garnelen ??? Nimm Wattwurm ,ist und bleibt der bessere Köder.NATURKÖDER probier mal"" Muschelfleisch!!!!!""  In einen kleinen Verbandsschlauch für Finger (Apotheke) hälts wunderbar am Haken und ist ein Top Köder Noch 7Wochen dann bin Ich auf Sommerdorsch oben  und im Okt auf dicke fette Platten ,nicht die Hungerrippen vom Frühjahr zu fischen Gruß Rudolf


----------



## SnowHH1991 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin aus Spodsbjerg,

da ich gestern Abend im Gästebuch durch Zufall das W-Lan Passwort gefunden habe, kann ich nun heute einen kleinen Zwischenbericht geben. Die letzten Tage waren wirklich traumhaft! Tolles Wetter, meist wenig bis gar kein Wind und die Fische beissen auch noch (man muss sie jedoch suchen).

Nur heute mussten wir bedingt durch den unpassenden Süd-Ost Wind die Ausfahrt abbrechen. Dieser verstärkte die sowieso ständig vorhandene Strömung so stark, dass man selbst mit 120g + nicht auf den Grund kam. Schade!

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen meistens hinter der Grünen Tonne gefischt (Sportplatz?!) immer an den Kanten auf 20-24 m ausschließlich mit Gummifisch (Topköder: 4,5" Shaker in Champagner & Fire Perch von Lunker City an 40-50g Köpfen). Als absolut fängig hat sich das "schleifen" des Köders am Grund in der Abdrift erwiesen gepaart mit ganz zaghaften jigbewegungen. Aggressives jiggen brachte uns kaum Bisse. Mein Vater, der eher der "gemütliche" ist und diese Technik anscheinend perfekt beherrscht, ist bis jetzt jeden Tag "best Man on the boat" :vik:. Gute Größen bis 65/70 cm hatten wir bisher jeden Tag dabei.

Nun zum absoluten Highlight bisher: Am Montag Abend entschieden wir uns in den Abendstunden noch ein wenig auf Platte zu fischen. Also kurz raus auf eine Sandbank und Anker werfen. Mein Freund, der es auf Hornhechte abgesehen hatte angelt mit der Spinnrute und Blinker während wir ein paar Platte verhafteten. Während ich auf das Wasser schaute, beobachtete ich plötzlich etwas, dass an der Oberfläche raubte (dank meiner Polaroid). Wir flachsten noch an Bord: "War bestimmt ne Mefo". Keine 2 Minuten später ein kräftiger Ruck in der Rute meines Freundes...Das konnte kein Hornhecht sein. Und tatsächlich kam am Ende der Schnur kein Schnabelritter, sondern ein schöner Silberbarren an die Oberfläche. Es folgte ein spannender Drill (Totenstille an Bord) und eine am Ende doch sichere Landung....WoW was für ein Moment bei strahlender Abendsonne: Traumhaft.

Sollte noch etwas spannendes passieren, werde ich es hier berichten. Anbei schon mal ein paar erste Beweisbilder.

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Z@nder (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder

Petri Heil.:m


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Macht Laune auf mehr oder Meer:m
Weiterhin viel Spass...

Bin schon ganz nervös.... bis zum 21.6. ist noch so lang
Gruß
Tom


----------



## MS aus G (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schöner Bericht!!! Euch allen weiterhin viel Petri und gutes Wetter!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Dorschjigger (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin,

auch für uns geht es in guten 3 Wochen (das 4te Jahr in Folge) wieder Richtung LL. 
Ich bin seit dem letzten Jahr dabei vom Pilker auf Gummi umzusteigen. Hatte im letzten Jahr zwar die besten Erfolge mit kleinen Pilkern um die 50 Gramm, leider war aber auch sehr viel Kleinzeug dabei, was schon regelrecht nervig wurde.
Daher der Wechsel zu Gummi in 10 cm bis 14 cm Größe. Das Problem hier liegt meiner Erfahrung nach bei einer Vielzahl mehr Fehlbissen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit zusätzlichen "Angsthaken", sprich einem zusätzlichen Drilling am Gummi? Wo habt ihr den montiert (unten/oben?)
Speziell habe ich mir u.a. "Aquantic Deep Diver" gekauft. Diese haben zwei Drillinge, einen oben, einen unten. Ich befürchte nun ohne Ende Hänger und Köderverluste, da ich auch grundsätzlich Zudrift fische und ständig Bodenkontakt habe. 

Gruß Dorschjigger


----------



## Colli_HB (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Dorschjigger, Du brauchst beim Dorsch keine Stinger! (Angstdrillinge).
Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen einfache Jigköpfe und Gummifische (Shaker/Kopyto/Sluggo/Twister) zu kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach sind die vorgebleiten Gummifische schwieriger zu führen und durch die 2 Drillinge am Bauch anfälliger für Hänger.


----------



## captain73 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,

heute folgt in aller Kürze und Knappheit unser Bericht der Angelwoche vom 10.-16. Mai.

Sonntag und Montag sehr schlechte Bedingungen mit Sturm (Windstärke 5). Ausfahrt nicht möglich oder unsinnig. Einige Würfe in der Brandung gemacht und unsere Getränkereserven dezimiert#g

Am Montag endlich die erste Ausfahrt unterlandig auf Platte, da die Bedingungen zum Dorschangeln immer noch schlecht waren. Dienstag dann auf Dorsch mit durchschnittlichem Erfolg. Mir gelang es einen 80er Kaliber zu landen - schöner Fisch Ansonsten sehr sehr viele Kleine, was für die nächsten jahre jedoch hoffen lässt.

Donnerstag dann perfekte Bedingungen. 14 km Ausfahrt bis zu den Fischründen. Dank Kartenplotter einen Top-Spot gefunden. Mit 4 Angelkameraden dann ca. 45 gute (60-80cm) in 2,5 Stunden gefangen. War ein super Angeltag, der mit leichtem Gerät (60 gr. reichten aus) richtig Laune gemacht hat.

Fazit: Wir kommen im nächsten Mai wieder. Boot ist schon bei Nikolaj gebucht.

Ansonsten ein Hoch auf unseren Boardie "dirka", der heute 40 Lenze alt wird|schild-g

Rudolf: Sorry, dass eine Zusammenkunft nicht geklappt hat. Habe dir PN geschrieben.

VG Captain


----------



## MS aus G (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Marko,
 das mit dem Wetter hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hier im Weserbergland hat es schon ganz schön "gepustet". Ihr habt aber auch kein Glück mit dem Wetter. Trotzdem Petri zu Euren Fängen und im nächsten Jahr ist Euch der Wettergott hold!!!
 @dirka: von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und willkommen im "Club der alten Säcke"!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> heute folgt in aller Kürze und Knappheit unser Bericht der Angelwoche vom 10.-16. Mai.
> 
> ...


Hi Marko
Wie du wußtest hatte Ich die Long Island in Charter ,da hätten wie angeboten 4 von euch mitgekonnt |bigeyes . Ralf hat eure ""Brandungsspezialisten!!!!""ja bei der Ausnüchterungstour getroffen |uhoh: . Do + Fr. ist ein Braunschweiger Ehepaar mit bei uns gewesen 80 Dorsche.)#6#6#6 Ich habe die Long Island auch nächstes Jahr in Vollcharter ab 09.05.2015 (480€ Tag) da kann Ich mir aussuchen wen ich mitlasse ansonsten sind das bei 8Leuten 60€ ,kommste mit Sprit auch bei einen kleinen Boot hin. .  versuche aber imAug. Sept + Okt. noch ein paar Ostseeleoparden zu fangen. Hab eine GuteZeit und für nächstes Jahr mehr Fortun Gruß Rudolf
unbekannterweise : dirka  Junger Hüpfer Happy Birthday#h#h#h


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=ts
SUPER *LENG*
die großen Leng sind in diesem Jahr sehr früh. Kleinere wurden schon im März gefangen.


----------



## Peter S (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

Leider ist mein Urlaub auch wieder vorbei und bin auch wieder Daheim von 2 wochen Kustenspinnfischen auf Langeland;
Wegen den starken Wind und seine zu oft ungunstige Richtung habe wir relativ viel gefahren.
Gefangen habe wir jedoch recht gut; verschiedene Meerforellen und viele Dorsche, auch relativ viel masige haben wir ans Band bekommen.
Auch am Tage haben wir Dorsche gefangen, was nicht immer der Fall ist.....
Ein Kohler war auch dabei.
Plane jetzt den Urlaub in September, unsd wenn alles klappt dann geht es wieder los.

Mfg.

Peter


----------



## SnowHH1991 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin,

so nach geschlagenen 7!! Stunden sind wir nun wieder gesund und munter in Hamburg angekommen. Wirklich sehr passend zum Bettenwechsel in DK die A7 zwischen Tarp und Schuby voll zu sperren....:r

Am Donnerstag früh war der Wind tagsüber ziemlich stark (4-5) aus Südost. Aus Erfahrung wussten wir, dass das Angeln mit diesem Wind + Strömung nahezu unmöglich ist. Also legten wir einen Entspannungstag auf der Couch ein. Am frühen Abend konnten wir dann doch noch beobachten, wie der Wind langsam abflaute. Also nichts wie raus...Was soll ich sagen, es hat sich noch einmal richtig gelohnt. Mein Vater und ich konnten noch 2 Schöne knapp 80er Dorsche verhaften, die uns am leichten Geschirr einen tollen Drill lieferten. Gefangen haben wir diese diesmal zwischen Gelber und Grüner Tonne auf 20 m (4,5" Shaker in Atomic Chicken am 50g Kopf). Wochensieg!

Am Freitag dann der Abschlusstag. Wir hatten schon die Sachen im Auto, da erreichten uns plötzlich die Ausläufer des Gewitters in Norddeutschland. Also abwarten. Nachdem sich der Wind und der Regen (vorerst) verzogen hatten, fuhren wir noch einmal auf den Sportplatz. Tja was soll ich sagen - der Wind kam aus Nord-West, was uns mit der entgegengesetzten Strömung praktisch zum Stillstand brachte. Das Angeln war daher nicht sehr erfolgreich, da wir kaum Strecke machten. Wir verhafteten noch 5-6 Gute, bevor uns der Wettergott mit erneutem Gewitter sagte: "Nu ist Schluss für euch".

Alles in Allem wirklich ein toller Urlaub mit tollem Wetter und tollem Fisch. Das absolute Highlight war für uns der Fang der unerwarteten Meerforelle in der Abendsonne. 

Wir kommen Wieder!

Anbei noch zwei Bilder des Wochensiegs!

Allen die nun hoch fahren wünsche ich gutes Wetter und viel Petri, auf mich warten nun die Elb-Zander #6

Timo


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> auch für uns geht es in guten 3 Wochen (das 4te Jahr in Folge) wieder Richtung LL.
> Ich bin seit dem letzten Jahr dabei vom Pilker auf Gummi umzusteigen. Hatte im letzten Jahr zwar die besten Erfolge mit kleinen Pilkern um die 50 Gramm, leider war aber auch sehr viel Kleinzeug dabei, was schon regelrecht nervig wurde.
> ...



Hallo Dorschjigger,

du kannst den Angstdrilling ruhig weglassen. Die Gründe nennst Du schon selbst: 1. Du verlierst den Vorteil, relativ Hängerfrei fischen zu können, besonders in der Andrift. Ich bevorzuge das "Schleifenlassen" dicht am Grund in der Abdrift, dies ist oft die erfolgreichere Methode mit den Gummies, gerade für größere Fische, die einen ruhig geführten Köder bevorzugen. 2. Mit Angstdrilling wirst Du vielleicht die Bissausbeute erhöhen, aber das sind dann genau die Fische die Du ja meiden möchtest, nämlich die "Lütten". 

Meine Erfahrung mit Fehlbissen und mögliche Abhilfe: Bleikopfgewichte an die Strömung und Angelmethode anpassen, gerade in Tiefen bis 15 Metern sind 10 Gramm Differenz, z.B. 24 - 35 - 45 Gramm Kopfgewicht, ein Riesenunterschied! 

Ich  fische gerne folgenden Methoden:  1. Aktiv, bei nicht zu starker Drift bis 2 Knoten. Ich werfe bug- oder heckwärts soweit voraus, dass der Köder den Grund erreicht, bevor das Boot auf gleicher Höhe ist. Nun Faulenzermethode, damit die Absinkphase möglichst lang ausfällt. Die ersten Bewegungen muss also Schnur eingezogen werden. Viele Bisse kommen in der Phase, wenn das Boot am Köder vorbeizieht. Der Köder ist nun ca 10 - 25 Meter vom Boot entfernt, in einer Linie mit dem Bootsrumpf. Nun einfach halten, leicht zupfen. Schnur einkurbeln oder abgeben, je nach Drift. Wenn ich den Köder nicht mehr am Grund halten kann, neuer Wurf. Bei dieser Methode kann man viel mit dem Bleikopfgewicht variieren. Agressive Fische schwerer, vorsichtige Fische leichter. Ich versuche meist so schwer zu Fischen, dass ich das Aufsetzen des Bleikopfes noch gut spüren kann, aber der Gummifisch maximale Absinkzeit auskostet. Der Biss kommt zu 95 % in der Absinkphase, genau wie bei Zander und Barschen. 

2. passiv bei starker Drift. Die harte Methode. 30 lbs Bootsrute, Multirolle, bis 1000 gr Kugelblei ans Ende, 10 - 15 cm langer Springer, ca 60 cm über den Blei. Mit Gummifisch oder Twister am 10 - 25 Gramm-Kopf. Einfach in die Abdrift halten, wie Naturköderangeln. So können Kanten und Rinnen auch noch bei sehr starker Drift abgeklopft werden.

Für einen guten Dorsch, schon ab 60 cm ist ein 20er Gummifisch ein kleiner Happen. Angstdrillinge sind nur etwas für Angsthasen. :m ... und der Angelhändler freut sich über die klingelnde Kasse.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Dorschjigger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschjigger,
> 
> du kannst den Angstdrilling ruhig weglassen. Die Gründe nennst Du schon selbst: 1. Du verlierst den Vorteil, relativ Hängerfrei fischen zu können, besonders in der Andrift. Ich bevorzuge das "Schleifenlassen" dicht am Grund in der Abdrift, dies ist oft die erfolgreichere Methode mit den Gummies, gerade für größere Fische, die einen ruhig geführten Köder bevorzugen. 2. Mit Angstdrilling wirst Du vielleicht die Bissausbeute erhöhen, aber das sind dann genau die Fische die Du ja meiden möchtest, nämlich die "Lütten".
> 
> ...




@ NaturalBornFisher

Moin Carsten,

danke für die umfangreichen Tipps! Gerade Variante 1 hört sich gut an, werde ich definitiv umsetzen. Auf den Angstdrilling werde ich auch erstmal verzichten, bin ja ein großer Jäger und kein Angsthase! 
Variante zwei ist eher nicht so meins, bei starker drift werde ich dann notgedrunken auf 200 Gramm Pilker umsteigen und Andrift angeln. Mit nem gefühlten Felsbrocken an der Rute ist überhaupt nicht meins....sollten die 200 Gramm nicht reichen, gehts Platte unter Land stippen, dass hat ja auch seinen Reiz. 

Danke nochmal für deine Ratschläge, werde hier über die Erfolge/ Misserfolge berichten. :m

Petri Dank


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies, so die Sachen stehen zum Einpacken bereit .Um 03:00 Uhr beginnt die hoffentlich staufreie Anreise nach Spodsbjerg. Die Vorfreude steigt stündlich. Das Wetter soll ja auch recht gut werden. Ich werde nach dem Urlaub einen kurzen Bericht schreiben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Elsenbert (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei uns gehts auch endlich in ner Woche los. Im Keller stehen die Angelsachen bereit und trotzdem wird jeden Tag nochmal geschaut ob irgendetwas noch gebraucht wird. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit Muschelfleisch vom treibenden Boot auf Platte gefischt? Wie stehen da die Erfolgsaussichten und wenn ja welche Motage habt ihr verwendet?
Hab jetzt mal ein paar Nachläufermontagen mit einem Antitanglboom und einem Seitenarm darüber gebunden. Mit den Perlen hab ich mich zurück gehalten. 
Könnte das klappen?


----------



## Multe (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dVFqe91by8
für Meerforellenangler gibt es hier etwas zum "ANHEIZEN"
Das ist eine neuer Film (indänisch) von Danmarks Sportsfiskerforbund.


----------



## jobo61 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi das mit dem Muschelfleisch hab ich letzten Herbst probiert. War eher eine Entteuschung, mit geringem Erfolg. Da leif es sogar mit Tauwurm besser, ich habe alles probiert von Nachlauf, über Seitenarm und Buttlöffel. Und billig ist auch anderst. #h


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gerade mal zwei Wochen zu Hause und schon wieder Grell aufs Meeresfischen.#c#c Naja Vorbereitungen für den nächsten Trip im July  bis dahin ablenken mit Zaun streichen ,Rasen mähen etc|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. allen die oben sind noch eine geile Woche und die Hochfahren wenig Wind und viel Fisch:m


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Elsenbert schrieb:


> Bei uns gehts auch endlich in ner Woche los. Im Keller stehen die Angelsachen bereit und trotzdem wird jeden Tag nochmal geschaut ob irgendetwas noch gebraucht wird.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Hat jemand von euch schonmal mit Muschelfleisch vom treibenden Boot auf Platte gefischt? Wie stehen da die Erfolgsaussichten und wenn ja welche Motage habt ihr verwendet?
> Hab jetzt mal ein paar Nachläufermontagen mit einem Antitanglboom und einem Seitenarm darüber gebunden. Mit den Perlen hab ich mich zurück gehalten.
> Könnte das klappen?




Wir haben im letzten September eine Tüte ungewürzte, rohe Tigerprawns mit Schale mitgehabt. 1-Kg-Packung aus der Metro für ca. 10 €uro. Daumennagelgoße Stücke (ca 4-5 Stücke/Garnele) halten super am Haken, überstehen auch mehrere Bisse und Fische. Garniert mit 3 cm Seeringelwurm haben wir reichlich Platte gefangen und im Vergleich mit anderen Booten in der Nähe von uns im Schnitt deutlich mehr echte Schollen an Bord geholt... Ob es nun am Köder lag? Ist auf jeden Fall eine Möglichkeit, weniger Seeringelwürmer kaufen zu müssen. 100 gr Seeringler und 5-7 Garnelenschwänze reichten immer für einige Stunden Angeln zu zweit mit zweistelligem Ergebnis.


----------



## Rene161281 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin. Morgen früh gehts dann endlich los. Hoffen auf ne gute Woche. Hab n paar einträge vorher gelesen das ab 1.6. kein Blei mehr auf LL verkauft wird. Hat das n Grund? Und was ist dann mit Pilkern oder Dorschbomben?


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Blei ist schon eine ganze zeit verboten evtl gabs noch ne Übergangs zeit. Trifft übrigens auch die Jäger.


----------



## STRULIK (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Garnelen für Platte #6, funzt immer. Gut und günstig!


----------



## Elsenbert (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Wir haben im letzten September eine Tüte ungewürzte, rohe Tigerprawns mit Schale mitgehabt. 1-Kg-Packung aus der Metro für ca. 10 €uro. Daumennagelgoße Stücke (ca 4-5 Stücke/Garnele) halten super am Haken, überstehen auch mehrere Bisse und Fische. Garniert mit 3 cm Seeringelwurm haben wir reichlich Platte gefangen und im Vergleich mit anderen Booten in der Nähe von uns im Schnitt deutlich mehr echte Schollen an Bord geholt... Ob es nun am Köder lag? Ist auf jeden Fall eine Möglichkeit, weniger Seeringelwürmer kaufen zu müssen. 100 gr Seeringler und 5-7 Garnelenschwänze reichten immer für einige Stunden Angeln zu zweit mit zweistelligem Ergebnis.




Danke für den Tip #6
Dann werden wir das auch mal ausprobieren. 
Noch 4 Tage. Hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit der Rest ist mir egal. Gegen Regen gibts ja schließlich die richtige Kleidung:q


----------



## ZiggyStardust (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin denn auch ab Samstag eine Woche auf der Insel. 
Boot liegt in Spodsbjerg.
Sind mit nem dunkelblauen Astra da... Kennzeichen DO.
Bitte ansprechen... ich beiss nicht... |supergri

Ziggy


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,
Nach nun einem Jahr Zwangspause zieht es uns 2014 auch wieder nach L.L. Die Erfahrungen die wir 2012 sammeln konnten und die Tipps von Multe und Euch haben uns dort sehr geholfen und ich hoffe ich bekomme für dieses Jahr noch ein paar davon...Bei uns geht es am 12.07 für 2 Wochen nach Spodsbjerg *freu* Ich hab die letzten Monate hier viel gelesen um auf dem neusten Stand zu sein trotzdem hab ich da nochmal 2-3 fragen...
Ich konnte beobachten das die meisten Angler eher noch Osten raus fahren und da hab ich mich gefragt ob es im Süden keine Fische mehr gibt? Denn dort waren wir 2012 sehr erfolgreich! und wenn wir mal Platte Angeln wollen wie schwer muss dann das Blei sein und wie sieht die Montage eigentlich aus, ist das ein normales paternoster für Scholle?und reicht es aus zur Gelben Tonne zu fahren oder gibt es bessere Plätze mt freien Sandboden?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!!

Noch 39Tage 15Stunden 34 Minuten bis zur Abfahrt )


----------



## Wahoo (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schaut mal bei IbI in Facebook, es sind wieder Dorsch über 10 kg gefangen worden. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch paar Infos |wavey:


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mal `ne Frage in die Runde...
Wir sind Anfang September für`ne Woche in der "Ecke" und sind, was die Angelei angeht, sehr individuell...
Was mich interessieren würde, wie sieht es aus mit Hornhecht, Makrele und vor allem Petetermännchen (lecker!!!)
Sind die "überall" vertreten oder gibt`s da auch "Hot Spot`s" ?


----------



## STRULIK (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Murdock7481
Schole fängst du an der gelber Tonne ohne ende. Wir waren vor zwei Wochen da, die bissen wie verrückt. Ein pilker oder Birnenblei 60,80 gr reichen vollkommend.


----------



## Wahoo (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Also Hornhecht fängt man meistens auf der 10 Meter Linie, Makrele eher in der Fahrrinne

Petermännchen würde ich mal Barfuß durchs flache Wasser laufen :vik:


----------



## jörg12345 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen 
hier ein kurzer bericht 
Langeland vom 24.05 bis 30.05.2014
ankunft samstag wetter traumhaft kein wind 
sonntag erste tour von bagenkop wetter wieder ein traum 
höhe gulstav leüchturm in tiefen von 6 bis 8 mtr dorsch ohne ende und alles schöne fische von bis 85cm bester dorsch 5.7kg
auf jig in schwarz mit gelben kopf und gummi in dunkel motoröil etc. gewichte 50gr.
weiter draußen weniger und kleine dorsche !! mann braucht nicht immer weiter raus .
Viele Hornhechte beim rausfahren mit blinker und 2 mefo 
dann die nähsten tage wind di und mittwoch wieder erfolgreich.
Fazit 70 schöne dorsche ab 50cm.
wetter traumhaft und 3 von 7 tagen kein wind ist ok.
wünsche allen noch viel petri heil 
bis oktober


----------



## Nin-ja (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=uFxzOsMr_5Y

:k


----------



## Multe (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Ninja, sind schon SUPER Aufnahmen mit der GoPro. Da sieht man auch wie neugierig die Plattfische sind.


----------



## MS aus G (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Psst Jörg12345 verrat nicht alles, sonst sind im November schon alle Dorsche weg, wenn ich komme. Wir haben das auch schon oft erlebt, das es je tiefer man kommt die Dorsche immer kleiner wurden!!! Deshalb sage ich immer so flach wie möglich anfangen, mit entsprechenden Gewichten natürlich. Denn mit 100-200gr. im 5-10 Metern macht keinen Sinn oder bringt halt keinen Fisch. Ich kann zwar nichts über Spodsbjerg sagen, aber im Süden oder südlicher Spodsbjerg (Bukkemose oder Leuchtturm) lohnt es sich immer (der Jahreszeit entsprechend sprich Frühjahr und Herbst) relativ flach zu beginnen. Das soll nicht heißen, das es im tiefen nichts zu Ernten gibt, aber es ist immer einen Versuch Wert im flacheren Wasser zu beginnen (vielleicht nicht gerade für Anfänger, da es doch etwas Gewässerkenntnis benötigt, denn man fängt nicht überall in flachem Wasser, und man hat halt keine Boje an der man sich orientieren kann, die kann man natürlich setzen, hat uns auch schon großen Erfolg gebracht, da gab es aber noch kein GPS ist also schon eine Weile her, hat aber genauso funktioniert). 
 Allen die Oben sind noch alles Gute für die Woche und denen die über Pfingsten fahren eine Staufreie Anreise und gute Fänge!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auf Grund mehrer Anfragen noch mal öffentliches Posting:

Einige Anregungen zum Buttangeln vom Sportboot vor LL:

1. Die richtige Stelle ist das Wichtigste. Als Handbuch kann ich die  blauen Angelführer der Rapsbande empfehlen, die einem zu Beginn die  ersten Schritte zu den vielversprechenden Plätzen weisen. Ich habe  mittlerweile fast alle Ostseereviere gekauft und lese sie auch zum 250.  Mal wieder gerne. Bei Amazon und im Angelladen an der Küste zu erwerben.

2. In der Regel verankern wir uns, früher sind wir oft gedriftet, aber  auf LL ist die Strömung meist zu knackig und man muss andauernd wieder  verholen.
Also klassische Plätze von Spodsbjerg aus sind:
rechts rum bis Höhe Pao oder Bukkemose. 
links rum Höhe Botofte Strand, /Leuchtturm.
Unternehmungsfreudige fahren bei  entsprechendem Wetter nach Lolland rüber, da ist Driften sehr  erfolgreich, da das Revier strukturärmer ist.

Ich fange auf Sandgrund immer auf zehn oder zwölf Metern an und wenn nach zehn  Minuten nichts läuft, Anker hoch und langsam Richtung Land getuckert zwei Meter flacher, usw. Flacher als 5 Meter gehe ich nicht. Suchen ist  der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, nicht warten, sondern finden. Sind die ersten  drei Fische unter 30 cm oder es ist ein Minidorsch, sofort weiter  suchen. Im Zweifel bis 1,5 Knoten Drift ohne Anker treiben lassen, bis  Ihr Buttkontakt habt, dann sofort Ankern. Lieber vier Stunden suchen,  als acht Stunden nichts fangen, Plattfische sind Schwarmfische, liegen  auf oft auf kleinen Bereichen eng zusammen. Auch wenn eine Stelle spürbar  nachlässt, d.h. 10 min. kein Fisch, wieder weiter...

3. Montage: Wir fischen relativ fein:
10 cm Runningboom (wie beim Feedern oder Aalangeln) mit Karabiner für  das Blei auf 1 Meter 50er Schnur, unten Karabinerwirbel, oben Schlaufe  zum Einhängen in die Hauptschnur. 30 - 40 cm unter der Schlaufe eine  Springerschlaufe von ca 2 cm. 
9,1 kg Amnesia klar als Vorfachschnur, ca 30 cm lang, eine oder max.  zwei 6 - 8 mm Lilcorky-Perlen in gelb, rot oder orange oder was immer  Dir sympatisch ist. Als Haken nehme ich gerne Aberdeen in der Größe 1  oder 1/0. Wer den nicht schlucken kann, den will ich gar nicht...
Mein Vater fischt immer nur einen Haken, Größe 2, Paternostersystem,  70-cm-Vorfach, 30 cm überm Blei und schwört auf Spinnerblättchen und  gelbe Perlen.
Mein Angelkollege fischt mit Buttlöffel, 20-cm-Vorfächern, oberes  Vorfach 30 cm überm Löffel und schwört auf rote Perlen und Circle  Hooks...

Mal fängt der eine besser, mal der andere, die Butt scheinen da keine Wissenschaft draus zu machen... s. erster Satz.

ABER: Wenn sie gut beißen, gezielt auf Dubletten fischen! Beim Biss  warten bis der Fisch energisch zieht, dann leichter Anhieb, Rute anheben  und wieder absenken. Dann alle 10 Sekunden wieder anheben, kurz halten,  halben Meter einkurbeln... langsam hochkurbeln, so lockt man die Butts  zum Boot! Oft steigen gerade beim Hochkurbeln noch welche kurz vorm Boot ein, die gierigen Biester, die.

Ach so, vom verankerten Boot Montage ca 20 Meter auswerfen, erfolgt nach  30 Sekunden kein Biss, halber Meter rein usw, aktiv fischen. Oder 90  Grad zur Strömung werfen und rumtreiben lassen, dann wie vorher  beschrieben ranzupfen. Birnenbleie, Buttlöffel oder Pilker 30 bis 120  Gramm, je nach Strömung.

4. Köder: Erst Garnele, daumennagelgroß. Ich schneide mir aus nem alten  Fahrradschlauch viele kleine Gummirechtecke, so Kantenlänge 10 x 6 mm,  und pieke diese dann über den Haken zum fixieren. Trick aus Norwegen mit  Fisch-Schaschlik... Suuuperköderstopper! Übrigens auch auf andere  Fischarten geeignet...
Dann 2-3 cm Seeringler oder halber Watti, doppelt aufgespießt. Hakenspitze muss immer freibleiben!
Manchmal wollen sie nur Wurm, dann muss man die Garnele weglassen,  Garnele pur fängt auch, aber doch spürbar schlechter als mit Wurm.
WICHTIG: Roh, ungewürzt, am besten mit Schale, die man vor dem Angeln abpult. Oder mal Fetzen vom Hering, dann klappts auch mal mit dem Steinbutt!

Petri, bin ganz neidisch auf die Urlauber!

LG Carsten


----------



## Z@nder (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Für einen Anfänger wie mich hast du das Perfekt erklärt. Vielen Dank. Wir sind ab dem 21.06 auf der Insel. Auf Plattfische werden wir diesmal auch probieren. Wünsche noch allen die dort sind oder demnächst hinfahren ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Torstenh (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo, wir waren letzte Woche mit dem Boot vor Spotsbjerg unterwegs. Haben klassisch gepilkt in tiefen von 12 bis 32 m. Die Erfolge hielten sich in Grenzen. Hatten pro Mann im schnitt 3 maßige  Dorsche am Tag.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@NaturalBornFisher

Diesen Tipps ist kaum etwas hinzu zu fügen! Alles "wichtige" angegeben!!!!

Meinereiner hat sich ja gerade auf das Plattfischangeln vor Spodsbjerg spezialisiert....und Carsten hat es schon klasse beschrieben.

Unbedingt ankern!!! Es sei denn, es gibt kaum Wind/Strömung, dann lass auch ich mich treiben! Und ich fange eher flach an, und geh zur Not tiefer, will aber auf keinen Fall die kleinen Dorsche haben! Vom verankerten Boot nutze ich keinerlei "Löffel" - zwei Perlen vor dem Haken Gelb/Weiss sind ne BANK!

Wie schon mehrfach hier von mir beschrieben: Nutze ich auch bzw. fast nur gefrorene Wattwürmer (aber schon auf dem Haken). Gerade wenn die Würmer "auf Kippe" sind, man sie dann aufzieht und einfriert.....schlagen sie oftmals "frische Würmer" noch um Längen"!

Ich glaube ich hatte "damals".....86 maßige......heute höre ich bei 30-40 immer auf!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Spodsbjerg 17.05. - 31.05.2014
Hier nun auch mein "überfälliger" Bericht:
Wenn (B)engel reisen.....Traumwetter in der ersten Woche!!! Dennoch ging es mit vielen Schwierigkeiten los. "Unser Boot" kam erst abends an......und ist aufgrund von fehlenden Ersatzteilen in ein 4,20 m offenes Angelboot „geschrumpft“!
Sonntag – die Dorsche standen nur vereinzelt, wenige Fische ü50….wir hatten 32!
Montag – wir versuchten es auf Plattfisch – lief wie geschmiert 60 STK
Dienstag – erneute Dorschtour 34 STK
Mittwoch – Plattfisch 65 STK
Donnerstag – Kunstpause
Freitag – Dorschtour 30 STK
Samstag – Plattfisch 60 STK
Sonntag – unsere beste Tour 54 Dorsche - versucht mal rosa Jigs!!!!
Montag – Dorschtour 34 STK
Dienstag – Wind
Mittwoch – Wind…..und unser Boot trat die Heimreise an. Wir versuchten dann eine Kuttertour für den Donnerstag zu organisieren……alles ausgebucht. Am Hafen Bagenkop hörten wir im Angelladen, das Dienstag oder Mittwoch zwei SCHLAUCHBOOTE hinaus gefahren sind…..die Schlauchboote sollen es auch zurück geschafft haben….mindestens eines aber ohne Kapitän……OK, vielleicht Hörenhörenhörensagen….aber wie man so blöd sein kann bei minimum 5-6 aus Ost plus Boeen…….Naja, jeder ist seines eigenen Lebens Kapitän

Fazit der fast zwei Wochen…..mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen….ausser auf Platte, da haben wir immer gezielt aufgehört….jeden Tag früher

Mein Dank nochmal an Multe für den SpecialTipp, brachte aber leider nur 1x 2 gute Fische!


----------



## Stulle (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich werde am we noch mal hochfahren weiß jemand ob man da noch 2 Plätze auf der long island buchen kann ?


----------



## MS aus G (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@NaruralBornFisher,
 von mir auch ein großes Lob für deinen sehr ausführlichen Bericht über das Naturköderangeln!!! 
 @DasaTeamchef,
 ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!! Schade das mit Eurem Boot!!! Du sagst bei 32 ü50 Dorschen "wenig", dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wenn Ihr mal "viel" gefangen habt!?! Für mich sind 32 Dorsche jedenfalls nicht "wenig", ich wäre schon froh, wenn wir die im November fangen würden.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @NaruralBornFisher,
> von mir auch ein großes Lob für deinen sehr ausführlichen Bericht über das Naturköderangeln!!!
> @DasaTeamchef,
> ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!! Schade das mit Eurem Boot!!! Du sagst bei 32 ü50 Dorschen "wenig", dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wenn Ihr mal "viel" gefangen habt!?! Für mich sind 32 Dorsche jedenfalls nicht "wenig", ich wäre schon froh, wenn wir die im November fangen würden.
> Gruß Mario


 
Hallo Mario,
ich sah schon - etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt von mir! Unser Maß ist 40cm! Wir hatten nur wenige Dorsche die Ü50 waren! Und bei 6-7 ST zu dritt, oder auch zu zweit sind 30 STK kein rausreißer aber ok!

VG Frank


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @NaruralBornFisher,
> von mir auch ein großes Lob für deinen sehr ausführlichen Bericht über das Naturköderangeln!!!
> @DasaTeamchef,
> ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!! Schade das mit Eurem Boot!!! Du sagst bei 32 ü50 Dorschen "wenig", dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wenn Ihr mal "viel" gefangen habt!?! Für mich sind 32 Dorsche jedenfalls nicht "wenig", ich wäre schon froh, wenn wir die im November fangen würden.
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario
wenn du rauskommst habe ich da überhaupt keine Bedenken #a. Ich habe die Long Island ab 04.05.15 wieder in Vollcharter . und stelle im Moment die Manschaft für nächstes Jahr zusammen . letzte Sept.Woche & erste Okt. Woche werde ich mich nochmal austoben :q|uhoh::q. Wenns der Sch.... Rücken zuläßt auch die Brandung,  die ja mal meine Paradedisziplin gewesen ist. Gruß an die Weser Rudolf


----------



## Multe (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

so sieht meine Buttmontage aus.
Bunter Buttlöffel, 100 - 120gr, mit 35cm langem Vorfach und Einzelhaken.
Natürlich dürfen die Perlen nicht fehlen, denn alle Platte sind Sichträuber.
Ich fische immer nur vom treibenden Kleinboot und starte in einer Tiefe ab 6m. Habe ich an einer Stelle mehrere Bisse, so markiere ich die Stelle auf dem GPS und fahre immer wieder diesen Punkt an.
Als Köder dient eine aufgetaute 1/2 Garnele.
Sehr gute Stellen sind vor dem gelben Turm, Næbbe oder links Richtung vor Løkkeby.


----------



## MS aus G (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Rudolf,
 ich kann doch immer erst im November!!! Wenn wir dann raus kommen, mach ich mir auch keine Gedanken, aber im Nov. ist das halt so eine Sache. Hatten schon ganz tolle Wochen dabei, aber wie letztes Jahr den fiesesten Sturm des Jahres. So ist das halt zu der Jahreszeit. Aber schön war es trotzdem, LL ist ja nicht nur Angeln. Man muss halt das Beste draus machen und letztes Jahr haben wir fast den halben Urlaub für dieses Jahr beim Kartenspielen schon "erspielt"!!! Wünsche Dir gesundheitlich das Allerbeste!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## hoffmannru (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies,

ich möchte  in der ersten Oktoberhälfte wieder zum Angeln nach LL fahren. Da meine Freunde dieses Jahr leider nicht mitkommen können, muß ich allein fahren. Da lohnt ein ganzes Ferienhaus natürlich nicht wirklich.

Kennt jemand Adressen für FeWo's (mit Kühltruhe ) in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg?
Ich möchte auch gern Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen an der Küste. Daher wäre eine Location in unmittelbarer Strandnähe sehr willkommen.

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Gruß

Rüdiger


----------



## carlsberg (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schau mal  hier www.Angelcentrum.dk  da gibt es ein paar links für Hotel in Spodsbjerg und dem Campingplatz in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## carlsberg (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.spodsbjerg.dk/index.asp?mode=for!forside!de


----------



## Elsenbert (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So in 2 Stunden ist Abfahrt. ENDLICH
wünsche Allen die ebenfalls dieses Wochenende hoch fahren
eine Staufreie Anreise.
Bericht folgt dann hoffentlich nach einem Erfolgreichem Trip.


----------



## Peter S (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Viel Spass da oben und guten Fang!

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## blutgraetsche (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, moin

in 17 Stunden geht's endlich wieder los....:vik:

Werden nächste Woche zu sechst am Osterskovvej unsere Zelte aufschlagen.
Mal sehen was die Woche so bringt - Bericht wird folgen


----------



## Oli74 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin aus dem Cuxland,

auch wir sind nach ein Woche Langeland wieder zurück. Es war wie jedes Jahr einfach wieder geil.Das Wetter war einfach nur super, unseren Fischfang können wir noch optimieren. Genau das werden wir auch nächstes Jahr probieren und freune uns jetzt schon. Boot ist auch schon bestellt, denn auch fürs nächste Jahr (  Anfang Juni ) sind schon wieder ein Teil der Boote vergriffen!
Die erste Versuche mit der GOPRO haben auch funktioniert, danke hier nochmal für die Unterstützung an Multe!
Allen da oben noch viel Erfolg und einen ganz besonderen Gruß an Gerd und seine Jungs.
Also bis 2015

OLI


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, so die Zeit ging mal wieder viel zu schnell rum auf unserer Lieblingsinsel. Bis auf den letzten Tag ( zu viel Wind ) konnten wir jeden Tag aufs Wasser. Fische sind reichlich vorhanden, man muss nur die Stellen finden, wo gut massige Dorsche stehen. Hinter dem grünen Turm zur roten Tonnenseite zwischen 15-22 m sollte jeder genug Dorsch fangen können. Wir haben diesmal viel mit Get Ringer Würmern am leichten Jigkopf (20-36 gr ) gefischt. Ich kann nur sagen Traumhaft!!! Ein kleiner Nachteil ist, das die Dinger sehr schnell zerbissen sind, aber egal. Wer es probieren möchte, sollte auf jeden Fall eine nicht zu steife Rute verwenden. Ich denke so 50-60 gr Wurfgewicht sind ideal. Unsere größten Dorsche wogen an die 4,5 Kg und machen am leichten Gerät echt Laune. Wie schon gesagt ist reichlich Fisch da, jeder der jetzt noch hochfährt kann sich auf reichlich filieren vorbereiten. Für uns geht es in knapp 11 Wochen noch mal los, ich habe Nikolaj gesagt: erst werden wir Weltmeister dann werden wieder Dorsche versucht zu überlisten, fand er ganz gut! Danke noch mal an Multe (er weiß schon was ich meine).  Gruß aus Willebadessen    Thomas


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir Waren auch die letzten 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg zum angeln.
Gefangen haben wir an den Tagen,wo wir raus konnten,immer sehr gut. Bei wenig Wind und so gut wie keine "Beltströmung"
(hab ich ja noch nie erlebt)musste man ein bischen den Dorsch suchen. Stelle gefunden ein paarmal rübertreiben und man hat genug Fische. Die grössen waren gut,bis 75 cm.
Dabei sind wir zwischen Hafen und grüner Turm geblieben und brauchten nicht so aufpassen,wegen anderen Booten.
Diese waren alle am grünen Turm beschäftigt(der Ballerman von Spodsbjerg).
Nach 4-5 Stunden sind wir noch auf Scholle gegangen.Da war userer Platz ein ganzes Stück hinter dem grünen Turm,auf einem "Plateau" von ca 9m Tiefe gingen meistens Schollen von 35-45cm an den Haken.
Wir hatten 6 Ausfalltage......2 wegen defekter Schaltbox,4 wegen zu viel Wind aus der falschen Richtung.
Alles in allem......wir haben schon für nächstes Jahr reserviert!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## carlsberg (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Weis jemand  ob die Tankstelle in Spodsbjerg schon umgestellt worden ist auf die Neuen 5 Euro scheine. Da wir letztes ja da leichte Probleme hatten wir.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob die Tankstelle in Spodsbjerg schon umgestellt worden ist auf die Neuen 5 Euro scheine. Da wir letztes ja da leichte Probleme hatten wir.



Hallo carlsberg, der Automat machte letzte Woche keinerlei Probleme. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Thomas für die schnelle Antwort. Letztes Jahr haben wir noch beim  Thomas im Angelcentrum 5 gewechselt, da der Automat die nicht angenommen hat.


----------



## XxBenexX (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir haben ja sonst auch immer Bar gezahlt.... Kann mir wer sagen was für Karten der Automat nimmt.?


----------



## SnowHH1991 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Wir haben ja sonst auch immer Bar gezahlt.... Kann mir wer sagen was für Karten der Automat nimmt.?



Der Automat nimmt ganz normale EC-Karten und die gängigen Kreditkarten wie Visa und Master.

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## rene1308 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo

wir fahren am 30.08 zum ersten mal nach Langeland ich habe hier schon viel gelesen, aber vielleicht könntet ihr mir ein paar tipps geben wo wird zu dieser Zeit gefangen und was. Wir wollten uns vielleicht ein Boot chartern und auf jedenfall es beim Brandungsangeln probieren.


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



rene1308 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wir fahren am 30.08 zum ersten mal nach Langeland ich habe hier schon viel gelesen, aber vielleicht könntet ihr mir ein paar tipps geben wo wird zu dieser Zeit gefangen und was. Wir wollten uns vielleicht ein Boot chartern und auf jedenfall es beim Brandungsangeln probieren.



Was ist den euer zielfisch ?


----------



## rene1308 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dorsche und die Platten, wenn nix laufen sollte Forellenpuff,

Wir haben ein Haus in Bukkemose Strand


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bukemose ist schon mal ein guter platten strand dorsch giebs ehr im Süden und um das boot möglichst schnell kümmern sonnst ist alles besetzt. Für langeland Neulinge hat das buch der Rapsbande viele hilfreiche tips und angel stellen


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*






 die gab es Sonntag nachmittag bei Fodslette


----------



## rene1308 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wir wollten das Boot auch nur tageweise mieten da wir noch etwas anderes unternehmen wollten

danke für den buch tipp.


----------



## Wahoo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Morgen,

ist es auf Langeland langweilig geworden..... keine neuen Infos?

Multe du bist wieder mal dran :m


----------



## Wahoo (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So die Kölner bzw. die Bergheimer Jungs stehen in den Startlöchern. Morgen Nacht gehts dann los Richtung Spodsbjerg.

Wetter scheint ja ganz ok zu werden...nicht zu warm nicht zu kalt. Jetzt hoffen wir noch das der Wind dieses Jahr auch einschläft und wir jeden Tag raus kommen.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp??? Multe ?

Ach so Kennzeichen BM :vik:


----------



## Rohrbacher (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir starten morgen Nacht zu dritt vom Saarland aus Richtung Langeland. Unser Boot liegt wie immer in Bagenkop.

Bericht folgt.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na dann ma gute Anreise. Ich folge nächste Woche für 14 Tage:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß
Der Pfälzer:m


----------



## Multe (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ist es auf Langeland langweilig geworden..... keine neuen Infos?
> 
> Multe du bist wieder mal dran :m




Was willst du hören?????
das von Sonnteg bis jetzt  6 Angler die Truhe mit 150 kg Filets gefüllt haben - die sind richtig zufrieden.
Oder von einigen anderen - die immer noch die Fische suchen.
Habe dir ja eine PN geschickt...mach das mal.#6#6#6
Gruß Multe


----------



## Wahoo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So die Sachen sind gepackt.... den Angelkoffer habe ich zum 10ten Mal wieder auf und zu gemacht..... fehlt noch was.....ich könnte ja noch den oder den mitnehmen #q
Wer kennt das nicht...... man ist im Ausnahmezustand. Meine bessere Hälfte kennt das schon und hat sich eigentlich schon letzte Woche bei mir verabschiedet da ich ja wieso nicht ansprechbar bin :vik: Endlich mal ein gutes Männergespräch #g
1 Woche mal tun und lassen können was man möchte ohne einen Rüffel zu bekommen..... sorry wenn hier Frauen mitlesen :q

Langeland mach dich bereit...... die Bergheimer kommen :vik:


----------



## autoglas (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Waho du sprichst genau meine Worte,bin 2Wochen schon auf der Insel und kann nicht genug bekommen,bei schlechtem Wetter geht man Blinkern oder Shoping in Rudkobing,die guten Tips aus dem Board setz Ich meistens um,und bedanke mich bei denn Guten Boardis(man lernt nie aus)in den 2Wochen war Ich recht faul wenig ausfahrten(Abhängen),und wenn, dann Erfolgreich:viklatten reichlich mit Buttlöffel 2Steinwand südlich nach der Grünen Tonne DW54.sehr große Schollen,und auf der gleichen Stelle Richtung Lolland ca.15-17Meter Dorsch in allen größen,egal ob Pilker Gummi usw.wenn Sie da sind geht was,der Tip mit den Jigs von Reins war auch sehr Erfolgreich,ansonsten ab morgen geht s ab Gruß Horst#6


----------



## autoglas (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Noch was letzten Samstag wurden kontrollen durchgeführt,Angelsschein,Fänge usw.ein nicht ausgefüllter Angelschein gibt auch Stress, Info nur für die es nicht wissen#d


----------



## Ines (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Egon, viel Erfolg dir und den Jungs!

Und mal machen können, was man will - das Glücksgefühl kenne ich auch! |supergri


----------



## Wahoo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Ines |wavey:

danke danke werde ich den Jungs weiter geben. Wenn du Zeit hast.... du bist immer willkommen #6

@ Autoglas: danke für die Infos zu den Kontrollen....


----------



## Ines (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielen Dank, Egon. Ich habe mich Pfingsten gerade bei Fehmarn "besackt". Mein Kühlfach ist voll - eure Truhen hoffentlich bald auch! |wavey:


----------



## prinzi-butt (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, Moin!
Endlich ist es soweit! Morgen 5 Uhr geht es los.
Eine Woche Langeland!!! 
Drückt die Daumen, dass wir fix durch den Elbtunnel kommen und kaum Staus haben.
Ca. 13 Uhr hoffen wir (fünf) im Angelcenter in Spotsbjerg zu sein. Angelerlaubnis kaufen und die letzten Infos abholen. Wenns Wetter mitspielt, wollen wir um 15 Uhr auf die Dorsche los und wenn die Woche rum ist, gelten die Dorsche vor Langeland als ausgestorben. :q:q:q:q
Wir haben ein Auto mit Kennzeichen WST und halten uns im Bereich Bukkemose auf.
Vielleicht trifft man sich und kann Erfahrungen austauschen.
Ich werde berichten.
|wavey:


----------



## hagel21 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin mal gespannt was Du berichtest.Wir sind auch bald in Bukkermose, in dem Ferienhausgebiet, ab dem 4.7.14.
Freu mich auch schon sehr,ist sonst noch jemand in dieser Gegend zum selben Zeipunkt?
Hagel21


----------



## Delta-Golf (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

"nicht ausgefüllter Angelschein gibt auch Stress" ;+

Sagt mir gar nichts. Ich habe einen aktuellen Anglerschein, da ist nichts zum ausfüllen. Oder fehlt mir noch etwas?

Ich bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Stulle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Name adresse perso nummer gehoren da glaub ich rein, ich hab das plastik ding


----------



## Delta-Golf (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ich habe nur die einfache Onlineausgabe. Das sollte doch ausreichen.


----------



## Stulle (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wen das graue von dir kommt und da deine Daten drin stehen ja


----------



## rule270 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin wieder zu Hause mit tränenden Augen!!

Fangerfolg und Angel waren wieder Spitze. Traumhafte gegebenheiten.

An der DW 54 R sind Seelachs zu angeln auch in angenehmer Größe bis 80 cm gefangen.
Fisch ist reichlich vorhanden auch größere bis 90 cm , deshalb schont die kleinen Fische!!

Bis bald mal
Rudi


----------



## autoglas (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Delta Golf,wenn Ich einen Anglerschein im Angelzentrum, hole,ist er Planko,und er muss volständig ausgefüllt sein,wenn nicht,ist es so als hättest du keinen!lt.Rücksprache mit einem Angler der kontroliert wurde.Gruß Horst#h


----------



## Multe (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=nf
geile Luftaufnahme vom Hafen Spodsbjerg.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sodele....
3 Angler zurück aus Spodsbjerg.
Kleiner Abriss was die Woche so passiert ist.
Samstag angekommen, Auto ausgepackt, Einkaufen, Boot in Empfang nehmen, Reservekansieter füllen und noch für ne Stunde raus.
Um den gelben Turm rum gefahren. 6 kleine...schwimen wieder.

Sonntag.... ruhige See... raus zum Bermuda.

In 33m 1 X 70, 1 X 60 und 6 X Ü 50. Danach noch Richtung Land und 8 Platte geholt. Ernüchterung beim Filetieren.... an den Platten nichts drann. Haben wir dann auch nicht mehr gemacht.
Sollen erstmal was an die Gräten bekommen.

Montag... ruhige See... wieder Bermuda...
33 m ... 1 X 80 und 5 X Ü 50

Dienstag... ruhige See... Vorhersage...: ab 11h starker Wind in 4 mit Böen 6... am gelben Turm geblieben...immer in Nähe Hafen.
5 X 50 und um 13.00 h abgebrochen, weils zu warm wurd und kein Wind kam....Sonnencreme nicht mitgenommen und ne rote Birne bekommen .

Mittwoch: zunächst Ententeich und runter zum Sportplatz und Blinddarm. Das war wohl der Einfall in die Kinderstube. 
Nichts zum entnehmen. Gegen Mittag mehr Wind und Abbruch.

Donnerstag: Viel Drift und Strömung 
Am gelben Turm geblieben. Immer von 17 auf 33 m treiben lassen. 
5 Ü 50

Freitag: Viel Wind, Wellen, Strömung

Nur Fischabfälle entsorgen, Boot reinigen, klar machen... Hütte auf Vordermann gebracht... alle Sachen gepackt und dann in Ruhe Fussball geschaut und Bier vernichtet.

Insgesamt ne sehr schöne Woche. Kleindorsch kann schon manchmal nerven. Auf 10 Fische kommt einer ab 45 cm.
Unsere Entnahmegröße lag auch mehr in Richtung 50 cm.
Wir haben für die Pfanne und nicht für die Kühltruhe geangelt. Kamen dann aber doch noch ein paar Filets mit nach Dortmund.

Allen die noch unten sind... viel Spaß und sicheres Wetter....

der Ziggy:vik:


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Gemeinde jetzt ist es bald soweit, díe Tage sind gezählt, Freitag Nacht gehts auf nach Spodsbjerg. Freuen uns schon auf schöne Dorsche.
Ein Apell an die die noch oben sind "lasst uns noch was drin"


----------



## Stulle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir wahren zu zweit vom 6. bis 9. auf unserer Lieblings Insel. Wie üblich mit dem womo da nur ich Angelgeräte hatte hatten wir fast nie mehr als 3 ruten in gebrauch (aber was will man auch mit noch mehr platfisch) 




Frohen mutes wurden 4 Packete wurmer in Spodsbjerg gekauft und wir machten uns auf gen Süden. Um dort erst mal in ruhe aufzubauen







Da wir auf grund des sonnigen wetters Dorsche frühestens in 8 stunden erwarteten wurde geeigneter Proviant mitgenommen. 




Die Ruten ausgebracht







und fachmännisch auf den ersten biss gewartet




Nach ca einer stunde ohne biss wurden dann mal die Ruten kontrolliert und siehe da 2 platte über 40 [emoji16]




Was natürlich den Ehrgeiz ordendlich auf trab gebracht hat




und das nicht ohne Folgen. 







Auch wenn der Krautgang sein bestes versuchte uns daran zu hindern, gingen uns diesen abend noch einige schöne Flundern an den Haken Dorsch blieb uns leider verwehrt.
Der nachste tag kam mit brüllender hitze daher, so zeigte ich meinem Fotografie begeistern kolegen ein paar schöne Orte. Landschaftsbilder verkneife ich mir hier mal. In Gulstav konnten wir einige Speerfischer mit reichlich Beute beobachten.




und uns etwas ausruhen




Abens gingen wir dan wieder in die Brandung wo wir neben den erwarteten Flundern noch tagsüber einen Maßigen Dorsch und die einzige Kliesche die wir auf LL bekommen haben fingen. Kurz darauf Vertrieb uns leider eine unheimlich starke Strömung in die wie erwartet nicht so fängige aber ruhige Nachbarbucht. Am Sonntag nach einigem hin und her entschieden wir uns für Fodslette und es war als meinten alle Götter es gut mit uns, leicht bedeckter Himmel, 2 auflandig und eine starke ablandige Strömung versetzten die Platten in einen Fressrausch. Neben einigen im Bereich 30-40cm kahm ein wahrer Klodeckel von 54 cm raus.




Hier der stolze Fänger




Mit den 5 mitgenommen hatten wir nun genug Plattfischfilet 








für die nacht ging es nach Nyborg an die Brücke und am nächsten morgen nach Middelfart in den Hafen




aber das gehört hier nicht her [emoji1]


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sauber Stulle, schöner Bericht und klasse Fotos!


----------



## Delta-Golf (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Delta Golf,wenn Ich einen Anglerschein im Angelzentrum, hole,ist er Planko,und er muss volständig ausgefüllt sein,... .Gruß Horst#h



Moin Horst,
ja so habe ich es mir heute Morgen auch gedacht. Da ich den Jahresschein immer Online kaufe habe ich nicht an die Käufer vor Ort gedacht. Danke für die aufklärung#6


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Klasse!! Super Berichte #6.......fahren in knapp 3 Wochen wieder für 2 Wochen und hoffen auf halbwegs gutes Wetter ohne Wind. Werde dann auch noch mal berichten |wavey:


----------



## autoglas (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Stulle die Bilder sagen alles#6Super:vik:


----------



## Murdock7481 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,
Könnt ihr mir eine Rute/Rolle +Schnur Combo für das Angeln auf Scholle vom Boot in Spodsbjerg empfehlen? Es sollte nicht zu Teuer sein aber schon Spass machen damit zu Angeln...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

.....es läßt mir keine Ruhe, ich musste nachrechnen....74 Tage noch......


----------



## Multe (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Könnt ihr mir eine Rute/Rolle +Schnur Combo für das Angeln auf Scholle vom Boot in Spodsbjerg empfehlen? Es sollte nicht zu Teuer sein aber schon Spass machen damit zu Angeln...



hej Murdock, schau dir von SHEAKESPEARE einmal die *AGILITY - SEA FLATTIE* an. Dazu eine *PENN Sargus 4000* und 0,12mm Geflochtene. Mit diesem "Gespann" fische ich schon ein paar Jahre. Vorher hatte ich die Vorgängerrute und war damit auch voll zufrieden.
Natürlich solltest du mit einem Buttlöffel die Platten anlocken . Dazu würde ich von ZEBCO ( *Flatty Teaser* )die bunten Löffel nehmen. Die sind übrigens *bleifrei*.
Diese Löffel gibt es in Gewichten von 20 - 150gr - also in jeder Klasse etwas dabei.
Wichtig ist auch das Vorfach. Da dürfen die bunten perlen nicht fehlen.
gruß Multe


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So Samstag früh 2°° geht es endlich los, eine Frage hätte ich da noch wie sind den momentan die Spritpreise auf der Insel.


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Multe#6|wavey:
Ich konnte leider nicht warten und habe mir die WFT Ghostrider Spin270m 40-90g wfg. bestellt dazu ne Penn Slammer260 und geflochte schnur 0,10 bis ca.10kg Tragkraft :m
Die Buttlöffel werd ich mir gleich mal ansehen...


----------



## otto57 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Ruhrgebietler schrieb:


> So Samstag früh 2°° geht es endlich los, eine Frage hätte ich da noch wie sind den momentan die Spritpreise auf der Insel.




 Diesel war wohl billiger als bei uns, Sprit auch. Lohnt nicht da was mit zu nehmen.


----------



## Stulle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die preise schwanken zwischen 3 cent mehr und 3 cent weniger als bei uns.


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, für 3 Cent lohnt es sich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Stulle (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Teuer tanken in dk is wie tanken auf der Autobahn wenn ihr in HH noch mal voll macht könnt ihr vor ort die preise beobachten diesel fällt manchmal für nen halben tag unter 10 Kronen und steigt manchmal über 11


----------



## Dorschjigger (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin von Langeland,
unsere Woche vom 12 bis 19.6 bei Morten geht nun leider wieder zu Ende. Daher schonmal ein kleiner Bericht unseres Urlaubes.
In der Nacht vom 11. auf den 12.6 bezogen wir unser Haus in Osterkov. Die Fahrt war komplett problemlos, die Autobahn um Hamburg sozusagen ausgestorben, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Am 11.6 gegen 10 Uhr ging es dann noch kurzer Erholung aufs Wasser. Bei ablandigem Wind ging es gleich richtig gut los. Wir, (8 Kerle auf drei Booten) konnten unsere Fischkiste ordentlich füllen. Gefangen wurde hauptsächlich mit Pilkern und roten Twistern als Beifänger. Tagesgrößter war ein 83er Dorsch. Diverse weitere Fische um die 75 cm fanden ihren Weg in unser Boot. Ich konzentrierte mich wie angekündigt auf das Fischen mit Gummifisch, bzw. großem Gummitwister. 
Gegen 15 Uhr wurde unsere erste Tour auf Grund der doch sehr starken Strömung beendet.
Vom 12.6 bis 18.6 wurden die Verhältnisse immer besser. Teilweise gab es an Tagen zwischen 11 und 16 Uhr sogar eine Nulldrift, sodass wir das Angeln auf Grund mangelndem Erfolgs abbrachen und an den Folgetagen eine frühe Tour von 5 bis 11 Uhr und eine späte von 16 bis 20 einlegten.
Die Erfolge waren bombastisch. Sie übertrafen alle Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre. Nach 3 Tagen waren unsere beiden mitgeführten Kühltruhen nahezu voll mit Filet, obwohl wir nur noch Fische ab 75 cm mitnahmen und den Rest releasten. 
Unterm Strich kann man sagen, dass das Fischen mit Gummifisch (großer roter Twister oder 14 cm Gufi in rot mit schwarzem Rücken an 25 bzw. 50 Gramm Köpfen) gegenüber dem Fischen mit Pilker und Beifänger die größeren Fische brachte.
Unterm Strich konnte ich einen Dorsch von 1,02 Metern und 17,5 Pfund landen. Ein zweiter von 94 cm und 15 Pfund konnte mein Kollege ins Boot hiefen. Es folgten ca. 15 bis 20 Fische zwischen 80 und 85 cm, sowie viele Fische zwischen 70 und 80 cm. 
Unser Hauptfanggebiet befand sich in 24 bis 22 Metern Tiefe. Von Mortens Slipanlage direkt gerade raus über die Fahrrinne mit 36 Metern Tiefe. Nachdem ca. 24 Meter erreicht wurden, wurde gestoppt und die Drift in Richtung "offene See" genutzt.
Alle Versuche in anderen Bereichen brachte auch Fisch, aber hauptsächlich kleine Dorsche.
Der Flop des Urlaubs waren unsere Versuche auf Platte. Dabei konnten wir an unsere Erfolge der letzten Jahre nicht anknüpfen und fingen an zwei Tagen lediglich 15 gute Fische. Hierbei waren wir aber scheiubar nur zur flaschen Zeit am falschen Ort, da andere Angler in 3 bis 4 Stunden 50 gute Platten landen konnten.
Auf Grund des Morgen angekündigten starken Windes geht es gleich nochmal aufs Wasser. Und dann beginnt die Vorfreude aufs nächste Jahr!#h

Ich möchte hier nochmal ausdrücklich "Haus und Boot" bzw. Morten lobend erwähnen. Häuser, Boote und Service sind top. Morten steht einem immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Alle anderen Anbieter auf Langeland kenne ich nicht, kann also zu ihrer Qualität nichts sagen...|supergri


Gruß Dorschjigger


----------



## MS aus G (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Dorschjigger,
 von mir ein ganz dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!! Das lässt mich hoffen das im Herbst, wenn der Wind es zulässt, wir auch gut Fangen werden. Ein ganz toller Bericht, auch für die, die dieses WE starten, steht alles drin (wie, wo, womit, Farbe, Gewicht,...)!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/tre-over-10-kg
Überschrift : *3 über 10kg*
sogar in der dänischen Angelzeitschrift SPORTSFISKEREN wird über die sehr guten Fänge auf Langeland berichtet.


----------



## XxBenexX (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hauptsache dind noch welche da wenn wir oben sind ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Habt Ihr alle schon für 2015 gebucht? Da ist ja stellenweise schon nichts mehr zu bekommen... Die guten Häuser sind weg, Boote in Bagenkop im Mai 2015- nix vernünftiges. Boah...


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Aber sicher! Mussten auch auf Ende Mai/Anfang Juni ausweichen...


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle schon für 2015 gebucht? Da ist ja stellenweise schon nichts mehr zu bekommen... Die guten Häuser sind weg, Boote in Bagenkop im Mai 2015- nix vernünftiges. Boah...


Hallo Lars
ab den 10.Mai 2015 habe ich die Long Island wieder in Vollcharter :q. wir haben das Bot immer mit 6-7 Mann . 12 können mit. also kann ich mir immer noch ein paar angenehme Zeitgenossen aussuchen |kopfkrat. solltest du oben sein , ist ein Platz für dich kein Thema
Gruß Rudolf
Noch was zum anfüttern von der letzten Tour


----------



## MS aus G (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fein Rudolf,
 aber warum habt Ihr die Dorsche ausgenommen? War es so warm, oder nehmt Ihr die Dorsche im Ganzen mit? Beim Filetieren ist es glaub ich von Vorteil die Dorsche nicht auszunehmen. Geht einfacher und ist eine riesige Zeitersparnis.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## DasaTeamchef (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Fein Rudolf,
> aber warum habt Ihr die Dorsche ausgenommen? War es so warm, oder nehmt Ihr die Dorsche im Ganzen mit? Beim Filetieren ist es glaub ich von Vorteil die Dorsche nicht auszunehmen. Geht einfacher und ist eine riesige Zeitersparnis.
> Gruß Mario


 

Aber Mario....
wenn man ein paar Std zum angeln draussen ist, sollte man schnellstmöglich die Fische ausnehmen. Thema Fadenwürmer! Die gehen nämlich erst ins Fleisch, wenn der Fisch tot ist! Und ausnehmen riesen Zeitersparnis? Sind doch nur zwei Schnitte und ein Griff!? Dann blutet der Fisch auch später beim filetieren nicht das Fleisch voll!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Fein Rudolf,
> aber warum habt Ihr die Dorsche ausgenommen? War es so warm, oder nehmt Ihr die Dorsche im Ganzen mit? Beim Filetieren ist es glaub ich von Vorteil die Dorsche nicht auszunehmen. Geht einfacher und ist eine riesige Zeitersparnis.
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario
Es ist warm gewesen,Ich nehme immer nur das Filet mit nach Hause,  und 27 jahre dachte ich auch ein NICHT ausgenommener Dorsch ist schneller zu Filetieren  .|kopfkratEs bleibt sich Gleich und du hast beim Filetieren nicht die Dorsch******* am und auf den Filetierbrett.Ich finde es ist sauberer. man lernt Nie aus .werde es weiterhin jetzt ausgenommen machen .Dennis macht drei schnelle Schnitte ,einmal ziehen und du hast die ganzen Innereien draußen. In drei Wochen bin ich für 5Tage wieder oben#: ,ein Boot anschauen und Probieren. Hoffe auf drei -vier Bft dann kann man sehen was das ""Rauhwasserboot""kann|engel:
Hab eine schöne Zeit Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Lars
> ab den 10.Mai 2015 habe ich die Long Island wieder in Vollcharter :q. wir haben das Bot immer mit 6-7 Mann . 12 können mit. also kann ich mir immer noch ein paar angenehme Zeitgenossen aussuchen |kopfkrat. solltest du oben sein , ist ein Platz für dich kein Thema
> Gruß Rudolf
> Noch was zum anfüttern von der letzten Tour


 
 Tja Rudolf, da verpassen wir uns wieder um einen Tag ... Wir haben heute bei IBI ein Boot ab 02.Mai für eine Woche gebucht. Ein Haus haben wir über Novasol avisiert. Aber danke für Dein Angebot. Eventuell ja 2016...#6


----------



## captain73 (20. Juni 2014)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle schon für 2015 gebucht? Da ist ja stellenweise schon nichts mehr zu bekommen... Die guten Häuser sind weg, Boote in Bagenkop im Mai 2015- nix vernünftiges. Boah...


 

Hallo Boardies,

es ist in der Tat ein starke Nachfrage für nächstes Jahr zu verzeichnen. Ich kann nur raten Boot und Haus frühzeitig zu buchen. 

Wir haben unser Boot bereits bei Abfahrt im Mai bei IBI in Spodsbjerg gebucht. Beim Haus (9 Mitfahrer) war es richtig eng und wir konnten wenigstens noch ein großes Haus bekommen, obwohl bei Novasol der Buchungskalender für Mai noch gar nicht offen war...

Wir sind ab 09. Mai 2015 wieder für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg#6

Zum Ausnehmen der Fische kann ich der Mehrheit nur recht geben. Ich nehme die Fische auch immer an Bord aus. Es ist sauberer, die Qualität des Filets ist besser (keine Würmer+Ausbluten) und man kann wenigstes den großen Filetierraum in Spodsbjerg betreten (was auch vollkommen ok ist). Der Aufwand ist m.E. doch recht gering.

Allen die oben sind ein dickes Petri und vor allem gutes Wetter#h

VG Captain

VG Captain


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> es ist in der Tat ein starke Nachfrage für nächstes Jahr zu verzeichnen. Ich kann nur raten Boot und Haus frühzeitig zu buchen.


 
 Seit heute ist auch das Haus fix und bestätigt. Am 02. Mai geht es nach Spodsbjerg #6! Wenn ich bedenke, dass Novasol knapp 100 Häuser in Spodsbjerg hat und diese Woche nur noch 40 in dem Zeitraum frei waren, ist die Nachfrage wirklich nicht so schlecht...


----------



## porscher (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

novasol kann man nicht immer empfehlen. es gibt bessere anbieter...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> novasol kann man nicht immer empfehlen. es gibt bessere anbieter...



 Das kann ich nicht bestätigen! Ich habe schon öfter bei Novasol gebucht und war bisher immer zufrieden. Guter Service und gute Häuser. Ich kann halt für 350.- Euro die Woche im Mai kein Luxushaus erwarten... Wir zahlen über 500.- Euro/ Woche für 3 Personen und haben ein relativ neues Haus. Jeder hat halt andere Ansprüche an Boot und Haus. 

 Aber gerne kannst Du hier gute Alternativen nennen, denn ich bin immer für neues offen #6.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> es ist in der Tat ein starke Nachfrage für nächstes Jahr zu verzeichnen. Ich kann nur raten Boot und Haus frühzeitig zu buchen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Marco
ab den 09.05.2015  sind wir auch wieder oben . Wie gehabt:die Long Island in Vollcharter ,das heißt mit 6Mann den ganzen Kutter .Haus Neu direkt am Hafen . für kleines Geld ein Haus, so wohnen viele selber nicht.  Viele sparen am Haus  was Blödsinn ist ,Urlaub ist Luxus und Luxus gibts nicht zum 0Tarif 
Gruß  nach Gottsbüren  Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> .... Viele sparen am Haus was Blödsinn ist ,Urlaub ist Luxus und Luxus gibts nicht zum 0Tarif



Also ich spare immer ganz erheblich an der Unterkunft[emoji23]

Mit dem alter steigt der luxus bedarf das merk ich auch schon früher wäre ich noch mit dem Zelt unterm arm los, heute frag ich mich wie lange ich das ohne dusche im womo aushalte[emoji18]


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Finde jeder muß für sich selbst entscheiden wie und wo er schläft oder er die Behausung benötigt. Viele nutzen diese halt nur zum schlafen und kochen und benötigen keinen weiteren schnick schnack. Urlaub hat auch nicht zwingend mit "Luxus" zu tun. Man kann sich auch gut im günstigen Urlaub erholen weshalb für mich Urlaub nicht zwingend Luxus ist.
Gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Finde jeder muß für sich selbst entscheiden wie und wo er schläft oder er die Behausung benötigt. Viele nutzen diese halt nur zum schlafen und kochen und benötigen keinen weiteren schnick schnack. Urlaub hat auch nicht zwingend mit "Luxus" zu tun. Man kann sich auch gut im günstigen Urlaub erholen weshalb für mich Urlaub nicht zwingend Luxus ist.
> Gruß


 
 Da stimme ich Dir zu. Ich wollte mit meinem Post auch nur aufzeigen, dass man einen Vermieter nicht zwingend verurteilen soll, wenn man mit einem Haus nicht zufrieden war/ist. Es gibt halt unterschiede bei den Häusern- halt abhängig vom Preis.

 Wir haben immer ein 5 Sterne Haus. Kostet dann zwar pro Nase ein paar Euro mehr, aber ich möchte vernünftige Betten, jeder sein eigenes Schlafzimmer und ein sauberes Badezimmer. Bei Tagen mit Wind und Regen verbringe ich dann gerne auch mal Zeit im Haus- da möchte ich mich dann wohlfühlen. Aber dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden und ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Geldbeutel. Ist bei den Mietbooten ja nicht anders. Die Einen fahren mit 5 Mann im 5m Boot, wir mit 3 Mann im 7m Boot. Platz zum angeln und Sicherheit sind ausschlaggebend. Dafür fahren wir nur eine Woche, andere halt 2 Wochen. Wir nehmen uns auch die Zeit zum kochen, Frühstücken ausführlich etc. So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen und Angler. Außer das Feierabendbier nach einem schönen Angeltag- das gehört wohl überall dazu .


----------



## Carptigers (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin zusammen,
glücklicherweise bekomme ich kurzfristig frei, so dass ich am 04.07 - 06.07 nach Spodsbjerg zum fischen fahre.
Ist vielleicht jemand ebenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt in SB?


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Florian, in dieser Zeit haben die Dorsche *AUSGANGSSPERRE*.
Gruß Walter


----------



## XxBenexX (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Flo ich hoffe das sich die drei tage auch lohnen ... aber ich bin auch für Ausgangssperre bis zur letztrn Augustwoche :m


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Benedikt, Florian kommt doch auch noch einmal im August für 3 Wochen. Deshalb die .........
im August ist dann der beste Angeltag am 31.


----------



## XxBenexX (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja ich weiß ... das wird ja lustig im Sommer :m


----------



## XxBenexX (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter am 31. Nix da


----------



## XxBenexX (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Obwohl am 31. 08 bin ich mit der Mannschaft an der Werra da sollte es auch gut laufen |supergri


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Zu dieser Veranstaltung muss ich hin. Da gibt es nur super - leckere Sachen.

http://www.fynskefristelser.com/default.asp?mn1=84&mn2=&mn3=&sid=92


----------



## XxBenexX (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Oh das klingt gut ... in Sachen essen auf und um LL kennst dich ja aus


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da kannst du dich aber drauf verlassen - was denkst du, wo mein Bauch herkommt....??
http://www.restaurant-flammen.dk/
http://www.under-uret.com/
zu diesen beiden Restaurants geht es auch.
Angeln ist nicht alles !!!


----------



## XxBenexX (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei der zweiten war ich ja auch schon die Frau fand es da auch klasse die Burger ein Traum


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben immer ein 5 Sterne Haus. Kostet dann zwar pro Nase ein paar Euro mehr, aber ich möchte vernünftige Betten, jeder sein eigenes Schlafzimmer und ein sauberes Badezimmer. Bei Tagen mit Wind und Regen verbringe ich dann gerne auch mal Zeit im Haus- da möchte ich mich dann wohlfühlen. Aber dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden und ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Geldbeutel. Ist bei den Mietbooten ja nicht anders. Die Einen fahren mit 5 Mann im 5m Boot, wir mit 3 Mann im 7m Boot. Platz zum angeln und Sicherheit sind ausschlaggebend. Dafür fahren wir nur eine Woche, andere halt 2 Wochen. Wir nehmen uns auch die Zeit zum kochen, Frühstücken ausführlich etc. So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen und Angler. Außer das Feierabendbier nach einem schönen Angeltag- das gehört wohl überall dazu .


#6 Sind wir einer Meinung!#h


----------



## Z@nder (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Anglerfreunde,
wir sind seit gestern auf der Insel. Hier schon mal ein kurzer Bericht.
Gestern aufgrund des starken Windes keine  Möglichkeit rauszufahren.

heute war es wieder ziemlich windig.
Zum Glück Westwind, sodass wir rausfahren konnten. 
Fast nur an der gelben Tonne geangelt. Haben mit 6 Mann ca. 50 Dorsche gefangen. ca. 15 stk.mitgenommen. 90% der Fische haben wir auf Japanrote Twister Beifänger gefangen. Morgen sieht es leider nicht besser aus mit dem Wetter. Mal sehen was so geht. Werde morgen Abend wieder berichten. Allen die noch hier auf der Insel sind, ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Rohrbacher (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So, hier nun ein kleiner Bericht unserer Langelandtour vom 14. - 21.06.:

Die Anreise verlief problem- und staulos. Beim Bezug des Hauses dann jedoch ein kleiner Ekelmoment. Ein netter Vormieter hatte uns in der abgeschalteten Gefriertruhe ein kleines Willkommensgeschenk hinterlassen:
Ein Beutel Fischfilet, unter dem schon die Maden Samba tanzten|motz:. Ein Anruf beim Vermieter #x und seine Frau kam, um die Sauerei zu beseitigen.

Windtechnisch war in der Woche alles dabei - anfänglich 2-3 bis hin zu gar keinem Wind, dann etwa 4 und gegen Ende der Woche 6-7, was zur Folge hatte, dass wir Donnerstag und Freitag nicht mehr raus konnten.
Zu den Fängen kann ich sagen, dass die Dorsche wirklich gesucht werden müssen und das eher im etwas tieferen Wasser. Im Flachen fingen wir eher Kleinere, hier und da war auch mal ein Grösserer dabei, aber eher die Ausnahme. Mittwochs hatten wir dann zwei richtig gute Spots an der Fahrrinne gefunden, an denen wir die Kisten voll machen konnten. Es waren viele zwischen 50 und 70 cm dabei, der Größte hatte 79. Leider wurde uns der erste Spot von der Kuttertour streitig gemacht, so dass wir genervt den Platz räumten. Hier vielen Dank an die Long Island :e.
Leider konnten wir die Spots aufgrund des starken Windes der nächsten Tage nicht mehr anfahren. Gefangen hatten wir sowohl mit leichten Pilker bis 60 g als auch mit Gummifischen in unterschiedlichen Farben, wobei Rot eher besser zog.

Highlight war ein Fang von einem Kumpel. Er hatte einen kleinen Dorsch, den er auf Gummifisch gehakt hatte, einholen wollen, als der Drill plötzlich hektischer wurde. Ein etwa 55 cm großer Dorsch hatte den kleinen vernascht und konnte sicher gelandet werden. Happyend: der kleine lebte sogar noch und konnte zurückgesetzt werden.

Allgemein waren wir mit den Fängen zufrieden.

Donnerstags sind wir an das Forellenpuff nach Humble gefahren um mal zu sehen, was dort so gefangen wird. Wir waren vor Jahren mal dort und konnten keinen einzigen Fisch fangen. So auch diesmal. 7 Mann angelten, keiner hatte was gefangen. Der Teich ist aber auch total verkrautet. So beschlossen wir, das Geld besser in Bier anzulegen #g.

Nächtes Jahr wollen wir es mal nach vielen Jahren Bagenkop ab Spodsberg probieren. Die vielen Stellnetze vor Bagenkop sind schon nervig und man will ja auch mal etwas Neues ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank auch noch an Multe #6. Durch seine Tips sind mir die ersten Platten an den Haken gegangen. Ich hatte vorher aber auch noch nie gezielt darauf gefischt. Mit Buttlöffel und Garnelen konnte ich in einer Stunde 6 Schollen und 2 Butt fangen, außerdem einige Dorsche als "Beifang".

Die Woche war wie immer viel zu schnell vorbei, nun freuen wir uns schon aufs nächste Jahr!

Allen, die noch Ihren Urlaub vor sich haben, Petri Heil!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Wahoo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So hier mein Bericht vom 14 bis 21 Juni

Erst einmal Danke an Multe für die Tipps 

So nach problemloser Nachtfahrt erreichten wir am Samstag den 14 Juni Spodsbjerg. Haus war noch nicht bezugsfähig und so sind wir direkt zum Hafen gefahren und haben die Boote in Empfang genommen und bestückt. Zum Glück ist unser Haus dann doch noch früh bezugsfertig geworden so das wir um 12 Uhr ins Haus konnten. Es wurde schnell gekocht und um 15 Uhr waren wir auf dem Wasser.... die Fische wurden relativ schnell zwischen 20 und 30 Meter gefunden. Nach 4 Stunden hatten wir genug Fisch für den kommenden Tag und noch was für die Truhe. Fische waren zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Auch der Sonntag brachte uns normale Fische um die 60 cm....leider hatten wir keine Drift auch der Montag war Ententeich und 0 Strömung.... man konnte mit 50 Gramm auf 50 Meter angeln (wenn man wollte) Dienstag war der Blinddarm ganz ergiebig....sogar paar Fische um 75 cm waren dabei. Mittwoch dann viel Wind und die Fische bissen ganz gut....  bei 85 cm war dann Feierabend. Leider haben wir die Großen Fische verloren.... sei es durch eigene Dummheit aber auch  durch spitzes Beißverhalten der Dorsche so das sie im Drill verloren gingen. Donnerstag zog Sturm auf und wir haben beschlossen es für dieses Jahr gut sein zu lassen.... Sicherheit ist wichtiger als den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu fangen. Alles in allem war es wieder eine sehr schöne Woche..... wir kommen wieder.....nächstes Jahr im August


----------



## MS aus G (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Wahoo und Rohrbacher,
 ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen und danke für die schönen Berichte!!! 
 Das mit dem Kannibalismus hatten wir mal eine Nummer größer. Da wollte ein 80iger Dorsch einen 45iger vernaschen. Hat den 45iger der am Haken hing bis an die Wasseroberfläche verfolgt. Mein Onkel blieb ganz ruhig und verlangte nach dem Gaff. Gesagt getan mit einem Schwupps lag der 80iger im Boot. Mein Neffe konnte mal beim Keschern 2 50iger erwischen wovon einer am Haken hing. Der andere wollte wohl noch einen Happen vom Gummifisch abhaben. 
 Allen die oben sind gutes Wetter und findet die Dorsche!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## carlsberg (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super Berichte#6.
Und alle die oben sind ,den Wünsche ich weniger Wind|wavey:.
Nicht mehr lange Ende August starten wir.:vik: hoffe nur Walter lässt mir  noch ein paar über ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus#q:c:q


----------



## Ines (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schöne Berichte!

Petri, Egon, da hat sich der Trip ja mal wieder gelohnt! #6


----------



## Carptigers (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger. 
Das lässt einiges gutes für die nächste Woche erhoffen.


----------



## Wahoo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielen Dank für die positiven Postings
Danke Ines..... wie immer :m:m:m:m

An alle die noch oben sind oder noch hin wollen.... fischt nur Gummi oder nur Pilker. 
Weniger ist manchmal mehr.......

Wer es auf die Großen abgesehen hat soll in die Fahrrinne fahren.... dicke Murmel dran und dann runter damit.....und Angel guuuut festhalten :vik:

Farben sind momentan shit egal...... 

Falls noch Fragen offen sind.....melden


----------



## benkk (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wahoo
wo meinst du denn genau,östlich nördlich oder mittig der Insel|kopfkrat...
oder egal???
Gruß 
bernd


----------



## Wahoo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Bernd,

wir fahren von Spodsbjerg immer Richtung grüner Tonne. Ich würd euch raten mal direkt aus dem Hafen auf die andere Seite der Fahrrinne zu fahren und dann immer weiter südlich. Ausgang Blinddarm ist bzw war gut....kann aber jede Woche anders sein. Dann zwischen grüner Tonne DW54? und roter Tonne mitten in der Fahrrine....da sind immer Dicke, ist aber mühsam immer auf 50 Meter zu angeln. Dann weiter runter ...so 1 km da ist es ungefähr 40 - 45 Meter..... mitten in der Fahrrine :vik:


----------



## benkk (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> wir fahren von Spodsbjerg immer Richtung grüner Tonne. Ich würd euch raten mal direkt aus dem Hafen auf die andere Seite der Fahrrinne zu fahren und dann immer weiter südlich. Ausgang Blinddarm ist bzw war gut....kann aber jede Woche anders sein. Dann zwischen grüner Tonne DW54? und roter Tonne mitten in der Fahrrine....da sind immer Dicke, ist aber mühsam immer auf 50 Meter zu angeln. Dann weiter runter ...so 1 km da ist es ungefähr 40 - 45 Meter..... mitten in der Fahrrine :vik:



Vielen Dank Wahoo,
werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## Wahoo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

gerne benkk #h


----------



## Maulwurf (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies!
Wir sind ab den 30.08. für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. Ist es zwingend notwendig mit geflochtener Schnur zu angeln? Welchen Durchmesser sollte vielleicht die monofile Schnur haben?#c Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.Viele Grüße an Alle


----------



## bombe220488 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Du kannst sicher auch mit monfiler Schnur Fische fangen!
Die geflochtene hat halt aber viele Vorteile gegenüber einer Monofilen.

du hast besseren Kontakt zum köder und merkst die Bisse besser(keine dehnung) , kannst aufgrund von geringerem Schnurdurchmesser leichtere köder fische (leichterer Köder = längere Absinkphase)
hohe tragkraft etc etc.

kostet halt mehr aber lohnt sich wirklich

Wenn monofil dann was vernünftiges nicht so ein billiges gummiband 0,35mm in etwa 10kg Tragkraft sind ein guter Wert denke ich

ich persönlich habe auch mit monofiler angefangen und hab geflochtene als mist abgetan.
War dann aber echt überrascht wieviel besser alles funktioniert und angel nun nur noch geflochtene


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> Wir sind ab den 30.08. für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. Ist es zwingend notwendig mit geflochtener Schnur zu angeln? Welchen Durchmesser sollte vielleicht die monofile Schnur haben?#c Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.Viele Grüße an Alle



Hallo Maulwurf
Es ist nicht Notwendig mit geflochtener Schnur zu fischen Ich Pilke mit einer 0,40 monofilen Schnur von DAM 12kg Tragkraft (ist mal ne 4000mSpulegewesen ) auch meine 20+ Dörschlein habe ich damit ohne Verluste bekommen .Ich bin auf mein Gerät sehr Gut eingefischt und so sollte jeder nach seiner Angelart und Weise wählen.|kopfkrat Den direkteren Kontakt da weniger Dehnung hast du mit einer geflochtenen Schnur. ob das dan aber für deine Art zu Pilken das Richtige ist ,kannst nur DU entscheiden|uhoh:|kopfkrat|uhoh:. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Carptigers (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Maulwurf,  wir sind über dem selben Zeitraum in Spodsbjerg. Falls es sich ergeben sollte, kannst du gerne mal ne geflochtene Probefischen.


----------



## Maulwurf (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Erstmal VIELEN DANK EUCH ALLEN!!#h
War vor 10 Jahren öfters mal in Norwegen. Meine Angelausrüstung im Keller ist nicht unbedingt gepflegt. 
HalloFlorian, Du wohnst nicht so weit weg von mir., vieelleicht können wir da oben mal ein gut gezapttes Wolters trinken. Viele Grüße Maulwurf#g


----------



## Stulle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

10 jahre alte mono die nach dem Norwegen einsatz nicht mehr gepflegt wurde, da würde ich etst mal behaupten die muss ausgetauscht werden, und die rollen gefettet werden.


----------



## Carptigers (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kriegen wir hin, meld dich einfach per pn, wenn es passt.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht:
So viel Fisch wie dieses Jahr war schon Jahre nicht mehr vorhanden.....|bigeyes
Sonntag u. Montag hat es geblasen und wir fuhren nicht raus.
Dienstag und Mittwoch beste Bedingungen und runter südlich des grünen Turms.
Schöne Fische mussten gesucht werden und wurden auch gefunden...
Immer so um 25 m ....Der Pilker brachte mehr Erfolg als Gummi..
Was auffiel war die Menge an Untermassigen, jeweils um 25 Stück während
Ca. 5 Stunden Angel Zeit.
Leider haben im Schlachthaus auch wieder die Kollegen den Kindermörder
Gespielt.....ein Grauen anzusehen,was da filetiert wurde
Wir hatten an beiden Tagen 10 schöne Filetdorsche zwischen 50 und 80 cm.
Heute morgen empfing uns der Belt mit 3 Seemeilen Drift.
240 g Kugel schwimm weg wie Papier.
Ruckzuck sind wir hoch bis zum Bermuda getrieben.
Haben dann abgebrochen,.......
Auch nur 2 Dorsche konnten gefangen werden, die hatten jedoch 75 cm|supergri
Ab morgen Mittag soll die Drift abnehmen,.... Schauen wir mal#h#h
Gruss
Tom


----------



## kokanee (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Tom,
Schöner Bericht bis auf die Meldung das wieder .....Mörder dabei sind. War Ende April für 3 Wochen in Spodsbjerg möchte nicht ins Detail gehen, Fakt ist, das es kein Problem ist 150kg Dorsch mit 4 Mann zu fangen. Die Kunst besteht darin 150kg Fische zu fangen die das Mindestmaß haben. Ich verstehe manche Angler nicht die dann noch Ihre Untermassigen Fische im Hafen zur Schau stellen. Die Reaktion der Dänen ist dementsprechend!
Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Petri Heil und nicht soviel Wind und Strömung.

Ps.
Die Fischerei mit 16 cm Gummifisch ist von der Ausbeute her kein Vergleich zum Pilken aber die Größe der Fische entschädigt die geringere Quote beim Fangerfolg.
Habe einige Zeit gebraucht bis ich das Vertrauen zum Gummifischangeln hatte (Danke nochmal an Andreas Veltrup), denn beim Pilken springt schon des öfteren der ein oder andere untermassige Fisch an die Angel was beim Gummifischangeln nicht so oft vor kommt.
Wenn Ihr Lust habt probiert es einfach aus.

Wünsche Euch nochmals Petri Heil :vik::vik:

Und schöne Grüße aus der Pfalz #h

Kokanee


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin,

 Ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Was da einige sogenannte Angler abschlagen ist nicht normal. Schade das es nicht kontrollier wird und die Leute mal ein paar Hundert Kronen berappen müssen und der Angelschein eingezogen wird.
 Ich bin gestern nach knapp 2 Wochen Langeland wieder zu Hause angekommen und habe so etwa 25 schöne Küchendorsche fangen können. Das reicht dicke und nach einem 1/2 Jahr schmeckt der eingefrorene Dorsch eh nicht mehr. Man muss halt suchen, die Lütten wieder schwimmen lassen und wenn nicht wirklich guter maßiger Fisch beißt dann hat man halt Pech gehabt.

 Petri, Stefan


----------



## Carptigers (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin, wie sieht es denn aus? Gestern war doch Bettenwechsel. War letzten Woche keiner zum Fischen?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Leider haben im Schlachthaus auch wieder die Kollegen den Kindermörder
Gespielt.....ein Grauen anzusehen,was da filetiert wurde


Bitte nicht wegsehen! Je mehr diese Angler angesprochen werden, umso eher ändern sie Ihr Verhalten. 

Mir fällt es auch jedesmal sehr schwer, dann etwas zu sagen, weil man nicht der Meckermann sein möchte. Versuche dann höflich ein Gespräch anzufangen und dieses Thema anzusprechen. Das funktioniert zwar nicht immer mit dem gewünschten Ergebnis, aber es waren auch schon einige einsichtig. Wenn man nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fällt, merkt merket man eigentlich, ob es Sinn macht, dieses Thema anzuschneiden oder vielleicht ein Messer geflogen kommt.

"Ey Alter, wenn Du nur Lütte fängst, lass das Angeln lieber gleich bleiben" kommt als Gesprächsbeginn übrigens nicht so gut an...#h


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Leider haben im Schlachthaus auch wieder die Kollegen den Kindermörder
> Gespielt.....ein Grauen anzusehen,was da filetiert wurde
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo
Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten.|znaika: Es werden aber immer häufiger Kontrollen auf Mindestmaß  und Angellizens gemacht. Im Mai auf der Südspitze an einen Abend 38 mal beim Brandungs und Spinnfischen keine Angellizenz.  über 50mal Untermaßige Fische. Es soll wohl pro Fisch 100€ kosten ??|kopfkrat ich glaube wenn dort eine Einnahme generiert wird  die Lohnenswert scheint wird es wie bei den Verkehrskontrollen (Radar) an Häufigkeit zunehmen.
allen die oben sind einen guten Fang und wenig Wind
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Der Goldaal (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ihr habt absolut recht mit den untermaßigen Fischen und deren Schlächtern. Allerdings sehe ich so prachtvolle Bilder voller Bütten mit Dorsch auch nicht so gerne. Auch das halte ich für Maßlosigkeit. Es ist nicht der Neid, der aus mir spricht. Ganz sicher nicht. Ich gönne jedem seine Fische, Aber man sollte auch Grenzen kennen. Und wenn ich hier noch irgendwo lese, dass schwimmende Fische mit dem Gaff "geangelt" werden und man das noch für eine tolle Geschichte hält... ich weiß ja nicht. Ich will aber auf keinen Fall den Verfasser angreifen, ich finde nur, dass die Kreatur etwas mehr beachtet und respektiert werden sollte. Ich freue mich natürlich auch über gute Fänge.
Nix für ungut.


----------



## MS aus G (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Der Goldaal,
 da verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht. Das mit dem raubenden Dorsch ist uns 1x in mittlerweile 40-45 Langelandurlauben "passiert", wir hatten an diesem Tag ca. 15 gute Dorsche gefangen, wir können ja nichts dafür, das er bis an die Oberfläche einem Artgenossen hinterherjagt, und nicht nur das, sondern den Artgenossen auch noch fressen will. Dem ist seine Maßlosigkeit dann zum Verhängnis geworden. Warum soll ich davon nicht Berichten? Es war für uns ein bisher einmaliges Erlebnis. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, das wir keinen Respekt vor der Kreatur haben. Ein Dorsch der am Haken hängt wird ja teilweise auch gegafft (mittlerweile haben wir kein Gaff mehr an Bord nur noch grosse Kescher).
 Dir und allen anderen natürlich auch für die nächsten Langelandurlaube viel Petri!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Angler
Die Fahrt auf die Insel im Frühjahr und Herbst macht die Mehrzahl der Angler doch sicherlich um FISCH zu FANGEN.:q  Die meisten wohl nur einmal im Jahr. Und wenn die dann Ihre Büten und Tonnen voll mit maßigen  Fisch haben und die Bilder dann  Stolz zeigen , kann ich nur sagen, Petri hätte ich auch gerne .|kopfkrat Wenn  man die vielen Tage mit magerenFang dagegenstellt . sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus . Gott sei Dank  kann und soll jeder für sich entscheiden wie er es handhabt.Ich persönlich fange gern viel und groß und habe am Boot einen sich lösenden Dorsch schon öfters noch mit dem Gaff erwischt. Es gibt beispielsweise auch Angler  und Berufsfischer die Catch & Release verurteilen ,weil der Fang nicht  als wertvolles Lebensmittel betrachtet wird sondern als Vergnügungsobjekt.
"""Diskussion erwünscht"""

Ich meine Jeder der die Schonmaße etc. einhät sollte sein Hobby ausüben wie es Ihn am meisten Freude und Erholung bringt.    #h

Und wer ohne Kunst und Natuköder fischt und befriedigt ohne Fang nach Hause fährt ist für mich der Größte.#6

allen anderen Fischräubern weiterhin volle Kisten und viel Freude an Ihren Fang
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## sandre (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey,

wir (3 Angler) waren letzte Woche auf der tollen Insel und haben schöne Tage mit ordentlich Fisch erlebt. Anfangs noch sehr windig und schwierig wurde es im Laufe der Woche besser. Gegen Ende kam dann wieder starke Strömung aus Süd (Ausstrom) auf, dem mußten wir uns anpassen. Gefangen hat eigentlich alles (Twister, Kreaturen und auch Pilker). Erstaunt waren wir über die super Makrelen am grünen Turm, Topfische bis knapp 45cm. Am besten lief es allg. in Tiefen zwischen 20-25m. Im Herbst geht es nochmal hoch, bin jetzt schon wieder heiß.
Allen die oben sind gutes Wetter und schöne Fische.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich will hier auch keine Diskussion eröffnen und wie gesagt will ich auch niemanden persönlich angreifen.
Catch& Release halte ich PERSÖNLICH für eine perverse Sache. Da gibt es in verschiedenen Foren Anfeindungen, ob Meerforellen noch braun waren oder nicht. Und genau diese Leute, die Andere verurteilen, fahren nach Schweden oder sonst wo hin, um aufsteigende Lachse und Meerforellen in Flüssen mit großer Begeisterung nach zu stellen. Aber das ist eine endlose Diskussion und ich möchte sie gerne hiermit beenden. Sie wird uns früher oder später hier eh wieder einholen. Also nichts für ungut Jungs.

@MS aus G
Den Zusammenhang sah ich in der Gier nach dem Fisch. Die einen schlachten Babys, und Ihr habt einen Fisch mit einer nicht erlaubten Methode nach gestellt. Wer weiß, ob ich das nicht auch gemacht hätte, aber ganz sicherlich hätte ich es nicht veröffentlicht .
Den Vergleich, dass der Fisch auch keine Maßhaltigkeit hatte fand ich zwar witzig und mußte schmunzeln, allerdings kann der Fisch ja nicht anders als seinem Trieb zu folgen. Das unterscheidet den Menschen ja zu allen anderen Kreaturen (zumindest im Normalfall) . wie gesagt, nicht angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## MS aus G (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Der Goldaal,
 die Gier nach Dorschen ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden, denn sie sind wirklich lecker. Das bedeutet nicht, das wir was untermaßiges mitnehmen. Setzen auch untermaßige zurück, die den Haken sehr tief hatten, nicht nach dem Motto "Der hätte eh nicht überlebt", was ich schon häufig zu hören bekommen habe. Die Möwen oder andere Dorsche freuen sich!!! Ich fahre aber auf jeden Fall nicht auf die Insel, und mit dem Boot einmal rum zu fahren, sondern, weil ich Dorsche fangen will. Wir haben aber mit Sicherheit nicht dem Dorsch nachgestellt um ihn am Boot zu gaffen!!! Der ist ja sogar noch am Boot zu dem kleineren hin und hat versucht ihn zu fressen, und ich wüsste nicht, das irgendwo steht, das ein gefangener Dorsch einen Haken im Maul haben musste!!! Ich glaube auch, das bei 90-95% der Angler (mir eingenommen), es gar nicht so weit gekommen wäre, da ich mich so erschrocken hätte, das ich den kleineren schon im Boot gehabt hätte, bevor ich überhaupt an ein Gaff gedacht hätte. Angegriffen fühle ich mich natürlich nicht, ist doch eine feine Diskussion.
 @sandre,
 Petri zu Euren Fängen, und eine schöne Vorfreude bis zum nächsten Törn!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



			
				MS aus G;4161114 Der ist ja sogar noch am Boot zu dem kleineren hin und hat versucht ihn zu fressen schrieb:
			
		

> und ich wüsste nicht, das irgendwo steht, das ein gefangener Dorsch einen Haken im Maul haben musste!!!


[/B]


Na Kollege, da solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken und dann evtl. was schreiben.........   Solltest du einen "Schein" haben, bist du doch bestimmt "anders" unterwiesen und belehrt worden, oder? 
........ und wie schon geschrieben wurde, ich hätte es bestimmt auch nicht öffentlich gepostet (|uhoh

Aber jeder wie er meint.........


----------



## SFVNOR (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin,

 Vielleicht mal zu Erinnerung der Entnahme von untermaßigen Fischen egal ob nun gehakt, verletzt (geschlitzt), etc. Zumindest wir Hobbyangler sollten uns daran halten.

 In Dänemark ist dies flächendeckend eindeutig geregelt. Jeder untermaßige Fisch (sofern er nicht eindeutige Anzeichen einer Seuche aufweisst) ist zurückzusetzen. 
Wer mit einem untermassigen Fisch erwischt wird zahlt. Falls der Fisch tatsächlich nicht lebensfähig ist, dient er halt als natürlicher Dünger, Fisch-, Vogel-, Krebsfutter,... 
Ich finde die Regelung gut, da individuelle Entschuldigungsdiagnosen für die Entnahme untermaßiger Fische einiger Kochtopfangler nicht geduldet werden. 

 Gruß,
 Stefan 

​


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es gibt sicher verschiedene Meinungen, ob diese Regel immer sinnvoll ist, wenn man weiß, dass der Fisch sterben wird. Aber wer sollte das kontrollieren können, ob er es geschafft hätte oder nicht. Also ist es sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren. Zurück damit und fertig. Und ich glaube wir reden hier nicht davon, dass Jemand einen oder zwei 37 cm Dorsche in der Bütt hat. Auch wenn das persönliche Maß vom Boot aus jenseits der 50 cm liegen sollte.
Man hat sich an geltende Gesetze zu halten und erst recht dann, wenn man Gast in einem anderen Land ist. Auch dann, wenn man dafür bezahlt hat. Man zahlt lediglich für den Versuch Fische zu fangen, möchte man für den Garantierten Fisch bezahlen so bleibt der Weg ins Geschäft oder in den Hafen ;-)


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So, Männer,lasst jetzt gut sein....
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen,dass viele Kollegen Fische zwischen 38 u. 40
Cm mitnehmen,was sicherlich gemäß den Richtlinien ist,aber wenig Filet bringt...zuhause heissen die Forellenkönige:vik:
Wir hatten die letzten Tage viel Drift und etwas Wind,sodass ich Urlaub machte...was mir am Herzen liegt,da ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin.
Bis dato haben wir 34 schöne Dorsche eingefroren und hoffen noch auf 2 erfolgreiche Tage....
Der Flair Langelands hat uns sowieso verwöhnt....
Gruss
Tom


----------



## mirko.nbg (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jeder der einen Angelschein hat weiss was er zu tun hat. Ich z.B. weiss das,da ich auch eine Prüfung gemacht habe....

Jeder der Boot fährt sollte auch wissen was er macht,ich weiss es,da ich eine Prüfung gemacht habe.....

In Dänemark sollten mal evtl. die Gesetze verschärft werden....

Mit Prüfung und Wissen angelt und fährt es sich halt sicherer,besser und gewissenhafter!

Gute Fahrt und Petri Heil!!!!!

Mirko


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Jeder der einen Angelschein hat weiss was er zu tun hat. Ich z.B. weiss das,da ich auch eine Prüfung gemacht habe....
> 
> Jeder der Boot fährt sollte auch wissen was er macht,ich weiss es,da ich eine Prüfung gemacht habe.....
> 
> ...


Gott sei Dank gibt es noch Orte auf der Welt die nicht wie in Deutschland durch Regelwut und für jedes muß ich eine Prüfung haben, die Hobbyangler und Skipper nicht Einschränkt und drangsaliert. #6
Mit Prüfung fährst du sicherer (1-2mal)auf den Meer und kannst es besser einschätzem? Lächerlich.#c  Ich fahre seit 27 Jahren Kleinboote ohne Prüfung ,ohne Unfall und traue mich bei Bft 3 schon nicht mehr aufs Wasser (meine Prüfung heißt Vorsicht & Respekt vor der Natur) Und die Prüfung für Angelscheine ist reine Geldmacherei und vollkommen Sinnlos (Meiner ist 38jahre alt) In Deutschland zu Fischen zu den Konditionen wie in DK:q (bis 18 frei . ab 65 frei)ist uns durch Regelwut und schwachen Angelverband ja schön versaut worden. Die Vorgaben die da sind Reichen vollkommen aus.Härtere  Gesetze ändern  überhaupt nichts . Sonst dürfte es im Anglerisch überregulierten Deutschland ja keine Verstöße mehr geben. Gibt esTrotzdem ;+? Na dann mit  Lebenslänglich ran .
Gruß :   Ein Gesetzestreuer?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich habe einen Facharbeiterbrief 
Ich habe auch einen Gesellenbrief.   
Ichhabe auch einen Führerschein 
Bin ich deswegen ein guter Handwerker oder Autofahrer??????


----------



## Murdock7481 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,
Kennt einer von euch den Aktuellen Wechselkurs Euro-Kronen in Spodsbjerg bzw. Dänemark? Ich war gestern bei meiner Bank und dort soll ich für 100 Kronen 14 Euro auf den Tisch legen... ist es besser in DK zu wechseln oder macht ihr das auch hier in der Heimat? 
Bei uns geht es in 10Tagen los  allen die jetzt oben sind ein dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Kennt einer von euch den Aktuellen Wechselkurs Euro-Kronen in Spodsbjerg bzw. Dänemark? Ich war gestern bei meiner Bank und dort soll ich für 100 Kronen 14 Euro auf den Tisch legen... ist es besser in DK zu wechseln oder macht ihr das auch hier in der Heimat?
> Bei uns geht es in 10Tagen los  allen die jetzt oben sind ein dickes Petri!!!


Hallo 
Tanken ,Lebensmittel , Angelsachen ,kannste alles in € zahlen . Wechselgeld bekommst du zum Tageskurs in Kronen zurück .die Kassen rechnen automatisch den Wechselkurs . Ich nehme schon Jahrelang keine Kronen mehr mit und bin manchmal damit besser dran gewesen. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## carlsberg (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da stimme ich Rudolf zu. Auch in Rudkøbing #6sind alle Geschäfte auf euro eingestellt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Kennt einer von euch den Aktuellen Wechselkurs Euro-Kronen in Spodsbjerg bzw. Dänemark? Ich war gestern bei meiner Bank und dort soll ich für 100 Kronen 14 Euro auf den Tisch legen... ist es besser in DK zu wechseln oder macht ihr das auch hier in der Heimat?
> Bei uns geht es in 10Tagen los  allen die jetzt oben sind ein dickes Petri!!!



Das kommt ein wenig darauf an, wie viel Kohle Ihr benötigt und wie hoch die Gebühren Deiner Bank sind. Wir holen immer mit einer EC Karte Kronen in DK für die gesamte Gruppe und für den gesamten Zeitraum und rechnen dann - inkl. Gebühr der Bank - dieses zum berechneten Kurs um und teilen den Eurobetrag durch die Teilnehmer. Dadurch hat nicht jeder die Gebühr und der Kurs ist besser. Wir zahlen generell in DK in Kronen. In DK in Euro zu bezahlen ist auf jeden Fall - meiner Erfahrung nach - die schlechteste aller Möglichkeiten. Wobei dass auch nicht so ins Gewicht fällt- die Ersparnis sind ein paar Euro pro Person. Bei 500.- Euro/ Woche für den Urlaub eher lächerlich, aber anders ausgedrückt locker eine Kiste Bier ;-)


----------



## Maulwurf (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo an Alle!
Ich habe nochmal eine etwas ,,Schlaue Frage". Weil ich diese Diskussion über Gaff u.s.w. hier verfolge. Ist bei den Booten von IBI eigentlich ein Kescher mit dabei? Oder muß ich mir wegen einmal im Jahr oder weniger auf LL noch einen zulegen?


----------



## Carptigers (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Maulwurf, weder Kescher noch Gaff, entweder Fische reinheben oder Gerätschaften erwerben.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,Kauf Dir einen robusten grossen Kescher....
Habe nach etlichen Jahren das Gaff zuhause gelassen;war die beste Entscheidung....
Alles viel einfacher,auch z.Bsp. bei einer Dublette...
Gruss
Tom


----------



## Maulwurf (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Euch!
Gruß Maulwurf


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Kennt einer von euch den Aktuellen Wechselkurs Euro-Kronen in Spodsbjerg bzw. Dänemark? Ich war gestern bei meiner Bank und dort soll ich für 100 Kronen 14 Euro auf den Tisch legen... ist es besser in DK zu wechseln oder macht ihr das auch hier in der Heimat?
> Bei uns geht es in 10Tagen los  allen die jetzt oben sind ein dickes Petri!!!



Obwohl Dänemark zur Europäischen Union gehört, votierten die Dänen gegen einen Euro-Beitritt. Der Kurs der Dänischen Krone unterliegt dafür aber seit 1999 dem Wechselkursmechanismus II der EU-Länder und ist dadurch mit einer gewissen erlaubten Schwankungsbreite an den Eurokurs gebunden.

Der Wechselkurs schwankte in den letzten 52 Wochen zwischen 7,48dkk und 7,45dkk für 1€.
Also man kann überall Geld sparen aber nicht beim wechseln. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Der Wechselkurs schwankte in den letzten 52 Wochen zwischen 7,48dkk und 7,45dkk für 1€.
> Also man kann überall Geld sparen aber nicht beim wechseln. #6



Ja, wenn man in DE tauscht, aber man bekommt die besten Wechselkurse immer nur in dem Land der jeweiligen Währung.


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich habe da wieder meine eigene Meinung zu. Natürlich kann man in DK in vielen Orten und Geschäften in Euro bezahlen. Aber man ist doch Gast in einem anderen Land. Und da hat man sich doch an zu passen. Und für mich gehört dann auch dazu in der jeweiligen Währung zu bezahlen und sich ein wenig damit zu beschäftigen. Für mich ist es ein Graul z.B. Nach Spanien zu fahren in ein Bayrisches Zelt  zu gehen und Schweinshaxe zu Essen. Nur um mal ein krasses Beispiel zu nennen. Wenn man sich nicht fügt, braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern, vielleicht nicht gerne gesehen zu werden. Wir jagen hunderte Euro durch die Auspuffe der  Bootsmotoren in die Luft, versenken hunderte Euro im Meer und diskutieren über ein paar Euro Wechselgebühren. #c #q


----------



## captain73 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo liebe Boardies,

bei all diesen Diskussionen frage ich mich,ob es eigentlich mal wieder was in Punkto Fangergebnisse zu berichten gibt!?|bla:|bla:|bla:

Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren was so in dieser warmen Jahreszeit so geht?

In Erwartung schöner neuer Berichte

VG Captain#h


----------



## Multe (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@captain, wenn keiner meckert wird normal immer gut gefangen.

Jetzt startet im Fischereihafen von Spodsbjerg das traditionelle Hafenfest das bis Sonntag dauert . Wer Lust und Laune hat sollte sich da einmal sehen lassen. Neben div. Veranstaltungen gibt es auch GRATIS Fischbüffet wo alle möglichen Variationen an Hering angeboten werden.


----------



## danalf (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nur mal zur Information,man kann in ganz Dänemark mit Euro bezahlen.aber nur Scheine,das Wechselgeld bekommt man in Kronen zurück.Das hat nichts mit anpassen oder nicht gerne gesehen zu tun.Der Euro ist in Europa Zahlungsmittel,und da wir keinen Euro haben,ist das ein Problem des ladeninhabers.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark-Lutz

Walter,bist Du anwesend am Wochenende??


----------



## Z@nder (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Freunde,

hier mein Angelbericht vom 21 bis 27.06
Samstag um 12 Uhr Anknft auf LL. Die Schlüssel haben wir leider erst um 15 Uhr von Novasol bekommen, sodass wir Samstag gar nicht erst rausgefahren sind. 
Obwohl es sehr windig war sind wir Sonntag früh morgens rausgefahren. 
Wir haben fast nur um den Bereich der gelben Tonne geangelt. Ca. 50 Fische mit 6 Mann gefangen, wobei wir "nur" 15 Stk. mitgenommen haben. Viele Fische auf Japanrote Beifänger gefangen.
Montag war der Wind leider immer noch ziemlich heftig, sodass wir wieder nur am gelben Turm geangelt haben. Diesmal konnten wir aber ca. 25 Fische mitnehmen. Ach ja, bevor einer fragt... wir haben nur Fische Ü 50 mitgenommen. Dienstag und Mittwoch war das Wetter sehr gut. Sonne, kein Wind und keine Stzrömung. Wir kamen mit 50G Jigköpfe problemlos runter. Die beiden Tage haben wir die meissten Hot Spots abgeklappert. Wir haben uns gewundert warum an der grünen Tonne so viele Boote waren.. dort haben wir leider nicht viel fangen können. Am besten war es im Bereich der gelben Tonne direkt an der Fahrrinne. Wir haben mit dem Echolot grosse Unebenheiten  am Grund gesucht. Dort haben wir die meissten Dorsche gefangen. Das Highlight gab es am Mittwoch um ca. 17 Uhr. Wir wollten schon in den Hafen zurückfahren und haben uns doch noch entschieden eine Stelle ( Natürlich im Bereich des gelben Turmes) auszuprobieren.
2 Kollegen hatten gleichzeitig 2 Fette Dorsche an der Angel. Unglaublich fand ich es, dass einer der Kollegen den Fisch zur Hälfte oben hatte und plötzlich der Fisch ausschlitzte. Mist sagte er und kurbelte dabei gleichzeitig an der Rolle. Und siehe da..Bevor er ganz oben war hat wieder ein Dorsch angebissen. Und die Rutenspitze bog sich wieder...
Den konnte er sicher landen. Stotze 5,5 kg wog der Fisch. Das war übrigens der grösste Fisch Unter uns in dieser Woche. Der andere Kollege zog zeitgleich ein 3 kg Fisch hoch. Bemerkenswert war das beide Beifänger der Kollegen abgerissen waren.... An dieser Stelle haben wir 10 Fette Dorsche gefangen (2,5 bis 5,5 kg Exemplare). Alle auf Gummifisch um die 15 cm. Farbe war an diesem Tag egal. 
Donnerstag extreme Drift aber trotzdem 13 Fische mitgenommen. 
Freitag war die Stömung nicht anders. Diesmal sind wir ganz langsam der Strömung entgegengefahren, sodass wir einigermaßen gut angeln konnten. An diesem Tag haben wir die meissten Fische gefangen. Ca. 40 Dorsche mitgenommen. Aber alles gute Kaliber um die 60 cm. 
Wir haben leider spät gemerkt das man ohne Beifänger  die grösseren Dorsche gebissen haben. Es scheint also wirklich was auszumachen ob man mit oder ohne Beifänger angelt.
Gute Köder waren die Hairy Mary, Kopyto und Lunker City. Brauntöne waren recht gut. Ach ja, mit Gummifische haben wir mehr gefangen als mit Pilker.

Bedanken möchte ich mich bei allen die uns mit Tips und Tricks unterstützt haben. Besonders Walter (Multe) hat uns gut beraten.

Ab dem 23.05.2015 sind wir wieder für eine Woche auf der Insel. 
Falls einer noch Irgendwelche Fragen hat, beantworte ich Sie gerne.

Allen noch Gute Fänge und Petri Heil.


----------



## captain73 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Z@nder,

geht doch

Der Bann des meckerns ist gebrochen.

Toller Bericht und gratulation zu einer schönen Angelwoche#6

VG Captain


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So,noch was gegen meckern....
Auch unsere 2 Wochen neigen dem Ende zu, heute abend gehen wir auf die Bahn.
Die erste Woche war wie die Kollegen bestätigten prima.Viele und vor allem schöne Dorsche wurden verhaftet.
Über Wochenende stellte sich leider starke Strömung ein und bis Di war es schwierig,selbst 260g schwammen fort.
Den Rest der Wocheblies ein kräftiger Westwind, der eine starke Schaukelei
Zur Folge hatte.Wir liessen esgeruhsam angehen und fuhren nur noch 2 mal
Raus, da wir (mit meiner Frau) Urlaub bevorzugten.
Letztendlich nehmen wir Filet von 40 Dorschen zwischen 50-80 cm Fischen
Mit nach Hause.
Fangplätze an für sich überall....Gelber Turm, Sportplatz,und auch ganz unten
An den 3 Tonnen,
Bermuda waren wir einmal mit wenig Erfolg...
Multe hat recht,wenn wenig gemotzt wird,fangen sie.....so war es auch....
Die Kollegen im Hafen bestätigten die recht guten Fänge; also die jetzt noch kommen, keine Angst, der Hafen ist voll, aber genug Fisch für alle da.
Man könnte meinen in Holland u.Belgien wäre keiner mehr, alle hier oben

Also dann auf ein Neues Anfang September mit den Tarrannis

Gruss Tom


----------



## Carptigers (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin. 
Heute geht der erste Angeltag zu Ende. 
Das Wetter zeigte sich von seiner besten Seite. 
Wir haben in 5 Stunden 19 Fische gefangen, davon haben wir 8 zwischen 3 und 8 kg mitgenommen. 
Die Fische standen sehr verteilt und mussten gesucht werden.  Gegen Mittag schlief die Strömung ein und es ging Richtung Heimat.  
Morgen gehts weiter. Grüsse ans Board.


----------



## Multe (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Florian, du wirst doch nicht heimlich etwas ausprobieren, um dann in 6 Wochen richtig zuschlagen zu können?????
Wünsche dir noch ein paar gute Dorsche und schönes Angelwetter.
Bis in 6 Wochen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Walter, 
Sandra und ich trainieren schon einmal, damit wir immer nicht ganz so blass gegen euch zwei aussehen
Heute hatten wir 11 zum mitnehmen bis 1m.
Freuen uns schon auf den August mit euch.
beste grüße


----------



## carlsberg (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So langsam werde ich nervös:vik: wenn man hört das so super Dorsche gefangen werden.  So langsam müssten ja auch die Sommerdorsche kommen. Ich habe jetzt noch 7 Wochen vor der Brust dann sind auch wir vor Ort. Hoffe das noch ein paar über bleiben bis wir kommen.


----------



## XxBenexX (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bis ende August müssen wir auch noch warten, und bis dahin werde ich noch ein wenig sie Barben im heimischen Fluss mit der Pole ärgern...


----------



## Buschi1984 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch ich war jetzt zum ersten mal in DK ( bagenkop ) haus und boot von torben hansen. Wir konnten fast jeden tag rausfahrn ausser donnerstag. Wind kam meistens südwest stärke 3-4. gefangen haben wir ganz gut, egal ob pilker oder gufi, farbe war auch egal, ganz leichter vorteil für atomic chicken farbe ( fin s ). Auf unserer inselseite standen die fische zwischen 12-15m. Tage mit locker über 100 dorsche zu 5 mann waren keine seltenheit. Jigköpfe zwischen 25-65gr kamen in der andrift zum einsatz. 
Allen die noch da sind wünsch ich guter wind und viele fische


----------



## carlsberg (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://m.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Boo...src=http://www.bootsverleih.dk/index.htm&_rdr.
Heute sind wieder super Dorsche  gefangen worden.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> http://m.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bootsverleih.dk%2Findex.htm&_rdr.
> Heute sind wieder super Dorsche gefangen worden.



Tolle Fische, ich hoffe das in 6 1/2 Wochen auch bei uns solche Kaliber an den Haken gehen! Gruß Thomas


----------



## Swenni (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich bin auch in 6,5 Wochen da und hoffe auch, dass wir ein bisschen was fangen. Solche riesen Dinger müssen es gar nicht sein.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hoffentlich hat Nikolaj genug Boote, ich glaube das ganze Board ist zu der Zeit oben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jepp wir sind auch dabei|wavey:


----------



## Swenni (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mach keinen Mist, wir haben noch nichts fest gebucht.. Sind auch nur zu zweit und suchen noch..! Im Notfall würden wir uns auch gern einklinken.. Mit Beteiligung-versteht sich 

Wie aufregend..freu freu


----------



## carlsberg (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das kann aber sehr eng werden für euch da noch ein Boot zu bekommen .


----------



## Swenni (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Du machst mir ja nicht gerade Mut Carls..  aber wir wollen auch nicht NUR zum Angeln nach LL.. Aber n bisschen wär schon toll..!


----------



## carlsberg (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielleicht habt ihr glück und bekommt ein Boot für 2oder 3 tage, diese option ist aber nur vor Ort buchbar.wenn ihr aber für die ganze Woche eins haben wollt solltest du bei Nikolaj anrufen und nach fragen was überhaupt noch zur verfügung steht.


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej,

also wenn Ihr mit 6 1/2 Wochen Ende August meint, da sind wir auch da oben, und die "Langelandfreie"  Zeit hat endlich ihr Ende dann erst mal wieder gefunden. Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück, dass Ihr noch etwas bekommt.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

23.8-30.8 dann sind wir vor ort


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich glaube bei der Anzahl von Anglern die ende August in Spodsbjerg sind, sollte der Hafenmeister den Parkplatz im Hafen mal erweitern. Es war Anfang Juni schon total voll. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir sind vom 30.08. oben. Ja das mit dem Parkplatz kann ab und zu eng werden. Ich habe auch schon eines der berühmten 4 Euro "Falschpartickets" vom Hafenmeister bekommen, wegen Überschreitung der Markierung. Dabei hatten die vor mir so geparkt, dass ich die Markierung gar nicht einhalten konnte. Aber das interessiert ihn dann ja nicht |evil: Ordnung wird dort groß geschrieben . Die 4 Euro waren es auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## Multe (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

?????
Wer kommt noch alles???
Macht das ganze Board eine Langelandtour??
Hoffentlich setzen die Dänen vorher noch ein paar Dorsche aus.


----------



## carlsberg (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter alles was Rang und Namen hat:q|muahah:|muahah:#v


----------



## knutemann (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> ?????
> Hoffentlich setzen die Dänen vorher noch ein paar Dorsche aus.


Ich denke, Nikolaj macht abends den Besatz|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri Family und ich sind vom 09.08. - 23.08.14 auf unserer Lieblingsinsel. Boot habe ich noch nicht bestellt und könnte mir vorstellen, mit einem anderen Boardie zusammen eins zu mieten. #6


----------



## rene1308 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wir sind vom 30.8 für 2 wochen oben und haben das boot schon gebucht, sind nur zu zweit. also wenn es eng werden sollte, sollte da was gehen.


----------



## knutemann (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn du mich meinst, vielen Dank für das Angebot|wavey:aber wir sind ja nur bis zum 23.08. oben.


----------



## rene1308 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ah sorry hab ich wohl überlesen aber da war ja noch swenni


----------



## Swenni (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



rene1308 schrieb:


> ah sorry hab ich wohl überlesen aber da war ja noch swenni



Huhu,

oh man, es tummelt sich ja richtig. Super!

Klingt prima Rene, da kommen wir bestimmt drauf zurück. Wir sind ja auch nur zu zweit, das würd also passen!#6

Das wird ja wirklich das reinste Boardie Treffen..#:|jump:


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

HEUTE wurden leider die letzten Dorsche gefangen !!;+;+
|krach:     |jump:       |sagnix

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Ostseeteufel (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter 

seid ihr schon oben?
wie kann denn der letzte Dorsch gefangen sein!

Oder hast du doch noch eine Woche zum Testen eingeschoben - 

Gruß aus dem kalten Tribbdebach!


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mensch Lars, Florian und Sandra haben den "Teich" 3 Tage lang  geplündert. 
Ich denke, du willst sicher auch noch einmal mit deinem Vater kommen.
Bei uns in Hibbdebach war es mit dem Wetter auch nicht besser.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wer jetzt noch hochfährt, kann sein Geld auch verbrennen |supergri

Spass beiseite.  Die 3 Tage liefen wirklich gut. Fisch ist ausreichend da. 
Der Pilker lief zur Zeit noch besser.  Farbe schwarz rot und blau silber. 
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns alle mal Hafen. 
Grüsse Flo


----------



## Wahoo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Flo,

prima das du alles umsetzen konntest und die Fische dir ins Boot springen.
Nächstes Jahr fahren wir im August ..... bis dahin sind die Dorsche noch was gewachsen |supergri


----------



## Carptigers (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Wahoo,  leider nicht. 
Die ersten 2 Tage war schon suchen angesagt. Teilweise herrschte recht starke Strömung, was die Sache nicht einfacher machte.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Leute
Gibts keine Fangmeldung?  #: :a Fische alle weg?#c


----------



## Carptigers (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Rudolf,
wahrscheinlich haben alle noch Muskelkater vom drillen


----------



## hardy (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

... nö, keinen Muskelkater, eher ´nen Sonnenbrand auf der Platte. Waren zu zweit 14 Tage in Lohals, haben aber auf der anderen Seite der Insel in der Nähe der Schiffahrt auf mindestens 30 Meter geangelt.
Gefangen haben wir , wenn wir mal draußen waren, gut. In der Regel so ab 50 cm. Alle auf Pilker mit 100 gr. Spinnrute. Christbaumangelei betreiben wir im Langelandbelt schon lange nicht mehr; das schont die Kleinen und die Muskeln. Der größte hatte ca. 14 Pfund. Über die gefangene Menge möchte ich doch dem Mantel des Schweigens hüllen; für eine 4- köpfige Familie lohnte sich der 900 km lange Anfahrtsweg jedoch sehr wohl. Übrigens: Die Diskussion mit den "Kindermördern" kann man sich meist schenken. Die kennen in der Regel nicht mal die Namen der gefangenen Fische, obwohl bei unserem Vermieter(in) in jedem Boot eine Messlatte mit den dazugehörigen (in bunten Bildern!!!) Fischen klebt. Dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auch zwei, allerdings kleine Lengs gefangen, und das nicht an der Brücke.
Allerdings sollte man nicht verschweigen, dass die Drift, meist vom Strom angeschoben, bis 4 Knoten betrug. Da kann man 35 Meter vergessen. Wenn man da an einer Tonne vorbeifährt, rauscht es wie hinter einem Brückenpfeiler in der Elbe bei Hochwasser. Ansonsten - nette Leute, gute Boote und gute Elektronik und mit 50 Pferden am Heck (und nicht gerade Windstärke 4) kann man auch die über 12 Seemeilen Anfahrt zur Angelstelle entspannt genießen.
Für Langelandkenner: wir angeln auf Höhe von Tranaeker


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin zusammen,

mal eine ganz verrückte Frage.

Wäre es möglich jetzt noch spontan für eine Woche hoch zu fahren?
Bekommt man überhaupt noch irgend wo ein Haus/Wohnung?

Wenn Ja, mit welchen Kosten kann man ungefähr rechnen und wo wende ich mich am besten hin?


Ich war vor einigen Jahren 2 mal dort, über Novasol, damals haben wir allerdings schon im Winter gebucht.


Danke & Gruß


----------



## Wahoo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Morgen,

also ich kann dir 2 Möglichkeiten nennen

1. IBI anrufen, der hat Boote und Häuser
2. Multe fragen )

Gruß
Egon


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mal eine ganz verrückte Frage.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Bei Novasol sind noch (auch Günstige) Häuser zum Buchen frei. WWW.Novasol.de

Bei Haus und Boot bekommst du Boote Morten und im Hafen das dazugehörige Angelgeschäft mit Ulf können dich auch Fischmäßig bestens beraten.
WWW.hausundboot.dk
Haus würde ich schon bei Novasol nehmen . Die Standards ob3 oder 5 Sterne muß jeder nach seiner Geldbörse ausrichten .

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dansommer und 
Sonneundstrand 
haben mit Sicherheit auch noch Häuser.
Einfach mal online gucken bzw anrufen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Tipp. "Casamundo". die haben wohl keine eigenen Häuser, aber finden kann man da dafür wesentlich mehr, als wenn man alle Anbieter abklappert. Glaube ich jedenfalls.
Kosten auch nicht mehr.


----------



## fischerheinrich (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

und dann noch für den Norden / Lohals:
baeltferie.com
und
angelnauflangeland.de

ein paar Beiträge vorher war auch ein Fangbericht mit Ausgangshafen Lohals.


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke euch Jungs, ich höre mich mal um!


----------



## dirk132 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

ich und meine Frau, haben uns kurzfristig dazu entschieden eine Woche (Start 26.07.2014) Angelurlaub in Lohals bei Beltferie zu machen. Leider findet man nicht seht viel über diese Gegend. Kann mir einer Tips oder GPS Daten der Hot Spots in einer Entfernung bis 20 KM von Lohals Hafen geben. Wir haben ein Limbo 585 mit 50 PS, da sollte 20 Km in Ordnung sein denke ich. Über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MS aus G (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@dirk132,
 auch ein Hallo von mir. Ich kann Dir zwar über Lohals keine Tipps bezüglich Hotspots nennen, aber bitte überschätz das Limbo nicht!!! Es ist zwar ein tolles Boot zum Angeln aber es ist halt ein Dreikieler und der mag Wellen nicht sonderlich!!! Da können 20km ganz schön lang werden!!! 
 Ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen die auf der Insel sind alles Gute und nicht so viel Wind!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## fischerheinrich (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dirk132 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich und meine Frau, haben uns kurzfristig dazu entschieden eine Woche (Start 26.07.2014) Angelurlaub in Lohals bei Beltferie zu machen. Leider findet man nicht seht viel über diese Gegend. Kann mir einer Tips oder GPS Daten der Hot Spots in einer Entfernung bis 20 KM von Lohals Hafen geben. Wir haben ein Limbo 585 mit 50 PS, da sollte 20 Km in Ordnung sein denke ich. Über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

ist bei mir schon so 7 Jahre her, dass ich in Lohals war. Platte haben wir damals gleich vorm Hafen, rechts runter, überall gut gefangen. Dorsch gab es um die Nordspitze rum auf der Ostseite von Langeland, im Bereich der Seefahrtstonnen, müssten so rd. 10km Entfernung sein. Ungefähr in dem Bereich, wo auch auf der Homepage von Bealtferie unter Karten / Hotspots das Dorschsymbol eingezeichnet ist.
Es fahren wohl auch welche zur Brücke, die ist so 20km entfernt.
Ansonsten vor Ort erkundigen. 

Grüße und berichte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## knutemann (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Dirk
Schick mir mal deine emailad. Ich hab da was für dich#6

Und schon hast du eine Mail.
Viel Spaß



dirk132 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich und meine Frau, haben uns kurzfristig dazu entschieden eine Woche (Start 26.07.2014) Angelurlaub in Lohals bei Beltferie zu machen. Leider findet man nicht seht viel über diese Gegend. Kann mir einer Tips oder GPS Daten der Hot Spots in einer Entfernung bis 20 KM von Lohals Hafen geben. Wir haben ein Limbo 585 mit 50 PS, da sollte 20 Km in Ordnung sein denke ich. Über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Multe (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=923152214380092&set=pcb.923153744379939&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=923152711046709&set=pcb.923153744379939&type=1&permPage=1

vor LL geht es richtig zur Sache.


----------



## XxBenexX (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter,
der Inhalt deiner Links sind nicht verfügbar.

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei mir klappt es auch nicht


----------



## Multe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

SORRY, die könnt ihr leider nur sehen, wenn ihr bei FACEBOOK angemeldet seit.
Ich schau einmal, ob ich an die Bilder rankomme.
Nur so viel erst einmal für die ganz Neugierigen - die haben die ganze Woche richtig gut gefangen. Da waren auch Dorsche +1m dabei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Noch 6 Wochen. Dann hat das warten endlich ein Ende. Seit sehr langer Zeit mal wieder ein anderer Termin als April. Ich freu mir.......


----------



## chaco (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

und walter, das schöne ist daran, das wir in einer woche oben sinddddddd rudi


----------



## XxBenexX (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

5 Wochen noch dann gehts los,bzw um die zeit sind ma schon da :m


----------



## dorsch*thomas (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei uns sind es noch 4,5 Wochen, allen  die jetzt oben sind schöne Fänge und wenig Wind. Walter, da du ja schon eher oben bist, pass ein bisschen auf, das noch ein paar von den Brummern übrig bleiben. Bis zum 21.08.   Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Thomas, ich glaube  mit den guten Fängen in diesem Jahr wird nichts#d. Chaco ist vor uns oben und der braucht "Futter" für  seinen Nachwuchs.


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hat es jemand schonmal aussprobiert  die Köder  mit Lebertran  zu betreufeln  um die Lockwirkung  zu erhöhen ?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob das wirklich Wirkung hat.


----------



## Andi Elbe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin!

Ich bin gerade angekommen, da ich fast die ganze Strecke im Stau stand #q

Gibt es aktuelle Fangmeldungen oder Tipps unweit von Spodsberg?

Wassertiefen, Köder, Richtung Süden, Richtung Norden?

Petri Heil

Andi Elbe #h

jetzt Ander Ostsee #h #h


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Andi schau auf Seite 102 dort hat Walter ein link gepostet das sagt alles .
Es muss momentan sehr gut laufen:m.


----------



## rene1308 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hallo

ich bin beifacebook angemeldte und bekomme auch nur den hinweis "Dieser Inhalt ist derzeit nicht verfügbar".

vielleicht kannst du sie hier hochladen


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



rene1308 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich bin beifacebook angemeldte und bekomme auch nur den hinweis "Dieser Inhalt ist derzeit nicht verfügbar".
> 
> vielleicht kannst du sie hier hochladen



ich hoffe, du hast die Bilder jetzt gesehen.


----------



## dirk132 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Multe,

ich kann die Bilder auch nicht sehen, obwohl ich bei facebook angemeldet bin. 
Bitte Bilder hier hochladen

Danke





Multe schrieb:


> ich hoffe, du hast die Bilder jetzt gesehen.


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...506804.-2207520000.1405844034.&type=1&theater
die sind öffentlich


----------



## dirk132 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...506804.-2207520000.1405844034.&type=1&theater
> die sind öffentlich



Danke


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin.
Schöne Strecke an großen Fischen :m

Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten. Die Köder sind bereits sortiert und ausreichend Jigköpfe beschichtet. 
Nochmals danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Florian, ich habe noch ganz spezielle Jigköpfe - in *PINK*
die Truppe hatte richtig dicke Dorsche direkt vor der "Haustüre" gefangen.
Zum Glück ist es bald soweit. Aber vorher habe ich noch viel ARBEIT mit der neuen DVD. Du und Sandra sind da auch zu sehen.
Übrigens, beim Sommerservice gibt es auch wieder etwas zu *gewinnen*.
Chaco- der Abstauber - ist in diesem Jahr leider zu früh auf LL . Also Chaco - *keine neue Rolle.*
Dieses Mal gibt es u.a. speziell für die anwesenden Frauen, an jedem Sonntag ein *Fischkochbuch* zu gewinnen.


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die musste ich auch machen, für Sandra natürlich |rolleyes
Pink, orange, rot und chattreuse... Mal gucken was am besten läuft.
Das ist natürlich Klasse, dann müssen wir nicht so weit fahren. Hauptsache, ich reiße nicht wieder so viele Montagen ab. Da müssen die Dorsche schneller sein, als die Steine. 
Das sage ich ihr nicht, dann wird sie mehr als überrascht sein, wenn sie sich auf einmal sieht |supergri
Der Rudi macht es genau richtig, gleich den Nachwuchs ans Angeln heranführen. Hoffentlich hat er dieses mal etwas mehr durchhaltevermögen.
Super Idee, davon haben die Männer ja auch was.

Gibt es die Salty Stage Revo LJ 3 L auch bei uns irgendwo zu kaufen oder nur die NaCl?
Die andere hat nämlich eine hohe Übersetzung.^^


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Florian, die  Salty Stage Revo LJ 3 L gibt es bei und gar nicht.
Mit der NaCl bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. Fritz hat ja auch eine und auch er ist ganz begeistert von dieser Rolle. Sie ist halt eine richtige "Kampfmaschine" - also genau passend für die großen Dorsche.


----------



## Vareler Holger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Florian, ich habe noch ganz spezielle Jigköpfe - in *PINK*
> die Truppe hatte richtig dicke Dorsche direkt vor der "Haustüre" gefangen.
> Zum Glück ist es bald soweit. Aber vorher habe ich noch viel ARBEIT mit der neuen DVD. Du und Sandra sind da auch zu sehen.
> Übrigens, beim Sommerservice gibt es auch wieder etwas zu *gewinnen*.
> ...



Hallo Walter, was sind das für Jigköpfe - in Pink kannst du mir da näheres schicken bitte.


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schade schade.
Die NaCl habe ich ja bereits gefischt. Für unsere Angellei, gerade bei Strom, gibt es nichts besseres. Hätte nur gerne noch  die Salty gekauft, wegen der Einkurbelgeschwindigkeit.

Anbei mal meine Köpfe.


----------



## XxBenexX (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich hoffe die Pinkfarbenen sind für die Frau :q

Ich musd langsam auch mal anfangen alles vorzubereiten....


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wenn die fangen, wandern die schnell in meinen besitz. :q

Ich habe auch noch die Jighaken für die Beifänger gepulvert.


----------



## MAKKMASTER (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Florian,
Sehen sehr gut aus !!!!!!!!!!!
Und Hallo Walter.......Arbeite nicht so viel, und schönen Gruß aus Mönchengladbach....hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr.
gruss Willi  #6


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Florian, die sehen doch KLASSE aus.
Ich habe auch noch ein paar zweifarbige produziert.
Bei den roten habe ich noch etwas gelb auf die Unterseite gepudert.
@Willi, muss leider noch ran, denn die DVD muss ja mit nach LL. Hatte erst kleinere Probleme mit dem neuen PC und jetzt will die Software von dem Videoprogramm nich so wie ich es gerne hätte. Habe es jetzt aber im Griff.


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke. Ich muss ja gestehen, dass du eine wirklich sehr gute Anleitung geschrieben hast. 
Ging auch ohne Fluidbehälter super. Das Pulver ist sehr ergiebig.  Hab wohl doch etwas zu viel Pulver in den USA bestellt. Reicht bestimmt für die nächsten Jahre.
Die zweifarbigen hatte ich mir lackiert, konnte das Ganze aber noch nicht im Vergleich testen, da vor 2 Wochen der Pilker fast nur lief.


----------



## Spedi123 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> Schick mir mal deine emailad. Ich hab da was für dich#6
> 
> Und schon hast du eine Mail.
> Viel Spaß


Was das wohl sein mag... [emoji4]


----------



## carlsberg (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wo gibt es denn den pinken lack zu kaufen ?
Die Farbe hab ich schon gesucht und nicht gefunden.


----------



## rene1308 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

das würde ich auch gern wissen, also wo gekauft und wie habt ihr das angestellt mit den farben???? 

hat jemand es mal probiert und ein stück seeringelwurm mit aufgezogen, könnte ja eine zusätzliche lockwirkung haben wegen dem geruch????


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Farbe habe ich in Amerika bestellt. 
Es gibt diese auch in Deutschland,  allerdings um einiges teurer. Firma war ProTec. Danmaster bzw. NeptunmasterDan bei ebay hat diese noch. 
Hi Rene, kauf dir doch eingelegte Kunstköder von Keitech oder Berkley. Die halten länger am Haken.


----------



## rene1308 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

na dadurch das wir auch mit dem buttlöffel unterwegs sein wollen könnte es sein das noch ein paar übrig bleiben und da hat sich mir nur die frage gestellt ob es was bringt wenn man die "reste" mit anbietet. einfach über dem gummifisch auf den harken gezogen. 

könnte mir jemand ein tipp geben wie ich " normale " gummifische einlege damit sie " geschmack " annehmen, ans selber giessen traue ich mich nicht so wirklich ran, ist doof wenn es nix wird und da zieht mich meine bessere hälfte dann den ganzen urlaub dran hoch.


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

probier es mal  mit *BERKLEY GULP ! ALIVE* !
Spray - Lockmittel. Ich benutze gerne Craw - fish.
Klappt aber nur sehr gut, wenn absolut *keine* Strömung ist.
Bei "normalen" Verhältnissen ist es den Dorschen egal - da wird einfach nur zugeschnappt.
Jigköpfe gießen ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, was kostet das Farbpulver denn und wie ist der genaue Name davon? Jigkopf gießen ist kein Problem, ich habe verschiedene Formen, nur Farbe dranzubekommen die auch hält ist das Problem. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Schade schade.
> Die NaCl habe ich ja bereits gefischt. Für unsere Angellei, gerade bei Strom, gibt es nichts besseres. Hätte nur gerne noch die Salty gekauft, wegen der Einkurbelgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> Anbei mal meine Köpfe.



Hallo Carptigers, was für eine Hakengröße benutzt du bei deinen eingefärbten Jigköpfen ?  Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Thomas die Köpfe kommen im Ofen bei 180 grad für 20 min Pulver mit einem Teesieb drüber treufeln und dann nocbmal für 10 min im ofen zum aushärten.  Das war es schon, auch mit dem gießen wie Walter schon sagte es ist ganz einfach.
schau einfach mal bei bleigussformen-shop.de vorbei.  Da findest du alles


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Thomas die Köpfe kommen im Ofen bei 180 grad für 20 min Pulver mit einem Teesieb drüber treufeln und dann nocbmal für 10 min im ofen zum aushärten. Das war es schon, auch mit dem gießen wie Walter schon sagte es ist ganz einfach.
> schau einfach mal bei bleigussformen-shop.de vorbei. Da findest du alles



Hallo Carlsberg, verfließt die Farbe dann einfach, oder muss man den Jigkopf beim treufeln drehen ? Formen zum gießen habe ich selber gebaut, Gewichte von 25-530 Gramm. Da habe ich 12 verschiedene Gewichte ( Auf CNC Fräsmaschine hergestellt). Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Thomas, den Kopf musst du zuerst auf etwa 180°C erwärmen und dann mit Hilfe eines Teesiebs das Pulver rundum auf dem Kopf verteilen. Den Kopf musst du schon  drehen. Das Pulver schmilzt dann auf der Oberfläche etwas. Danach hänge ich den Kopf für 20 Min. bei 180°C in einen kleinen Tischbackofen zum Aushärten.


----------



## carlsberg (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da gibt es nix mehr zum hinzufügen:m


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Walter, dann muss ich mir nur noch das Pulver besorgen


----------



## Zanderdieb (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Oh man noch 10 Tage warten... Wenn Ich hier die Artikel alle lese werde Ich ímmer RAPPELIGER..... Hat noch jemand einen guten Tipp für mich ??


----------



## TeichgrafOB (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo!
Nach längerer Abstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder..
#c
Hab ein blödes Problem.
Hab mir in der ersten Septemberwoche n bisschen frei genommen und würd gern mal wieder n bisschen auf LL angeln.
Problem:
Ich hab nur Zeit von Samstag bis Dienstag.
Weder Nikolaj noch die Ferienhausvermieter können mir für diese kurze Zeit wirklich weiter helfen was Unterkunft und Boot betrifft. (Was ich wirklich gut verstehen kann) Wer will schon was für 3 Tage vermieten wenn es wer anders vll 7 Tage mieten will.. #c:g
Würde wohl auf dem Campingplatz unterkommen..
Bleibt das Problem mit Boot und Gefriermöglichkeiten.
Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich?
Nikolaj kann mir erst ein paar Tage vorher sagen was er dann noch an Booten da hat. Und ob überhaupt, sieht nämlich eher mau aus.. 
Gibt es noch andere Boote irgendwo?
Gibt es noch den Kutter?
Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!
Grüße
Felix
#6


----------



## Carptigers (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei den kleinen Jigs nehme ich 4/0 Haken mit 3g Bleikopf.
Diese werden wie schon erwähnt, auf 180°C erwärmt.
Ich tauche diese aber komplett in die Farbe ( Pulver ) . Das geht halt etwas schneller als mit dem Sieb.
Bei den großen geht das nur mit dem Sieb. Nicht wundern, die Farbe sieht erst etwas merkwürdig aus, aber nach dem abkühlen zeigt sich dann ihre volle Wirkung.
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe nehmen wir die Farbe der Firma ProTec.


----------



## Carptigers (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Felix, 
eine Unterkunft bekommst du auf dem gegenüberliegendem Campingplatz. Dieser vermietet kleine Hütten für wenige Tage. Er spricht allerdings schlecht deutsch, versteht es aber.
Hier hast du auch die Möglichkeit, deinen Fang einzufrieren. 1,50 Euro pro Tag

Der Hafenmeister hat auch Gefrierschränke, ich glaube, 25 Euro die Woche.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen Jigs nehme ich 4/0 Haken mit 3g Bleikopf.
> Diese werden wie schon erwähnt, auf 180°C erwärmt.
> Ich tauche diese aber komplett in die Farbe ( Pulver ) . Das geht halt etwas schneller als mit dem Sieb.
> Bei den großen geht das nur mit dem Sieb. Nicht wundern, die Farbe sieht erst etwas merkwürdig aus, aber nach dem abkühlen zeigt sich dann ihre volle Wirkung.
> Wie ich schon erwähnt habe nehmen wir die Farbe der Firma ProTec.



Danke Florian, werde mir auch Farbpulver bestellen und es probieren. Wie ist das denn geruchstechnisch? Ist das Zeug giftig? Wollte das nur wissen bezüglich Ofen Wahl. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

geruchstechnisch ist man im "grünen Bereich" . Es riecht zwar etwas - ist aber ok. Ich lege immer eine Alufolie auf den Boden und so bleibt auch alles sauber. Hierzu benutze ich einen kleinen, billigen Tischbackofen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> geruchstechnisch ist man im "grünen Bereich" . Es riecht zwar etwas - ist aber ok. Ich lege immer eine Alufolie auf den Boden und so bleibt auch alles sauber. Hierzu benutze ich einen kleinen, billigen Tischbackofen.



Danke Walter, Farbpulver bekomme ich von Florian. Ich werde dann mal einen Versuch starten. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Peter S (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Danke Florian, werde mir auch Farbpulver bestellen und es probieren. Wie ist das denn geruchstechnisch? Ist das Zeug giftig? Wollte das nur wissen bezüglich Ofen Wahl. Gruß Thomas


 
Algemein; Ventilation is immer wichtig wenn mann Plastic/Blei erhitzt, inhalation dieser Dampfe is nun mal eben nicht gesundheitsforderend...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Im Moment scheint der Ostwind ja zu bremsen, wenn ich mir den vollen Hafen so anschaue....
Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht den ganzen August....;+|rolleyes
Die erste Woche September greifen wir wieder an.....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Carptigers (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ach Tom, das wird schon. 
Ist noch lange hin.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Leider|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Stefan W. (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Im Moment scheint der Ostwind ja zu bremsen, wenn ich mir den vollen Hafen so anschaue....
> Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht den ganzen August....;+|rolleyes
> Die erste Woche September greifen wir wieder an.....
> 
> ...


Hallo Dorsch Tom. 

Der Ostwind bremst uns nicht, weil er vielleicht mit ner 2bft
weht, aber die Sonne brennt so dermaßen vom Himmel,
das wir erst heute abend wieder los fahren.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na Gott sei dank; dachte schon Ihr könnt nicht raus...
Na dann mal Petri Heil für heut abend und viel Spass; passt mir auf die dicken Pötte auf|rolleyes
Gruß
Tom


----------



## dirk132 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Hallo Dorsch Tom.
> 
> Der Ostwind bremst uns nicht, weil er vielleicht mit ner 2bft
> weht, aber die Sonne brennt so dermaßen vom Himmel,
> das wir erst heute abend wieder los fahren.



Hallo Stefan,

wie sind denn die Fänge zur Zeit? Noch drei Tage dann sind wir auch auf LL.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Zanderdieb (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

stimmt es das sich das Wetter auf LL ab 2.8.2014  verschlechtern soll?????? Könnt ihr mir mehr sagen ...die Prognosen auf LL sind da schon etwas genauer wie hier ???

Liebe Grüße aus dem Siegerland 

Karsten


----------



## chaco (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

so walter einmal schlafen noch, finn wird sein 1. dorsch fangen,corinna kann auch mal wieder mit raus aufs wasser,und ich werde mir 2 schöne fette wochen machen, kleine berichte folgen vor ort,


----------



## Zanderdieb (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



chaco schrieb:


> so walter einmal schlafen noch, finn wird sein 1. dorsch fangen,corinna kann auch mal wieder mit raus aufs wasser,und ich werde mir 2 schöne fette wochen machen, kleine berichte folgen vor ort,


 
Hallo ..

ich fahre Ende nächster Woche nach LL ... Kannst du mir mal schreiben wie die Wetter voher sagen sind ?

LG

Karsten


----------



## Peter S (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Karsten,

Ich hole immer die Wetterinfo auf diese Seite;

http://www.dmi.dk/vejr/


Viel Spass und guten Fang!

Peter


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



chaco schrieb:


> so walter einmal schlafen noch, finn wird sein 1. dorsch fangen,corinna kann auch mal wieder mit raus aufs wasser,und ich werde mir 2 schöne fette wochen machen, kleine berichte folgen vor ort,



Wir wünschen euch eine schöne Zeit, gutes Angelwetter und natürlich deinen +20kg Dorsch. Wetten - das der "Kleine " einen größeren Fisch fängt - Corinna wird da schon etwas helfen. Anleitung wirst du schon von Fritz bekommen.
Vergiss dein *P - Platz*  Schild nicht, damit du gleich im Hafen in der ersten Reihe parken kannst.:m
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=545498795595657&fref=nf
ich hoffe, es kann jeder sehen


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Walter........ das Video is ja wohl mega cool |jump:
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie Walter ja schon geschrieben hat lief es in den 2 Wochen vom 5.7-19.7.14 einfach hervorragend. Wir haben am Hafenfest in Spodsbjerg mit dänischen Freunden gefeiert, hatten super Wetter, hervorragende Fische und sind auch noch Weltmeister geworden! Herz was willst du mehr. Nachfolgend auch noch ein paar Bilder. Wer fragen hat nur raus damit.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

und noch welche


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

noch welche


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und noch diese.
Im Oktober sind wir dann auch wieder vor Ort.
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gratuliere!!!!!!, echt tolle Fische. Na ja, 26 Tage noch, dann schlagen wir zur zweiten Tour dieses Jahr auf. Ich hoffe mal es bleiben noch ein paar übrig bis dahin. Gruß Thomas


----------



## chaco (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ich brech ins essen, was für fische!!! fahre jetzt sofort los hehe.walter dein schild hat ein top platz bekommen bei uns!! genau wollen wir mal bissel den guten fritz beobachten! digga muss kein 20 kg + sein erstmal die 10kg knacken,schade das dorschi nicht mit ist.bin gespannt auf die forellen im hafen ,ob welche da sind?so der t4 ist bereit, spotsberg -- du warst bei klaus zu gast?


----------



## Carptigers (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da wurde die 20KG Marke mal locker geknackt :m


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Spodsbjerg, wie schwer waren die Größten denn? Gruß Thomas


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich muß dich enttäuschen Rüdi........Forellen sind leider keine mehr vor Ort . Haben auch darauf gehofft das wir noch welche beizen könnten. Klaus....jepp!! Schon seit Jahren. Bilder verraten doch so einiges :q.

@ Carptigers
Wir haben die 20kg Marke nicht geknackt was aber nicht weiter schlimm war .

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Rolf, dann beize doch einmal vom Dorsch den Rücken. Er schmeckt auch sehr gut, wenn du ihn *kalt* räucherst.
Von euren Fängen habe ich täglich Bericht erhalten. Lief doch SUPER für euch.Das freut mich, das es so gut geklappt hat.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Rolf, war auf Walters Video bezogen.  
Trotzdem hammer Fische. :m


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da muß ich dir Recht geben.... der war sogar locker Ü30#6


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter.......wer war der Verräter:g? Nicolaj,Klaus,Thomas,Jens? #y


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*das schweigen im Walde...
Es war der SPION !!!
*


----------



## Carptigers (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielleicht bekommen wir bald besuch. 

http://m.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/na...ctedFrom=www&referrrer=https://www.google.de/


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

die letzten Tage hat er Klaus von Gl. Ålbo besucht. Den können wir ja als Köder für die dicken Dorsche benutzen.;+|supergri


----------



## carlsberg (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Klasse Bilder Spodsbjerg. Hoffe in 4 Wochen kann ich auch sowas präsentiert|supergri.
Da scheint es ja für euch richtig gut gelaufen zu sein.:m
wer arbeitet den von euch bei wacker neuson#6


----------



## MS aus G (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir ein super dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@carlsberg,
ja ja was son blöder Stoffbeutel doch so alles zu verraten scheint |supergri. Mein Sohn hat dort Praktikum gemacht, ein guter Bekannter  arbeitet dort und ich leihe des öfteren dort Maschinen.....arbeiten tut dort keiner von uns.
Hallo Mario,
Danke!!! :q


----------



## carlsberg (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Spodsbjer
#6:vik:#6


----------



## Carptigers (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Walter,  die fangen wir dann vor der japanischen Küste mit 130 lbs Gerät |bla:


----------



## Multe (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Florian, stell dir doch einmal vor - der chaco wäre auf dem Wasser und so ein Teil springt raus !!|sagnix


----------



## Peter S (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Spodsberg; gratuliere zum Fang:vik:


----------



## Zanderdieb (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Peter S schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> Ich hole immer die Wetterinfo auf diese Seite;
> 
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank Peter S ...


----------



## Peter S (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Karsten,

Immer gerne!#h


----------



## Snoek (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hai spodsbjerg,alte hütte#h
da habt ihr ja ordendlich zugeschlagen.schönes wetter,wm und supertolle fische#6!!!!was will man mehr,ausser mehr urlaub|rolleyes ???? aber du bist ja bald wieder da,hab ich gelesen.wir fahren im september hoch,will hoffen,ihr lasst noch ein paar drin|kopfkrat ??!!wir trampeln schon mit den füssen,wir warten auf die jighaken zum bleigießen,könnten so langsam mal kommen die zeit rennt...

gruss snoek


----------



## spodsbjerg (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

|supergri da haben se ja bei euch auch endlich mal wieder nen Kabel neu verlegt damit ihr auch mal wieder Internet habt wie?#rJighaken brauchste keine mehr.......Dorsche sind mitlerweile alle |laola:.  Ne Quatsch:q . #x an wenn die Dinger da sind.....dann schaun wir mal #6.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Morgen,

wie sind aktuell die Fänge  und das Wetter auf LL ?

Wir fahren Freitag endlich los.... 

LG

Karsten


----------



## AlexM (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,
schließe mich hier mal an.
Warte auch auf aktuelle Tiefen und Meldungen, ich bin ab Samstag in Spodsbjerg.

Hoffe das Wetter passt... #h


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



AlexM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schließe mich hier mal an.
> Warte auch auf aktuelle Tiefen und Meldungen, ich bin ab Samstag in Spodsbjerg.
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter passt... #h


 

Ich bin auch ab Samstag dort... Fahren nur Freitag schon los... Hoffe auch aber es soll z.b. am Sonntag Regnen und danach Windiger werden ....


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Denke solang hier keiner meckert über schlechte fänge wird auch gefangen.#h


----------



## AlexM (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bezüglich Wetter:
Die Vorhersage von dmi und anderen Internetwetterportalen sind nicht einheitlich.
Aber die Windstärke wird etwa bei 3-4 liegen.

Dann müsste man doch normalerweise (sofern kein Ostwind) mit dem Boot rauskommen, oder?#c


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch bei einer 3 aus Ost kommst du raus. Bei einer 5 und schaumkronen  funktioniert das nicht mehr,auch wenn es immer welche gibt die es versuchen.  Fahre nur raus wenn du dich sicher fühlst bei der ganzen Sache.


----------



## AlexM (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin mit meiner Familie im Urlaub, bei Windstärke 5 aus Ost kann ich mich anders beschäftigen... #6

Dann macht auch das Angeln kein Spaß mehr!


----------



## Stulle (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

6 geht noch wenn man auf nem größeren boot is


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Stulle 
Dann reden wir aber über einen Kutter . Und nicht  über die Boote von Nikolaj


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Eine 6 ? |bigeyes
Vielleicht bei West und max. 1km von der Küste weg.


----------



## Stulle (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> @Stulle
> Dann reden wir aber über einen Kutter . Und nicht  über die Boote von Nikolaj



Stimmt


----------



## Stulle (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei 7 bis 8 mit nem kutter brauch ich dann beide Hände für mich. Bei 5 in den booten die in LL unterwegs sind muss eigendlich einer nur mit steuern befasst sein das wäre nix für mich.


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

#::a:a
Bitte warten............


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und du Walter wartest bitte bitte auf mich#a


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej carlsberg, mach dir keine Sorgen - ich warte.:vik:
Natürlich auch auf alle anderen Boardies die sich am Sonntag, den *17. August um 10.00* Uhr in Spodsbjerg im Hafen zum Start des IBI - Sommerservice treffen.
Ich kann jetzt schon so viel verraten - es gibt auch wieder etwas zu gewinnen. Natürlich auch die aktuellsten Infos über Standplätze ,#6 Köder usw.|wavey: 
weitere Workshops sind am *24. August* und am *31. August* jeweils um 10.00Uhr.


----------



## rene1308 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wir sind leider erst ab 30.8 oben, aber wir freuen uns schon auf den 31.8.


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej rene1308, passt doch vom Zeitpunkt. Auch da gibt es noch die dicken Dorsche - und zwar die Dorsche - die chaco für uns übrig gelassen hat.
An diesem Sonntag wird übrigens ein tieftauchender (+20m ) Wobbler von Sebile in der Verlosung sein.


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Diese mal scheint er endlich mal etwas zu fangen, sonst hätte sich der Chaco bestimmt mal gemeldet.


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

der hat bestimmt schon alle Dorsche von tiefen |sagnixSüden bis zum hohen Norden rausgeholt..


----------



## XxBenexX (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Drei und den Rest dieser Woche dann gehts los :m.

Ich hoff dann sind noch nen Paar drin, gebe mich mit 50 - 70er zufrieden is besser zu filetieren :q 

Obwohl 10kg+bestimmt Spaß beim Drill macht.


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Man weiß es nicht Walter #6 Vielleicht ließt er mal im Board.

Hey Bene, wir fischen eigentlich immer recht leicht, da machen selbst die 5 KG Jungs schon ordentlich Spass!


----------



## XxBenexX (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich fische auch nicht zu schwer aber habe auch gern Reserven wenn mal was dickes kommt


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Benedikt, natürlich sind die bis 80er Dorsche zum Essen spitzenklasse. 2-3 von den ganz großen Dorsche fange ich mir, um sie kalt zu räuchern. Das klappt mit den kleineren Fischen nicht so gut.
@ carptigers, vielleicht ist er nicht online.


----------



## UMK (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
da draußen scheinen ja einige ganz heiß auf aktuelle Fangmeldungen und Lageberichte zu sein. 
Wir ( meine Frau, Sohnemann und meinereiner ) sind seit letzten Samstag vor Ort. Das Wetter super, fast wie am Mittelmeer, Langeland hat schon länger keinen Regen mehr gesehen. 
Nachmittags das Boot von Nikolaj übernommen, am Sonntag das erste Mal raus. In knapp vier Stunden 27 Dorsche und zwei fette Makrelen, die 12 besten Küchendorsche plus Minibonitos in die Kühltruhe gelegt. 
Am Montag bei wieder super Bedingungen 29 Dorsche, 10 für die Kühle. 
Am Dienstag Wind, nach einer Stunde Herumgeschaukel wieder rein in den Hafen und lieber bei tollstem Sommerwetter einen Strandtag gemacht.
Heute gute Bedingungen, erst Wind aus Nord, dann auf West drehend. Der Strom ließ tolle Nord-Süd-Driften an den interessanten Kanten zu. In knapp vier Stunden 35 Dorsche, 15 Stück mitgenommen. 
Noch ein Wort zu der Diskussion, bis welcher Windstärke man noch rausfahren kann. Gestern hatten wir ne 5 bft aus Nord. Wir haben das grosse Limbo 699 mit Steuerstand. Das lag zwar noch einigermaßen,  aber sicheres und schönes Angeln geht anders. Wir sind im siebten Sommer hintereinander hier, mein Tipp: Kein übertriebener Ehrgeiz, wenn die Schaumkronen zusehen sind, macht Euch einen schönen Tag an Land.
Viele Grüße und dickes Petri
UMK

P.S.
Nach 2 x 96 cm im letzten Jahr hoffe ich auf 100 cm plus??


----------



## XxBenexX (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter, das mit dem Kalträuchern hab ich noch nicht versucht. Aber dazu muss ich auch erstmal was stattliches fangen letztes Jahr hatten wir ja nen paar um die 90.

Hoffe das wir dieses Jahr mal den magischen meter knacken.


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin am 24 dabei Walter. Und dann zaubern wir mal ein paar schöne Dorsche raus hoffe ich .
Habe das Gefühl das dieses Jahr viel mehr Dorsche im belt als sonst die Jahren.  Es werden nur positive meldungen gegeben:vik:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Florian, so die Köpfe sind beschichtet. Hat super geklappt. Heute in 3 Wochen wird das Auto gepackt, ab Donnerstag 21.08. sind wir dann endlich vor Ort. Das Boot haben wir ab Freitag Nachmittag. Wir werden Donnerstag gegen Abend dann schon mal im Hafen vorbeischauen. Bis dahin, Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderdieb (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



UMK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da draußen scheinen ja einige ganz heiß auf aktuelle Fangmeldungen und Lageberichte zu sein.
> Wir ( meine Frau, Sohnemann und meinereiner ) sind seit letzten Samstag vor Ort. Das Wetter super, fast wie am Mittelmeer, Langeland hat schon länger keinen Regen mehr gesehen.
> Nachmittags das Boot von Nikolaj übernommen, am Sonntag das erste Mal raus. In knapp vier Stunden 27 Dorsche und zwei fette Makrelen, die 12 besten Küchendorsche plus Minibonitos in die Kühltruhe gelegt.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die schönen Info´s... wir fahren morgen abend los. Ich bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett.... Meine größte Sorge gilt dem Wetter.... Da es Windstärke bis 5 geben soll lt. Dänischem Wetterdienst.... Der Regen wäre mir absolut Egal (Regenkleidung) aber der Wind und dann mit den kleinen Nussschalen...Da kann man wirklich nur hoffen das der Wind passend von der Insel kommt ... Dann sind die Wellen an den Tonnen nicht so groß... Mannnnnnn was bin Ich schon Nervösss ..... Das ist wie erste mal Sex .... Geil diese Adrenalinkicks und diese Vorfreude......


----------



## AlexM (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie kommst du denn aus Windstärke 5?
5m/s müssten 18 kmh und Windstärke 3 sein...

Bin auch schon heiß, habe gestern meine Sachen gepackt. |supergri


----------



## UMK (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kleiner Nachklapp:
Sind heute um elf Uhr Uhr rausgefahren, windtechnisch dürfte es gefühlt ne zunehmende 3 bft aus West gewesen sein. Nach einer guten Stunde mit 12 klasse Dorschen wieder rein, die Kühlbox war voll. Sohnemann hat mit einem 82iger von 4,35 kg die Führung im Familienranking übernommenen. Einfach nur toll!!


----------



## Carptigers (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Multe   Da kann dann nur der Fritz helfen... 

Super Thomas, freut mich! :m
Kannst dich ja vorher noch mal melden. Sind Abends oft mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs, meist dann auch eine Runde durch den Hafen.


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Florian, chaco hat Probleme mit dem PC - kam gerade durch die Buschtrommel.


----------



## rene1308 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

das hört sich doch alles klasse an, na dann petri für alle die oben sind oder demnächst hochfahren


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

auch Fritz ist schwer aktiv....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=nf


----------



## Carptigers (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ahhhh verstehe 

Toller Fisch. So muss das sein :m


----------



## carlsberg (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nicht schlecht das Fischchen:m
hoffe die Kollegen sind in 3 Wochen genau so beiss freudig wie in den letzten Wochen


----------



## merlo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> auch Fritz ist schwer aktiv....
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=nf


|sagnix
...Ansitzen heisst die Devise! Beim Bootfahren beisst nix..
Gruss Fritz und Maja


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hahaha, ich kann mir denken wer da brummt.|sagnix
Fritz mach weiter so.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hat der Bengel es immer noch nicht gelernt |supergri

Super Fisch Fritz :m Weiter so


----------



## Zanderdieb (1. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



AlexM schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn aus Windstärke 5?
> 5m/s müssten 18 kmh und Windstärke 3 sein...
> 
> Bin auch schon heiß, habe gestern meine Sachen gepackt. |supergri



Lach .... Hallo Alex... Hatte mich verlesen ... Die Aufregung... Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort oben.. Schreib dir pm gruss karsten


----------



## jubiaba (1. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

moin allerseits 

ich bin sehr kurzfristig ab morgen für ne Woche auf Langeland in Bagenkop 
ist vielleicht einer oben mit dem man ne Bootsmiete teilen kann oder gegen Beteiligung mal mit fahren in nem gemieteten Boot 

Gruß Jubi


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, sind die Sachen schon gepackt? Müsste bei dir ja bald losgehen. Für mich und Kumpel Dirk sind es noch gaaaanz lange 19 Tage. Hast du die neue DVD schon fertig? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (1. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Thomas, mit dem Packen bin ich noch nicht so ganz fertig. Die nächsten Tagen kommt noch neues Tackle. Die DVD ist fertig und die Scheiben werden gerade gebrannt und am Montag bedruckt.
Die paar Tage gehen hoffentlich schnell vorbei.
Gruß Walter


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dann verrate uns doch mal das neue Tackle. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderdieb (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Juhu lt Navi sind wir um 10.20 uhr in Spodsbjerg.... Dann heisst es15 Tage. See geniessen u d hoffe ein paar Dorsche fangen


----------



## Stulle (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Multe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Dann verrate uns doch mal das neue Tackle. Gruß Thomas


|sagnix das wird erst ab 17. August gezeigt und keinen Tag vorher.

@Zanderdieb, dann schlag mal zu. Dorsch ist genug da.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> |sagnix das wird erst ab 17. August gezeigt und keinen Tag vorher.
> 
> @Zanderdieb, dann schlag mal zu. Dorsch ist genug da.



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, aber einen kleinen Vorgeschmack darauf hättest du ruhig geben können. Gruß Thomas|wavey:


----------



## Multe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Thomas, das geht aus ganz bestimmten Gründen nicht. Werde dir das vor Ort sagen.
gruß Walter


----------



## chaco (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Multe,
endlich ist die Spodsberger Hauptstraße wieder online. Wir haben die ganze Woche über versucht ins Internet zu kommen, in unserem Haus, am Hafen.... Rudi (chaco) ist durchgedreht. Ist mit dem Laptop sogar in irgendeinen Laden gefahren. Nichts......
Bis wir erfahren haben, dass irgendwas an der Leitung defekt ist.
Anscheinend war der Reparaturtrupp nun da und ich bin als erste von uns hier am lesen und will viele Grüße schicken aus dem sonnigen Norden.

Genaue Berichte wird chaco gleich liefern. (Er ist gerade rein gekommen und nervt weil er an den PC will.)
Ich kann ja eher was über das hiesige Spielplatzangebot ect. berichten |bla: (welches nebenbei bemerkt wirklich gut ist)

Viele Grüße
Corinna und Finn


----------



## Multe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



chaco schrieb:


> Hi Multe,
> endlich ist die Spodsberger Hauptstraße wieder online. Wir haben die ganze Woche über versucht ins Internet zu kommen, in unserem Haus, am Hafen.... Rudi (chaco) ist durchgedreht. Ist mit dem Laptop sogar in irgendeinen Laden gefahren. Nichts......
> Bis wir erfahren haben, dass irgendwas an der Leitung defekt ist.
> Anscheinend war der Reparaturtrupp nun da und ich bin als erste von uns hier am lesen und will viele Grüße schicken aus dem sonnigen Norden.
> ...



HURRA; da ist er wieder. Wir wollten schon die Seenotretter auf den Weg schicken.:q:q:q
Ich hoffe, dein "Kleiner" hat schon an den Fischgräten geschnuppert. #6
Für Kinder haben die Dänen schon immer sehr viel gemacht. Fritz hat ja richtig gut zugeschlagen. 
Wünsche euch noch eine gute Zeit.
Gruß Walter


----------



## chaco (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

digga, ich fahr hier nieeeeee wieder wech! jeden tag konnte ich rausfahren, makrelen,köhler, alles dabei, dorsch, gröster bis jetzt 80cm,aber immer schön 18-23m  im gebiet dw54 die gps profis,fangen richtig gut. heute war auch wieder so ein hamma-tag egal was du rangeknotet hast,fisch!! wir wollten mal sehn ,gummi oder pilker,kein unterschied,morgen 6.30 gehts wieder los ,2x70er dublette,ich dachte DAS ist er jetzt!!NAJA AUF EIN NEUES!! RUDI


----------



## Carptigers (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super Chaco, dass hört sich doch mal gut an!
Fehlen nur noch 20cm bis zur magischen Marke und du hast noch eine Woche Zeit. 
Ganz viel Glück und euch vieren noch einen erholsamen Urlaub!!!! #h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



chaco schrieb:


> digga, ich fahr hier nieeeeee wieder wech! jeden tag konnte ich rausfahren, makrelen,köhler, alles dabei, dorsch, gröster bis jetzt 80cm,aber immer schön 18-23m im gebiet dw54 die gps profis,fangen richtig gut. heute war auch wieder so ein hamma-tag egal was du rangeknotet hast,fisch!! wir wollten mal sehn ,gummi oder pilker,kein unterschied,morgen 6.30 gehts wieder los ,2x70er dublette,ich dachte DAS ist er jetzt!!NAJA AUF EIN NEUES!! RUDI



Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich es noch weniger abwarten, bis es endlich der 21.08. wird;+. Weiterhin viel Erfolg und Gruß aus Willebadessen   Thomas


----------



## Multe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*MORGEN* ... Rüdi - da fängst du deinen ersten +1m Dorsch.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, bin gerade dabei Vorfächer zu binden. Nach den Berichten der letzten Wochen, habe ich mich doch für eine sichere Variante entschieden. ich nehme jetzt 0,8 er Fluocarbon, wobei ich unten ein Stück 0,6 er vor dem Wirbel angebracht habe ( dann ist das Abreißen bei Hängern nicht so mühsam). Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (2. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hau rein chaco ich durfte das erste mal vor 2 Jahre ein Dorsche von 106cm drillen  einfach geil .
Aber warum bis zur dw 54.
Die Dorsche müssten doch schon rund um den grünen Turm stehen;+ oder .
Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Rudi, bei dem Angebot an Dorschen wirst du schon noch deinen +1m bekommen. Rund um den grünen Turm sind auch meine Favoritenstellen wobei einige auch am gelben Turm bombig gefangen haben. Gruß an die family und noch einen schönen, fischreichen Urlaub wünsch ich euch.
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, bin gerade dabei Vorfächer zu binden. Nach den Berichten der letzten Wochen, habe ich mich doch für eine sichere Variante entschieden. ich nehme jetzt 0,8 er Fluocarbon, wobei ich unten ein Stück 0,6 er vor dem Wirbel angebracht habe ( dann ist das Abreißen bei Hängern nicht so mühsam). Gruß Thomas


 Du Thomas, mir erschließt sich der Sinn deines Vorfaches nicht so ganz |kopfkrat. Wenn du von den großen Dorschen ausgehst dann gebe ich dir mit dem 0,8er Vorfach aus Sicherheitsgründen schon Recht aber dann paßt das Stück 0,6er aber nicht mehr ins System ;+. Ob du jetzt einen Hänger oder einen Großdorsch dran hast.......reißen wird die Schnur doch wohl höchstwahrscheinlich beim 0,6er Stück. Ich würde es nur mit 0,8er binden. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein auch wenns sich vielleicht so anhört #c.
Gruß Rolf|wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich gebe Spodsbjerg da ebenfalls recht. Die Bisse unterm Boot kommen manchmal so brutal bei geflochtener Hauptschnur, da habe ich schon 0.60mm Vorfach gekillt. 
Bei mir kommt min. 0.70mm dran. Wenn ich einen Hänger habe, dann reißt zwar die Hauptschnur, aber das ist mir dann egal.


----------



## carlsberg (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich würde das vorfach nur mit der 0,6 binden das reicht vollkommen aus. Ich habe mir jetzt eine 0,5 mit 20 kg tragkraft gekauft. Die werde ich mal testen. Ansonsten steig  ich auch wieder auf die 0,6 um. 
Ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## dirk132 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

sind nach einer Woche Lohals wieder zurück zu Hause. Leider. Erstmals vielen Dank an die, die mir vorab die Tips gegeben haben. Das Wetter war hervorragend, lediglich etwas weniger Wind hätte es auch getan. Wir haben sehr viele Dorsche an der Brücke gefangen, wobei aber 80 % unter 50 cm waren und wieder zurück kamen. An zwei Tagen ließ es der Wind zu, das wir auf der Ostseite in Höhe Tranekær Tonne 4 angeln konnten. Dort waren die Dorsche größer, aber nicht wie hier oft zu lesen, in den Mengen vorhanden. Leider war dort auch an beiden Tagen ein Fischer unterwegs, der mit seinen Netzen die Angelei nicht einfacher machte. Zwischendurch kamen aber immer wieder schöne Dorsche an die Oberfläche. Beim zweiten mal an Tonne 4, kam der Fischer zu uns (ist schon faszinierend, wenn ein größerer Kutter schnell direkt auf einen zufährt. Meine Frau wurde auf einmal ganz weiß im Gesicht, aber ich sagte ihr, der weiß schon was er macht und so war es auch. Er fuhr bis auf einen Meter neben uns und stoppte.) und fragte, ob wir zwei Tage zuvor zwei seiner Netze beschädigt hätten. Als wir das verneinten und er wohl einsah, das ich und meiner Frau nicht die Möglichkeit hätten so ein Netz hoch zu holen, war er sehr nett und nach einen kurzen Gespräch, in den er uns unter anderen sagte, das an diesen Tag nicht viel Fisch an dieser Stelle sei, ging er wieder seiner Arbeit nach.
So zurück zum Fang. Leider haben wir keine Dorsche größer 70 gefangen, aber genug um die nächsten Monate einmal pro Woche Fisch zu essen.
Zufrieden waren wir auch mit dem Boot Limbo 585 unserer Vermieterin. 

Leider hatten wir auch, wie hier schon öfters mal erwähnt, Kontakt mit sehr unfreundlichen Anglern aus Deutschland. Es war eine 8 Mann starke Truppe aus Autokennzeichen WB. Wir kamen zwei mal zur gleichen Zeit zurück im Hafen und auf meine Frage, wie der Fang gewesen sei, kam nur ein brummeln, sie seien zufrieden. Ich fühlte mich schon fast wie ein Verbrecher, weil ich gefragt hatte. Aber ich fragte trotzdem nach, wo sie gefangen hätten (weil wir am ersten Tag kaum gefangen hatten) und bekam genau ein Wort als Antwort "Brücke" und der Herr der geantwortet hatte drehte sich um und ging.   
Ich hoffe einer dieser Herren liest hier mit und ich frage, warum kann man einen Neuling in diesen Gebiet keine Auskunft geben, wo er es mal versuchen sollte, oder ihn zu fragen, ob er nicht am nächsten Tag mal hinterher fahren möchte. Wir hatten ja die selben Boote. Am letzten Tag erfuhr ich noch von unserer Vermieterin, das einer dieser Herren seit Jahren 4 bis 5 mal im Jahr eine Tour nach Lohals organisiert um dort zu angeln(also kennt er sich sehr gut dort aus) und die Truppe dieses mal ca. 500 Liter Filet gemacht haben.

Aber es war trotzdem ein sehr schönen Urlaub und ich werde im Mai 2015 wieder nach LL fahren, aber dann nach Spodsbjerg, weil die Wege von Lohals zum Fisch doch sehr weit sind.

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und denen die auf LL sind einen guten Fang.


----------



## chaco (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wieder da,regen und donner,mit blitz alles dabei. fänge waren wieder 1 mit sternchen!reine angelzeit 2std, wieder 2x 75er dublette ,das ist schwerstarbeit! naja nach dem wir mit 3 booten angekommen sind am fangplatz,dachte ich wieso treibt helmut ins fahrwasser??? und winkt!!!der muss bestimmt wieder richtig fangen?denkste!! mit sein ollen holzpaddel fuchtelte er wie wild,sein motor war defekt,erstmal bei mir ins boot,1std noch geangelt,dann ab zum hafen geschleppt( KEIN IBI BOOT) ÄHM am grünen turm fangen sie auch,aber ist wie auf dem jahrmarkt,nur boote und rumgefahre.dw54 ist schön ruhig,bissel weit wech,nehme ich im kauf.das beisst da so gut,unglaublich.WALTER der grösste dorsch von mir war 96 cm 2013.mal sehen,vieleicht heute abend noch mal raus,


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Du Thomas, mir erschließt sich der Sinn deines Vorfaches nicht so ganz |kopfkrat. Wenn du von den großen Dorschen ausgehst dann gebe ich dir mit dem 0,8er Vorfach aus Sicherheitsgründen schon Recht aber dann paßt das Stück 0,6er aber nicht mehr ins System ;+. Ob du jetzt einen Hänger oder einen Großdorsch dran hast.......reißen wird die Schnur doch wohl höchstwahrscheinlich beim 0,6er Stück. Ich würde es nur mit 0,8er binden. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein auch wenns sich vielleicht so anhört #c.
> Gruß Rolf|wavey:



Hallo Rolf, dieses Vorfach benutze ich nur, wenn ich unten eine Bleikugel ohne Haken dranhänge und mit einem Gummifisch oder Twistern am Seitenarm fische. Diese Vorfächer fische ich mit einem oder zwei Seitenarmen. Das 0,6 er Stück ist auch nur ca. 40 cm lang, so das der Köder schon direkt am Grund angeboten wird. Das hat den Vorteil, das nur das Blei und kein Köder beim Abriss verloren geht. Manchmal kürze ich Dieses auch noch. Die ganz großen Gummifische angel ich  solo , nur ein Stück Vorfach als Puffer davor. Ich habe natürlich auch durchgehende 0,8 er Vorfächer, aber ich verliere halt ungern bei Hängern die komplette Montage. Gruß Thomas


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf, dieses Vorfach benutze ich nur, wenn ich unten eine Bleikugel ohne Haken dranhänge und mit einem Gummifisch oder Twistern am Seitenarm fische. Diese Vorfächer fische ich mit einem oder zwei Seitenarmen. Das 0,6 er Stück ist auch nur ca. 40 cm lang, so das der Köder schon direkt am Grund angeboten wird. Das hat den Vorteil, das nur das Blei und kein Köder beim Abriss verloren geht. Manchmal kürze ich Dieses auch noch. Die ganz großen Gummifische angel ich solo , nur ein Stück Vorfach als Puffer davor. Ich habe natürlich auch durchgehende 0,8 er Vorfächer, aber ich verliere halt ungern bei Hängern die komplette Montage. Gruß Thomas


 O.K.! Habe dein System jetzt verstanden |supergri. Das 60er ist nur zwischen Wirbel und Blei und hat keine direkte Verbindung zum eigentlichen Vorfach.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@dirk132,
danke für deinen Bericht#6.
Solche Brummelköppe wie du diese dort vorgefunden hast gibt es immer wieder. Wenn ich überlege wieviel Filet die im Jahr für den "Eigengebrauch" mit nach Hause nehmen kann ich mir auch denken warum diese so "redselig" sind.
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> O.K.! Habe dein System jetzt verstanden |supergri. Das 60er ist nur zwischen Wirbel und Blei und hat keine direkte Verbindung zum eigentlichen Vorfach.
> Gruß Rolf



Genau, ich schalte einen Wirbel hinter dem eigentlichen Vorfach, daran das 0,6 er und am Ende dann eine Bleikugel. Das spart einiges an Köder, die sonst bei jedem Abriss gleich mit weg wären. Bleikugeln gieße ich selber (verschiedene Größen zwischen 60- 530 gr), da ist der Kostenfaktor sehr gering. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Blauhai (3. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

... da ich auch in 3 Wochen hochfahre, würde mich mal interessieren, in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche zur Zeit überwiegend gefangen werden.

Gruß "Blauhai"


----------



## MS aus G (4. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Blauhai,
 siehe post 1160 da steht was von 18-23m und dw54. Aber 3 Wochen sind eine lange Zeit bis dahin kann sich das wieder geändert haben. Meist gibt es die besten Tipps vor Ort oder kurz vor deiner Abreise hier im Thread.
 @dirk132,
 Glückwunsch zu Eurer schönen Woche!!! Das mit den "brummeligen" Mitanglern ist mir zum Glück noch nicht passiert. Da ich aber auch immer erst im November oben bin ist nicht so viel los und die Angler, die ich getroffen habe waren alle sehr nett. Ich fahre zwar von Bagenkop oder Bukkemose raus aber da hat das ja nichts mit zu tun, das die Leute netter sind.
 Allen die Oben sind oder demnächst (wird ja bald sehr voll mit Boardies) hochfahren noch alles Gute!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Blauhai (4. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ MS aus G
Danke für die Info. Hast recht, in 3 Wochen kann sich das noch ändern. Hätte ja sein können, dass die Dorsche wegen des warmen Wetters nur extrem tief beißen.
Werde mich auf jeden Fall dann vor Ort erkundigen.


----------



## Carptigers (4. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das ist aber schon ein guter Anhaltspunkt. 
Allerdings flacher als 15m brauchst du nicht fahren.


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich habe auch noch mal einen guten Spruch von unfreundlichen Anglern auf Lager. Nachdem ich alles was ich konnte von uns Preis gab, Köder,Tiefen,Sogar GPS Daten, entgegnete man uns nach der Frage was sie gefangen hätten nur..."Wir haben unsere Fische gefangen". Schöne Grüße an den Autor dieses Satzes. 
Aber ansonsten kann ich mich in der Regel auch über unsere Deutschen Landsmänner nicht beklagen. Am Anfang guckt man sich etwas komisch an, aber nach eins zwei Tagen läuft es in der Regel besser, so sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Schweizer langen wieder hin.........|rolleyes|rolleyes

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804

Gruß
Tom


----------



## rene1308 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wir müssen leider noch 3 wochen warten


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ich auch...#t#t#t#t#t#t


----------



## Multe (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

BIG GAME auf Langeland ??
Am letzten WE wurde am Strand von Langeland ein 2 Meter langer Schwertfisch ( tot ) gefunden.
http://fiskeritidende.dk/svaerdfisk-skyllede-land/
Was erwartet uns noch in diesem Sommer ??


----------



## Carptigers (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich habe die große Rapala Magnums schon eingepackt |supergri


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Florian, na habt ihr eure Sachen schon alle vorbereitet? Ich fange langsam an alles schon mal vor zu holen und zu sortieren, was mitkommt und was diesmal im Keller bleiben darf. Auf jeden Fall steigt das Angelfieber täglich. Heute in 2 Wochen geht es uns dann besser. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hör mir auf, jeden Abend sitze ich hier vor der Dattelkiste und gucke, ob es aktuelle Fangmeldungen gibt.
Dann schickt mir Merlo auch noch aktuelle Fangfotos. Der alte Hase weiß, wie es läuft. Kann es kaum noch abwarten....
Morgen in einer Woche gehts los :m
Letztes Jahr habe ich noch gesagt, eigentlich benötige ich nicht mehr so viele Köder. Wenn ich mir aber die ganzen Boxen so anschaue , ist es noch mehr ;+ als letztes Jahr.
Ein Kumpel hat mir noch ein paar Wunschköder gegossen.
Wahrscheinlich kaufe ich bei Thomas auch noch welche, bis ich dann wieder feststelle, letztendlich fängt genau das gleich wie letztes Jahr und das sind max 5 verschiedene Köder.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja ja, das kenne ich. Eigentlich hat man ja genug Zeug, aber dann sieht man noch so einen Köder, der es auch sein könnte. Aber du hast recht, bei Pilkern ist es am Ende immer der Kieler Blitz Farbe 01, bei Twistern die Pinken und bei Gummifischen der Kopyto in rot/schwarz oder orange glitter schwarz  ( meine Lieblingsköder). Mit den Fangmeldungen steigt die Vorfreude um so mehr.  Hauptsache das Wetter schlägt nicht um. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kenne ich.|supergri

Beim Wetter mache ich mir keine gedanken, da wir 3 Wochen oben sind.
Der Vorteil ist, man kann auch vom Strand fischen, zum Forellensee oder einfach mal abgammeln.
Aber ich muss dazu sagen, wenn ich die ersten Tage nicht raus kann, werde ich nervös.


----------



## Multe (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So langsam komme ich auch in die Gänge. Ein Paket mit Gummis ist noch aus den USA auf dem Weg zu mir und ein Paket kommt noch aus England.
Da die ICAST immer zu einer "ungünstigen" Zeit stattfindet, kommen viele Teile immer erst in der letzten Sekunde.
 Ich versuche jedes Jahr mein Tackle etwas einzuschränken - fällt aber sehr schwer. Man will halt immer die neuen Sachen dabei haben.
Jetzt dauert es nur noch einen Tag  - und leider auch noch eine Woche.


----------



## Multe (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ach ja, zum Forellensee ( http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/ ) will ich ja auch noch einen Tag. Die nächsten Tage werden da 1,2 to. große Goldforellen besetzt. Aber auch der Bestand an "normalen" Regenbogenforellen ist enorm.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Drei Wochen sind schon ein großer Vorteil, wir sind aber auch mit 9 Tagen zufrieden, zu mahl es nach ende Mai schon die zweite Tour dieses Jahr ist. Forellensee ist nicht so unser Ding und in der Brandung hatten wir letztes Jahr ende September sehr viele Kleindorsche, das war auch nicht so toll. Wenn es mal nicht möglich sein sollte  raus zu fahren, dann macht man halt mal Pause. Ich hoffe erstmal, das wir Stau - frei ankommen , wir werden auf jeden Fall Nachts fahren.  Da wir Donnerstag ankommen werden wir bestimmt gegen späten Nachmittag im Hafen vorbeischauen und hoffentlich die ersten Dorsche zu Gesicht  bekommen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Walter, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du wieder für Neuigkeiten dabei hast. Da kommt schon wieder die Neugierde durch :q

9 Tage ist aber auch gut, besser als nur eine Woche. In der Zeit kann man auf jeden Fall genug ausprobieren.

Am Wochenende wird alles schon für den Urlaub vorbereitet, damit ich unter der Woche nicht wieder so einen Stress habe.


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (7. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Guten Abend! Bei uns geht es Samstag in acht Tagen los - Walter, bist Du auch wieder vor Ort? UNd gibts n Meet and Greet im Hafen? Wäre klasse!


----------



## Stefan W. (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> BIG GAME auf Langeland ??
> Am letzten WE wurde am Strand von Langeland ein 2 Meter langer Schwertfisch ( tot ) gefunden.
> http://fiskeritidende.dk/svaerdfisk-skyllede-land/
> Was erwartet uns noch in diesem Sommer ??



Letzte Woche wurde in der Kieler Außenförde ein Thunfisch von
einem Fischer gefangen. War zwar ein kleiner, aber egal.
Dann werden wir wohl bald mal das Tackle umstellen müssen:q


----------



## rene1308 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

kennt jemand diesen und kann etwas darüber sagen??

http://www.putandtake-langeland.dk/de/

wäre vielleicht auch noch eine möglichkeit falls das wetter umschlägt.


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ihr macht mir ja Angst mit den Forellenpuffs.... Will doch hoffen, dass das Wetter ein paar schöne Ausfahrten auf Dorsch ermöglicht!

Wir sind übrigens zwei Wochen oben. Wir sind in dem Fall meine Kids (6 und 8) sowie meine Frau und der Hund. Alle sind garantiert nie beim Ausfahren mit dabei - von daher werde ich wahrscheinlich relativ häufig noch Platz auf dem Boot haben. 

Wenn sich jetzt jemand angesprochen fühlt und mit raus will (statt Forellensee?) - einfach melden!#6


----------



## Multe (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Ulf_Tietge schrieb:


> Guten Abend! Bei uns geht es Samstag in acht Tagen los - Walter, bist Du auch wieder vor Ort? UNd gibts n Meet and Greet im Hafen? Wäre klasse!



hej Ulf, natürlich bin ich ab Samstag wieder vor Ort. Am Sonntag ist  um 10.00 Uhr dann der Start von IBI - Sommerservice. Gibt auch wieder eine Kleinigkeit zu Gewinnen. 
Kommt gut hoch.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Rene An dem See war ich schon einmal, auch zur selben Jahreszeit. An dem See ist eine Pumpe installiert, dort halten sich bei der Wärme die ganzen Forellen auf.
In Spodsbjerg ist aber auch ein Forellensee, der aus Salzwasser gespeist wird. Dort sind ebenfalls schöne Fische vorhanden.


----------



## rene1308 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Florian hast du von dem anderen See eine Adresse? 

Ich habe den nur gefunden weil der direkt hinter unseren Ferienhaus liegt also ein 2 min Fußmarsch.


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nicht Griffbereit.  Von Rudkobing Richtung spodsbjerg kommend,  direkt vor dem Fähranleger links rein ( rechts gehts nach Spodsbjerg) . Dort hängt auch schon ein grünes Schild. Vom Schild ca 700m. Direkt gegenüber vom Strand ist der See, dort stehen kleine Hütten am Wasser. Am Haupthaus beim Parkplatz gibt es alle weiteren Infos.


----------



## chaco (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

so wieder in hamburchhh angekommen, danmark+internet,?? haben die überhaupt eins?? die  fänge waren soooo gut, das wir (2 boote) öfter mal abgebrochen hatten,die kühltruhe im boot war voll, kein fisch unter50cm ,die meisten 70-85 cm dw 54 war später auch überlaufen,aber da waren riesen dinger zu hohlen. es ging  später alles zum grünen turm,51m für die aus NL kommen. für die anderen waren tiefen 23-28 gut zu angeln,da muss es ein stelle geben 20m und ringsrum abfallend,wenn du die hast bingo!! WETTER ich sag mal nix.soll ja nicht ganz so gut werden,aber der wetterbericht ändert sich ja ständig mit dem wind, kopf hoch wird schon.mit mein 1m dorsch wird wieder nix,nächstes jahr eben. köder, haben auf alles gebissen, silber,pink,blau, gummi, was du so inne kiste .hast.so walter jetzt hast du dein urlaub vor dir, ich aber auch!!  GRUSS RÜDI


----------



## Multe (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Alter, das gibt es doch nicht - so viele dicke Dorsche - und schon wieder die "Peilmarke" verfehlt. Sag jetzt nicht - das Internet sei dran schuld.
Egal, hauptsache die Fänge waren gut und Corinna und Finn hat es gefallen.
In einer Woche werden wir dann angreifen. Mal sehen, was da kommt.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Chaco, dass hört sich mal super an!
Wie siehts denn mal mit Bildern aus? ;-)


----------



## XxBenexX (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fantastisch zu hören das gut gefangen wird in zwei Wochen gehts los...


----------



## chaco (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

walter, ich hab gerage wieder gebucht 25.7-8.8. 2015 hab gerade mal windfinder angeschaut........


----------



## Zanderdieb (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> |sagnix das wird erst ab 17. August gezeigt und keinen Tag vorher.
> 
> @Zanderdieb, dann schlag mal zu. Dorsch ist genug da.



Hallo Multe,
Du hast absolut recht. DORSCH ist genug da... Wir sind jetzt eine woche hier und haben 92 Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 83cm gefangen. Der schwerste war 4,89kg . Leider ist das Wetter umgeschlagen und es soll Windig bleiben.Das Boot haben wir schon zurueck gegeben.Der Wind soll erst ende nächster Woche besser werden. Jetzt werden meine Frau und ich noch ein paar schoene Tage an Land verbringen und kommen im Herbst noch einmal fuer verlängertes Wochenende .Danke an allen fuer die tollen Tipps es hat mir so manchen Angeltag versüsst. Aber eine BITTE habe ich an all meine Angkollegen... Lasst die 30er Dorsche drin ... Habe an manchen Tagen tränen in den Augen gehabt .. Wenn Ich sehe wie wie ein hauch von nichts versucht wird zu filtieren.. Und liebe Kollegen nehmt euren Platsik muell Bitte wieder mit an Land und schmeisst es nicht in die See... Es stehen soviele Müllbehälter im Hafen... Ich hatte so manche fremde Altschnüre knäule am. Hacken gehabt. Oder Schwimmen sehen. Erhaltet eines unserer letzten SCHÖNEN Angelparadiese. 
So allen noch eine schöne Angelzeit auf Langeland 2014

LG

zanderdieb


----------



## rene1308 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Aber eine BITTE habe ich an all meine Angkollegen... Lasst die 30er Dorsche drin ... Habe an manchen Tagen tränen in den Augen gehabt .. Wenn Ich sehe wie wie ein hauch von nichts versucht wird zu filtieren.. Und liebe Kollegen nehmt euren Platsik muell Bitte wieder mit an Land und schmeisst es nicht in die See... Es stehen soviele Müllbehälter im Hafen... Ich hatte so manche fremde Altschnüre knäule am. Hacken gehabt. Oder Schwimmen sehen. Erhaltet eines unserer letzten SCHÖNEN Angelparadiese.
> 
> zanderdieb



Da gebe ich dir 100% recht aber das sollte man nicht nur im Urlaub machen sondern auch zuhause, da will man die Natur ja schließlich auch nicht verunreinigen.


----------



## Multe (9. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Zanderdieb, freut mich auf der einen Seite, das ihr so gut gefangen habt - aber am Wetter kann man leider nichts drehen.
Das mit den Minidorschen ist mir in letzter Zeit verstärkt zu Ohren gekommen. Es gibt aber leider immer wieder so unvernünftige Angler, die halt alles abschlagen. 
Ebenso gab es in letzter Zeit viele Beschwerden, das unausgenommene Fische im Filetierraum verarbeitet werden.
Wir sollten daran denken, das wir diese Räumlichkeit *kostenlos* nutzen können und da sollte sich *jeder* an die Regeln halten.
Wird jemand vom Hafenmeister erwischt, so muss er eine Strafe bezahlen und seine Karte wird gesperrt.
Wünsche dir und deiner Familie noch einen schönen Urlaub.
Gruß Walter


----------



## SFVNOR (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei mir kommt kein Dorsch unter 48 cm in die Kiste und ich nehme mir die Zeit die Fische noch auf See auszunehmen bevor es zurück in den Hafen geht.
 Ach ja, und der Hafenmeister ist ein Miesepeter und bei dem wird nicht diskutiert :q


----------



## captain73 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Fangergebnisse hören sich ja Spitze an. Es scheint als erholen sich die Dorschbestände sehr gut im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren.

Das hatten wir bereits im Mai auch festgestellt. Umso ärgerlicher immer wieder Angler zu finden, die auch die Minis mitnehmen...

Chaco/Zanderdieb: Tolle Berichte #6 - Vielen Dank dafür

Walter: Das nur ausgenommene Fische im Filetierraum verarbeitet werden finde ich vollkommen ok und sollte auch eingehalten werden. Habe aber gehört, dass die Fische auch nur noch ohne Kopf dort verwertet werden dürfen. Stimmt das, oder ist das eine Finte?

Ansonsten wünschen ich euch allen noch eine erfolgreiche und vor allem windfreie Zeit auf der wunderschönen Insel#h

VG Captain


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Von Erholung würde ich nicht zwingend sprechen.  Letztes Jahr war es nicht so gut aber das Jahr davor war echt genial.
Freitag gehts endlich los. Allerdings erwartet uns ein stürmischer Empfang.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Von Erholung würde ich nicht zwingend sprechen. Letztes Jahr war es nicht so gut aber das Jahr davor war echt genial.
> Freitag gehts endlich los. Allerdings erwartet uns ein stürmischer Empfang.



Hallo Florian, habe mir das Wetter gerade auf DMI angeschaut. Ich kann nur sagen Petrus hab ein Einsehen. Ein ganzes Jahr Vorfreude löst sich sonst schnell in Frust auf. Gruß Thomas


----------



## chaco (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

thomas lass den kopf nicht hängen!! ist nur bissel sturm angesagt, danach kommt die sonne wieder,und scheint dir auf die plautze!! wird schon!!hast du den 20m punkt schon gefunden?


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Warten wir es mal ab. Wir haben ja noch etwas zeit,  aber die Leute, die gerade oben sind, sind nicht zu beneiden.  Wenn es schlecht läuft,  können die gar nicht raus.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



chaco schrieb:


> thomas lass den kopf nicht hängen!! ist nur bissel sturm angesagt, danach kommt die sonne wieder,und scheint dir auf die plautze!! wird schon!!hast du den 20m punkt schon gefunden?



Denke schon, werden da mal schauen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Chaco, 20m Hügel gibt es viele ;_)


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Warten wir es mal ab. Wir haben ja noch etwas zeit, aber die Leute, die gerade oben sind, sind nicht zu beneiden. Wenn es schlecht läuft, können die gar nicht raus.



Das ist richtig, ich hoffe die Zeit spielt für uns. Thomas


----------



## Multe (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

nicht vergessen !
http://www.ruteundrolle.de/24-aktuell/1271-ibi-sommerservice-auf-langeland


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gefällt mir ;-)

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich finde es echt Klasse, dass du den " unerfahrenen " mit tollen Tipps unter die Arme greifst!
Jeder andere würde Geld dafür nehmen. 
Dafür vielen Dank Walter!


----------



## Multe (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Florian, für mich ist das ganz selbstverständlich, denn viele haben meist nur eine Woche Zeit und bis sie wissen wie es geht ist die Zeit um. 
Ausserdem sind gerade im Sommer viele Familien mit ihren Kindern unterwegs und da finde ich es schön, wenn da auch einmal Fisch auf den Tisch kommt. 
Was denkst du wie sich die Kindern freuen, wenn sie selbstgefangenen, grätenfreien Fisch essen dürfen. Ich zeige nämlich nicht nur wie man die Fische fängt, sondern auch wie man richtig filetiert.
Natürlich können da auch die "Experten" noch etwas lernen.
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja, leider kenne viele nur Kapitän iglo und Konsorten... 
Das ist für diejenigen auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung! 

Ja, freuen uns schon riesig! Nicht nur aufs angeln sondern auch auf die Personen,  die man mit der Zeit kennen gelernt hat!


----------



## Multe (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich freue mich auch schon auf die vielen Boardies die sich gemeldet haben. Es war schon immer eine schöne Runde und manchmal hat es auch im Hafen etwas länger gedauert.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Swenni (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Oh man, wenn ich das alles lese, möcht ich auch am liebsten direkt los..noch 14Tage genau..Dann gehts los..Walter, ich habs immernoch noch nicht geschafft, aber zwei Wochen bleiben mir noch!!! 

Gruss,
Swenja [emoji226]


----------



## Multe (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Swenni schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich das alles lese, möcht ich auch am liebsten direkt los..noch 14Tage genau..Dann gehts los..Walter, ich habs immernoch noch nicht geschafft, aber zwei Wochen bleiben mir noch!!!
> 
> Gruss,
> Swenja [emoji226]



KEINE 2 Wochen mehr. Ich fahre schon am Freitag.
Gruß Walter


----------



## TeichgrafOB (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo
Ich hab es doch noch geschafft und bin dieses Jahr noch vor Ort!
Vom 30.8.-6.9. und vom 13.9.-20.9.
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt auch mit.
Will dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit meinem kartenplotter fahren und bin schon ganz gespannt wie sich das so macht.
Ich freu mich schon wenn es endlich los geht..
Les hier schon wieder fleißig mit was so gepostet wird..
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Felix,  hast du schon dieneuen sonar charts von navionics?


----------



## merlo (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

An alle Boardis die voller Ungeduld sind, endlich losfahren zu können; seid froh, dass es noch etwas dauert. Zur Zeit lässt Bertha (Orkan) keine Angelfahrt zu. Nur ganz Verwegene probieren den wilden Ritt auf den schäumenden Wellen. Es dürfte sich anfühlen, wie Bullriding!
  |laola:

Gruss Fritz


----------



## XxBenexX (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Irgendwer muss bestimmt nachm Fischen auf 1-12 Pernod herhalten...|supergri Muss ich nur noch nen freiwilligen finden


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Pernod, den mag ich |supergri


----------



## XxBenexX (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ok den freiwilligen hab ich .... werden wir bestimmt mal nen passen Abend für finden :m


----------



## Ines (10. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich komme in drei bis vier Tagen segelnderweise durch den großen Belt - und werde dort bei Tonne DW 54 oder dem "grünen Turm" die eine oder andere Drift probieren.
Und in Spodsbjerg werden wir dann auch einlaufen. Freue mich schon auf einen lange vertrauten und ausgesprochen netten Hafen.


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hört sich gut an Bene. 
Wenn das wetter "passt" , können wir schon morgens starten :m


----------



## Multe (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an Bene.
> Wenn das wetter "passt" , können wir schon morgens starten :m



*NIX da*, vor Freitag geht es nicht los.
Kannst doch nicht schon wieder ohne mich ins Trainigslager ziehen. |krach: Warte mal schön ab bis zum WE.  #c
Eigentlich bin ich auch startklar. Bin gerade dabei,  2 neue Rollen zu bespulen und der Rest ist schon gepackt. Meine ganze Elektronik habe ich am WE verstaut.
Bis zum WE hoffe ich, das sich der Wind gelegt hat und die Strömung "normal" ist.
Grüß mir auch Sandra und den "Vierbeiner", recht herzlich.
Gruß Walter:vik:


----------



## carlsberg (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin auch schon startklar ! Noch 9 Tage arbeiten dann geht es auch endlich bei uns los.
Die Vorfreude steigt täglich.
Hoffe nur ihr lasst  noch ein paar über .


----------



## XxBenexX (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Flori morgens schon Pernod  muss ja ersmal noch zwei Wochen Arbeiten #q


----------



## wojti (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Leute#h bin auch ab Samstag oben aber woran erkennt man euch #cFlorian dich müsste ich evtl. am KFZ. Nr. Schild erkennen aber dieses schleppst du ja nicht die ganze Zeit mit dir rum kommst ja aus meiner ecke.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Alles gut Walter, muss doch Donnerstag noch zum Geburtstag.  
Ich kann aber freitag abend die Bootssitze schon vorwärmen |supergri
Bene und ich wollten etwas pernod schlabbern, wenn er oben ist. 
Bekommt ihr euer Haus bereits am Freitag oder geht es für eine Nacht ins Hotel?
Ganz liebe grüße zurück!


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schwarze längere Haare, sehr groß und große Klappe :q
Ganz kleinen Hund und eine große wunderschöne Frau dazu.
Wir fahren nen weißen T4 Bulli. Einfach ansprechen.


----------



## Multe (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Florian, wir wollen gegen 23.00 Uhr los und machen noch einen Einkaufsbummel in den Grenzshops und sind am Samstag gegen Mittag bei Nikolaj. Wir lassen uns immer viel Zeit.
@Joachim, wir sehen uns *alle* am Sonntag hier.:
http://www.ruteundrolle.de/24-aktuell/1271-ibi-sommerservice-auf-langeland


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Schwarze längere Haare, sehr groß und große Klappe :q
> Ganz kleinen Hund und eine große wunderschöne Frau dazu.
> Wir fahren nen weißen T4 Bulli. Einfach ansprechen.



Hallo Florian, wir sind ab 21.08. mit einem silbernen Sharan meines Freundes Dirk ( Kennzeichen HX ) vor Ort. Werde Nikolaj mal nach eurer Bootsnummer fragen. Wir werden wieder die 19 haben ( ab Freitag Nachmittag). Gruß Thomas


----------



## knutemann (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kurzer Situationsbericht:
Ich sitz hier auf der Terrasse und schau direkt auf den gelben Turm. Dicke Wolken am Himmel und die Fahne am kleinen Badestrand weht waagerecht. Auf dem Belt ist momentan kein Boot zu sehen. Mann muss im Augenblick wirklich jede Sekunde nutzen, wenn es mal nicht so doll pustet. Hoffentlich wird es bald weniger Wind|rolleyes Wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag im Hafen bei Walter|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und being windfinder siehts auch nicht besser aus


----------



## XxBenexX (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter, alles gute zum Geburtstag |birthday:


----------



## Stefan W. (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



knutemann schrieb:


> Kurzer Situationsbericht:
> Ich sitz hier auf der Terrasse und schau direkt auf den gelben Turm. Dicke Wolken am Himmel und die Fahne am kleinen Badestrand weht waagerecht. Auf dem Belt ist momentan kein Boot zu sehen. Mann muss im Augenblick wirklich jede Sekunde nutzen, wenn es mal nicht so doll pustet. Hoffentlich wird es bald weniger Wind|rolleyes Wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag im Hafen bei Walter|wavey:


Den Ausblick hatten wir vor 3 Wochen auch, allerdings mit einem 
kleinen Vorteil. Die Fahne hing teilweise gerade nach unten|kopfkrat
Zum Glück. Hoffe das es bald besser wird bei euch. Viel Spaß
noch und hoffentlich krumme Ruten:q


----------



## merlo (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

|wavey: hej walter 
varme lykønskninger fødselsdag. for fremtiden, vi ønsker dig kun det bedste. farvel for nu


----------



## autoglas (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Habari Walter furaha ya kuzaliwa, kuweka juu salamu Horst


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej, Walter!
Tilykke med fødsedsdagen.....

farvel
Tom


----------



## Multe (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Boardies, *vielen DANK* für die herzlichen Glückwünsche. !!#h#h#h|laola:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen Thomas und Dirk aus Willebadessen!!!!! Wir hoffen du wünscht dir 3 Wochen gutes Wetter mit wenig Wind


----------



## wojti (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Florian wir sind mit einem silbernen Passat unterwegs 
werde bestimmt am Sonntag mal im Hafen vorbeischauen kommt man dort auch als nicht IBI Kunde hin|kopfkrat wir reisen nämlich mit eigenen Boot an und wie lange gehen diese Veranstaltungen? Sollte es das Wetter zulassen würde ich nämlich morgens erst mal aufs Wasser:q#:
Ach ja auch von mir ein Happy Birthday #h


----------



## Carptigers (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Thomas alles klar. Ich kann dir die nummer auch schicken, ist ein limbo 520, das weis ich schon. Nummer gibts Samstag .
@ wojti das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Am besten mal multe fragen, der kann dir bestimmt etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## MS aus G (12. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin Walter (Multe),

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit...... hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal auf LL !!! #6


----------



## Multe (13. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Rolf, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. #6Ab Samstag bin ich wieder für  3 Wochen auf meiner Lieblingsinsel - musst nur vorbei schauen. :q:q:q

@ mario , auch dir vielen Dank !!

@wojti, natürlich kannst du am Sonntag kommen. Ein Boardie ist da immer herzlich willkommen.
Mit Angeln wird, laut DMI , am Sonntag sehr schwierig. Wollen wir nur hoffen, das sich der Wind legt.


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (13. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Böen bis 8 bft für nächste Woche. Das wird ja n strandurlaub mit Bratwurst statt Fisch.... Man, das braucht Bier, um es auszusitzen...


----------



## Trophy2002 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So noch gute 3 Wochen, dann gehts endlich wieder nach Langeland mit Liegeplatz in Spodsbjerg. Boot Bayliner Trophy Name Aline
Wir das bin Ich (55) und meine 2 Söhne mit (12/14)

Können den Anfahrtsweg aufteilen , wegen Geburtstagsfeier in Magdeburg. Aber sind halt doch über 1200km. Vielleicht sieht man sich im Hafen von Spodsbjerg oder am Grünen Turm. Hoffe da ist immer noch guter Platz wie früher.

Bis bald und wenig Wind


----------



## Ellerkalle (14. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin zusammen,
  wir sind den fast nach einem Jahr abstinentes ab morgen Nachmittag  für einen Kurztrip vor Ort. Wir habe weder einen kleinen  Hund noch eine hübsche Frau dabei, aber ihr erkennt uns 3 Prachtburschen  an der Kompetenz die wir ausstrahlen :m  Schauen wir mal was bei dem Wind geht.


----------



## Carptigers (15. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Alles klar Kalle, dann bis morgen.


----------



## chaco (16. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

walter,wünsch euch angler gutes wetter,und dicke fische!! RÜDI


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter und Florian, ich hoffe ihr seit gut angekommen. Wir warten dann mal auf die ersten Berichte. Fühlt schon mal vor, wir sind dann Donnerstag da. Gruß Thomas und Dirk


----------



## MAKKMASTER (17. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter,
Nachträglich noch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag, und viel Petri-Heil für die Nächsten 3 Wochen.
Gruß vom Niederrhein
Willi #h


----------



## Multe (17. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Willi, danke für die herzlichen Glückwünsche.
Fangmeldungen wird es die nächsten Tage leider keine geben - der *WIND* - der *WIND* - wird uns wohl eine blasen.
Da werden wir uns halt am Hafen zusammensetzen und über die großen Fische reden, die noch gefangen werden sollen.
Um 10.00 Uhr eröffnen wir erst einmal den IBI - Sommerservice und ich denke, da herrscht heute großer Andrang, denn man kann ja nicht raus.
Ausserdem gibt es richtig tolle Preise zu gewinnen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> @Willi, danke für die herzlichen Glückwünsche.
> Fangmeldungen wird es die nächsten Tage leider keine geben - der *WIND* - der *WIND* - wird uns wohl eine blasen.
> Da werden wir uns halt am Hafen zusammensetzen und über die großen Fische reden, die noch gefangen werden sollen.
> Um 10.00 Uhr eröffnen wir erst einmal den IBI - Sommerservice und ich denke, da herrscht heute großer Andrang, denn man kann ja nicht raus.
> ...



Hallo Walter, sei ehrlich, den Wind hast du doch extra für Sonntag von 10.00-12.00 bestellt. Spass beiseite, sieht echt nicht gut aus für die nächsten Tage. Ihr seit nicht zu beneiden. Naja, vielleicht sollte Nikolaj sich mal ein übergroßes Windsegel anschaffen. Wir hoffen das es in 4 Tagen besser aussieht. Gruß und bis dahin Thomas und Dirk


----------



## ado (17. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Walter, 
für den netten kleinen Vortrag vorhin.  
War doch ne ganz nette Runde!
Hoff man sieht den einen oder anderen auch so nochmal im Hafen! 
Wenn denn dann der Wind irgendwann nachlässt!
Ansonsten vielleicht an einem der Küstenabschnitte


----------



## Kohlenprotz (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Derzeit noch Sturmtief Wilma aus Skandinavien.
Laut Wetterbericht YR NO lässt der Wind in dieser Woche allerdings nach.
Das wäre ja auch schade, wenn keine Ausfahrt möglich wäre.
Wir werden ab Samstag ja sehen.


----------



## ado (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Aktuelle Situation lässt Ausfahrten nur für größenwahnsinnige und lebensmüde zu. Die Bäume stehen teilweise in der Waagerechten und die Wolken ziehen vorbei wie auf der Autobahn  - ABER es regnet aktuell nicht 
Also sitzen wirs aus und hoffen auf das Ende dieser Woche!


----------



## Blauhai (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Kohlenprotz

Samstagnachmittag flaut es etwas ab, so dass wir nach unserem "briefing" evtl. noch für 3 Stündchen raus können, bevor es am Sonntag wieder ordentlich bläst.


----------



## Carptigers (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin. 
Also all zu viel gibt es nicht zu berichten.  
Es ist windig,  sehr windig. Gestern gab es auch noch den ganzen Tag regen dazu. 
Samstag früh waren wir für 5 Stunden auf See.
Das Ergebnis war aber sehr gut, wobei wir recht viel Strömung hatten.  
Pilker oder Gummi mit einem Beifänger lief sehr gut. Farbe egal.
Vielleicht gibt es Donnerstag Abend neue Infos.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Also all zu viel gibt es nicht zu berichten.
> Es ist windig, sehr windig. Gestern gab es auch noch den ganzen Tag regen dazu.
> Samstag früh waren wir für 5 Stunden auf See.
> ...



Hallo Florian, habe gerade die Webcam geschaut. Echt Mist was da zu sehen ist, alle Boote im Hafen. Wir wollen mal hoffen, das sich der Wind bald legt. Wir sitzen auch schon in den Startlöchern.  Gruß Thomas und Dirk


----------



## Carptigers (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ihr kommt zur rechten Zeit. Ab Donnerstag soll es besser werden.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Ihr kommt zur rechten Zeit. Ab Donnerstag soll es besser werden.



Dein Wort in ........     Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mal ne Fangfrage bei starkwind: gibt es auf lala 
Vielleicht Pfifferling zu finde ? Also außer im Super brugsen?#q


----------



## Multe (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Ulf_Tietge schrieb:


> Mal ne Fangfrage bei starkwind: gibt es auf lala
> Vielleicht Pfifferling zu finde ? Also außer im Super brugsen?#q



dafür war es die letzten 7 Wochen einfach zu trocken.


----------



## Multe (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

etliche Boardies waren gestern im Hafen anzutreffen.


----------



## Multe (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH* Fritz.
merlo hat heute Geburtstag


----------



## knutemann (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir |schild-g Fritz#6


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> etliche Boardies waren gestern im Hafen anzutreffen.



Hallo Walter, hab gestern um 10.00 Uhr auf der Webcam süd einige Leute gesehen, war bei dem bescheidenen Wetter bestimmt viel los. Gruß Thomas


----------



## merlo (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke vielmal für die Glückwünsche Multe.
Ganz dickes Petri für die nächsten drei Wochen.


----------



## merlo (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch dir Knuteman:
Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Wünsche dir Petri Heil und vor allem gutes Wetter in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Vareler Holger (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ist jemand von euch am 20.9. in LL. Spodsbjerg. Dir merlo alles gute zum Geburtstag.   |birthday:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Merlo, auch von uns unbekannterweise alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Gruß aus Willebadessen Thomas und Dirk


----------



## Multe (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

auch mal schön.
 Heute ab 17.00 Uhr wollen wir angreifen, wenn es die Strömunng erlaubt.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> auch mal schön.
> Heute ab 17.00 Uhr wollen wir angreifen, wenn es die Strömunng erlaubt.



Hallo Walter, ja dann mal viel Erfolg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der Wind soll ja zum Abend nachlassen. Wir warten dann mal auf Erfolgsberichte. Gruß Thomas


----------



## merlo (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Herzlichen Dank für alle Gratulationen und herzliches 
PETRI HEIL#a
Fritz


----------



## XxBenexX (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter dann dier viel Erfolg,  nächste Woche soll ja gut werden vom Wind her |supergri

Müssen nur noch die Fische beißen


----------



## Multe (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

was sehr gut läuft sind die Mefos. Auch tagsüber !!!


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei der Wärme ?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na dann haut mal rein....
Übrigends gamle fyr FRITZ noch nachträglich alles Gute und viel
Gesundheit!
Petri Heil Jungs

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Bei der Wärme ?




Wärme?? 13 - 16° - da passt das . Übrigens haben wir auch im letzten Jahr bei hellstem Sonnenschein tagsüber Mefos gefangen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, so jetzt fahren( soviel wie man auf der Web erkennen kann) einige Leute raus. Was ist mit dir? Gruß Thomas


----------



## XxBenexX (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ach Walter dann wird es ja eventuell dieses jahr mal was |bigeyes


----------



## ado (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter hat die Mefos geärgert. 
Ettliche Boote waren draußen, wir auch. Allerdings haben wir den Dorschversuch nach 30mins abgebrochen. Die Welle war noch zeimlich hoch und für ungeübte Festlandmägen wars net so einfach  ... haben in den 30min die Großen nicht gefunden und nur n paar kleinere - die alle wieder schwimmen durften - gefangen.  Danach gings noch bissl Plattfische ärgern. Wenn man aber auf 6m 100gr Blei braucht sagt des glaub ich schon recht viel! Da war teilweise auf 30m mit 200gr besser zu fischen als mit 100gr auf 6m. 
Ein paar Platte konnten wir dann aber doch noch überreden  

Hoffen wir der Wind nimmt noch n bissl ab...

Von großen Dorschfängen heut haben wir nichts mitbekommen - alle die mit uns rein kamen hatten leere Kisten.


----------



## Multe (19. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, so jetzt fahren( soviel wie man auf der Web erkennen kann) einige Leute raus. Was ist mit dir? Gruß Thomas



Ich habe zur Zeit Besuch (keine Angler ) und gerade hatte ich eine 30er Mefo wieder schwimmen lassen. Danach war "der Tanz der Schnabeltiere" da wollten nur die Kerle mit den grünen Gräten mit dem Köder spielen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, so in 12 Stunden setzen auch wir uns in Bewegung. Wir hoffen der Wind lässt noch ein bisschen nach. Wie sieht es denn strömungsmassig aus? Gruß Thomas


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey zusammen,

wie siehts denn im Okt aus bzgl. Fängen und Wetter/strömung?

Habe bedenken das wenn ich eine Woche hoch fahre evtl. garnicht zum Angeln komme aufgrund des wetters/Strömung.

Was sagen die Leute die öfter im Okt. da sind?

Gruß!


----------



## fischerheinrich (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts denn im Okt aus bzgl. Fängen und Wetter/strömung?
> 
> ...


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts denn im Okt aus bzgl. Fängen und Wetter/strömung?
> 
> ...



Hallo MikeHawk, also wir waren letztes Jahr in der ersten Oktoberwoche in Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten die ganze Woche Ostwind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Schöne Dorsche haben wir trotzdem gefangen, nur musste man den Moment genau abpassen, wann man mal aufs Wasser konnte. Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit in der Brandung zu angeln. Aber das war letztes Jahr und vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr ganz anders. Es ist halt vom Wetter ein bisschen unsicher. Du kannst natürlich auch super Platte fangen zu der Zeit. Es fand ein Kleinbootkönigsangeln statt, wo Schollen an die 50 cm gefangen wurden. Eins ist aber für mich wichtig, Hauptsache auf der tollen Insel zu sein. Gruß Thomas


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das stimmt natürlich. Ich möchte meine süße halt gern näher ans angeln ran führen und auch das Sie spaß hat, da kommen riesen wellen etc nicht so gut 

Ist Als was das wetter angeht da unkritischer da weiter im Landesinneren?


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Eins ist aber für mich wichtig, Hauptsache auf der tollen Insel zu sein. Gruß Thomas


 
Genau so ist es! Pech mit dem Wetter kann man immer haben #h
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Unkritischer ja aber auch weniger lohnend


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Pech mit dem Wetter kann man immer haben #h
> Gruß Rolf



Hallo Rolf, habe mir eure Videos auf YouTube angeschaut. Jetzt ist die Vorfreude noch größer, gut das es heute Nacht endlich losgeht. Gruß aus Willebadessen Thomas


----------



## ado (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kannst langsam fahren  heut mittag waren 300gr. nur ein Spielball der Strömung und des Windes. 
Vlt hatten diejenigen die früher am Wasser waren mehr erfolg, aber wir haben recht schnell wegen zu viel Wind wieder abgebrochen. Und nicht mal die Platten wollten - denen war die Drift wohl auch zu schnell


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

2 Wochen am Stück schiet Wetter?? Neee!!! Wartet mal ab.....die nächsten Tage dreht das Wetter und ihr könnt alle einer wunderschönen Fischwaid nachgehen #6.
Gruß   Rolf #h


----------



## Multe (20. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Heute brachte der größte Dorsch 11,25kg auf die Waage,( bei Thomas im Angelcentrum ) Weitere sehr große Dorsche wurden von den Holländern gefangen.


----------



## Murdock7481 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,
Da ich hier derzeit viel von Wind und schlechtem Wetter lese möchte ich euch einen kurzen Bericht von unserem Urlaub vom 13.07.14-26.07.14 geben, in der Hoffnung das es euch ein wenig Mut macht!
Also wir sind in der Nacht vom Samstag zum Sonntag aus dem Alten Land(bei Hamburg) um 3.30 Uhr losgefahren.Die Fahrt war recht langweilig, da wir gefühlt alleine auf der Bahn waren und mit Trailer nur sehr langsam fahren konnten 80kmh...Wir haben uns aber Fair abgewechselt so das ich meine neue SJ4000 (Go Pro Kopie) testen konnte! Um 7.30Uhr haben wir dann unsere Lieblings Insel erreicht und sind hinter dem 2ten Angel Laden links erstmal ans Wasser gefahren!
Nachdem wir unsere Hütte auf dem Campingplatz vorm Yachthafen eingerichtet haben zog es uns direkt auf den Belt...kurz die Slip Gebühr bezahlt und schon ging es bei bedecktem Wetter ohne Wind raus auf Dorsch,da wir aber recht müde waren von der Fahrt und wir ja wussten das am Abend das WM Finale anstand sind wir nach 3 Stunden und vielen kleinen Dorschen 4 davon ü.60cm wieder in den Hafen gefahren um uns für das Spiel noch ein wenig auszuruhen...Die 4 Leos haben wir natürlich mitgenommen ;-)
Nach dem Super Spiel haben wir erstmal schön ausgeschlafen, da wir wussten das laut Windfinder App am Montag 5 bfr. sein sollten! was sich auch bestätigt hat...also einen Tag Erholung auf dem Camping Platz den wir mit Knobeln (Maxen) und Grillen verbracht haben.
So und ab Dienstag ging das mit dem Wetter mal steil nach oben es wurden wunderschöne 2 Wochen wobei das immer wärmer wurde...
Wir sind in der Zeit fast jeden Tag raus gefahren immer so Richtung DW55 und weit dahinter! Wir haben täglich so um die 15 Dorsche gefangen die jenseits der 70cm waren! (klar waren auch kleine dabei die aber wieder schwimmen) selbst 50u.60iger haben wir wieder zurück in ihr Wohnzimmer gelassen...
Zu den Fang plätzen muss ich sagen: es ging nicht überall, bewährt haben sich letztendlich die alten Bekannten stellen ( danke dafür an Multe ) 
Auf Scholle sind wir auch 1 mal gewesen...an dem Tag hatten wir Ententeich auf dem Belt. Wir sind links zum Leuchtturm gefahren und haben dort 8 schöne Schollen verhaften können! Dort waren aber auch 2 Tümmler in der nähe so das ich glaube das die uns einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben!
Fazit: Wir hatten 2 Super Wochen in Spodsbjerg und das Wetter war auf unserer Seite!!! Morgens da draußen auf dem Belt zu sein bei so einem Hammer Wetter...Mehr geht einfach nicht!!!

Allen anderen die jetzt oben sind oder es noch vor haben wünsche ich einen schönen erholsamen Urlaub und ganz viel Fisch!!!

Bilder vom Urlaub folgen...







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6TNK0ROBc


----------



## MikeHawk (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey, also es wird wohl Langeland im Okt. werden.

Gibt es etwas im Herbst zu beachten?

Stehen die Fische Flacher oder sind die bekannten Plätze immernoch gut.

Oder doch eher im Süden angeln?
Wo macht das Brandungsangeln sinn?

War bis jetzt immer vom Boot aus im Sommer unterwegs


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Du kannst dir das buch der Raps bande kaufen. Da stehen viele tips für boot und Strand.


----------



## Danmawi (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

ich bin vom 08.10 bis 18.10.14 auf Langeland und würde gern eine Kutterfahrt für mich und meinen Sohn auf der Long Island buchen. Kann mir jemand die Kontaktdaten Email oder faceboook geben, wo ich buchen kann?

Schon mal Danke

Rene


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Sagt mal, welche Wettervorhersage nutzt ihr? Gerade für Wind und Strömung?


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Windfinder


----------



## Torstenh (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir sind ende Mai eine Woche auf Langeland gewesen und haben mit 3 Booten die Stellen der Rapsbande abgeklappert. Wir haben alle 9 Mann nicht besonders gut gefangen. Weiß nicht vielleicht sind die Stellen abgegraßt oder aus mir unbekannten Gründen waren keine Dorsche im Belt oder oder oder....


----------



## Swenni (21. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich benutze auch den Windfinder..bzw die App.. Oder die bsh Seite..aber für dk..hmm.. http://ifm.fcoo.dk/index.asp evtl..?! Ich bin sooooo aufgeregt!! Bald gehts los..allen die jetzt vor Ort sind ein Petri Heil!!!..


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Danmawi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin vom 08.10 bis 18.10.14 auf Langeland und würde gern eine Kutterfahrt für mich und meinen Sohn auf der Long Island buchen. Kann mir jemand die Kontaktdaten Email oder faceboook geben, wo ich buchen kann?
> 
> ...


Hallo Rene 
Siehe in deinen Privaten Nachrichten :vik:
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Torstenh schrieb:


> Wir sind ende Mai eine Woche auf Langeland gewesen und haben mit 3 Booten die Stellen der Rapsbande abgeklappert. Wir haben alle 9 Mann nicht besonders gut gefangen. Weiß nicht vielleicht sind die Stellen abgegraßt oder aus mir unbekannten Gründen waren keine Dorsche im Belt oder oder oder....



Also am Ufer ham die mir sehr weiter geholfen


----------



## Murdock7481 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Stulle (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schicke Fische


----------



## chaco (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

und das wetter sooooooooooooooo schön!!


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schöne Fische....Petri #6
Ist das Schild am Fähranleger neu? Ist uns zumindest nicht aufgefallen #c.
Allen die jetzt oben sind wünsch ich schöne Fische und bloß kein Wind!
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Multe (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

der "dickste" Dorsch brachte heute 12,5kg bei Thomas auf die Waage


----------



## carlsberg (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Und wir kommen morgen:vik:


----------



## XxBenexX (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ab Morgen etwa 10:00 sind wir auch da :vik:


----------



## Multe (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

leider muss ich euch hier posten, das die Brücke nach Langeland *für Angler* die nächsten 3 Wochen gesperrt ist.|kopfkrat
:vik::vik::vik::vik:
SPASSSSS !:q:q:q:q

Wir sehen uns.


----------



## carlsberg (22. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter das hält uns nicht auf wir würden auch rüber schwimmen zur NOT. Aber wir kommen über Puttgarden  Tars rein geflogen.:m


----------



## XxBenexX (23. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir sehen nicht aus als wollen wir Angeln, sind lediglich zum Möwen beobachten da :m

So ist in diesem Sinn bis Später


----------



## Carptigers (23. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bis jetzt habt ihr nicht viel verpasst. Die dorsche machen zur zeit das maul zu...


----------



## Swenni (23. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ab morgen sind wir auch vor Ort!! Attacke..!


----------



## Zanderdieb (23. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

das Wetter soll ja wieder ab 26.08. Top werden.... Dann drück Ich euch allen mal die Daumen das Ihr genauso gut fangt wie wir Anfang August bevor das Tief kam

Lieben Gruß

Zanderdieb


----------



## Trophy2002 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Natürlich wünsche ich den Anglern jetzt schon ein gutes Wetter aber auch wenig Wind. Noch mehr freue ich mich wenn es so ab 06.09. schön und ruhig wird.

lg peter


----------



## Maulwurf (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin da Oben!
Werden denn als Beifang oder so, auch noch Makrelen gefangen?
Lg Jens


----------



## Multe (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Moin da Oben!
> Werden denn als Beifang oder so, auch noch Makrelen gefangen?
> Lg Jens



gestern gab es etliche um die 45cm. Im Hafen von Rudkøbing kannst du sie von Land aus fangen - die sind aber nicht so groß.
Auch kleine Köhler gehen an den Haken.


----------



## MikeHawk (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

4.10 - 11.10 ist gebucht (Spodsbjerg)

Noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum da?

Ich freu mich riesig


----------



## janni79 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin,

ich bin vom 06.09. bis zum 13.09.2014 in Lohals auf der Insel. 
Falls jemand aus dem Board auch da ist kann man sich ja kurz schließen. 
Habe mir von Alex ein Boot gemietet. 
Allen anderen die oben sind dicke Fische und wenig Wind. 
Viele Grüße aus dem Kieler Umland.


----------



## Trophy2002 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@janni79
wir sind auch da auf der insel aber liegen in spodsbjerg
gruss peter


----------



## janni79 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Trophy2002

Da sind wir leider weit auseinander. Vielleicht sieht man sich aufm Wasser. #h:q


----------



## Stulle (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> 4.10 - 11.10 ist gebucht (Spodsbjerg)
> 
> Noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum da?
> 
> Ich freu mich riesig



Ich bin voraussichtlich vom 2-5.10 mit dem womo da oben. Weis eigentlich jemand ob man da kurzfristig noch boote bekommen kann


----------



## MikeHawk (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hab mit Nikolaj gesprochen, er sagte das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Vlt. könnte man sich an dem einen Tag auch zusammen tun?


----------



## Trophy2002 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@janni79
fahrt ihr auf die ostseite von langeland ?
bermuda oder so


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@MikeHawk: 
Wir sind auch vom 04.10. eine Woche zu dritt vor Ort in Spodsbjerg. Da kommen wir sicher mal ins Gespräch. Und ach ja ab Samstag bekommt Ihr da oben auch Verstärkung von uns. Also an alle vor Ort bitte  mal zusammen tun und Wind und Wolken weg schieben.


----------



## janni79 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Trophy

Wir fahren zur Ostseite bei Hou und/oder zur Brücke im Norden, an die Fahrrinne im Norden zu den Tonnen. 
Vielleicht auch rüber nach Agersø, je nach Wetterlage bzw. Wind. 

Bermuda ist von der Strecke eigentlich zu weit. 

Und wo wollt ihr hinfahren?


----------



## MikeHawk (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super ich freu mich schon.

Angelschein krieg ich bei Thomas im Laden richtig?

Gruß


----------



## Trophy2002 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@janni79
in hou da gibts doch nirgends hafen, oder liegt ihr am strand.
ja das ist natürlich schon strecke, lach selbst auf der insel mit dem auto.
wir sind zwar schnell unterwegs, aber von spodsbjerg weit


----------



## janni79 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Trophy

Selten so gelacht. Hatte gerade das Bild vom gestrandeten Wal vor Augen. #6:q Ne, vor Hou Höhe Leuchtturm kann man super auf dicke Platte vom Boot aus angeln, Tiefe so ab 5 m bis 12 m. Sandbänke ohne Ende da. 

Wie gesagt, ansonsten Fahrrinne oder Beltbrücke, im Strömungsschatten der Pfeiler.


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@MikeHawk

Ja unter anderem auch dort.#6


----------



## Trophy2002 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ich habe gesehen die angelscheine kann man auch gleich selbst online bestellen.

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/...deNf+lOn9iOv9hyragib5hzb58QfznA5Pp7ftolbGmkTy


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja, online zu kaufen hat Vorteile. Wenn man mehr als eine Woche nach Dänemark fährt, lohnt sich eh ein Jahres Schein. Sollte man den im Laden irgendwo kaufen und verloren oder vergessen haben, wird es schwierig ein Ersatz zu bekommen. Online erhält man ein PDF Dokument und kann es abspeichern. Außerdem kann man den Schein jedes Jahr verlängern und bekommt eine Erinnerungsmail, wenn er demnächst abläuft.


----------



## Multe (25. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Dorsche waren heute sehr schwer zu überlisten. Es gab keine Strömung - nur etwas Wind. Dafür passte aber die Größe.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Dorsche waren heute sehr schwer zu überlisten. Es gab keine Strömung - nur etwas Wind. Dafür passte aber die Größe.


 
Dickes Petri !!!!  #6#6


----------



## janni79 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Petri Heil Multe,

toller Fisch...#6 #v


----------



## Multe (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*SCHWEINEREI !!!*
Schon wieder wurde in Spodsbjerg Fischabfall nicht richtig entsorgt. Erst in der letzten Woche wurden größere Mengen Fischabfall am Steg ins Hafenbecken geworfen und nun wurden auch Fischreste ganz einfach in den Wald geworfen. Das geschieht in der letzten Zeit sehr oft. Das da natürlich die Dänen im Moment nicht gut auf uns Angler zu sprechen sind kann man gut verstehen.
http://www.e-pages.dk/ugeavisenoeboen/233/


----------



## sunny (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Unglaublich #d. Was für A....l....r :r.


----------



## wojti (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So nun auch ein kleiner Bericht von unserer Woche vom 16.8.-23.8. leider sind auch wir in der Wind und Regenreichen Woche da gewesen so das nur 2-3 kurze Ausfahrten möglich waren die aber auch kein schönes Angeln ermöglichten:c:c:c. Da wir auch mit eigenem Boot da waren und so auch nicht Miete für das Boot zu zahlen hatten wurde kein Risiko eingegangen. Das Haus von NovaSol war wieder einmal TOP und da der Hund mit war konnte man mit Spaziergängen die Zeit sinvoll verbringen. Auserdem war ja am Sommtag das große Treffen im Hafen von Spotsberg #hAuf diesem Wege möchte ich mich noch eimal Herzlich für die DVD bei Multe bedanken#6 und natürlich einen Gruß an Florian(Carptiger) 

Gruß wojti


----------



## Trophy2002 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

das mit den fischabfällen ist echt eine sauerei. ich vermute das ist dann immer so am letzten tag. boot abgegeben, wohin mit den abfällen. vor jahren lobte ein vermieter die angelkollegen weil sie so nett waren, aber das sollte sich ändern. sie entsorgten auch ihre fischabfälle ganz einfach. sie öffneten an dem gutshof wo sie wohnten hinter dem haus einen art kanaldeckel und entsorgten da ihre Abfälle. das dauerte nicht lange bis es überall nach fisch stank wenn man duschte usw. der schacht war der frischwasser schacht des hofes. man muss froh sein, das da keiner krank wurde. es wurde eine aufwendige reinigung. schlecht für die netten gäste. sie waren da die einzigen in letzter zeit und da man ja ihre daten wusste, bekamen sie saftige rechnung und anzeige.
leider gibt es immer wieder so schwarze schafe, auch binnen, weggeworfene maisdosen und schnurperücke ist auch bei uns am see zu finden. 
für sowas gibts für mich nur eine entscheidung, ausschluss aus dem verein und evtl. weitere maßnahmen. wir angler stehen in der öffentlichkeit sowoeso nicht besonders gut da, das ist dann wasser auf den mühlen der sog. tierschützer


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo! Super angelei gestern und heute bis Mittag. Danach leider wie abgeschnitten. Aber kein Vergleich zu letzter Woche... Wo fängt ihr? Rote Tonne?


----------



## Angelklinge (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin.

Mal eine kurze Frage an die Langeland Experten. Wie schwer fischt ihr dort durchschnittlich?
Wir werden uns das ab Samstag dort auch mal ansehen


----------



## L4rs (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schicker Fisch ... Petri 

LG Lars


----------



## sandre (26. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter, 
Petri zum Dicken, toller Fisch. Tja, leider gibt es immer einige Kleingeister, welche die große, sich an Regeln haltende Masse in Misskredit ziehen. Dies zieht dann häufig schmerzhafte Saktionen nach sich, worunter dann alle leiden müssen. Solche Deppen wird's wohl immer geben. 
Weiterhin gut Fisch, Walter. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Multe (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Angelklinge schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mal eine kurze Frage an die Langeland Experten. Wie schwer fischt ihr dort durchschnittlich?
> Wir werden uns das ab Samstag dort auch mal ansehen


  Im Moment reichen 50gr.
Du solltest aber auch Gewicht bis 200gr mitnehmen. Am Sonntag ist um 10.00 Uhr der letzte Workshop vom IBI - Sommerservice im Hafen. Da solltet ihr einmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Maulwurf (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej!
Wir fahren auch am Samstag zu Euch#h.Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Öffnungszeiten am Sonntag von den Supermarkt sind? Wegen Brötchen etc.
Und vielleicht noch eine kleine Anfahrtsprognose von Braunschweig kommend.Stau Walsrode, Hamburg.Lg Jens


----------



## Multe (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Der Supermärkte haben ab 7.00 Uhr offen.
Wir fahren nur in der Nacht Richtung Norden und da gab es noch nie Probleme. Da kommen wir gegen 4.00Uhr an Hamburg vorbei.
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns am Sonntag im Hafen von Spodsbjerg.
Gute Reise


----------



## Maulwurf (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für die Info!Wir werden sicherlich vorbeischauen. Aber manchmal ist es mit zwei Jungen, die heiß auf Bootfahren und Angeln sind nicht so einfach. Lg Jens


----------



## Multe (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Macht nichts, häng den Jungs einfach eine Hornhechtmontage mit *Silkekrogen* an die Rute und da kannst du dann den Dorschen nachstellen.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

MoinMoin zusammen,

nach langer Zeit komme ich mal wieder dazu, auch etwas zu schreiben. Zwei Tage noch arbeiten, und der popelige Rest von heute. Samstag geht es dann endlich wieder auf "UnsereInsel"!
Das Treffen bei IBI um 10Uhr am Sonntag ist ja eine ganz unglückliche Zeit, da stehe ich gerade mitten im Fisch! Naja, vielleicht mach ich mal einen "Boxenstop"!

Nach einer bisher verkorksten Saison brauche ich mal wieder ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse.

Vermutlich werden die besseren Fangergebnisse südlich vom grünen Turm liegen, oder?
Die Platten haben sicherlich schon wieder Fleisch auf den Gräten, für die Jungs bin ich mit gut 600 fertig bestückten Haken gut gerüstet!

Ansonsten....allen die schon oben sind, und die die noch auftauchen...wünsche ich Windstärke 3 aus WSW und 0,5sm Strömung......

Bis die Tage
Frank


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Hej!
> Wir fahren auch am Samstag zu Euch#h.Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Öffnungszeiten am Sonntag von den Supermarkt sind? Wegen Brötchen etc.
> Und vielleicht noch eine kleine Anfahrtsprognose von Braunschweig kommend.Stau Walsrode, Hamburg.Lg Jens



Moin Jens,

ganz doofe Baustelle bei Walsrode. Ich würde versuchen, um 8 Uhr da vorbei zu sein, danach wird es meistens schnell voll. Auch Hamburg versuchen wir immer so bis mind. 9 Uhr passiert zu haben. 
Kleiner Tipp von mir, wenn das Ferienhaus erst ab 15 Uhr zu beziehen ist (und du mit Familie unterwegs bist so wie ich):
früh fahren und dann in Flensburg beim Einkaufszentrum (citti-park) anhalten, frühstücken beim Bäcker,  shoppen, nochmal tanken, etc. und dann entspannt um 13 Uhr weiter nach Dänemark.


----------



## Maulwurf (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> ganz doofe Baustelle bei Walsrode. Ich würde versuchen, um 8 Uhr da vorbei zu sein, danach wird es meistens schnell voll. Auch Hamburg versuchen wir immer so bis mind. 9 Uhr passiert zu haben.
> Kleiner Tipp von mir, wenn das Ferienhaus erst ab 15 Uhr zu beziehen ist (und du mit Familie unterwegs bist so wie ich):
> früh fahren und dann in Flensburg beim Einkaufszentrum (citti-park) anhalten, frühstücken beim Bäcker,  shoppen, nochmal tanken, etc. und dann entspannt um 13 Uhr weiter nach Dänemark.


Danke Dir! Wir machen immer Pause, im Wikingerhof,das ist ein Autohof nahe der Dänischen Grenze.


----------



## Trophy2002 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Genau Maulwurf
Auch wenn wir von Bayern kommen ist das oft mein Übernachtungsplatz oder tanke da mein Boot noch auf. Man kann duschen und ganz gut fühstücken oder essen.
Werde in einer Woch da auch sein, freu mich schon


----------



## Stulle (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Im Skandinavien Park ist fast das selbe wie im city park nur giebs da einen angelladen


----------



## Zanderdieb (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> 4.10 - 11.10 ist gebucht (Spodsbjerg)
> 
> Noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum da?
> 
> Ich freu mich riesig


 

Hallo Mike,

wenn an unserem Auto nicht noch eine rep. ansteht sollten wir auch wieder da sein zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Wir wollen vom 2.10. - 7.10. bleiben,da am 08.10.  Mein Flieger nach Irland geht (Hechte ärgern).

Lieben Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Angelklinge (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Im Moment reichen 50gr.
> Du solltest aber auch Gewicht bis 200gr mitnehmen. Am Sonntag ist um 10.00 Uhr der letzte Workshop vom IBI - Sommerservice im Hafen. Da solltet ihr einmal vorbeischauen.



Vielen Dank.
Ich habe mal von 50 bis 220 gr ein buntes Sortiment eingepackt.
Danke für den Tipp, werde mal sehen was der Rest der Truppe so sagt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich freu mich auch schon wie Tier. Samstag Morgen geht es los. Das erste mal seit Jahren mal zu einer anderen zeit als April. Bin wirklich gespannt. Werde es dieses Jahr auch mal auf Platte versuchen. Leider haben meine 5 Begleiter keine Geduld für die abwartende Angelei. Die wollen leieber aktiv auf Dorsch ruppen. Mal sehen. Hat einer von Euch Tips für die entsprechenden Sandbänke? Slippen bei Morten in Bukkemose.


----------



## MS aus G (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Aalzheimer,
 von Bukkemose nach Norden also links zum Hjortholmstrand (ist ein kleines Wäldchen hinter der kleinen Steilküste), da hast Du Sand ohne Ende und auch sehr gut Platte. Fahrzeit mit 10ps ca 15min. Du solltest so bei 6m beginnen und dann tiefer gehen, wenn nichts geht. Ankern ist eine Möglichkeit aber kein Muss.
 Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## werderhb1 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich möchte mit einem gehbehinderten Bekannten nach LL. Kann man in Bagenkop im alten Fährhafen auf Platte fischen ? Wie lange (welchen Monat) besteht da chance ? Da müsste man ja eigentlich mit dem Rolli rankommen - oder ? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Angelklinge schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mal eine kurze Frage an die Langeland Experten. Wie schwer fischt ihr dort durchschnittlich?
> Wir werden uns das ab Samstag dort auch mal ansehen


 Bin zwar kein Experte aber wir haben zwischen 50 und 280 Gramm alles griffbereit |supergri. Kommt halt auf Wind, Strömung und Wassertiefe an. Einen Duchschnitt zu nennen würde dir nicht helfen da du entweder genau richtig liegst oder zu schwer bzw. zu leicht fischst. Eine bunte Mischung ist meines erachtens nach genau richtig |wavey:.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (27. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo, wir waren vor 2 Wochen wetterbedingt mit dem Segelboot für  3 Tage in Bagenkoop festgesessen. Wenn der "Vorhafen" der alte Fährhafen ist, war zumindest in der Zeit als wir dort waren, dort nix zu holen... Abends kamen da immer alte Zwei- oder Dreimaster zum anlegen. Dementsprechend war dann auch "Trubel". Ich habs mit verschiedenen Systemen probiert und selbst mit lebenden Borstenwürmern nix gefangen. Wenn man von den Krabben mal absieht...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ibi hat keine Boote mehr; der Hafen ist leer im Moment...

Wenn die Vorhersage für nächste Woche so eintrifft, dann freuen wir uns auf eine anständige Fischerei!:vik:

Allmählich packen wir alles für Sonntagabend---früher geht leider nicht!

Gruß
Die Tarrannis


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Tom,

was für ein Wetter hast Du auch erwartet, wenn WIR auf Langeland sind? IBI hat nochmal alle Hände voll zu tun, ich bin ja fast immer alleine auf dem Belt und fahre daher mit dem "Und sitzt".....

Spätestens Sonntag werde ich dann schon einmal "vorfühlen" wo und wie die Leoparden denn überlistet werden wollen


VG FRank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Frank!

Ja Du kannst schon mal antesten am Sonntag; wir kommen Mo früh
und stürzen uns dann direkt ins Getümmel....:m
Wünsch Dir ne gute Anfahrt (Du hast es ja nicht weit)
und viel Spass. Wir kommen mit einem HERTZ Transit und wohnen im Neubaugebiet ziemlich hinten, skovridervaenget 46 oder so

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Merci Merci,

auch Euch ein gesundes Ankommen - auf das noch viele Langeland-Jahre vor uns liegen

LG Frank


----------



## TeichgrafOB (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo
Werde auch am Samstag auf LL ankommen.
Habe das uttern 560MR, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
Wollt eins mit Dach zum Regenschutz und zum schleppen bei schlecht Wetter..
Grüße
Felix


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Felix,

gute Wahl wenn Du allein oder zu zweit fischt! Schützt auch gut vor Spritzwasser!

VG FRank


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Langelandfreunde. Nach Jahren der Abstinenz und Angelei in Norwegen, wollen wir vom 11. 10. bis 18.10. 14 mal wieder eine Woche auf der schönen Insel verbringen und n a t ü r l i c h auch angeln.
Wir sind zu zweit und nicht mehr die jüngsten. Und weil wir nur zu zweit sind, nehme ich auch mein Schlauchboot ( 4,30 m x 2 m 30 PS AB) mit. Unsere Absicht ist es, in Spotsbjerg zu slippen und eben auch in der Gegend zu angeln. 
Ein Haus haben wir in Botofte gemietet.
Wir waren, wie schon geschrieben, lange nicht mehr dort.
Darf ich mal freundlich um ein paar Tipps bitten. Wir lieben Dorsche und auch Plattfische.
Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße

Dieter

Ach so, einen netten Abend zu verbringen wären wir auch nicht abgeneigt|wavey:


----------



## rene1308 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

so unser auto ist gepackt und jetzt heißt es stunden runter zählen bis morgen 4:30 uhr


----------



## Multe (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dann kommt einmal alle gut hoch.
Leider liegt die Drift im Moment bei *5,4* !!!!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter!
Und soll morgen so bleiben..;+;+

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Eine Drift von 5,4....d.h. man kann klasse angeln (wer genug Gewicht ran hängt) und die Kollegen könnten Wasserski fahren....lach


----------



## Multe (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Heute macht draussen keiner etwas.
Dazu noch ein "feiner" Regen - da passt alles.
Fast alle waren aber diese Woche zufrieden. Es gab sehr gute Dorsche +10kg, einige Köhler, Makrelen, Leng und vom Ufer schöne Mefos. Was will man mehr.
Die Strömung soll wohl noch etwas bleiben.


----------



## rene1308 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen, wegen der strömung. aber wir werden uns auf jedenfall am sonntag um 10 uhr im  hafen sehen.


----------



## ingo.r1995 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Heute macht draussen keiner etwas.
> Dazu noch ein "feiner" Regen - da passt alles.
> Fast alle waren aber diese Woche zufrieden. Es gab sehr gute Dorsche +10kg, einige Köhler, Makrelen, Leng und vom Ufer schöne Mefos. Was will man mehr.
> Die Strömung soll wohl noch etwas bleiben.


Leng vor Langeland????? Das halte ich für`n Gerücht.


----------



## Multe (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



ingo.r1995 schrieb:


> Leng vor Langeland????? Das halte ich für`n Gerücht.



da sieht man, das du dich dort nicht auskennst, denn die werden schon lange Jahre hier vereinzelt gefangen. Erst diese Woche gingen wieder einige bis etwa 1m Länge an den Haken.
schau hier das war einer vom Mai:
https://www.facebook.com/3292909805...9290980506804/491655040937063/?type=1&theater


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> da sieht man, das du dich dort nicht auskennst, denn die werden schon lange Jahre hier vereinzelt gefangen. Erst diese Woche gingen wieder einige bis etwa 1m Länge an den Haken.
> schau hier das war einer vom Mai:
> https://www.facebook.com/3292909805...9290980506804/491655040937063/?type=1&theater


 

Aber sicher gibt es im Belt Leng, nur weil so wenige mit Fischfetzen im Tiefen fischen werden so wenige gefangen - ich werde es in den zwei Wochen auch mal versuchen, hab noch jede Menge Wittlingfilets....das geht!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tatsächlich - alle Boote drin! Nicht mal einer auf Platte!?


----------



## captain73 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Aber sicher gibt es im Belt Leng, nur weil so wenige mit Fischfetzen im Tiefen fischen werden so wenige gefangen - ich werde es in den zwei Wochen auch mal versuchen, hab noch jede Menge Wittlingfilets....das geht!


 
Hallo Boardies,

Sehe ich genauso. Denke, dass die Exemplare nur nicht konsequent bisher beangelt wurden.

War ja auch in Norwegen lange der Fall.

Ein Versuch mit Fischfetzen sollte sich also lohnen.

VG Captain


----------



## ingo.r1995 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> da sieht man, das du dich dort nicht auskennst, denn die werden schon lange Jahre hier vereinzelt gefangen. Erst diese Woche gingen wieder einige bis etwa 1m Länge an den Haken.
> schau hier das war einer vom Mai:
> https://www.facebook.com/3292909805...9290980506804/491655040937063/?type=1&theater


Ja, man lernt nie aus,  habe nicht gedacht, das der Leng sich auch in Tiefen um die 30 m aufhält. Kenne ihn nur aus Norge , wo er vorzugsweise in 100 m abwärts wohnt. Danke, habe wiedert was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Der Goldaal (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Pertri Heil an ALLE die gerade oben sind. Wir zählen die Minuten bis zum ersten Fisch Kontakt. Ich wollte nochmal das Problem mit den Fischabfällen aufgreifen. Ohne hier eine endlos Diskussion eröffnen zu wollen. Was macht Ihr denn mit den Abfällen am letzten Tag, wenn das Boot schon abgegeben ist?! Ich frage es, weil es natürlich auch für uns ein Problem darstellt. Da ich weiß, dass es unfair  ist danach zu fragen, ohne seine eigenen Methoden zu veröffentlichen hier nun unsere parktizierten Alternativen:

- wir frieren die Abfälle mit ein und nehmen sie mit in die Heimat, wobei der Kopf bereits immer abgetrennt wurde

- wir filetieren an Bord im "ruhigen" Wasser sofern möglich, und waschen die Fische gut ab, so dass beim Abspülen im Haus eigentlich keine Reste mehr bleiben. Gut bei scharfen, spitzen Filetiermessern, hat es auch die ein oder andere Fleischwunde gegeben, aber alle haben ihre 10 Finger noch ;-)


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Pertri Heil an ALLE die gerade oben sind. Wir zählen die Minuten bis zum ersten Fisch Kontakt. Ich wollte nochmal das Problem mit den Fischabfällen aufgreifen. Ohne hier eine endlos Diskussion eröffnen zu wollen. Was macht Ihr denn mit den Abfällen am letzten Tag, wenn das Boot schon abgegeben ist?! Ich frage es, weil es natürlich auch für uns ein Problem darstellt. Da ich weiß, dass es unfair  ist danach zu fragen, ohne seine eigenen Methoden zu veröffentlichen hier nun unsere parktizierten Alternativen:
> 
> - wir frieren die Abfälle mit ein und nehmen sie mit in die Heimat, wobei der Kopf bereits immer abgetrennt wurde
> 
> - wir filetieren an Bord im "ruhigen" Wasser sofern möglich, und waschen die Fische gut ab, so dass beim Abspülen im Haus eigentlich keine Reste mehr bleiben. Gut bei scharfen, spitzen Filetiermessern, hat es auch die ein oder andere Fleischwunde gegeben, aber alle haben ihre 10 Finger noch ;-)


Hallo Goldaal
Timing... heißt das Zauberwort. So zeitig mit den Fischen aufhören das Filetieren und eine 6-700m Fahrt vor der Abgabe des Bootes noch machbar ist. Mir Persönlich ist ein Angeln am letzten Tag eh immer zu Stressig .Ausschlafen , in Ruhe einpacken beim Grillen noch ein ausgiebiges durchhecheln der letzten Tage und AUSGERUHT die Heimreise antreten .   Aber :Jeder hat seine für Ihn passende Methode. Hauptsache die Abfälle sind sauber weggeschafft. Wenn alles Gut geht !!! noch 36 Tage  Und Ich kann hoffentlich sagen "Ich bin wieder HIER in meinen REVIER Nach all den Jahren immer noch heiß wie Frittenfett. allen oben ein dickes Petri


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Goldaal,
wie "Nur Meeresangler" schon geschrieben hat; Fische fertig machen, die Abfälle noch einmal rausfahren und erst dann das Boot abgeben. Sollte wohl jeder in der Lage sein ungefähr abzuschätzen wie lang er fürs Fische fertig machen wohl an Zeit braucht. Wenn man wirklich mal zu spät ist so ist Nikolaj der letzte der einem verbietet noch einmal eben die Fischabfälle raus zu fahren :m.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Maulwurf (30. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moinsen!
In genau 78 Minuten gehts los. Bin dann leider ohne Laptop dort, weiß noch nicht wie ich so richtig kommunizieren soll. Aber vielleicht hat ja einer von meinen beiden Nefffen so ein hochmodernes Handy mit. Wünsch Euch allen dort oben viel Fisch. Lg Jens


----------



## Stulle (30. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> In genau 78 Minuten gehts los. Bin dann leider ohne Laptop dort, weiß noch nicht wie ich so richtig kommunizieren soll. Aber vielleicht hat ja einer von meinen beiden Nefffen so ein hochmodernes Handy mit. Wünsch Euch allen dort oben viel Fisch. Lg Jens



Ich glaub die vergessen ehr ihre angeln als die smartphones


----------



## Vareler Holger (30. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wünsche allen die jetzt hoch fahren eine schöne Wochen und ein dickes Petri Heil.  :a#:


----------



## TeichgrafOB (30. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Soo..
Nach etwas längerer Wartezeit haben wir heute um 16.30 Uhr endlich den Schlüssel bekommen fürs Ferienhaus und dann hab ich es um 20 Uhr doch glatt noch geschafft kurz raus zu fahren.
2 driften mit 4,5kmh durch den Blinddarm hab ich gemacht, zwei Dorsche gefangen, alles gut soweit.
Wo seid ihr aktuell so unterwegs?
Hat einer n Tipp für mich wo ich morgen mit meiner liebsten mal rum fahren soll um ein paar schöne Dorsche zu fangen?
Die durch den Blinddarm waren etwas kurz leider..
Hab das Boot uttern 560 Mr und ich bin echt begeistert, für uns zwei optimal..
Danke für die Tipps, man sieht sich sicher auf dem Wasser..
Grüße
Felix


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So, leider wieder zurück aus Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten eine tolle Woche mit reichlich Fisch und meistens wenig Wind. Dorsche sind egal in welches Gebiet man fährt in großen mengen vor Ort. Aber nicht nur Dorsche, sondern auch Seelachse und Makrelen. Zur Zeit kann man eine bunte Fischpalette fangen, was uns am meisten begeistert hat. Bei den Dorschen sind richtige Kracher am Start, so 80er Dubletten machen schon Laune. Auf Längen und Gewichte möchte ich gar nicht eingehen, wir hatten alles dabei. Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen, Spodsbjerg war wieder einmal eine Reise wert. Danke noch mal an Walter und geht ruhig mal Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr zum IBI Sommerservice, da gibt es reichlich Tipp's und was zu gewinnen. Danke für die Rolle Walter. Gruß Thomas und Dirk


----------



## Trophy2002 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Eine Frage: Wir haben ja unser eigenes Boot dabei, allerdings bekommen wir es beim slippen in Spodsberg immer gut rein, aber 2 Tonnen wieder raus ist mit unserem Galaxy schon sehr Kupplungsaufreibend. Die hat auch schon 220.000km drauf. 

Weiß jemand ob man da einen Traktor oder sowas mieten kann zum slippen?

Lg Peter


----------



## ado (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey auch von uns ein kleiner Bericht. 
Nachdem die erste Woche an ein sinnvolles Fischen wegen viel Wind nicht zu denken war, ging es hier bevorzugt den Silberbarren an den Kragen. Wir konnten hier auch sehr schöne Mefos fangen. In der zweiten Woche endlich weniger Wind und die Dorschfischerei konnte losgehen. 
Teilweise war sehr wenig Strömung und die Dorsche etwas beißfaul. Von einer Minute auf die Andere ging es dann allerdings los und Fische in allen Größen wanderten über die Reling. 80er Dubletten und Seelachs waren uns leider nicht vergönnt, aber auch n 80er solo bei starker Strömung macht schon gut Laune!
Eine Makrele hatten wir auch! 
Was weniger war wie die letzten Jahre waren Wittlinge und Plattfisch (die wollten nicht so recht)!
Alles in allem aber ein super Urlaub mit genug Fisch. Wenn die ihren Beißanfall haben ist es wirklich egal wo man sich aufhält im Belt, es scheppert dann wirklich fast überall.
Gefangen haben wir hauptsächlich zwischen 22 und 28m. 
Allen die jetzt oben sind viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## spodsbjerg (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wir haben ja unser eigenes Boot dabei, allerdings bekommen wir es beim slippen in Spodsberg immer gut rein, aber 2 Tonnen wieder raus ist mit unserem Galaxy schon sehr Kupplungsaufreibend. Die hat auch schon 220.000km drauf.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob man da einen Traktor oder sowas mieten kann zum slippen?
> 
> Lg Peter


 Hallo Peter, ein Fahrzeug zum slippen kannst du dort nicht mieten. Willst du dein Boot jeden Tag slippen? Wenn ja besteht ja noch die möglichkeit im Hafen einen Liegeplatz für die Zeit eures Urlaubs anzumieten. So braucht ihr euer Boot nur einmal rasuzuziehen.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Trophy2002 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@spodsbjerg
Ich habe schon einen Liegeplatz, den reserviere ich schon immer vorher online, jeden Tag slippen wäre mir zu umständlich. Aber bei der normalen Rampe am Hafen hab ich keine Chance Das Boot rauszubekommen mit meinem Auto.
Ich hab es das letzte mal im alten Hafen rausgezogen, das ging gerade so mit durchdrehenden Rädern und stinkender Kupplung. 
Das will ich halt jetzt vermeiden. Vielleicht frag ich mal im alten Hafen bei den Fischern oder den Hafenmeister Perdersen.
Manchmal sind ja auch Angelkollegen mit einem Jeep da, aber leider nie wenn ich da die Hilfe bräuchte.
Egal, erstmal freu ich mich auf eine klasse Woche wie immer, und das Wetter soll ja auch passen.

lg peter


----------



## Maulwurf (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter ! Vielen dank heute für deine tollen Infos! Wir waren heute 3 Stunden draußen. 
Mein Erfolg war ein Seestern. Mein Kumpel hat gefangen einen 55er und einen 70er Dorsch.
Trotz neuer Mütze und ho hochmodernen Beifängern, haben meine Neffen leider nichts gefangen.Sie sind etwas angefressen, vielleicht hast du für uns noch ein guten Tipp?
Lg Jens


----------



## TeichgrafOB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nabend!
Ich noch mal..
Mein ich das nur oder ist es mit windfinder so wie mit her Glaskugel?
Das war ja wohl heute nix mit der Vorhersage..
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Multe (31. August 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Hallo Walter ! Vielen dank heute für deine tollen Infos! Wir waren heute 3 Stunden draußen.
> Mein Erfolg war ein Seestern. Mein Kumpel hat gefangen einen 55er und einen 70er Dorsch.
> Trotz neuer Mütze und ho hochmodernen Beifängern, haben meine Neffen leider nichts gefangen.Sie sind etwas angefressen, vielleicht hast du für uns noch ein guten Tipp?
> Lg Jens


hej Jens, heute kamen einige mit den Verhältnissen nicht klar, die Strömung die hoch ging und dann der Wind, das war für etliche zuviel. Wir waren kurz draussen und wir waren für die kurze Zeit zufrieden. 
Man durfte halt den Jigkopf nicht in die Abdrift werfen ( ?? ) Das habe ich bei einigen Anglern gesehen.Ab Dienstag klappt das dann auch mit dem Wind und natürlich auch mit den Dorschen.


----------



## TeichgrafOB (1. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin
Sag mal woher nimmst du denn deine Wetterinformationen Multe?
Seit gestern find ich meine app nicht mehr so toll..
Die Strömung / Wind gestern war wirklich nicht soo schön
Grüße
Felix


----------



## carlsberg (1. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So auch wir sind zurück aus LL. Wetter war super zum Angel  die ganze woche über. Leider haben wir uns schwer getan dabei ,den Fisch zu finden.
Eine wirkliche Ströme war die ganze woche über nicht zu verbuchen bis auf Donnerstag Mittag da nahm die Strömung fahrt auf . So das wir noch an der Dw 54 schöne Dorsche um 80 cm fangen konnten. Was ich dazu sagen muss das die Dorsche so ca. 2 m über grund standen und nur kleine Köder nahmen. Freitag war die Strömung so stark das wir um 11 uhr abgebrochen haben .
Jetzt bin ich schon wieder am packen Samstag geht es dann wieder hoch.
Danke noch an Walter für das lecker Bierchen#h


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da ich im Moment nen bischen Langeweile hatte hab ich mir eben aus nem Stück Kupferrohr ne günstige Form gebaut mit welcher man verschiedene Gewichtsklassen giessen kann.....
so sehen die dann aus.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Was machen die Dorsche momentan. Und wo halten sie sich auf


----------



## XxBenexX (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Was machen die Dorsche momentan. Und wo halten sie sich auf



Ich kann dir nur von letzter woche sagen da gin 16 - 18 meter gut 

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Bene da war ich auch vor Ort. Wie lief die letzte Woche bei euch so


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment nen bischen Langeweile hatte hab ich mir eben aus nem Stück Kupferrohr ne günstige Form gebaut mit welcher man verschiedene Gewichtsklassen giessen kann.....
> so sehen die dann aus.
> Gruß Rolf


 

Moin Rolf,

hübsch und zweckmässig!! Gute Arbeit........ #6
(Hab  mal ne Frage bezuegl. der Jighaken........ welche Grösse hast du da genommen und wo hast du die gekauft?)
Bin auf der Suche nach "Übergrössen", die ich in Norwegen etc. einsetzen kann |rolleyes)
Danke schonmal !!  #h


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schau mal bei  bleigussform  vorbei da bekommst du die  Passende n .


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Schau mal bei bleigussform vorbei da bekommst du die Passende n .


 

Moin, Danke für die schnelle Info #6


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Kein Thema nicht dafür.


----------



## XxBenexX (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Bene da war ich auch vor Ort. Wie lief die letzte Woche bei euch so



Ja bssl viel suchen und dann das übliche, kaum ne stelle gefunden war die Berufsfischerei auch schon da ....

Ansonsten hatten wir Donnerstag nen guten lauf hinter der Roten wie gesagt 16 - 18 meter, die Drift war ein Traum immer genau die Kante lang die Netze standen im tiefen


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mit den Netzen war echt schlimm.
wir hatte Donnerstag auch den besten Tag am Roten ex Turm aber bei 37 m tiefen ,und dann standen die noch ca 2 m über Grund.  Wenn man das einmal raus gefunden hatkamen auch noch schöne Dorsche ans Tageslicht


----------



## XxBenexX (2. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ah so weit im Süden, ne bei uns war auch komisches fischen angesagt haben min 8-10 bisse je drift gehabt aber viele Anschläge gingen ins leere...

Hab den Köder später nur noch schleifen lassen und beim biss nochmals die rute nachgelassen und nur dann angeschlagen wenn der Haken eh schon gesessen hat... war bssl gewöhnungsbedürftig aber hat funktioniert....

Den Schwarm oder besser die Schwärme hab ich sogar aufm IBI Echo gesehen 

Nächstes Jahr gehts leider erst wieder los


Gruß Bene


----------



## ado (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Also wir waren nur "hinterm gelben Turm" und haben da gefischt letzte Woche! Wir waren aber sehr zufrieden mit den Fischen! Es wurden wie ich im kleinen Bericht geschrieben hab, die Fische zwischen 20-27m gefangen. Man musste also garnicht so weit fahren! 
Die leichten Bisse hatten wir auch! Gummifische die fast vom Haken gezogen waren, Beifänger wo der Schwanz fehlte, etc. 
Teilweise Bisse wie von Rotaugen im Süßwasser! Denk viele waren kleinere Fische, grad wenn man Schwärme auf dem Echolot gesehen hat und es gab solche Bisse waren die Fische selten größer als 30cm. 
Wir hatten aber auch solche Bisse, die entpuppten sich dann als Fische um die 5kg. 
War aber ne sehr lustige Fischerei und mit den Netzen wars nördlicher auch net ganz so wild. Es gab einige aber auch genug Platz dazwischen! 
Was uns allerdings aufgefallen ist - die Fische waren sehr sehr farbsensibel! Nouancen geändert hat oft über Fangen oder nicht Fangen entschieden. Haben meist am Anfang ettliche Farben probiert und es hat sich jeden Tag ein anderer Favorit herauskristallisiert!


----------



## Multe (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej ado, genau so ist es auch noch diese Woche. Allerdings hatten wir noch keine kleineren Dorsche. Gestern lief es richtig gut - aber die Bisse kamen nur auf orange/braunfarbene Köder. Hinter dem gelben Turm, durch die Rinne durch, auf dem Rücken bei 24 -26m steht im Moment der Dorsch. Norden ist gar nichts zu finden und im dem Süden hinter DW54 war gestern auch nicht viel.


----------



## ado (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter,

wir hatten teilweise extrem kleine Dorsche - allerdings auch auf relativ kleine Beifänger. Ich glaub der kleinste Dorsch hatte keine 20cm. 
Ansonsten hatten die meisten Fische zwischen 50 und 60cm.
Es waren aber bei jeder Ausfahrt noch deutlich größere Fische dabei.
Wir sind allerdings noch ein Stück weiter richtung Osten gewesen - aber des weißt du ja 

Grüße aus Bayern auf die Insel


----------



## carlsberg (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Von 50  bis 60 cm haben wir auch einige gefangen. War aber auf der suche nach den 80 cm Dorschen. Und die haben wir unten am gelben Turm nicht gefunden


----------



## Jolle-SH (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So, ab Samstag sind wir auch mal wieder auf der "Trauminsel", ich denke am Sonntag Morgen gehts das erste mal raus, wenn das Wetter denn passt. Achtet auf den silbernen T5 mit dem Wolf drauf ;-)

grüße vom Nordpol


----------



## inrisse (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo wer ist den vom 13.09-27.09.auf der insel

    Gruß Ingolf


----------



## ado (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Doch die 80er haben wir schon auch gefunden - nicht in der breiten Masse, immer wieder Einzelfische aber da waren sie auch! 
Ein Nachbarboot hat da richtig zugeschlagen die haben auf höhe gelber Turm bei einer Ausfahrt einen 12,5kg Fisch, zwei um 10kg und einige um 8kg gehabt. 
Also da waren sie definitiv!


----------



## XxBenexX (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Für +10kg muss man nicht zwingend in den Süden, die gibt es auch vor der Tür:m


----------



## Trophy2002 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Jolle-SH
dann sehen wir uns ab samstag bzw. sonntag im hafen von spodsbjerg.
Auto ein blauer Ford Galaxy  und Boot unsere Aline eine Bayliner Trophy

lg peter


----------



## Vareler Holger (3. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



inrisse schrieb:


> Hallo wer ist den vom 13.09-27.09.auf der insel
> 
> Gruß Ingolf



wir sind vom 20.9. für eine Woche mit dabei


----------



## wojti (4. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So nach dem Urlaub ist ja bekanntlich vor dem Urlaub obwohl wir wetterbedingt nur einen einzigen dies Jahr abgerissen haben der Nachschub fürs nächste mal (der Motor ist noch nicht eingemottet).

Gruß 
Joachim


----------



## TeichgrafOB (5. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Was für eine Woche..
Von den 20 tagen im Jahr mit permanentem Ostwind sind jetzt schon mal 6 weg..
Ich bin froh dass ich vom 13.-20.9. noch mal hier bin.
Vll dann ja zur Abwechslung mal mit Westwind.
Wir haben es heut früh noch mal kurz nähe Sportplatz versucht aber Spaß gemacht hat es nicht also hab ich das Boot schon um 10 abgegeben..
Morgen gehts nach Hause und am Samstag bin ich dann wieder vor Ort.
Grüße
Felix


----------



## carlsberg (5. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie lief es denn die Woche über mit dem Dorsch. Hast du eine kleine Übersicht für mich. Ob Gummi oder Pilker und Strömung


----------



## Greenhorn (5. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Was für eine Woche..
> Von den 20 tagen im Jahr mit permanentem Ostwind sind jetzt schon mal 6 weg..
> Ich bin froh dass ich vom 13.-20.9. noch mal hier bin.
> Vll dann ja zur Abwechslung mal mit Westwind.
> ...



Moin,

dann können ja nur noch 7 Tage Ostwind dieses Jahr kommen, denn nach Ostern hatten wir 7 Tage mit 4-6bft aus Ost ;-)

VG Jan

PS: Schönen Gruß an sandre zu dem Thema ;-)


----------



## sandre (5. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jan,
So is es. Haben dann halt das Beste draus gemacht.Dat waren schon schöne Wellen. Die noch ausstehenden 7 Tage haben wir dann vom 11-17 Oktober (lach), ich freu mich drauf. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

War schon anstrengend die woche. Bis auf sonntag jeden tag ost bzw. Nordost und das in stärken die einfach keinen Spaß machen. Der sonntag war gut mit fischen bis zu.90cm und sogar einigen makrelen. Am montag boot aus dem hafen bagenkop dazu gemietet und es versucht. Allerdings hat sich die fahrt um die spitze nicht gelohnt.  Die drift hat angeln unmöglich gemacht.  Haben dann den rest der woche bei ristinge auf platte geangelt. Aber auch die hatten beim ostwind nicht wirklich lust. Immerhin ein paar schöne wollten mit. Zum krönenden Abschluss habe i h dann freitag kurz vor dem endgültigen zusammenpacken mein netz mit.16 dicken schollen im meer versenkt. Aber was solls. Mund abwischen und auf nächstes jahr warten. Wir kommen wieder....


----------



## Jolle-SH (7. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

|bla:Wir sind nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrt gut angekommen, perfektes Haus vorgefunden und problemlos das Boot übernommen. Strahlender Sonnenschein und kein Wind. Im Hafen habe ich dann auch gleich "Trophy-2002getroffen. Sein Problem mit dem slippen haben wir gleich mal gelöst, am Freitag ziehe ich seine Aline mit meinem T5 aus dem Wasser. |wavey: Heute Morgen gehts dann das erste mal raus, das Wetter scheint perfekt, der Wind hat auf West gedreht und die Sonne geht gleich auf. Mal sehen was geht|bla:


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Jolle-SH schrieb:


> |bla:Wir sind nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrt gut angekommen, perfektes Haus vorgefunden und problemlos das Boot übernommen. Strahlender Sonnenschein und kein Wind. Im Hafen habe ich dann auch gleich "Trophy-2002getroffen. Sein Problem mit dem slippen haben wir gleich mal gelöst, am Freitag ziehe ich seine Aline mit meinem T5 aus dem Wasser. |wavey: Heute Morgen gehts dann das erste mal raus, das Wetter scheint perfekt, der Wind hat auf West gedreht und die Sonne geht gleich auf. Mal sehen was geht|bla:




Dann mal viel Glück.  Allerdings wird ab morgen der westwind sehr stark werden. Drücke trotzdem die daumen....


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Woche schon wieder um!

So wir sind zurück und ich schulde dem Bord ja noch einen kleinen traurigen Bericht. Ich hätte auch gerne live berichtet, hatte aber mein Laptop vergessen.
Haus und Boot...ooooh Überraschung alles TOP. Die Dorsche wollten die Woche voller Ostwind leider nicht zu uns. Trotz etlicher  Tips von Multe und vieler Versuche, blieben uns die Dorsche fern. Wir haben es oft auf Platte probiert und sie auch meistens um die 9m gefunden. 

Bei den Meerforellen hatte ich zwar mehr Glück, aber sie waren recht klein oder braun. Wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde bissen sie den ganzen Tag über. 
An einem Abend konnte ich beobachten wie ca. 10m vom Land Makrelen jagten. Gleich beim ersten Wurf konnte ich eine große mit der Spinnrute erwischen, das hat zwar großen Spass gemacht, blieb aber die letzte und kurze Zeit später war der Spuk auch vorbei. 
Zu erwähnen wären noch wirklich große Hornhecht die immer noch unterwegs sind, außerdem versuchen viele kleine ständig den Blinker zu attackieren.

Es gab natürlich trotzdem einige Leute die gut Dorsch gefangen haben. Die haben wohl mehr Geduld und Erfahrung mit gebracht. Es war trotzdem wieder eine wunderschöne Woche und wir sind in 4 Wochen wieder da.

Besten Dank noch an Multe für seine Tipps und den Sommerservice, wo er uns einschwören wollte. Aber wir haben unser eigenes Ding durchgezogen und waren nicht erfolgreich #c|kopfkrat

Viel Spaß und Erfolg allen denen die jetzt oben sind.


----------



## Multe (7. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch meine 3 Wochen auf Langeland sind leider wieder vorbei. In der ersten Woche spielte das Wetter nicht so ganz mit und da ich auch Besuch hatte ( keine Angler ) war mir das auch egal. Es gab aber in dieser Woche immer mal wieder einige schöne Stunden, wo auch etliche Angler für etwa 2 Stunden raus konnten. Dabei wurden richtig gute Fische gefangen. 
Als mein Besuch wieder auf dem Heimweg war, gab es richtig gutes Angelwetter und wir fingen hinter dem gelben Turm in nur 2,8km Entfernung vom Hafen sehr große Dorsche bis 105cm. In kurzer Zeit hatten wir die Kiste randvoll. All diese Dorsche hatten wir an diesem Tag *nur* mit grünem Beifänger gefangen. Am nächsten Tag wollte kein Dorsch mehr diesen Beifänger nehmen - denn da "standen" sie auf orange/braun.
So blieb das auch bis zum Ende des Urlaubs. Die Dorsche blieben ganz einfach sehr launisch. 
Fisch gab es praktisch überall ( oder auch nicht ) denn eine Stunde fingen wir an einem Platz und dann gab es da keinen Biss mehr. Ein Stop an einer anderen Stelle brachte auch 2-3 Dorsche und dann war es auch hier vorbei. Bei den anderen Anglern war es ebenso.
In der ganzen Zeit kam es nur 2x vor, das wir die ganze Zeit an nur einer Stelle unsere Dorsche fingen.
An einigen Tagen gab es keine Strömung und nur dann bissen auch die größeren Dorsche auf Pilker. An den restlichen Tagen hatten wir nur mit Jigkopf und kleinen Ködern ( bis max. 10cm ) Erfolg. 
Plattfische gab es dafür überall, wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark war. Am vorletzten WE fand vor Spodsbjerg ein Angeln eines fynischen Clubs statt. Am Samstag bei sehr starker Strömung fingen viele nichts oder nur 2-3 Plattfische. Am Sonntag dagegen waren ideale Bedingungen und etliche nahmen einen großen Eimer Plattfischfilets mit nach Hause.
Auch die Mefos waren die ganze Zeit auch tagsüber aktiv und so konnte ich etliche davon überzeugen meinen Wobbler zu nehmen. Man konnte aber nicht nur die Mefos beim Rauben beobachten sondern auch die Makrelen. So dicht am Ufer hatte ich vorher die Makrelen noch nicht erlebt.
Auch der Sommerservice war wieder ein voller Erfolg und so haben viele Angler gleich wieder fürs nächste Jahr gebucht.
Leider gab es in dieser Zeit bei IBI kein freies Boot mehr für die Angler die nicht gebucht hatten.
Nächstes Jahr  zum 10. IBI - Sommerservice werde ich mir etwas besonderes einfallen lassen. 
Leider gab es auch wieder großen Ärger mit einigen Anglern die meinten unausgenommenen Fisch im Fischputzraum verarbeiten zu können obwohl es ausdrücklich untersagt ist. Oder legt ihr zu Hause euer Essen auch in die Schei...?? Der Hafenmeister muss den Raum dann nämlich extra reinigen. Da könnt ihr auch verstehen, warum er oft so sauer ist.
 Einige Angler kennen absolut keine Mindestmaße. Da wird ganz einfach *alles *abgeschlagen. Da fehlen mir oft die Worte.

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/store-torsk-fra-baeltet
hier noch eine Meldung über die großen Dorsche vor Langeland. Die gaaaanz großen Brocken haben in diesem Jahr leider ganz gefehlt - aber sie sind da.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (8. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nun auch mein Bericht zu letzter Woche.
Wir konnten mit unserer Truppe erst am Montag Morgen anreisen!
Die ganze Woche war Ostwind und schönes Wetter angesagt.
Der Wind frischte nachmittags mehrmals auf und es machte in der Schaukelei dann nicht mehr so viel Spass.
Wie Walter schon sagte, waren die Dorsche sehr selektiv......
Ergebnis unserer Woche war einfach ernüchternd: 11 Dorsche mit 5 Mann. Natürlich läßt die Motivation der Angler bei absoluter Beissflaute auch nach, sodaß wir öfters zeitig anfingen Urlaub zu machen
Wir haben dann auch wie alle anderen auf Plattis umgestellt und so noch etwas Fisch gefangen....
Auch die Holländer, die im Neubaugebiet wohnten, haben nix gefangen außer Platte.
Der Ostwind mag schon eine Rolle gespielt haben. Kein Vergleich zu meinem Aufenthalt Ende Juni.
Aber so ist es nun mal..... Die Bäume wachsen nicht in den Himmel:c 
Unser Hobby unterliegt schon den Einflüssen der Natur|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Fisch ist da, aber er hüpft nicht ins Boot!

Auf ein neues in 2015..................
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Snakemen (8. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin, 

wir sind mit 4 Mann vom 20.09. für eine Woche in Bagenkop und haben auch für 4 Tage ein Boot. Nach einem weniger erfolgreichen Aufenthalt in 2010, )lediglich in der Brandung bei Gulstav lief es einigermaßen) wäre ich von den erfahrenen Langeland-Experten für Tipps zum Packen, Ausrüstung und Hotspots für Brandung und Boot sehr dankbar. 

Vielleicht ist ja auch der ein oder andere in diesem Zeitraum selber vor Ort.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße
Dennis Weiss


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Dennis,


 es gibt da eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Vom Boot auf Dorsch würde ich von Bagenkop um die Spitze in den Belt fahren. Das heißt an Gulstav und seinem Leuchtturm vorbei. Dort wirst Du dann bald die grüne und rote Tonne erkennen. Dort
 ist eigentlich der bekannteste und nächste Hotspot. Aus eigenen Erfahrungen kommen die brauchbaren Dorsche erst ab November in den Bereich direkt vor Bagenkop. Aber einen Versuch auf der Durchfahrt zu den Tonnen kann Euch da ja Aufschluss geben. Würde mal bei Tiefen zwischen 12-18m anfangen bevor Du weiter in die Tiefe tastest. Wenn die Drift es zulässt, sollte dort mit den bekannten Pilk- oder Gummifischmontagen auch Fisch zu fangen sein. 

 Solltest Du bei Haus und Boot gemietet haben frage Morten was er für 2 zusätzliche Kleinboote mit 15PS Außenboarder für das Slippen von Bukemose haben möchte. Die wirklich guten Fanggründe sind von seiner Slipbahn wesentlich schneller zu erreichen, auch wenn die Boote kleiner sind und weniger PS haben. Normalerweise wird er genug Boote zu Verfügung haben und macht einen guten Preis. Wir haben uns in der letzten Woche von Montag-Freitag zwei 30PS Boote mit Steuerstand und Echolot für 190,00 Euro inkl. Hafengebühr dazu gebucht. Da konnte man wirklich nicht meckern. Ich denke die Kleinboote bekommt man noch günstiger.

 Auf Plattfisch kannst Du ebenfalls von Bagenkop sehr erfolgreich sein. Aus dem Hafen raus auf der echten Seite wirst Du nach ca. 3Km den Sandstrand von Ristinge erblicken. Dort erwarten dich bis zu Tiefen von 12m die wunderschönsten Sandbänke über die Du Dich bei langsamer Drift treiben lassen kannst, oder eben vom verankerten Boot aus erfolgreich die Platten beangeln kannst. 

 Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen noch Anreisenden besseren Wind (nicht Wetter, denn das war Top) als wir es in der letzten Woche hatten.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (8. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> 
> es gibt da eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Vom Boot auf Dorsch würde ich von Bagenkop um die Spitze in den Belt fahren. Das heißt an Gulstav und seinem Leuchtturm vorbei. Dort wirst Du dann bald die grüne und rote Tonne erkennen. Dort
> ...


Hallo Aalzheimer
An Gulstav und den Leuchtturm vorbeifahren ist Frevel. Bei bestimmten Bedingungen knallt es da im 6-8 m Wasser Die grüne und rote Tone sind nicht die besten Fanggründe , die liegen weiter  Südlich an der Kante der Fahrrinne. Brauchbare Dorsche ab November???? Im Mai Tagesfänge: 146, 96, 182 249, immer zu siebt Bilder hier im Board. Juni allein .Bester Tagesfang 63 cm Mitnahme . Un die 4,60m Jollen mit nen 15er Quirl ,wo man nur im Sitzen Fischen und sein Geschäft verrichten kann ist wohl sehr Gewöhnungsbedürftig. und im Nov. bei schnellen Weterwechsel Fahrlässig. Ich kriege immer die Krise wenn ich da drei oder gar vier Angler drin Huken sehe.
Plattfisch ist Richtung Ristinge bei entsprechenden Wind und Strömung schon einigermaßen. Aber Richtung und in Sichtweite bis kurz vor Aerö mit der Mön 27 (8,90m) ist ein Plattfischfischen vom feinsten
möglich. Meine besten Fänge hatte Ich immer Anfang Mai und letzte Woche Sept bis Ende Okt.  Aber so macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen .Allen die oben sind ein dickes Petri . Im Okt. bin ich  wenn alles Gut geht auch wieder oben .
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Snakemen (9. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten und Tipps. Kann insofern schonmal beruhigen, wir haben ein 6,10 m Nordan Boot von Langeland Touristik. Das sollte mit 3-4 Personen schon gehen. 
Hoffe nur diesmal der Wind spielt entsprechend mit.

Zurück zu der Plattfisch-Angelei vom Boot, die Stelle Richtung Aero kling interessant gibt es einen Orientierungspunkt oder sogar GPS-Koordinaten? Bin derzeit noch etwas zu geizig mir die Navionics Karte fürs Iphone zuzulegen. 

Einen habe ich noch: 
Hat in Bagenkop schon jemand Erfahrung in der Brandung? Haben dort ein schönes Häuschen direkt am Wasser, jedoch war 2010 beim letzten Besuch nix mit Brandungsangeln da durch den Wind immer extrem viel Kraut in die Bucht gedrückt wurde.


----------



## Stulle (10. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei bagenkop giebs schon ein paar gute brandungs Ecken.  Und das mit dem kraut hängt immer vom wind ab


----------



## eiche64 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fahr runter nach Gulstav und geh dann auf die Ostseite. Da gibts Dorsch und Platte und die Hänger halten sich auch in Grenzen.

Gruß Eiche64


----------



## Stulle (11. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Alle noch am schlachten? War doch heute super Wetter


----------



## TeichgrafOB (12. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich komm morgen früh wieder hoch..
Noch eine Woche nachdem die letzte so fies war..
Bis nachher


----------



## bootbootboot (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So da isser, euer schlimmster Patient


----------



## bootbootboot (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bin vom 11.10.2014 - 18 .10. 2014 eine Woche in Bagenkop und hab null Plan :-(
War im Mai vor Bornholm und das lief mengenmäßig gesehen echt super,
7 Mann 3 Tage 1400 Dorsche, 800 konnten wir als gut maßig mitnehmen.
Nun also Langeland. Da ich absoluter Pilkerfan bin hab ich von Gufis mehr als minusnull Ahnung. Wie ist Eure Einschätzung ? Pilker oder Gufis, was geht auf Langeland besser ? Loht es sich auch mal auf der Westseite der Insel zu bleiben ?
Jeder gute Rat wird dankend angenommen 
Euer Boot


----------



## SFVNOR (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wow, d.h. 800 Dorsche = 1600 Stücke Filet
 Habt Ihr einen Vertrag mit einer Großküche ?
 Nun ja, ich denke mir meinen Teil


----------



## SFVNOR (13. September 2014)

Moin Moin,

 Ich fahre am 3.10. wieder für 2 Wochen nach Langeland. Weiß jemand wann die Schleppnetzfischerei wieder anfängt ?

 Danke für eine Rückinfo.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## bootbootboot (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich fahre am 3.10. wieder für 2 Wochen nach Langeland. Weiß jemand wann die Schleppnetzfischerei wieder anfängt ?
> 
> ...


Hey hier noch nen Tip wegen der Netzfischerei.
Ruf doch mal Morten von hausundboot an.
der weiß das sicher, und er spricht perfekt deutsch.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



bootbootboot schrieb:


> Bin vom 11.10.2014 - 18 .10. 2014 eine Woche in Bagenkop und hab null Plan :-(
> War im Mai vor Bornholm und das lief mengenmäßig gesehen echt super,
> 7 Mann 3 Tage 1400 Dorsche, 800 konnten wir als gut maßig mitnehmen.
> Nun also Langeland. Da ich absoluter Pilkerfan bin hab ich von Gufis mehr als minusnull Ahnung. Wie ist Eure Einschätzung ? Pilker oder Gufis, was geht auf Langeland besser ? Loht es sich auch mal auf der Westseite der Insel zu bleiben ?
> ...


 Man könnte ja meinen ihr seit konventionelle Fischer, der Spaß ist bei euch wohl zweitrangig. So hätte ich mich nicht vorgestellt;+ Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



bootbootboot schrieb:


> Moin Stefan, nee hab natürlich keine Großküche, aber natürlich jede Menge Familie und Nachbarn.
> Und jeder mag natürlich etwas vom Fang bekommen.
> Aber nun mal zum Oktober :
> Wo bist Du auf der Insel untergebracht ?
> ...



Sorry, ich kann es dennoch nicht nachvollziehen. Das kann doch kein entspanntes Angeln sein nur um Masse zu machen. #q
 Egal, dein Problem und man kann den Dorschen nur wünschen einen Bogen um Bagenkop zu machen.


----------



## Greenhorn (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



bootbootboot schrieb:


> Bin vom 11.10.2014 - 18 .10. 2014 eine Woche in Bagenkop und hab null Plan :-(
> War im Mai vor Bornholm und das lief mengenmäßig gesehen echt super,
> 7 Mann 3 Tage 1400 Dorsche, 800 konnten wir als gut maßig mitnehmen.
> Nun also Langeland. Da ich absoluter Pilkerfan bin hab ich von Gufis mehr als minusnull Ahnung. Wie ist Eure Einschätzung ? Pilker oder Gufis, was geht auf Langeland besser ? Loht es sich auch mal auf der Westseite der Insel zu bleiben ?
> ...



Oktober im Süden von Langeland ist jetzt nicht sooo toll, fahr mal rüber hinter die Südspitze von Aerö und probiere es da mal ab 7m… ;-)


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moinsen,

zwei Wochen Langeland sind wieder wie im Fluge vergangen! Die ersten Woche war geprägt von Ostwind, brachte aber doch die stärkeren Fische 12 und 14 Pfund!
Das Plattfischangeln läuft immer noch wie Äpfel pflücken, da ich alle filetiere hab ich aber bei 35 Stk aufgehört.
In der zweiten Woche kam der Wind meistens recht frisch aus dem Norden was diverse Touren versaute bzw. ausfallen ließ. Hardcore war am Mittwoch (falls mein Hirn noch funzt) da wurde der Wind Mittags deutlich stärker als angesagt und bescherte mir mal wieder (wie fast jedes Jahr einmal) eine sehr unangenehme Rückfahrt.
Mein bestes Ergebnis waren 16 Dorsche, idR lag ich immer zwischen 8 und 12 Stk. Meine Erkenntnis aus dieser Tour, es gibt deutlich weniger Dorsche, auch weniger Untermaßige! Wobei ich stets den Platz wechselte wenn ich drei "Spattel" nacheinander fing. Ansonsten.....große Köder bringen auch eher große Fische -ja, ich weiß....der ist aus der Kiste wo Uralt drauf steht, aber es passte!
Was ich leider noch feststellen musste....diese arrogante, egoistische Art vieler dort aufgeschlagenen Angler. Die Parkplätze die für PKW UND Trailer vorgesehen sind wurden gnadenlos durch PKW und z.Teil auch Anhänger belegt! Der Steg an der Slippe wurde gern auch als Liegeplatz genutzt.... Leute....denkt mal wieder dran, es gibt nicht nur Euch, auch andere!!! Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder angenehme Ausnahmen

Habe fertich


----------



## kokanee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



bootbootboot schrieb:


> Bin vom 11.10.2014 - 18 .10. 2014 eine Woche in Bagenkop und hab null Plan :-(
> War im Mai vor Bornholm und das lief mengenmäßig gesehen echt super,
> 7 Mann 3 Tage 1400 Dorsche, 800 konnten wir als gut maßig mitnehmen.
> Nun also Langeland. Da ich absoluter Pilkerfan bin hab ich von Gufis mehr als minusnull Ahnung. Wie ist Eure Einschätzung ? Pilker oder Gufis, was geht auf Langeland besser ? Loht es sich auch mal auf der Westseite der Insel zu bleiben ?
> ...


----------



## Der Goldaal (14. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fangbeschränkung. Wer weiß, ob das schon das Ende ist...
Wenn die sich erst mal auf uns eingeschossen haben und dann immer wieder schwarze Schafe übers Meer jagen und z.B. nicht in der Lage sind ihren Fischabfall zu entsorgen. Oder jeden Fisch, der irgendwann mal das Mindestmaß erreichen hätte können, abschlagen. Da könnte einem einiges Einfallen um uns den so genüsslichen  Angelurlaub mächtig zu verderben.

Ich denke Bootbootboot hat es begriffen. Zumindest wird er es "so" nicht mehr hier schreiben (denke ich). 
Zumal er ja wohl gegen eine der Todsünden (Völlerei) verstoßen hat. ;-) Da muss er sich noch woanders für verantworten (kleiner Scherz, oder auch nicht).
Es gibt immer mehrere Lager bei solchen Dingen. Die einen sind (Groß)Kochtopf Angler und denken nur daran, die Kosten wieder raus zu holen und die Truhen zu füllen und die Anderen wollen natürlich auch ihren Fisch fangen, denken aber auch genauso an die Natur, die Nachhaltigkeit und die Umgebung in der sie sich bewegen. 

einen schönen Sonntag noch und allen die, die oben sind wenig Wind, korrekte Strömung und viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Carptigers (14. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mal ganz ehrlich, klar hört sich das viel an, aber rechnet das Ganze doch mal um, dann sind es ca. 40 Fische pro Angler und Tag!
Wir hätten im Dezember auf Rügen auch 50 und mehr Fische pro Tag mitnehmen können, taten es aber nicht.
Mich persönlich freut es, wenn andere gute Fänge verzeichnen, allerdings sollte man schon bewusst mit unseren Ressourcen umgehen!


----------



## Zanderdieb (15. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich fahre am 3.10. wieder für 2 Wochen nach Langeland. Weiß jemand wann die Schleppnetzfischerei wieder anfängt ?
> 
> ...


 


Wie Schleppnetzfischerei ???? 
Es wurde mir erzählt das es dort auf LL mittlerweile Verboten wäre ??? Weil der ganze Boden dadurch (Riffs) zerstört wurden 

Was stimmt den Jetzt #c|kopfkrat ??????????


----------



## Nin-ja (15. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Leute,

Wir sind auch wieder einzige Wochen zurück von unserem urlaub. Hier Unten unserem bericht mit bilder und ein video.

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/richard-ninja-spodsbjerg-augustus-2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U60yX31vpbg&feature=player_embedded

Ninja


----------



## inrisse (15. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Zur zeit sieht es nicht so gut aus auf Langeland starker Ostwind aber es soll mitte der woche besser werden



  gruß Ingolf


----------



## Der Goldaal (15. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ihr Holländer,

keine Ahnung wie man im Fußball die große Pötte gewinnt :vik:, aber beim Angeln seid ihr die größten #6


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (15. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wir sind auch wieder einzige Wochen zurück von unserem urlaub. Hier Unten unserem bericht mit bilder und ein video.
> 
> ...




Prächtige Fische, tolles Video! Respekt für das Zurücksetzen der großen Dorsche! 

Carsten


----------



## Trophy2002 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So kurz mal einen  Bericht von der Insel. Wir waren vom 06.09.-12.09. in Spodsbjerg. 

Als 1. möchte ich mich recht herzlich bei SH-Jolle und seinen Kumpels bedanken, die mit ihrem T5 mein Slipproblem für Freitag sofort gelöst haben. 
Es ist schön wenn man im Hafen ankommt und User aus dem Board hier einen Begrüßen.#6

Nach 4 Jahren wieder mal aus dem Hafen zu fahren und Pilker zu baden war, schon Klasse. Was für mich ganz toll war, der Herrenurlaub mit meinen Söhnen 12/14, da beide begeisterte Angler sind und ihre erstes Meeresfischen hatten.
Da sie noch keine Ahnung hatten wie man einen Pilker führt haben wir erstmal in flacherem Wasser so 16-20m gefischt und gut gefangen, es waren viele kleine dabei, aber auch viele über 50cm .

Die Wind und Strömungsverhältnisse waren ja in der Woche recht stark. 
Wie oft Früher, der letzte Tag war der Beste. Eine Doublette nach der anderen.

Unser Fanggebiet war am grünen Turm mit Deckung zur roten Tonne so mit 1-2 km Abstand und dann Richtung rot/ weisser Tonne.
Wie immer ist eine Woche zu kurz, gerade bei einem Anfahrtsweg von fast 1300km.
Aber der nächste Trip ist schon geplant

Das Bild hat für mich einen besonderen, wenn auch traurigen Wert. Sonst fuhr mein Vater noch mit, aber er hat vor gut 1 Monat den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren und mein Kleiner sagte am Grab, Opa ich fang einen Dorsch für Dich.


----------



## sandre (16. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

danke Ninja und Peter für eure schönen Berichte#6, wir wollen nochmal im Oktober angreifen, Vorfreude ist schon wieder groß.

Gruß Ron


----------



## hardy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Ninja,

wir können zwar besser Fußball spielen aber beim Angeln können wir uns noch ´ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden!
C&R beim Hochseeangeln - das verdient uneingeschränkten Respekt ! :vik::vik::vik: Das sollten sich mal ein paar user ein paar Beiträge weiter oben ansehen!


----------



## Multe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tja, Ninja kennt sich halt gut aus und findet immer die guten Stellen.  #:
Viele andere Angler hatten in der gleichen Woche fast keinen Fisch.;+
Gruß Walter


----------



## inrisse (16. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ab Freitag soll der Wind nicht mehr so sehr pusten dann wollen wir mal angreifen

  Gruß ingolf


----------



## Snakemen (17. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin AB-Gemeinde,
Aufgrund eines akuten Krankheitsfalles haben wir noch 1 Platz (Insgesamt 4 Personen) für die Woche vom 20.-27.09. in Bagenkop frei mit Haus am Meer und Boot für 4 Tage. Abfahrt ist ab Göttingen über Flensburg und Fünen Freitag Nacht bzw. Samstag früh. 
Bei Interesse bitte Kontaktaufnahme über 0178/6684144 oder an dennis.weiss@hornigweiss.de


----------



## Nin-ja (17. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Allen vielen dank fur die positive reaktionen. Es it genau richtig das fussball uns nicht so gut geht, aber dorschangeln geht glucklich besser. Naturlich fangen wir ach nicht immer die grossdorsch, ein bisschein schwein soll man haben. 

Walter, es war toll dich kennen zu lernen in Spodsbjerg. Wir sehen uns glaube ich nachstes jahr wohl wieder. 

Petri heil und... RespecTIERE deine grenze! :vik:


----------



## Vareler Holger (18. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin zusammen, jemand von euch jetzt am Samstag 20.9. in LL Spodsbjerg?
Man könnte sich ja mal treffen oder zusammen raus #h


----------



## MS aus G (19. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Holger,
 ich hab mal im letzten Jahr gestöbert, und da erging es euch nicht sehr gut mit dem Fang (außer wohl auf Platte). Ich glaube leider, das Dir das dieses Jahr nicht besser geht, da es in den letzten Jahren zu dieser Zeit nicht gerade viele positive Berichte gab. Da die Wassertemperaturen meiner Meinung zu sehr schwanken zu dieser Zeit, sind die Dorsche wohl sehr launisch und wissen nicht so recht wo sie sich aufhalten sollen. Einen richtigen Tipp wirst Du wohl nur direkt vor Ort erhalten. Wer momentan nicht vor Ort ist kann leider nur Mutmaßen. 

 Da ich/wir erst in 7Wochen vor Ort sind, bin ich mir sicher, das der Fisch nicht sehr tief steht. 

 Sollte es bei Dir wieder nicht so gut laufen, wäre es, um Erfolg zu haben, glaube ich besser, es mal zu einer anderen Zeit zu probieren, da ihr ja letztes Jahr auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg eingefahren habt.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (19. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es ist Schade
Er ist auch 2014 wieder bester Kutter auf den Belt geworden . aber am31.12.2014 macht Dennis Möller seine letzte Fahrt mit der Long Island.:c:c  ;+;+ Ich bin  Jahrelang mit seinen Vater Allan draußen gewesen und dann mit Dennis . Diese Ausfahrten werde ich vermissen . Beide haben sich immer bemüht die Angler an den Fisch zu bringen.:a Der junge Kapitän will etwas anderes versuchen .  Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Vareler Holger (19. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> ich hab mal im letzten Jahr gestöbert, und da erging es euch nicht sehr gut mit dem Fang (außer wohl auf Platte). Ich glaube leider, das Dir das dieses Jahr nicht besser geht, da es in den letzten Jahren zu dieser Zeit nicht gerade viele positive Berichte gab. Da die Wassertemperaturen meiner Meinung zu sehr schwanken zu dieser Zeit, sind die Dorsche wohl sehr launisch und wissen nicht so recht wo sie sich aufhalten sollen. Einen richtigen Tipp wirst Du wohl nur direkt vor Ort erhalten. Wer momentan nicht vor Ort ist kann leider nur Mutmaßen.
> 
> Da ich/wir erst in 7Wochen vor Ort sind, bin ich mir sicher, das der Fisch nicht sehr tief steht.
> ...



Hallo Mario erstmal vielen Dank für dein Tipp. Da haben wir auch schon dran gedacht. Der August war ja super dieses Jahr so wie man hier mitbekommen hat. Für uns sieht es nicht ganz so gut aus da wir die Woche wohl nur Ostwind haben. Habe schon mit Walter telefoniert, der hat mir gute Tips gegeben. Ich werde das ausprobieren und euch Info geben. Ich muss den Fisch nicht in Masse haben letztendlich zählt der Spaß. Nur leer ausgehen will man ja auch nicht. Werde mich wieder melden und berichten. Bin für jede Info dankbar.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Rauscher54 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Es ist Schade
> Er ist auch 2014 wieder bester Kutter auf den Belt geworden . aber am31.12.2014 macht Dennis Möller seine letzte Fahrt mit der Long Island.:c:c  ;+;+ Ich bin  Jahrelang mit seinen Vater Allan draußen gewesen und dann mit Dennis . Diese Ausfahrten werde ich vermissen . Beide haben sich immer bemüht die Angler an den Fisch zu bringen.:a Der junge Kapitän will etwas anderes versuchen .  Viel Glück dabei.






Schade! ....das war ein "Erfolgreiche Zeit":c


----------



## MS aus G (19. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Holger,
 ich weis zwar nicht, wo Du geschaut hast, aber bei dmi ist die Windrichtung die gesamte Woche irgendwas mit West. Scheint nur manchmal etwas heftig zu sein, dann halt wieder auf Platte versuchen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## TeichgrafOB (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo
Hier mein Angelbericht für die Wochen vom 30.8.-6.9 und vom 13.9.-20.9.

-0-

Grüße
Felix


----------



## carlsberg (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das ist nicht der HIT


----------



## TeichgrafOB (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Für den Fall dass jetzt Fragen aufkommen:
Wir haben in der Zeit locker 150 Liter Sprit verfahren wir waren an jedem Tag wo es nur irgendwie ging draussen. Wir waren an fast jedem Tag die ersten im Hafen und abends im fast dunklen die letzten. Wir haben den halben Belt mit driften zu tapeziert mit Tiefen von 15-50 Metern an allen nur irgendwie erreichbaren spots. Ach ja und ich mache das jetzt in LL seit 2003 und ich glaube ich weiß ein bisschen was ich da tue.
Nach drei mal ankern auf platte hatten wir von denen sowohl die box als auch die Nase voll, also auch keine Option mehr..


----------



## carlsberg (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Was war los da oben . Ich war vom 6.9 bis 13.9 oben da war auch nicht der Knaller, es war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon kaum Fisch auf dem Echolot zu sehen. Leider hat auch in der Woche der Wind auf Ost gedreht so das man auch nicht weit fahren konnte .


----------



## TeichgrafOB (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tja..
Was war da los..
Beim Thomas im Gästebuch steht das es was mit keine Mühe geben zu tun hat..|kopfkrat


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Tja..
> Was war da los..
> Beim Thomas im Gästebuch steht das es was mit keine Mühe geben zu tun hat..|kopfkrat


Hallo Felix
Das muß Frustrierend gewesen sein .Bei soviel Sprit verheitzt, mußt du dir schon Mühe gegeben haben.ich hab da nur ein paar Fragen . Mit was hast du Gefischt ?Pilk ,Gummi, und von wo? Spodsbjerg?  Ich Fische nur von Bagenkop aus .  Es ist Schade wenn man Geld ,Zeit ,Vorfreude in einen Urlaub investiert und das Quentchen Glück was zum richtig Guten Fischen dazugehört fehlt einen . Es ist dann leicht gesagt Mund abwischen und hoffen auf den nächsten Törn .Ich drücke dir trotzdem fürs nächste mal alle Daumen  
Gruß aus Nordhessen Rudolf


----------



## TeichgrafOB (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi
Ja waren von Spodsbjerg aus unterwegs.
Wir haben vom Bermudadreieck bis weit südlich vom Sportplatz alles abgefischt.
Als Köder haben wir in der Zeit eigentlich alles durch gehabt was es so gibt..
Pilker, solo Twister, Gufi, Nachläufer sowohl mit twister als auch mit Naturköder..
Wobei es gefühlt eigentlich egal war was man gemacht hat..
Resonanzloses fischen ist mitten auf dem Meer n richtig doofes Gefühl..
Und wenn man dann noch in allen Ecken ständig über all die Netze stehen hat..
Lichtblick: Brandungsangeln war Neuland und hat für Ablenkung und kurzweile gesorgt.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Teich Graf!
Auch wir waren die erste Septemberwoche oben.....uns ging es genauso!
Vorher wurde gefangen und auf einmal war alles rum.
Auch wir haben alles probiert und landeten letztendlich auch bei den Platten.
Chris vom Angel Zentrum meinte im Moment wäre es etwas schwierig.....
Sprich wirklich unnötig.
Ich Schiebe es etwas auf den Ostwind......kommt der Wind aus Osten, werden die Haken rosten...
Auch die Kollegen aus Holland konzentrierten sich auf Plattis.;+;+

Ich war jetzt das 2. Mal um diese Zeit mit meiner Truppe ,wieder alles umsonst -fast-abgesehen vom schönen Wetter, was für Urlaub ideal war.
Ich habe im Juni alleine an einem Tag mehr gefangen als 5 Mann
In einer Woche,schon seltsam....:g
Aber es ist schon komisch was da teilweise abgeht....
Und dann fängt Ninja wie verrückt....Ich mach das auch schon 15 Jahre,aber
manchmal meint man man hatte sie nicht alle |bigeyes
Oft spielt Zufall eine Rolle und ein gutes Echolot trägt auch dazu bei..
Aber ich kann Deinen Frust absolut nachvollziehen.
Da freut man sich ein ganzes Jahr, fährt tausende km und steht am Ende da wie ein begossener Pudel#t
Die einen bringen kübelweiße Prachtfische ins Schlachthaus, andere fahren als Schneider heim.
Aber wie gesagt ,die erste Septeberwoche war keinRuhmesblatt
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, und wir hoffen, dass beim nächsten Mal Petrus mal einen guten Tag oder Woche hat......
Gruss
Tom:vik:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schade, das es bei euch so schlecht lief. Es ist schon manchmal komisch, wie schnell sich da oben die Fangerfolge ändern. Die Woche vorher, als wir da waren war noch alles Top. Dorsche in guten Größen, Seelachse, Makrelen alles da. Na ja, ich wünsche euch fürs nächste mal auf jeden Fall mehr Glück! Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ Teichgraf und allen, denen es ähnlich ging. Was bin ich froh, dass es auch Anderen so ging. Man zweifelt ja sonst an sich selber und seinen sonst doch einigermaßen erfolgreichen Methoden.
Wir lassen uns zwar durch solche Ergebnisse nicht wirklich verschrecken, aber es könnte auch ruhig mal wieder besser laufen ;-). Wir sind in 2 Wochen wieder oben und hoffen, dass uns das Glück dieses Mal dann nicht nur beiseite steht sondern voll umarmt oder zumindest ein wenig drückt. Platte und Makrelen und auch Meerforellen sind super Schön aber für die Woche dort oben bleibt doch der Dorsch das, warum man dort hin fährt.

kleine Info, die vielleicht nicht hier hin gehört:
Am Wochenende war ich zwei Tage auf Fehmarn raus, und vor ein paar Tagen lief es da noch  super. Jetzt sah man im Hafen nicht nur uns mit gesengtem Haupt heimkehren.


----------



## Greenhorn (22. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Goldaal,
das ist zwar ein Langeland Thread, aber die Fehmarn Meldung passt m.E. zum Thema, ob zur Zeit was geht oder nicht bzw. warum nicht. 
Wir waren am Wochenende einen Tag von Fynshav raus und hatten 2 Untermaßige zustande gebracht. :-(
Und dann kam ein Kutter rein und von den Leuten, die draußen waren, war auch keiner im Filetierhaus. Langeland läuft wie ich finde zwar im Durchschnitt erheblich besser als Kleiner Belt von Fynshav aus, aber so ein Tag? Vielleicht doch der Ostwind, oder Luftdruck, oder die Ukraine-Krise ;-)  ?
Viele Grüße Greenhorn


----------



## Vareler Holger (22. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen sind gerade in Spodsbjerg und Mario hat recht der Wind war nur Samstag von Ost und ging dann auf West. Samstag sind wir gegen 15 Uhr raus auf Dorsch haben aber nur ein größeren gehabt. Sonst waren es nur kleine. Sind aus dem Hafen raus Richtung gelben Turm dann ab 26 Meter und auch beide Seiten der Fahrrinne beangelt bis 35 Meter. Ab 17 Uhr ging nix mehr sind dann auf Platte. Da haben wir noch 8 Stück gefangen oben beim weißen Leuchtturm. Sonntag war es ähnlich nur kleine Dorsche aber ein paar Platten. Heute ging nix Wind von Nord und Stürmisch. Übrigens Walter die Dorsche haben wir bei deinen Koordinaten gefangen auch wenn es nur kleine waren. Dafür nochmal vielen Dank. Ab morgen geht der Wind auf Süd West und es soll wenig Wind geben. Mal sehen wie es wird. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Holger, wenn das Wasser weiter so steigt, kannst du gleich vom Bett aus die Dorsche fangen.
Wie du an die großen Dorsche kommst steht in der PN.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (22. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Boah, ist ja noch höher als in den Wochen, wo wir oben waren. 
Noch ist der Hauptsteg trocken...


----------



## Multe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Florian, wir waren einmal da als das Wasser bis oben an der Kante stand.


----------



## ado (23. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Alter Däne  
Wo haben die denn auf einmal das ganze Wasser her?


----------



## Zanderdieb (23. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Florian, wir waren einmal da als das Wasser bis oben an der Kante stand.


 

Guten Morgen,

jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage: 

Wieso steigt das Wasser jetzt dort?????

Wir wollen nächstes Wochenende wieder dort hin : 02.10 -07.10
hat das vielleicht Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten der Dorsche?



Lieben Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Stulle (23. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Wasserstände sind wind abhängig.  Wie sich das aufs angeln auswirkt da giebs geteilte Meinungen


----------



## Multe (23. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Karsten, der *Wind* bläst das Wasser so rein - auf der Lollandseite dagegen hat die Fähre kaum noch Wasser unter dem Kiel. Sie lag auch schon auf einer Sandbank fest.


----------



## TeichgrafOB (24. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi
Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Ich werde von Mitte bis Ende Januar wieder oben auf der Insel sein.
Will mich dann mal der Brandungsangelei widmen.
Kann mir jemand was zu der Jahreszeit und den Fängen sagen?
Wenn man das googelt heisst es entweder "total gut" oder "schon lange nicht mehr gut"..
Und wie wirkt sich der Wind im Winter auf die Fische aus?
Als ich vor 2 Wochen da war bei Ostwind war es super aber so oft is ja Ostwind nicht.. Aber kann ja sein das das für den Winter egal ist..
Danke
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Multe (24. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Felix, Dimesodde ist ein sehr guter Platz mit tiefem Wasser für die Winterangelei. Da kannst du auch tagsüber mit schönen Dorschen rechnen. Die Plattfische sind im Winter aber sehr dünn.


----------



## Multe (24. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l24NmRhngBg
etwas über Langeland


----------



## Ostseeteufel (24. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Walter,

gaaanz großes Kino. Der ist richtig gut geworden!#6
Hat spaß gemacht da ist sogar Fußball ausgefallen, da fällt man sofort in Urlaubsstimmung!
Leider dauert es noch bis zum Mai.:c

Gruß Lars


----------



## Zanderdieb (25. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Karsten, der *Wind* bläst das Wasser so rein - auf der Lollandseite dagegen hat die Fähre kaum noch Wasser unter dem Kiel. Sie lag auch schon auf einer Sandbank fest.


 
Ja vielen Dank für die Antwort.... Das hätte Ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht....


----------



## Zanderdieb (25. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter,

vielen Dank für das schöne Video ..... Ich freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf den 7.10.2014  Grins ...... 

Lieben Gruß

Karsten


----------



## hamann50 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

morgen,super film echt klasse. ist denn jetzt einer auf LL und kann mal die fänge und das wetter durch geben. wir fahren am 3.10-10.10.14 bin schon gespannt.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Upi (25. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo LL Fans,
 ich hab da mal paar Fragen.
 Wie schafft man es beim Brandungsangeln nicht immer die Kinderstube 20-30 cm zu fangen, gibt es da nee Lösung, war bis jetzt nur rund um Bargenkopp zum angeln und der größte Dorsch war 53cm.
 Lohnt sich ein Kurztrip, Fr.-So mit 3 Mann, mit eigenem Boot, oder vor Ort mieten und wo würdet ihr hin fahren!
 Ca. 700 Km eine Strecke.


----------



## MS aus G (25. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Upi,
 das mit dem Brandungsangeln muss jemand anderes beantworten.

 Bei der Entfernung von 700 Km würde ich sagen: "Es lohnt sich nicht!" Weder mit dem eigenen Boot, noch mit einem Mietboot. Ich habe etwa die gleiche Entfernung (680 Km), und unter einem langen WE mit Feiertag (Mittwoch - Sonntag) lohnt es sich, meine Meinung, nicht. Man muss ja auch mit rechnen, das man nicht jeden Tag rausfahren kann! Dann hat man ca. 1500 Km abgeschrubbt und kann dann vllt. einen oder zwei Tage rausfahren. Ich meine das lohnt nicht.

 Wo kann man hinfahren?
 Auf LL gibt es mehr als genug Vermieter, da ist bestimmt der richtigen für dich dabei. Manche fahren nur von Bagenkop, andere nur von Spodsbjerg, wieder andere von Lohals und manche Slippen selbst. Meiner Meinung ist es Geschmacksache, wo man hinfährt. Fische kann man überall fangen. Man muss natürlich auch etwas Glück mit dem Wetter haben, so das man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Hafen ist (Windrichtung und Stärke).

 Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## fischerheinrich (25. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Upi,

wir wollen auch zum 2. Oktober für nen Kurztripp hoch, entscheiden uns aber je nach Wetterlage erst zwei Tage vorher und versuchen dann noch zu buchen. Wir sind in den vergangenden Jahren auch schon für einen Kurztripp oben gewesen und haben dann "nur" in der Brandung angeln können, zuviel Wind. Ist auch interessant, keine Frage, aber nicht für die Entfernung, machen wir nicht wieder.
Und zum Boot: für nen Kurztripp würde ich ein Boot vor Ort mieten.

Grüße aus dem Emsland nach Ostfriesland|wavey:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (26. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da unser hochgeschätzter Dennis mit seiner Long Island ab 2015 nicht mehr fährt:c:c ,müssen wir es wieder machen wie Früher |uhoh:|uhoh:.Die Mön 27 wird wieder geordert.:q Die Plätze von damals Plus die Neuen von Dennis werden uns  wohl eine ergiebige und erholsame Angelwoche/n  bescheeren #::a


----------



## MS aus G (26. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Rudolf,
 bleibt Dennis denn in der Fischerei oder macht er was ganz anderes?

 Er kann Dir ja dann im Oktober seine ganzen Hotspots zeigen, die Du dann im Mai mit der Mön anfahren kannst!?! Mein Gott gibt das ein "Gemetzel"-)!!! Da Du/Ihr bei gutem Wetter immer sehr gut fangt wird die Mön bestimmt mit reichlich Tiefgang wieder in den Hafen einlaufen. Ich hoffe natürlich, das es bei Dir im Oktober auch klappt und dann wünsche ich Dir alles Gute vor allem gutes Wetter und guten Wind!!!

 Bei mir sind es jetzt "nur" noch 6 Wochen und der Rest von Heute!!! Dann bin ich das erste Mal 2 Wochen am Stück auf LL. Da ist die Hoffnung auf einigermaßen Wetter hoffe ich höher, als an 2 unterschiedlichen Wochen.

 Allen die Oben sind oder demnächst fahren natürlich auch alles Gute!!!

 Gruß Mario

 PS: @Multe hab mir das Video angesehen und muss sagen wirklich sehr gelungen!!!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (27. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Mario
Dennis möchte mal was anderes versuchen .#c Sein Beruf als angelnder Skipper ist ihm zu Stressig .!??|kopfkrat ;+die 5Jahre die er das gemacht hat haben für so einen Jungen Burschen viel viel Geld in seine Kasse gespült #6. Er kann sich wohl deshalb jetzt selbstverwirklichen|rolleyes Ich wünsche in viel Fortune dabei. Die Hot-Spots Koordinatenmäßig habe ich|jump: . Deshalb die Mön ,mit der man problemlos die Strecken erreicht. Sa Brocken einladen , Freitags wieder ausladen ,auf der Heimfahrt in Ruhe Filetieren und Abfälle entsorgen .  Auch für 05.2015 habe ich die Mön für 2 Wochen :a#: Im Aug nur mit Frau den Raider 5.60m:g:g Ich bin vollkommen zuversichtlich das wir wie früher, gerade mit den (NEUEN HOT SPOTS) unseren Fisch in ausreichenden Maße fangen . Und wenn meine Gesundheit weiterhin so Fortschrite macht,#v werde ich wohl meine Fänge wieder erreichen wie zu Hessen & Deutschen Meisterschaften . Grußnach Gieselwerder und an alle die oben sind  Rudolf


----------



## Upi (27. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten#6


----------



## captain73 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Männer,

Heute war wohl die ganze Flotte draußen#6.
Auch für die nächsten Tage sieht es nicht schlecht aus.

Muss bloß noch der Fisch mitspielen#:

Wie läuft es denn im Moment so? Fangmeldungen?

Gruß Captain:vik:


----------



## MikeHawk (29. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Jungs, Freitag geht es los. Freue mich unglaublich..

kann man schon ne kleine Vorhersage für nächste Woche machen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ellerkalle (29. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen, am Samstag geht es denn auch wieder für uns los. Leider diesmal ohne Greenhorn. Der hat sein Kontingent für 2014 wohl restlos ausgeschöpft ;-) 
  Wir sind trotzdem  8 Norddeutsche  „Jungs“ mit einer OWF Verstärkung.  
  Ich hoffe wir bekommen auch ohne Greenhorn den einen oder anderen Tipp von Multe – das war in den letzten Jahren bei „ansträngender“ Wetterlage sehr hilfreich. 
  Hier kommt denn auch gleich dass ich nach der Tour den „Job“ von Greenhorn übernehmen und hier einen Bericht verfassen werde. 
  Jetzt aber auch schon zu meiner Frage. Sind die Leoparden schon in die flacheren Bereiche gezogen? Es ist ja doch noch recht warm, und daher denke ich das die „üblichen“ Plätze (gelber Turm, Grüne Tonne, DW42…) noch gut gehen. Über Erkenntnisse aus der letzten und dieser Woche würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
  Das Wetter scheint ja nächste Woche recht „Stabil“ zu werden – bisher ist die Prognose auf 3 Böen bis 4 max  5 aus SO – als zu bewältigen. Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage so bringen. 
  Wir laufen am Samstag gegen 12:00 auf und haben bei Nikolaj ein Limbo 585 und ein 520 vorbestellt  – ihr erkennt uns  an den Hamburger Kennzeichen und der geballten Kompetenz – oder ist das Korpulenz?  ;-)  Wer ist denn noch so da? Wir freuen uns auf einen regen Austausch bei einer Hülse und einem Pölser. 



Schöne Grüße. Kalle


----------



## ado (29. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hier noch was zum Lesen - wir haben einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben über die Zeit von 16.8. bis 30.8. 
Ich hoffe er gefällt! 

http://carpfriends-mittelfranken.de.tl/Meeresangeln-in-D.ae.nemark-2014.htm


----------



## Ellerkalle (29. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Klasse Bericht, tolle Bilder - Ihr habt den Sonntag noch neben uns im Hafen gelegen -mal sehen was wir nächste Woche rauszaubern könnne.


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin auf was für Blinkerfarben werden die Meefos gefangen???

LG

Karsten


----------



## ado (30. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir haben unsere Mefos ausschließlich auf einen Wobbler gefangen, der von einem Einheimischen produziert wird. 
Wir durften ihn dieses Jahr sogar persönlich kennen lernen - is n super Typ.Daher kann ich dir zu Blinkerfarben wenig sagen ...

@Ellerkalle welches Boot hattet ihr denn? Direkt daneben oder gegenüber? Dann viel Erfolg euch nächste Woche


----------



## Multe (30. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Etwa 90% der großen großen Mefos werden auf den Wobbler von Jørgen Flindt gefangen. Den gibt es bei Thomas im Laden. So sieht er aus...


----------



## Ellerkalle (30. September 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@ado - Wir waren die drei Norddeutschen Hafensänger neben euch - haben euch aber nur einmal am Sonntag gesehen. Da seid ihr mit recht leichtem Gerät am Nachmittag noch mal los.  Das Boot vor euch, nicht die trällernde Dame aus  dem Rheinland ;-)


----------



## Zanderdieb (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Etwa 90% der großen großen Mefos werden auf den Wobbler von Jørgen Flindt gefangen. Den gibt es bei Thomas im Laden. So sieht er aus...


 

Hallo Walter,

vielen lieben Dank 

Werden morgen früh wenn alles klappt gegen 10 Uhr dort ankommen.... Dann Wohnwagen vor ziehen und sofort raus fahren,da der Wind zu nehmen soll.... Die anderen Tage werden wir dann auf die Mefos gehen. Dann werd Ich Donnerstag mal beim Thomas einkaufen gehen. 

Lieben Gruß

Karsten


----------



## MikeHawk (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hat jemand einen Verkehrstipp wenn man aus Köln anreist?

Irgendwelche großen Baustellen wegen denen man früher los sollte?

Haben um 15 uhr Schlüsselübergabe.


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich würde so anreisen, dass ich in den Morgenstunden an Hamburg vorbei bin. Das ist zwar dann blöd vor Ort noch zu warten, aber sonst wird Euch der Stau sicher ausbremsen. Am Besten leichtes Geschirr einpacken und es auf andere Fische so lange probieren. Ganz Hamburg ist eine Baustelle.

Wir sind ab Samstag auch oben und freuen uns, es wieder einmal versuchen zu dürfen und hoffen auf ein wenig Erfolg. Ansonsten werden wir die Woche auf jeden Fall auch wieder super verbringen und werden dann feststellen, dass sie wieder viel zu schnell vorbei ist.


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ist doch kein Problem, wenn man ganz früh schon vor Ort ist. Da geht man auf Mefos, denn die sind den ganzen Tag über sehr aktiv.
Lieber Angeln - als im Stau stehen.


----------



## fischerheinrich (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

..oder aber in Flensburg ein Zwischenstopp, dann hat man den Staubereicht ja auch schon hinter sich, so haben wir (weil mit Kindern unterwegs) es gemacht. In Flensburg-Weiche gibt es ja wohl ein Einkaufszentrum mit Angelshop... und ein Bäcker zum Frühstücken
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Multe (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

wenn jemand mit Kindern unterwegs nach LL ist, dem würde ich raten, die Fähre Fynshav - Bojden (http://www.faergen.dk/ ) zu nehmen. 
Frühstück bei Mc Donald in Flensburg gefällt den Kleinen dann bestimmt auch. Der liegt auf der Strecke zur Grenze.


----------



## knaacki2000 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

in welcher Tiefe fangt ihr derzeit hauptsächlich?

Bin ab 11.10. mit meinem 12 jährigem Sohn auf Langeland um ein wenig auf Dorsch und Plattfisch von Bukkemose aus zu fischen. Haben ein eigenes Boot dabei und wie immer im Herbst stellt sich die Frage: Stehen die Dorsche noch tief an der Fahrrinne oder bereits flacher...

Werde dann mal einen kleinen Bericht unserer Woche einstellen


----------



## Ellerkalle (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo knaacki2000, wir sind die Woche vor Dir da - ich werde Dir berichten  - sollte ich das vergessen, einfach anschreibe!


Gruß,


Kalle (Kay)


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

So wir sind kurz vor Flensburg, langes we wir kommen  ich wünsche allen die oben sind viel Glück mit dem Wind


----------



## Ellerkalle (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Stulle, wir rocken Samstagmorgen an - findet mal morgen schon die guten Stellen für uns ;-) Petri!


----------



## knaacki2000 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super! Vielen Dank bereits an dieser Stelle#6


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es geht bald los,

pünktlich zu unserem Start scheint auch der Wind wieder auf zu wachen. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der sich in Grenzen hält und wir raus kommen. Allen denen, die auch oben sind :wenig Wind, gute Strömung und reichlich Fisch.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wollte eigentlich eine schnelle Woche einlegen |rolleyes. Wind wird aber für die ganze Woche gemeldet bis 5-7 in Spitzen 8 Bft.#c Also nichts mit kurz Buchen Na evtl. übernächste Woche.;+ Allen die oben sind viel Fortune an der Brandung #: und vieleicht bekommt ihr ja noch einen Wetterumschwung. toi toi. Es ist immer Übelst wenn man erwartungsvoll hochfährt und dann von den Wiedrigkeiten ausgebremst wird. #g trotzdem eine gute Zeit auf unserer Lieblingsinsel. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gestern haben wir 13 flundern von 28 bis 40 und 3 dorsche von 40 bekommen allerdings war das angeln auch nur mit meinen 2 Brandungsruten möglich sonst hätten wir bestimmt mehr gehabt. Der wind heute macht uns auch zu schaffen. Gulstav ist nur für leute mit guter ! Brandungsausrüstung dimesodde ist voll mit Netzen wir suchen noch nen platz zum angeln


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej,

So angekommen und aus dem Wohnzimmer sieht man die Schaumköpfe. Hoffentlich windig sich das nicht ein. :'(


----------



## inrisse (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hier ist mein gefährt für Langeland war diese Jahr schon 2 wochen auf fehmarn und 2 wochen auf langeland,letzte woche habe ich mir noch ein raymarine dragonfly 5,7 mit gps gegönnt,alles für kommendes jahr .

  gruß ingolf


----------



## Upi (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Tolles Boot! Das ist jetzt reine Neugier, darf der Motor-Schraube vor Nummernschild sein?


----------



## Stulle (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Nein aber der is da auf der fahrt wohl eh nicht. Schickes boot hätten wir auch gerne gehabt


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir 13 flundern von 28 bis 40 und 3 dorsche von 40 bekommen allerdings war das angeln auch nur mit meinen 2 Brandungsruten möglich sonst hätten wir bestimmt mehr gehabt. Der wind heute macht uns auch zu schaffen. Gulstav ist nur für leute mit guter ! Brandungsausrüstung dimesodde ist voll mit Netzen wir suchen noch nen platz zum angeln


Lunden oder 200m vorher an den Bauernhof vorbei (fast durch ) = ca . 300m über den Langelandsfort  muß so fahren als wolltest du zum Wäldchen (Lunden )  . da kannste prima mit deinen Womo. stehen und auch wenden .Ist Untergrund wie  Gulstaf. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir wahren in lunden aber bei 5 von vorne mit der ansage wird mehr, sind wir lieber weiter gezogen. Allerdings müssen wir sagen wir währen wohl besser zwischen den netzen geblieben. Wind technisch echt unvorteilhaft


----------



## inrisse (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei der fahrt muss das nummernschild vor der schraube sein und die schraube muss verpackt sein :hier noch ein par bilder von september auf langeland

  gruss ingolf


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gestern schien der wind ja, entgegen der Prognose, besser geworden zu sein, wart ihr noch erfolgreich


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*





Der nachmittags fang vom Freitag


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Gestern war Angeln zwar gut möglich und es waren auch viele Boote draussen. Aber brauchbare Dorsche konnten wir rund um den gelben Turm und an der grünen Tonne nicht erblicken. Selbst die Plattfisch Fischerei erwies sich als ungewohnt schwierig. Schuld waren unter Anderem die äusserst gefrässigen Krebse.
Heute haben wir keinen Gedanken an das Rausfahren verschwendet und morgen wird uns der Wind auch an Land gefangen halten. Damit uns die Decke nicht auf den Kopf fällt werden wir es mal an einem Forellensee auf Fünen probieren.


----------



## Multe (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Gestern war Angeln zwar gut möglich und es waren auch viele Boote draussen. Aber brauchbare Dorsche konnten wir rund um den gelben Turm und an der grünen Tonne nicht erblicken. Selbst die Plattfisch Fischerei erwies sich als ungewohnt schwierig. Schuld waren unter Anderem die äusserst gefrässigen Krebse.
> Heute haben wir keinen Gedanken an das Rausfahren verschwendet und morgen wird uns der Wind auch an Land gefangen halten. Damit uns die Decke nicht auf den Kopf fällt werden wir es mal an einem Forellensee auf Fünen probieren.



BLUE Rock oder FYN`s Fiskevand??
Ist leider etwas zu weit - aber hier rockt der Bär..
http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.fyens.dk/langeland/Se-billederne-Kendt-traeskib-staar-under-vand/artikel/2585284
Boot im Hafen gesunken....


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das sieht nicht gut aus für das Boot. Es war ja auch schön windig. Wir waren heute am Blue Rock. Schöne saubere Anlage viele Fische im See, keine an der Angel. Es liegt wohl doch an uns  :-(  Fyn`s Fiskevand und erst recht Simons Put Hand Take waren zu weit. Simons See steht aber auf meiner "zu erledigen" Liste. Wir hoffen dass wir morgen raus kommen, wird aber sicher auch eng.


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

In dem versunkenen Holzboot,ist übrigens das ÄLTESTE in DK, liegen noch *900 Flaschen deutscher WEIN*. Wäre das nichts für euch, wenn ihr schon nicht zum Angeln kommt??


----------



## Vareler Holger (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> http://www.fyens.dk/langeland/Se-billederne-Kendt-traeskib-staar-under-vand/artikel/2585284
> Boot im Hafen gesunken....



Was ist da passiert sieht ja schlimm aus. So Stürmisch war das doch gar nicht zumindestens bei uns an der Küste.
Gruß Holger


----------



## otto57 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin
 wer ist denn noch oben in Bukkemose ,brauchte mal die Adresse und Telefonnummer von Magevej 1. Hatte die verlegt.

 die gute Frau heißt Lia Nielsen
ev kann sie ja jemand mal durch reichen Danke

mfg Otto


----------



## wojti (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Otto

hast ne PN!!

Gruß 
Joachim


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin, 
Ein kurzer Einblick seit meiner Ankunft am 04.10.14. Am SA und SO bis zum Mittag war es nur für fischgeile noch zu ertragen aber ein Angeln wie man es sich vorstellt konnte es nicht geben.
Ich ueberspringe mal MO und DI wo es keine Möglichkeit daran zu denken von Spodsbjerg aus zu fahren.

Nun heute, 4 in Böen aus Süd waren Alle begeistert. Sogar ich habe mich anstecken lassen und habe mich aus dem Hafen gewagt. ich bin allerdings, nicht mal den Angelbereich zu erreichen umgedreht und war froh wieder im Hafen zu sein. 

Was für eine Dünung und die Strömung war exorbitant. Smile, habe dennoch mehr oder weniger 2 gute Butt verhaftet die ich mir schmecken lassen werde.

Ein kleiner Nachsatz sei mir gestattet. heute sind auf einem anderen Boot 2 Leute von Bord gegangen. Der Eine hatte einen Floatanzug an und bei dem Anderen hatte die automatische Schwimweste nicht ausgelöst. 
letzte Wartung war 2003 -(((((

Mein Leben hängt nicht an einem Fisch und wenn ich Zweifel habe bleibe ich an Land.

Petri Heil,
Stefan


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ein kurzer Einblick seit meiner Ankunft am 04.10.14. Am SA und SO bis zum Mittag war es nur für fischgeile noch zu ertragen aber ein Angeln wie man es sich vorstellt konnte es nicht geben.
> Ich ueberspringe mal MO und DI wo es keine Möglichkeit daran zu denken von Spodsbjerg aus zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan 
Sehr vernünftige Einstellung . Behalte Sie bei und du wirst noch einige schöne Angeltouren erleben .:q:q Und wenn ich dann lese .... Ist doch garnicht so schlimm ,kann man sich nur Wundern .#c;+ Wer bei solchen Wetter rausfährt(Wir sind die ein zwei mal im Jahr die wir rausfahren Ja sooo Profis) spielt mit seinen und anderen Leben auch das der dann anrückenden Retter .|uhoh:Und die Sparweltmeister in Ihren mit 3-4Mann besetzten 4,50m Jollen und nen 10 PS Quirl sind die Größten I......|engel:  AAAber jeder nach seiner Fason. Gruß an alle die oben sind und noch hoch wollen  Rudolf


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,
Das Segelboot wurde heute mit Hilfe eines Auto Krans und grossem öfffentlichem Interesse geborgen. 
Man kann nur froh sein, dass einem ein Blick unter der Wasserlinie meistens verborgen bleibt. Denn dann würde man manches Boot nicht betreten. Das sah wirklich wenig vertrauenserweckend  aus. Man konnte auch ein Fußball grosses Loch in der Seite sehen. Auf der anderen Seite war der Schaden vermutlich? grösser, konnte man aber nicht ersehen.

Zu unserem Angel Tag.
Wie so viele starteten wir mit viel Freude,kamen aber über den gelben Turm nicht hinaus. Nach 2 Driften und einer Welle die komplett über unser Boot ging, ankerten wir und haben ein paar Platte gefangen. Anfangs ging die Post richtig ab. Mit zunehmendem Seegang nahmen die Bisse rapide ab und gingen auf Null.
Es kamen viele Boote dann unter Land, es gab aber noch etliche die es draussen aus gehalten haben. Ob man es riskiert oder nicht, bleibt natürlich Jedem selbst überlassen. Uns ist es zu riskant und Spass können wir bei dem Geschaukel auch nicht entwickeln. 
 Einige haben auch versucht in der Tiefe um 7m auf Dorsche zu pilken. Das war sicher nicht so erfolgreich, auch wenn wir während des Butt Angelns einige sehr kleine Dorsche fingen.
Das war der Tag, leider wieder unter der Gewalt des Windes. Interessieren würde mich trotzdem, ob was an Dorsch gefangen wurde da draussen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Letzter Tag mit dem Boot heute,

so der letzte Tag mit dem Boot ist zu Ende. 
Wir hatten es gleich heute morgen mal gewagt Richtung roter Tonne zu probieren (links raus), doch die Drift war zu stark und das gegen die Wellen Fahren entpuppte sich "überraschender Weise" als sehr mühsam. So gingen wir wieder auf Plattfisch. Die waren auch wieder etwas zickig. Aber etwas seltsam im Beissverhalten. Entweder man bekam innerhalb von wenigen Minuten gleich mehrere oder es tat sich gar nichts. Es war, als wenn immer mal ein Schwarm vorbei kam. Es waren aber größtenteils sehr schöne Fische, so dass es ein erfolgreicher Tag war. Gegen späten Nachmittag hatte sich die Wellenlage so gut wie komplett beruhigt und wir versuchten es rund um den gelben Turm in sämtlichen Tiefen noch einmal auf Dorsch....Und siehe da....nix. Also beenden wir zum ersten Mal eine Woche Langeland ohne einen "GUTEN" Dorsch. Naja wir kommen wieder.Keine Bange.  
Viel Glück denen, die noch vor Ort sind oder sogar noch kommen. IBI holt aber so langsam schon seine Boote rein, also besser beeilen 

bis dann


----------



## sandre (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Goldaal für deine ausführlichen Berichte. Das war ja dann nicht so wirklich tolle. Mit dem Wind ist halt immer a bissl Glücksache. Wir kommen am Samstag,  mal schauen. Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall auf ne schöne Woche. Kommt gut heim. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Greenhorn (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ein kurzer Einblick seit meiner Ankunft am 04.10.14. Am SA und SO bis zum Mittag war es nur für fischgeile noch zu ertragen aber ein Angeln wie man es sich vorstellt konnte es nicht geben.
> Ich ueberspringe mal MO und DI wo es keine Möglichkeit daran zu denken von Spodsbjerg aus zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Deine Einstellung grundsätzlich richtig ist. Ob man an dem Tag unbedingt rausfahren musste, das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht da war.

Allerdings sei bemerkt, dass Deine Darstellung leider falsch ist und auch falsche Rückschlüsse zulässt. Bei dem einen Kollegen ist die Schwimmweste aufgegangen. Der andere hatte einen Floater UND eine Schwimmweste an, die nicht aufgegangen ist. Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied. Deswegen sollte man auch immer schön vorsichtig sein, was man so weiterträgt. 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ellerkalle (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> ....Ein kleiner Nachsatz sei mir gestattet. heute sind auf einem anderen Boot 2 Leute von Bord gegangen. Der Eine hatte einen Floatanzug an und bei dem Anderen hatte die automatische Schwimweste nicht ausgelöst.
> letzte Wartung war 2003 -(((((...
> 
> KLARSTELLUNG:
> ...


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Ellerkalle schrieb:


> SFVNOR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....Ein kleiner Nachsatz sei mir gestattet. heute sind auf einem anderen Boot 2 Leute von Bord gegangen. Der Eine hatte einen Floatanzug an und bei dem Anderen hatte die automatische Schwimweste nicht ausgelöst.
> ...


----------



## engelhai (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bei Boen von 4-5 fährt kein verantwortungsbewusster Skipper mit einem Kleinboot bis zum Bermudadreieck!|gr:


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



engelhai schrieb:


> Bei Boen von 4-5 fährt kein verantwortungsbewusster Skipper mit einem Kleinboot bis zum Bermudadreieck!|gr:



Es es giebt boote da würde ich da machen und welche mit denen ich das nicht mal bei Bf 3 machen würde.


----------



## Greenhorn (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Es es giebt boote da würde ich da machen und welche mit denen ich das nicht mal bei Bf 3 machen würde.



Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## SFVNOR (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich bin der Meinung das letztendlich jeder fuer sein eigenes Leben verantwortlich ist. Es wird leider immer vergessen dass die Ostsee kein Ententeich ist sondern durchaus (schnelle Wetter/Wind Wechsel) gefährlich werden kann.
Mich erstaunt immer wieder das keine Schwimmwesten getragen werden obwohl diese immer ausgegeben werden. OK, die sind recht sperrig aber immer noch besser wie keine. 
Ich habe meine eigene die immer alle 2 Jahre gewartet wird. 

Noch einmal ganz kurz zu dem Thema, 2 Mann über Bord. Ich habe gestern mit Nikolaj (IBI) gesprochen. Es war wohl keines seiner Boote wo ein Lenkungsdefekt gemeldet wurde. 
Ich bin seit Jahren immer gut mit den Booten von IBI gefahren.

Zum Schluss. War gestern bei max. 3 BFT und Ost/SO für 4 Std auf dem Wasser, gesucht von bis, auf Platte, Dorsch und habe doch glatt mit einem Dorsch von 20 cm kämpfen müssen. 

Habt Ihr was gefangen oder ist doch wieder der Ostwind schuld ?

So schlecht habe ich im Oktober auf Langeland noch nie erlebt. Noch keinen massiegen Dorsch und gerade 7 Platte innerhalb von 8 Tagen.

Gruss,
Stefan


----------



## Multe (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

_Habt Ihr was gefangen oder ist doch wieder der Ostwind schuld ?

So schlecht habe ich im Oktober auf Langeland noch nie erlebt. Noch keinen massiegen Dorsch und gerade 7 Platte innerhalb von 8 Tagen.

Gruss,
Stefan[/QUOTE]_

hej Stefan, da gab es aber in der letzten Woche einige sehr glückliche Angler, die etliche Fische von +10 gefangen haben. Richard z.B. hatte am Mittwoch einen Dorsch von 11.1kg am Haken. 
Ich denke, es liegt ganz einfach nur an der Angeltechnik. Viele fischen schon seit Jahren ihren eigenen "Stil" weiter ohne etwas daran zu ändern.
Es wir vielleicht einmal kurzzeitig etwas probiert - aber dann sofort wieder zurück gewechselt.
Was immer wieder auffällt - die Holländer, Frauen und ganz unerfahrene Angler fangen immer wieder die "besten" Dorsche. Auch in diesem Jahr ist mir das wieder stark aufgefallen!!!


----------



## Der Goldaal (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej Walter,

ja da hast Du sicherlich auch "ein wenig" Recht mit. Wir hatten ja auch schon darüber spekuliert, woran das wohl liegt, dass ausgerechnet die "Faulenzer Methode" am Besten fängt.  Man macht sich manchmal auch sicher zu viel Stress und Gedanken. Trotzdem fehlten in den letzten Wochen doch die schönen Dorsche um die 60cm, die ich immer noch am liebsten in der Pfanne hätte. Wir waren jetzt eine Woche oben, und davon mal abgesehen, dass wir es eh nur einige Stunden auf Dorsch versuchen konnten( blöde Wind), konnten wir auch keine Dorsche finden. Woran das liegt sei mal dahin gestellt. (Ost Wind, leer gefischt, zu falschen Zeit am falschen Ort, zu dösig...) Würde man es immer alles wissen, wäre es auch langweilig.


----------



## ado (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey, 
ich glaub der Fisch ist auf jeden Fall da! 
Warum ihr ihn nicht an den Haken gebracht habt kann viele Ursachen haben. Wir haben bemerkt die Dorsche sind sehr Farbsensitiv - viel probieren ist da die Devise. Des weiteren haben die soooo viel Futter, dass die nicht zwingend auf Metall oder Blei angewiesen sind |kopfkrat die wolln einfach überzeugt werden. 
Wir haben auch oft und viel nur sehr vereinzelt Fisch gefangen, und dann gabs nen kleinen Strömungswechsel und es ging auf einmal Schlag auf Schlag - nach 40 Minuten war der Spuk wieder vorbei. 
Es gibt bei Angeln halt einfach auch noch den Faktor fisch und der ist oft unberechenbar!


----------



## Multe (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es ist auch gut so, das wir nicht alles über die Fische wissen, denn da wäre in *einer Saison* die komplette Ostsee leergefischt.
Man muss halt immer wieder mit Ködergröße und Köderfarbe variieren,
  die Technik etwas anpassen und gerade das ist doch das spannende an der ganzen Sache.
Nur runterlassen - und Fisch hoch - ist doch langweilig.
In diesem Sommer hat auch der Wind und die Strömung nicht so richtig mitgespielt - aber - das gehört auch dazu.
Schlimm ist es nur für Angler, die wirklich nur eine Woche auf der Insel verbringen und event. keinen einzigen Tag raus können.
ABER - so ist die Natur.


----------



## Der Goldaal (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi, ich habe noch ein kleines Video, von Männern ohne Nerven oder vielleicht auch... Leider ist die Qualität sehr schlecht, da ich es mit dem Handy gefilmt habe. Aber ich denke, dass man erkennen kann worum es geht. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man bei so einem Wellgang mit einem Kleinboot bis nach Botofte fahren muss.
Da man Niemanden erkennen kann, braucht sich auch Niemand angegriffen fühlen.Man sollte auch mal daran denken, dass man sich Boot und Motor nur ausleiht und es dementsprechend behandeln.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM8PUpbVwDI


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wie wollten die den angeln  das ist ja Wildwasser fahren!


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wie wollten die den angeln  das ist ja Wildwasser fahren!


 Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht worüber ihr euch hier Gedanken macht? Die Wellen sind nicht so hoch .......das Boot fährt halt wahrscheinlich Vollgas und gegen den Wind. Etwas langsamer und es würde wahrscheinlich gar nicht so auffallen. Jeder muß doch letztendlich für sich entscheiden ob er rausfährt oder nicht.....gleiches gilt auch für die Beifahrer falls jetzt wieder was von 
Verantwortung kommt. |supergri
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## Multe (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=29566&mname=Catchjournal
 hier seht ihr ein paar schöne Dorsche von der letzten Woche.
Also - gab es doch etwas zu fangen.
Natürlich wurden viele Fische nicht gemeldet - so auch ein Dorsch von 12,5kg.
Sollte jemand einmal einen großen Fisch fangen  - bitte beim Hafenmeister wiegen lassen. Am Ende jeden Jahres gibt es für die Gewinner Gutscheine.
Bei einem Dorsch von *+17,00kg* läuft bei IBI zusammen mit ABU Garcia eine Aktion. Näheres unter den - Kundeninfos - auf der Internetseite von IBI.


----------



## germanbrl (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Leute
 Wir waren auch vom 04.10 in Spodsbjerg. Auch bei uns war der Fang eher bescheiden. Haben leider auch erst zu spät mitbekommen, das die Fische auf der flachen Seite nach Lolland standen. Nachdem wir sie gefunden hatten ging es auch mit den Bissen Schlag auf Schlag. Wenn etwas auf dem Echolot zusehen war, wurde auch gefangen. Es war aber auch immer  nur ein kurzer Zeitraum und dann war es wieder vorbei. Leider war auch das Wetter dagegen um diesen Bereich die anderen Tage zu erreichen. Durch den Gegenwind und somit auch die Wellen war die Fahrt nicht angenehm. Die Dorsche waren vollgefressen mit Krabben und kleinen Fischen. Wenn man sie gefunden hatte bissen sie auf alles. Es war ca 15m tief und sie bissen bis auf eine Höhe von 3m. Aber ich muss sagen, auch die Plattfische waren sehr dick und waren voll mit Krabbenstücken. Insgesamt war es wieder eine schöne Woche mit viel Sonne und leider zu viel Wind. Wir haben wieder ausreichend Fisch entnommen. Wir sollten immer daran denken, dass bei unserem Sport die Erholung und der Spass im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Springen uns die Fische ins Boot haben wir auch bald keine Lust mehr. Das Angeln im Norden war schon immer etwas für Profis und das sollte es auch bleiben.


----------



## Matthias.vdl (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht worüber ihr euch hier Gedanken macht? Die Wellen sind nicht so hoch .......das Boot fährt halt wahrscheinlich Vollgas und gegen den Wind. Etwas langsamer und es würde wahrscheinlich gar nicht so auffallen. Jeder muß doch letztendlich für sich entscheiden ob er rausfährt oder nicht.....gleiches gilt auch für die Beifahrer falls jetzt wieder was von
> Verantwortung kommt. |supergri
> Gruß Rolf


 
Die machen sich vielleicht die Haare nass - mehr aber auch nicht! #d


----------



## otto57 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin
ist das jetzt normal das die auf Langeland eine Umweltgebühr verlangen,und wofür ist die.

wie hoch ist die ? wenn da was dran ist

mfg Otto


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin
> ist das jetzt normal das die auf Langeland eine Umweltgebühr verlangen,und wofür ist die.
> 
> wie hoch ist die ? wenn da was dran ist
> ...


 Woher hast du die Info? Ich hab davon bisher nichts gehört. Wenn es aber einer weiß dann ist das unser Multe. Der wirds uns bestimmt dann erklären wenn da was dran ist.


----------



## otto57 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin

 Soll wohl so was wie Kurtaxe sein. 


 #c  20 € für 2 Leute die Woche


----------



## Der Goldaal (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin,

na das ist ja ne nette Erfindung. Das klingt sehr nach Deutschland und abzocke. So kenne ich die Dänen ja gar nicht.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich habe gerade mit einem Langeländer gesprochen und der weiß nichts von solch einer Umlage! Wäre mal schön zu wissen wer so etwas in die Welt setzt.|kopfkrat

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Multe (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

ich habe  auch nichts darüber gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## danalf (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej
Ich hab mal bei der Kommune gefragt,gibt es nicht.
Grüße aus Dänemark#h


----------



## Multe (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*WO gibt es WAS*

*Nützliche Infos rund um Langeland*

Welche dänischen Spezialitäten gibt es oder was muss ich unbedingt essen, sehen oder erleben. Was gibt es sonst noch in der näheren Umgebung und wo fahre ich mit den Kindern einmal hin. Hier einige Anregungen.​ ​ *Bootsverleih:* Mit 74 Booten ist IBI – Bootsverleih  der größte Bootsverleiher Dänemarks.Die​ Boote liegen alle im Sportboothafen in Spodsbjerg. Frühzeitige Reservierung ist​ Unbedingt erforderlich.  www.bootsverleih.dk​ ​ *Angelschein:* Den dänischen Angelschein erhält man in jeden Turistinfo, Hafenkontor oder​ im nächsten Postamt. Bei www.fisketegn.dk kann man ihn auch Online bestellen.​ ​ *Restaurants**:*​ *Humble Kro*  Ristingevej 2   5932 HUMBLE    www.humblekro.dk​ *Kædeby Cafeen*  Vestergårdsvej 1 Kædeby    5932 HUMBLE     www.kaedebycafeen.dk​ *Under Uret*  Gerritsgade 50   5700 SVENDBORG     www.under-uret.com​ *Jensen`s Bøfhus*   Gerritsgade 25    5700 SVENDBORG    www.jensens.com​ ​ *Ausflüge:*​ *Naturama        *Dronningenmaen 30,    5700 SVENDBORG           www.naturama.dk​ *Fjord&Bælt*     Margrethes Plads 1,     5300 KERTEMINDE         www.fjordogbelt.dk *Storebælt Brücke*             5800  NYBORG            www.storebaelt.dk​ *Egeskov Schloß*         Egeskov,   5772 KVÆRNDRUP    www.egeskov.dk​ *Langelandsfort *  Østerskovvej 42,    5932 HUMBLE    www.langelandsfortet.dk​ *Legoland *   Nordmarksvej 6,   7190 BILLUND  www.legoland.dk   etwa 150km zum Legoland​ _Auf Fünen und Langeland finden sie über 120 Herrensitze und Schlösser, wie z.B.    _​ _                   Waldemar Slot  auf Tåsinge._​ *Knuthenborg Safaripark* | Knuthenborg Alle |  4930 MARIBO  http://www.knuthenborg.dk/​ ​ *Künstler:*​ *Pileværkstetet*_   Korbflechterinnen   Østergade 77,    LOHALS_​ *Poul Erik Eliasen*  Strandbyvej 3,  5953 TRANEKÆR    http://www.eliasenkeramik.dk/​ *Ulla Keramik*  Dæmningen 1,   5935 BAGENKOP         http://www.ulla-keramik.dk/​ *Keramikkat   * Herslevvej 37,    5900 RUDKØBING       http://www.mette-baasch.dk/​ *Glasmagerne*  Vemmenæsvej 10      TÅSINGE                 http://www.glasmagerne.dk/​ ​ weitere Künstler finden sie hier:   http://kunstnere.langelandkommune.dk​ ​ *dänische Spezialitäten:*​ ​ *HOT DOG* sind ein MUSS. Besonders lecker sind die *HOT DOG* vom *IBI – Grill* im Hafen​ von Spodsbjerg, denn die sind mit echten *Langeländer Würstchen*.​ ​ *Flæskesteg *   - _Schweinefleisch mit Schwarte_ – bekommt man den ganzen Tag über in jedem​ Supermarkt in der warmen Theke. Es ist entweder vom Bauch oder Rückenstück.​ ​ *Pattegris*   - _gegrilltes Spanferkel_ -  erhalten sie auf Langeland in den Sommermonaten immer​ Samstags vor einem Supermarkt. Termine stehen in der Ugeavisen oder direkt am​ Markt. Auch auf einigen Festen gibt es diesen leckeren Braten.​ ​ *Rygeost  *   ist eine fünische Spezialität. Dies ist eine Art Frischkäse, der kurz über Haferstroh​ geräuchert wurde. Ihn findet man in jedem Supermarkt in der Kühltheke.​ *Øl * _Bier_ -  Probieren sie einmal _Albani Classic_ oder _CARL´s Special_.​ ​ *Softice * _Softeis_ -  Das gibt es mit allen möglichen Sorten Streusel – auch Lakritz​ ​ *Marineret Sild* _eingelegte Heringe_ – gibt es in allen Variationen. Man sollte sie unbedingt​ einmal mit Dild ( Dill ) oder Karry probieren. Gute Marken sind _Glyngøre_ oder​ _Store Norske. _Bei einigen steht _Bidder _auf  dem Glas. Das bedeutet nur, das es​ Stücke sind und keine ganzen Filets.​ ​ *Samsø* - und *Asparges Kartofler*  sollte man auf alle Fälle einmal probieren. Die Asparges –​ Kartoffel sind bei uns als „ Bamberger Hörnchen“ bekannt.​ ​ *Flæskesvær **gebacken Schweineschwarte, ein köstlicher gesalzener Knabbersnack.*​ ​ ​ *Supermärkte:*​ ​ *Kvickly      *Vestergade 167,  5700 SVENDBORG       Öffnungszeiten: Mo-Fr. 9.00 – 20.00 Uhr​ Gerritsgade 37,   5700 SVENDBORG                                   Sa. 8.00 – 18.00 Uhr​ ​ *Føtex      *Møllergade 92,   5700 SVENDBORG            Öffnungszeiten: Mo-Fr. 9.00-20.00 Uhr​ Brønnersvej 1,    5600 FÅBORG                                              Sa. 8.00 – 18.00 Uhr​ Vestergade 32,   5800 NYBORG                 jeden 1. Sonntag       10.00 – 17.00Uhr​ ​ *SuperBrugsen   *Ahlefeldtsgade 5, 5900 RUDKØBING  Öffnungszeiten: Mo-Fr. 9.00 – 19.00 Uhr​ Sa.  8.00 – 16.00 Uhr​ Öffnungszeiten *Bäckerei*:     Mo. – Fr. 6.30 – 19.00 Uhr​ Sa. 6.30 – 16.00 Uhr​ *So. 6.30 – 16.00 Uhr*​ ​ *Dagli Brugsen *gibt es fast überall in Dänemark und hat die ganze Woche über offen, auch​ Sonntags. In *jedem* Dagli Brugsen ist auch ein *Bäcker*.​ ​ *ACHTUNG!!** Legen sie immer einen Parkschein sichtbar hin, denn bei vielen   *​ *               Supermärkten ist das Pflicht.  Bußgeld etwas über 500.-   *​ *DKK ( ca. 75.-€ )*​ ​ *Bäckerei   *einen sehr guten Bäcker finden sie in Svendborg direkt gegenüber vom Kvickly.​ *Bäckerei Wendorff*  Vestergade 165. Hier sollten sie auch einmal die typischen​ dänischen Stückchen probieren.​ ​ *Tanken:* 
  Viele Deutsche haben Probleme mit den dänischen Tankautomaten. An fast allen kleinen Supermärkten befindet sich auch eine Tankstelle. Hier muss man zuerst den Geldschein in den Automaten stecken. Dann wählt man die Zapfsäule. Nun muss ich die gewünschte Bezinart auswählen ( in DK gibt es kein SUPER E10 ). Erst jetzt kann ich den Tankrüssel abnehmen und tanken.


----------



## Multe (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Es tauchen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen auf - und da habe ich einmal diese kleine Aufstellung gemacht.
wer aber einmal etwas weiter fahren will um sehr gut zu ESSEN, der sollte es hier http://www.restaurant-flammen.dk/ probieren.


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej,

also ich bin (leider) ein grosser Freund dieser HotDogs und Burger. Leider sind sie außerhalb der Saison auf Langeland eher schwer zu bekommen. In Rudkobing haben wir letztes Mal auch keine Burger Bude gefunden. Das ist nicht nur ungewöhnlich sondern auch traurig. Kurz vor der Brücke ist eine Bude auf dem Camping Platz an der Hauptstraße, aber da gibt es bessere.

Ansonsten Danke Multe für Deine Liste. Die Dänen trinken auch noch so eine Zitrus Milch im Tetra Pack. Und essen da wohl Kekse zu oder darin. Das beim ersten Mal gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wurde dann eine Zeit lang ein fester Bestandteil beim Frühstück, nur ohne Kekse. Den Namen weiß ich gerade nicht, aber gibt es im Supermarkt. 
In der Fischfreien Zeit muss man sich eben übers Essen unterhalten. ))


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Walter, meinst Du mit "Parkschein" die Parkuhr oder einen Zettel aus einem Parkautomaten?


----------



## Multe (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Walter, meinst Du mit "Parkschein" die Parkuhr oder einen Zettel aus einem Parkautomaten?


kommt darauf an, wo du gerade bist. In Svendborg z.B. gab es mal eine Zeit, wo du bei Føtex ( Supermarkt) eine Parkscheibe hinlegen musstest.
Immer genau schauen, was verlangt wird. Bei Føtex standen große gelbe Hinweisschilder - aber *nur* auf dänisch.
In der Stadt bei Kvyckly *musst *du einen Parkschein lösen !!


----------



## Multe (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Jörg, die Hot Dog vom C-Platz sind auch superlecker  auch die vom großen P -Platz auf der Strecke.
Was du meinst mit den Keksen ist 
Kammerjunkere ( das sind die "Kekse") mit A38 ( Ymer = eine Art Dickmilch)
Gibt es von ARLA auch als Fertigprodukt - Koldskål med tykmælk og Kammerjunkere
Die *besten* Burger gibt es aber in Svendborg bei Under Uret .


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja ja jaaaa. Genau das war es. Ich wollte mir noch ein paar mitnehmen...wieder vergessen. Da muss ich im November auf Bornholm unbedingt dran denken 

Zum Thema Parken:
Da verstehen die Dänen kein Spass. Ich glaube, dass es fast das schlimmste Verkehrsdelikt ist, keine Parkscheibe im Fenster zu haben. So haben wir es auf Bornholm im Hafen - IM WINTER - erlebt. Wo weit und breit Niemand war bzw. geparkt hatte. Und zack nach nicht einmal einer Viertel Stunde war es da, das Knöllchen. Ich glaube es waren sogar 75€. Wenn ich die Heute hätte, was hätte ich da für Möglichkeiten mich zu entwickeln ;-) Seitdem kommt auch beim schnellen Supermarkt Einkauf die Parkscheibe STETS zum Einsatz....meistens....zu über 50%.


----------



## Multe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

worüber ich mich das ganze Jahr über freue ist der JULESILD - also eingelegte Heringe mit Lebkuchengewürz.
Da werde ich mir wieder zu Weihnachten einen größeren Vorrat zulegen.


----------



## Rauscher54 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



multe schrieb:


> *wo gibt es was*
> 
> *nützliche infos rund um langeland*
> 
> ...








top#6


----------



## Stulle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Probiert mal den cakao/kokos kuchen von brugsen


----------



## MS aus G (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@Multe,
 das sind sehr gute Infos, da sollte für jeden was dabei sein!!! Danke dafür!!!

 @Stulle,
 wir bevorzugen die Plunderteilchen mit Marmelade, einfach super lecker!!! In 3 Wochen werden wir wieder in den Genuss kommen!!!

 Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden der auf der Insel ist oder war? Das Wetter müsste ja eigentlich gepasst haben letzte Woche. Ab nächster Woche soll es ja deutlich kälter werden, und auch windig. Ich hoffe das man trotzdem noch rausfahren kann. Allen die oben sind noch gute Fänge und alle die wieder in der Heimat sind schreibt doch ein paar wenige oder auch mehrere Sätze wie es so gelaufen ist!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## knaacki2000 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich war letzte Woche in Bukkemose. Mit meinem Sohn (12 Jahre) bin ich dreimal draußen gewesen. Da der Wind teilweise aus Ost bzw. Südost kam, war das Slippen schon etwas schwieriger.....
Bei Windstärke 2-3 sind wir dann zweimal auf Platte raus. Beim ersten Mal hatten wir ca. 50 Platte von denen 10 Ü40 mit durften, beim zweiten Mal hatten wir ca. 70 Platte von denen 15 Ü40 mit durften.

Einmal sind wir dann noch auf Dorsch raus. Beim Angeln auf Platte in 6 - 8 m Tiefe bissen nur kleine Dorsche bis ca. 45cm. Also versuchten wir es an der Fahrrinne und wurde auf ca. 16 - 20m fündig. Wir fingen ca. 30 Dorsche bis 76cm und entnahmen 7 Ü60 Dorsche. Die meisten Dorsche hatten ca. 50cm. Auf ca. 30m Tiefe fingen wir noch einige Wittlinge. Ach ja, Makrelen und Hornies wurden von einem anderen Boot auch noch gefangen....
Mein Sohn und ich fanden außerdem noch zwei Meerforellenwobbler am Strand und fingen noch eine komplette Pilkmontage an der Fahrrinne - so fuhren wir mit mehr Ködern zurück als wir überhaupt mitgenommen hatten


----------



## MS aus G (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@knaacki2000,
 ein dickes Petri von mir zu Euren Fängen!!! Vielen Dank für den Bericht, das macht mir doch Hoffnung, das die Fische langsam wieder in Beislaune kommen. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, das der Wind ab dem 08.11. passt!!! Ist zu der Zeit eigentlich noch jemand oben?
 Gruß Mario


----------



## sandre (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir sind auch wieder zuhause. Hatten ne schöne Woche mit Dorschen bis 70cm. Anfangs schwierig, an bekannten Stellen nur ab und zu mal was, sind wir dann südlich vom Blinddarm bei ca. 16m fündig geworden. Pilken oder Abdriftangeln mit Gummikoedern funktionierte ganz gut. Paar Platte und Wittlinge hatten wir auch noch, wobei ich erstaunt war, dass manche Platte feist und fleischig waren andere eher dünn. Trotz des für die nächsten Tage angekündigten Windes allen die oben sind eine schöne Woche und gute Fische.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Smallmouth (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir sind auch wieder zuhause ( 11.10 - 21.10 ) , waren auch in Tryggelev / Bukkemosevej , schönes altes Fachwerkhaus mit Reetdach , kann ich weiterempfehlen ist für 6 - 8 Personen , wir waren nur 3 , also genug Platz .... 
Angeltechnisch war ich das erstemal auf LL , habe aber den Angelführer der Rapsbande auswendig gelernt ( sehr gut beschrieben auch die Anfahrtswege ) .
Ich hatte kein Boot , da ich alleine als Angler umterwegs war .

Brandungsangeln war ich 3 x bei ablandingen und auch auflandigen Winden 
Illebölle und Fodslette mit mässigen Erfolg , da sehr viel Krabben unterwegs waren und die Haken blank lutschten . Ansonsten gab es ein paar Dorsche und Platte und reichlich Hänger mit Abrissen .

Bellyboot kam 2 x zum Einsatz ( 2 Tage hatten wir kaum Wind , Fodslette Strand ) , aber ich musste Ankern , weil wir eine Hammerströmung hatten . 
Ca. 100 m von Land gab es dann reichlich Platte ( 2 Grundruten mit Seeringlern )  und später Küstendorsche um die 40 - 60 cm .

Spinnfischen war dann aber die beste Endscheudung und so verbrachte ich  fast jeden Abend von 16:00 - 19: 30 Uhr die Zeit in der Watbüx .

Ablandige Winde mit Flachwasser brachten die besten Erfolge , das warern leider nur 3 - 4 Nachmittage / Abende an der Ostküste Fodslette Strand bis Giulstav .
Fodslette war dann doch noch der beste Strand mit 6 - 10 Dorschen am Nachmittag und dann noch mal ca 10  Dorsche in der Dämmerung und teilweise auch im Dunkeln . Fische alle so um die 50 cm teilw. auch 60er dabei .
Nebenbei gab es fast jeden abend 1 - 2 Grönis und eine gute 50 er ( leider braun ) . 

Wie im Angelführer beschrieben " Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen kann man auf dem Riff in Fodslette die Dorsche auch tagsüber fangen . 

Hatte versucht die Dorsche zu Anfang auszudrillen , was aber immer mit Verlusten quittiert wurde , die Fische setzten sich immer wieder am Grund ( Blasentang , grosse Steine fest ) , einzige Lösung war, wenn der Fisch hing musste die Bremse voll zusein und dann hieß es kurbeln und pumpen was das zeug hält um die Fische aus der Gefahrenzone zubekommen.
In der Dämmerung standen die Fische dann teilweise 5 m vor den Füssen , was dann das Spinnfischen erheblich erleichterte .

An den Tagen mit starken Süd oder Südost Winden fischte ich noch Ristinge Hale und Vesteregn aber leider nur mit kleinen Dorschen .  

Fazit : Für das erste mal eine super Woche , obwohl das Wasser immer noch 14 -15 Grad hatte , ich fange meine Dorsche mit der Spinnrute auch hier zuhause in der Lübecker Bucht / Fehmarn , aber die Durchschittsgrösse auf LL war schon beeindruckend . 

Die Insel sieht mich definitiv wieder .

Petri an alle die die Woche auf der Insel sind


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Euch beiden für die guten Berichte!!!
 Jetzt muss bei uns nur noch der Wind passen, dann bin ich guter Hoffnung, das wir auch den ein oder anderen Dorsch an Land ziehen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Greenhorn (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Smallmouth,
schöner Bericht und 60er Dorsche vom Strand ist wirklich beeindruckend. Ich hätte gedacht, dass die größeren erst kommen, wenn das Wasser weiter abkühlt. Ich habe verstanden, dass Fodslette am besten lief, welche Strände waren noch gut bis Gustav runter?
VG Greenhorn


----------



## Smallmouth (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hi Greenhorn , hatte ich auch vermutet , aber es kam zum Glück anders.
Schon am Anreise Tag gab es Mefo und Dorsch . Der Strand war somit mein Favorit und vorallem kurzer Anfahrtsweg und einfach zu waten ( Sandbank ) . Die Strecke links vom Parkplatz 1. Steinpackung bis zum
Riff ca. 200m sieht zwar sehr bescheiden aus aber es warF Fisch da .

Weitere Strände Richtng Süden sind dann Bukkemose ( habe ich nicht gefischt) dann Vognsberg ( Radaranlage ) und Lunde . Jeweils die Riffe ( Landspitzen ) befischen. Die Abshnitte waren aber schwer zu bewaten .
Ich bin bestimmt 2-3 mal reingefallen as aber bei de Temp. noch ein Problem war . Wenn Du nur Mefos beangeln möchtest ,dann brauchts du an den Abschnitten eh nicht ins wasser , da die fische meistens keine 10 - 30 m buckelten und sprangen. War ein Famlienurlaub und ich beschränkte mich auf die Abendstunden um all diese herrlichen Strände zu fischen brauchst du min. 14 Tage . 
Ich habe auch gegen alle Ratschläge sehr schwer gefischt ( Gno 20 - 28gr.)
Farben haben keinen Unterschied gemacht und verloren habe ich in 10 Tagen nur 3 Stück . Springerfliege würde ich für Dorsch weglassen ,ich hatte eine Doublette von 2 x 50 er ,die ich nach langen ranpumpem doch noch samt Vorfach verloren habe . 

Petri


----------



## otto57 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin geht langsam auf Winter zu


 könnte man einen neuen Trade aufmachen mit


 Langeland 2015  :vik:


----------



## Vareler Holger (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin geht langsam auf Winter zu
> 
> 
> könnte man einen neuen Trade aufmachen mit
> ...




Das wird Multe|director: im Januar wieder machen denke ich. Es ist immer wieder Interessant hier zu hören was auf LL. läuft. Vor allem lernt man viel dazu. Ich hoffe doch auch das es einen neuen Trade wieder gibt.|kopfkrat


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin Moin,

 Auch ich freue mich auf 2015 und wenn möglich mit konstruktiven Kommentaren, Anregungen zum Angeln auf LL, Fangmeldungen und das Alle wieder sicher an Land sind. 

 Gruß und eine schöne Zeit,

 Stefan 

 P.S. Multe: Mach weiter so und ich habe in deiner Auflistungen die leckeren Schwarzbrote vermisst. Gibt es die noch in Kaedeby (Kaedeby Garden)  ?


----------



## Multe (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Stefan, natürlich gibt es die Brote noch in Kædeby. Bei unserem letzten Besuch gab es Donnerstags das große Grillbuffet.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

und endlich kehrt Ruhe ein |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes.........


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> und endlich kehrt Ruhe ein |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes.........



Aber zum Glück ist die Zeit der Ruhe begrenzt


----------



## MS aus G (2. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Schade, das niemand mehr berichtet/berichten kann. Meine 2 Wochen gehen erst am Samstag los. Mal sehen vllt. kommen die Tage ja noch Fangmeldungen und ein paar Tipps. Die kommenden Tage nochmal alles checken und dann steht einem schönen Urlaub nichts mehr im Wege (außer vllt. dem Wind). Aber wir werden genug Kartenspiele mitnehmen, dann sollte auch etwas zu viel Wind kein Problem sein.
 Grüße an alle
 Mario


----------



## captain73 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Mario,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und vor allem gutes Reise- und Angelwetter.

Ihr werdet den Fisch schon finden. Ansonsten bleiben ja noch die Doppelkopfrunden.

Die Spodsbjerg-Flotte ist nun weitestgehend eingemottet. Von daher halten sich die Berichte leider auch in Grenzen.

Petri aus der Nachbarschaft

VG Marco


----------



## MS aus G (3. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Marco,
 jetzt will ich nur hoffen, das DMI und Windfinder Recht behalten, dann sind die ersten 3 Tage schonmal im Sack!!! Ist ja zu der Jahreszeit nicht selbstverständlich, zumal ja diesen Herbst noch kein richtiger Sturm war, so wie letztes Jahr. Es soll ja jetzt auch etwas kühler werden, so das ich guter Hoffnung bin, das wir die Dorsche schon recht flach erwischen werden. Bei Matze auf Als (ist ja jetzt nicht so weit weg) hat es vor ein paar Tagen schon auf 5m gebissen. Das sollte im Süden der Insel dann nicht viel anders sein. Das sind dann die Bedingungen, die ich mir wünsche. Es sollten sich vielleicht mal manche überlegen, die die letzten Jahre Ende Sept. Anf. Okt. oben waren, und nicht wirklich gut gefangen haben, ihren nächsten Trip mal 4 Wochen nach hinten zu verschieben. Bei etwas Glück mit dem Wind (der war ja in der Zeit auch nicht so prickelnd) kann man, meiner Meinung, sehr sehr gut fangen und man muss nicht in der Fahrrinne rumeiern um schöne Dorsche und Platte zu fangen.
 Grüße Mario


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Na, dann schiebe ich noch mal ein paar Bilder der 42zigsten Woche hinterher. Es war bis auf den Sonntag ziemlich windig, jedenfalls so, dass wir zwei ältere Herren schön unter Land blieben zumal wir im Schlauchboot saßen. Einmal sind wir raus auf die Linie 20 bis 23 Meter, hatten aber keinen Erfolg. Wir hatten ein schönes Haus, haben jeden Tag geslippt und uns die Woche von den Früchten des Meeres ernährt. Unser Aufenthalt auf dem Wasser begrenzte sich auf etwa 5 Stunden täglich. Ansonsten war es einfach nur schön.................................




































|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## grenzi (5. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo,

da hier ja scheinbar langsam Ruhe einkehrt, möchte ich auch mal ein paar positive Zeilen loswerden.

Wir (8 Personen) fahren schon seit ca. 10 Jahren immer Ende Oktober nach Oesterskov (Haus und Boot). So auch in diesem Jahr vom 25.10.-01.11. Obwohl die Wassertemperatur anfangs noch bei 14 Grad lag, waren die Dorsche im Flachwasser anzutreffen.
Wir fischten die ganzen Zeit mit leichten Spinnruten und Gummifischen in Tiefen von 3-12m. Fast alle anderen Boote fuhren Richtung Horizont...
Für uns war es mengenmässig ein "normales" (und somit gutes) Jahr, größenmässig das beste. Wir fingen Dorsche aller Altersklassen ab 30cm aufwärts. Der größte Fisch der Woche war 95cm, dann hatten wir noch 15 über 80cm! Das hatten wir bisher im Herbst noch nicht erlebt. Der Anteil der Untermassigen hielt sich auch in Grenzen.

Dann sind wir schon mal gespannt auf nächstes Jahr... 

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



grenzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hier ja scheinbar langsam Ruhe einkehrt, möchte ich auch mal ein paar positive Zeilen loswerden.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, dickes Petri !!!  #6


----------



## MS aus G (5. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.
 Das macht Hoffnung für die nächsten 2 Wochen, da unsere Angelmethode, der Euren gleicht. Jetzt muss der Wind nur noch passen, dann wird das schon.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (5. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mir jucken auch die finger 
Mit Glück kann ich am we noch mal


----------



## sandre (6. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mario,

da hast du sicherlich recht, je später im Jahr um so flacher die Dorsche. Die Übergangszeit (Mitte/Ende September bis Mitte/Ende Oktober)ist ja dann quasi vorbei. Im Süden der Insel soll das dann ja gut funktionieren. Wie es im November/Dezember in Spodsbjerg aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Dann viel Glück euch und gute Bedingungen, dat wird schon#6. Berichte mal.

Gruß Ron


----------



## MS aus G (6. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke Ron,
 wir sind seit nunmehr 23 Jahren im Süden stationiert, anfangs sind wir auch noch Mitte März gefahren. Das ist meiner Meinung die beste Zeit für den Süden der Insel um im Flachwasser den Dorschen nachzustellen. Mittlerweile kann ich leider nur noch, berufsbedingt, Ende Oktober oder im November. Fangtechnisch ist der November im Flachen auch zu empfehlen. Das Wetter bzw. den Wind kann man ja eh nicht beeinflussen. Da ist es leider so, das man im November wohl mehr Ausfälle hat als in anderen Monaten (im Winter war ich noch nicht auf der Insel). Wir hatten im November schon eine komplette Null an Ausfahrten. Da unser Vermieter aber sehr kulant ist brauchten wir das gemietete Boot nicht bezahlen, oder es gab Nachlass wegen nur wenigen Ausfahrten, so wie letztes Jahr Ende Oktober. Da haben wir genau den ersten Orkan des Herbstes erwischt. Da lagen getrailerte Kleinboote kopfsüber neben dem Trailer. Deshalb ist für uns das Risiko sehr überschaubar, und wir haben dann halt eine schöne Woche, auch ohne Angeln, auf der Insel. Jetzt hoffe ich die Windvorhersagen stimmen, dann wird es hoffentlich eine bzw. 2 erfolgreiche Woche/n. Ich bin ja mit 2 verschiedenen Gruppen da.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (8. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wir sind kurz vor neumünster, das womo brummt, Metallica schallt aus den boxen, und von dem vorhergesagten wind is hier noch nix zu merken. Da wir das we erst am sa morgen beginnen konnten versuchen wir mal die Fähre fynshav Bøjden die Vorfreude ist auf jedenfall groß ;D


----------



## Multe (8. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

hej Stulle hau rein - ich wünsche euch einen guten Fang.
http://spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=29013&mname=webcam2   -- noch geht es mit dem Wind
Gruß Walter


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Heute waren 2 Angler im Hafen zu sehen, die gerade von einer Ausfahrt zurück kamen. Würde mich mal interessieren was zur Zeit vom Kleinboot aus noch geht. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (10. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*






Wir sind wieder zurück :c

Hat ganz schön gepustet da oben #c

Also gingen wir gleich in die Brandung #:

Bei Sonnenschein kamen die üblichen Platten um die 30cm von dick und fett bis brauchbar raus ab Sonnenuntergang gabs dan dorsch bis 38cm mit zunehmendem Mondschein nahm die Größe und unsere Bereitschaft weiterzunageln ab 

Am nächsten morgen schauten wir in einen Traumhaften Sonnenaufgang :m

Leider waren die Platten nicht mehr so beißfreudig so kauften wir noch etwas Kuchen im Brugsen und versuchten unser glück noch mal im Haven von Middelfart.


Mit dem Boot stell ich mir imoment etwas schwierig vor |sagnix


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Da ich leider arbeitsbedingt nicht auf unsere Lieblingsinsel fahren kann so habe ich mir so eben etwas zu Essen gemacht welches wir immer wieder sehr gerne bei unseren Freunden in Spodsbjerg essen........Krebsscheren!!! :vik:. Auch wenn das pulen des Fleisches doch etwas arbeit macht so esse ich es doch immer wieder mit Hochgenuss. Jetzt bin ich jedoch ersteinmal satt |supergri und lasse euch etwas sabbern . 

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Stulle (11. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Lecker wo hast du die denn her.?


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Vom Ortsansässigen Fischer bei dem wir auch wohnen. Er bringt mir diese von der Nordsee mit wenn er dort im Frühjahr fischen geht.

Gruß  Rolf


----------



## Multe (11. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

die Dinger sind - saulecker.
Hast du auch schon einmal die Jomfruhummer aus Læsø probiert- sind auch Spitzenklasse !!
Die gibt es  im Supermarkt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, nein hab ich noch nicht probiert. Werde diese mir aber mal im Frühjahr holen.....sind wahrscheinlich tiefgefroren oder???
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## u-see fischer (11. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> ......mit zunehmendem Mondschein nahm die Größe und unsere Bereitschaft *weiterzunageln* ab ......



Na, wenn das mal nichts für den Boardferkelfahnder ist.

Hoffe, ich komme auch noch mal für ein langes Wochenende auf die Insel.


----------



## Multe (12. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, nein hab ich noch nicht probiert. Werde diese mir aber mal im Frühjahr holen.....sind wahrscheinlich tiefgefroren oder???
> Gruß   Rolf


  die gibt es leider nur tiefgefroren.  Auf Læsø bekommt man die auch frisch.
In Ristinge im Hafen bei Freddy gibt es morgens  ganz frisch gekochte Krabben.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Stulle (12. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Na, wenn das mal nichts für den Boardferkelfahnder ist.
> 
> Hoffe, ich komme auch noch mal für ein langes Wochenende auf die Insel.



ups :q


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mario:  Hümme wartet auf die hoffentlich sehr Guten  Fangergebnisse 
Gruß nach LL Rudi  #h


----------



## captain73 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja dito.

Wobei das Wetter heute echt mies ist...

Drücke die Daumen

Petri

VG Marco


----------



## carlsberg (22. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Super Steinbutt auf LL gefangen fast 5 kg :m


----------



## Stulle (22. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Super Steinbutt auf LL gefangen fast 5 kg :m



O.O boh petri an den Fänger


----------



## carlsberg (22. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ist bei Nikolaj bei Facebook zu sehen .


----------



## roofvisser (22. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Von facebook bei Nicolai:


----------



## MS aus G (23. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

LL vom 08.-15.11.2014

 Nach einer staufreien Anreise am Samstag, wurde das, da der Wind sehr ostlastig aussah, erst am Donnerstag, umgebuchte Haus in Bagenkop, bezogen. Vielen Dank an den Vermieter, das es noch geklappt hat!!! So sparten wir uns den langen Weg von Fredmose nach Bagenkop. Unsere 2 Limbos 585 waren, wie immer, TOP.

 Am Sonntag ging es dann endlich aufs Wasser. Da der Wind etwas stark war, konnten wir leider nicht in den Belt, sondern blieben im Süden, nach kurzer Eingewöhnung, wir waren anfangs zu tief, konnten wir zwischen 4-6m sehr gute Dorsche bis 70cm fangen. Einen Favoriten bei den Ködern konnten wir nicht ausmachen. Sie bissen auf alles was man zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle im Wasser hatte und aus Gummi war.

 Die anderen Tage war es eigentlich genauso, nur konnten wir dann, bis auf Mittwoch, da war es für eine Ausfahrt zu windig, immer zum Leuchtturm fahren, was der Ausbeute sehr zugute kam.
 Um die Zukunft brauchen wir uns glaub ich erst mal keine Gedanken machen, da wir sehr viele kleine Dorsche fangen konnten. Donnerstag hatte ich z.B. eine Quote von 50 gefangenen Fischen von denen ich nur 17 verwerten konnte.

 Am Ende der Woche konnten wir mit 7 Personen 355 Dorsche bis 76cm zählen. 5 Ausfahrten im November sind nicht selbstverständlich, so das man sagen muss: Wir hatten schon echtes Glück mit dem Wetter!!! 

 Die Woche war natürlich wieder viel zu schnell zu Ende!!! 

 Gruß Mario

 PS: Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## aalbert06 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Brandung Langeland 15.-21.11. 2014

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kurzer Abriss unserer nun schon 10. Brandungswoche im 9. Jahr auf Langeland.

Samstag und Sonntag war für die Tonne, da starker Ostwind und reichlich Kraut das Angeln fast unmöglich machten. Alle anderen Tage haben hervorragende Plattfischfänge gebracht. Die Strände im Norden der Insel waren wieder eine Bank. Einen Abend in Kjeldsnor auf Dorsch probiert und auch recht gut gefangen.
Am Ande standen knapp 250 maßige Fische für uns 3 Angler zu Buche. Bemerkenswert war das Durchschnittsmaß ü-30 der Platten. Da wir ausschließlich über Tage den Platten nachstellen, sind Fische kleiner als 25 cm die absolute Ausnahme. Im Dunkeln wendet sich dann das Blatt. So war es die letzten Jahre immer gewesen. Vielleicht kann ja einer ähnliche Erfahrungen mit einbringen.

Beste Grüße Karsten

P.S. Top Ringler vom Angelcenter Spodsbjerg! Danke!!


----------



## captain73 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> LL vom 08.-15.11.2014
> 
> Nach einer staufreien Anreise am Samstag, wurde das, da der Wind sehr ostlastig aussah, erst am Donnerstag, umgebuchte Haus in Bagenkop, bezogen. Vielen Dank an den Vermieter, das es noch geklappt hat!!! So sparten wir uns den langen Weg von Fredmose nach Bagenkop. Unsere 2 Limbos 585 waren, wie immer, TOP.
> 
> ...



Hey Mario,

toller Bericht und Gratulation zu den guten Fängen. 

Denke wir werden uns am 17. Januar zum Fischbuffet sehen und die Erfahrungen austauschen.

VG Marco


----------



## #AngelMicha (24. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Petri!

Hallo liebe Boardies!

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im Mai das zweite Mal nach Langeland.
Und ich bin echt erstaunt, wie leicht auf Dorsch gefischt wird. Ich bin damals kaum mit 150 gr Pilkern an den Boden gekommen( Lag vielleicht auch an der Strömung, an mangelnder Erfahrung und am Gerät)|uhoh:
Da ihr mich hier für das Gummifischangeln begeistert habt, möchte ich es nächstes Jahr auch gern mal versuchen.
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur ein wenig TackleBeratung ^^

Ich habe an eine Balzer Baltic Sea 165 in 2,85 gedacht und als Rolle eine Penn Battle II in 4000. (alternativ eine Zalt ARC in 740)
Welche Schnur würdet Ihr denn empfehlen (Durchmesser und Tragkraft)? Reichen 110m Geflecht mit Backing oder macht Ihr die Spulen voll?

Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar!!#6#6


----------



## MS aus G (24. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

LL vom 15.11.-22.11.2014,
 hier nun die zweite Woche.
 Die Fahrt begann leider nicht sehr erfreulich, da vom Bekannten die Schwiegermutter verstorben ist. Er konnte telefonisch jedoch alles nötige klären, so das er geblieben ist.
 Die ersten 2 Tage war der Wind leider zu stark, so das wir unsere Kartenspielkasse etwas auffüllen konnten. Wir wollen ja nächstes Jahr wieder nach LL!!!
 An Montag sollte es dann besser werden und wir konnten sogar bis zum Leuchtturm vordringen. Was uns auch einige schöne Dorsche brachte. Alles wieder wie gehabt bei 4-6m Wassertiefe und auf Gummi bis 30gr. Was auffiel war, das es zum Glück nicht so viele kleine Dorsche gab, so das wir nur wenige zurücksetzen mussten. Am Tag darauf wurde der Wind wieder etwas mehr und wir kamen nicht zum Leuchtturm und die Fänge waren nicht sehr berauschend. Ich musste bis mittags "kämpfen", das ich als letzter wenigstens noch einen Dorsch ins Boot bekam. Der Biss auf einen 15gr. schweren Mefoblinker, der schon ca. 15 Jahre in der Kiste lag. Am Mittwoch war der Wind noch ähnlich stark, aber wir wollten es trotzdem versuchen. Beim Versuch blieb es leider auch. Beim rückwärtsfahren auf der Mole hat ein Kumpel leider den Klein LKW eines Fischers übersehen. Die ganze Seite aufgekratzt samt Spiegel. Da war an Angeln natürlich nicht mehr zu denken. Am Donnerstag sollte es dann bei fast ruhiger See und nach einigen Frustbierchen vom Vortag alles wieder besser werden. Ich hatte ja den Mefoblinker noch montiert und sollte ihn den ganzen Tag nicht wechseln, so gut bissen die Dorsche darauf, das mein Bruder fragte:" Gib mir auch mal so ein "Ding"!!!" Gesagt getan und auch er fing sehr gut auf "seinen" Blinker!!! Es sollte der erfolgreichste Tag der Woche sein. Am Freitag bei noch weniger Wind bzw. Drift, wurde es auch am Leuchtturm schwierig Dorsche zu finden bzw. zu fangen. Nach einigen erfolglosen Driften versuchten wir es mal mit schleppen. Anfangs auch mit wenig Erfolg. Da waren doch noch so "komische" Wobbler in meiner Kiste und siehe da (ich hatte zum Glück noch 3st.) konnten wir auch damit noch einige schöne Dorsche erwischen. Vorher hatte ich auf die "Dinger" noch nie was fangen können, man darf nur nicht den Fehler machen noch erfolglosen 10min schon wieder zu zweifeln oder schon wieder zu wechseln. Andere fangen ja auch mit solchen Ködern!!!
 Am Ende der 2. Woche konnten wir zu viert 82 Dorsche zählen bei leider nur 4 Ausfahrten!!!

 Fazit der 2 Wochen: Es schreit nach einer Wiederholung. Ist zwar bei reinem Angelurlaub und wechselnden Gruppen keine "Erholung" aber der Spass ist nicht zu toppen, und wenn das Wetter bzw. der Wind dann noch passt gibt es nichts schöneres!!!

 So jetzt geht das Warten bis zur nächsten 2 Wochentour im November wieder von vorne los. Als kleiner Tipp vielleicht noch. Versucht es im Frühjahr und Herbst mal mit leichten Ködern und so dicht vor Land wie möglich, auch wenn ihr denkt das Boot schrappt schon bald am Grund!!! Zumindest im südlichen Teil der Insel bis etwa Bukkemosestrand kann ich jedem dazu nur raten es mal zu den Jahreszeiten zu versuchen!!! Wie es nördlicher Richtung Spodsbjerg und noch höher aussieht weis ich leider nicht. Die Wassertemperaturen lagen bei uns anfangs bei 12 später bei 10 Grad!!! Und hatten wir auf dem Echolot eine 6+ bei der tiefe war tote Hose!!! Das sind meine Eindrücke der 2 Wochen LL!!!

 Allen noch eine schöne Vorfreude auf die kommende Saison 2015!!! 

 Grüße Mario


----------



## MS aus G (24. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@angelMicha,
 ich persönlich habe eine Sportex Black Arrow in 275cm und 80gr Wurfgewicht, als Rolle hab ich nur eine 2000er Balzer weis grade den Namen nicht, aber egal. Die Rolle wird nächstes Jahr eh gegen eine 2500er ausgetauscht ist doch etwas klein hat aber über mehrere Jahre sehr gut funktioniert. Als Schnur schwöre ich auf die "normale" Fireline kein Wiplash in der Stärke 0.15mm. In den letzten 2 Wochen hatte ich nicht einen Abriss. Ich hab auch schon noch feiner gefischt, was aber dann doch mit mehr Materialverlust verbunden ist. Durch die "Größe" der Rolle fische ich ohne Backing.
 Was, meiner Meinung nach, beim Gufieren (zumindest im flacheren Wasser) sehr wichtig ist, ist aktives Fischen. Also nicht einfach in die Abdrift halten und warten das was anbeisst. Funktioniert zwar auch, bringt aber meist nicht so viel Fisch wie beim aktiven Fischen. Im tieferen Wasser ist das vielleicht anders. Das muss Dir aber jemand anderes sagen, da ich keine Erfahrung damit habe, wie in tiefem Wasser gefischt wird.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (24. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Super Steinbutt auf LL gefangen fast 5 kg :m


  dieser Steinbutt wurde nicht mit der Angel gefangen - sondern er war in einem Fischenetz !!!#c


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (25. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> LL vom 15.11.-22.11.2014,
> hier nun die zweite Woche.
> Die Fahrt begann leider nicht sehr erfreulich, da vom Bekannten die Schwiegermutter verstorben ist. Er konnte telefonisch jedoch alles nötige klären, so das er geblieben ist.
> Die ersten 2 Tage war der Wind leider zu stark, so das wir unsere Kartenspielkasse etwas auffüllen konnten. Wir wollen ja nächstes Jahr wieder nach LL!!!
> ...


Hallo Mario
Gratulation zum erfolgreichen Trip.#h Die Leuchtturmecke bis ca 3km ins Belt fische ich seit 30Jahren .Anfangs immer von vielen wegen den 3bis 5m Wasser ungläubig betrachtet |kopfkrat  ;+ ,hat sich das leichte Fische im Flachwasser in den von dir beschriebenen Zeiten etabliert.Mein erster 24 Pfünder ist im 5m Wasser gewesen .Einen Drill wie diesen, mit 6500er Syncro Drag Abu Multi,040er monofile Schnur mit 14kg Tragkraft ,und einer DAM Mareteam XKev Carbon (GRÜNE SERIE) Pilkteil, ist ein Traum gewesen |rolleyes.Ich werde nach der Maitour mit Deisler Besatzung evtl. auch die ersten 2 Nov. Wochen 2015 zum Fischen fahren.Im  Juli /Aug. ist Badeurlaub befohlen worden :cJetzt heißt es warten, warten ,warten,Gruß nach Gieselwerder Rudolf


----------



## merlo (26. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> dieser Steinbutt wurde nicht mit der Angel gefangen - sondern er war in einem Fischenetz !!!#c


#6 Korrekt MULTE 
Und zwar von Martin (einer der Berufsfischer von Spodsbjerg)


----------



## sandre (29. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Mario,
schöner Beitrag, gut geschrieben. So flach fischen hat sicher was. Wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder in Spodsbjerg, da wird ja tiefer gefischt. Vielleicht komm ich auch irgendwann mal weiter südlich zum Fischen.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Stefan W. (30. November 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Am Ort liegt das nicht nur in welcher Tiefe die Fische beissen sondern eher an der Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur und Nahrungsvorkommen.[emoji6]


----------



## Swulle (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo liebe Langeland-Fans,

mal ne eher ungewöhnliche Frage:

Bin spontan auf die Insel gefahren und merke gerade zu meinem Entsetze -- die Tüte mit den Brandungsbleien liegt wohl noch zuhause..
Gibt es zufällig jmd der die nächsten Tage von/über/Nähe Dortmund Richtung Langeland oder auch Fyn fährt und Platz für ne Tüte Bleie hat..???

Post dauert wieder so lange - grml...

Würde mich Mega freuen..!! 

Ansonsten wer Lust auf gemeinsames Angeln hat -- gerne melden!! 
hab von der Spinne über die Pilke bis zur Brandungsrute alles dabei.. Nur kein Blei.. ;-)

In diesem Sinne freue mich über alle Antworten.. 

Bastian


----------



## Carptigers (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Fahr doch kurz zum Angelshop,
auf der Insel gibt es drei, den nächsten in Svendborg.


----------



## Swulle (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke 
Aber es ist doch schöner wenn man ne größere Auswahl hat und vor allem wäre es auch günstiger sollte zufällig einer diesen Weg fahren... 

Aber klar bevor ich nicht am Wasser stehe, werde ich "zukaufen" 

Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen Tipp


----------



## dorsch*thomas (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Swulle schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Langeland-Fans,
> 
> mal ne eher ungewöhnliche Frage:
> 
> ...



Gönn den Angelshop's doch auch noch ein bisschen Umsatz #6 Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*NEUERÖFFNUNG:*
Darauf haben bestimmt schon sehr viel Leute gewartet !!!
Ab Donnerstag, den 11.12.2014 eröffnet im Fischereihafen von Spodsbjerg ein Fischimbiss mit dem Namen " *KUTTERFISH *". 
Hier gibt es leckere Fischgerichte, gebratene Fischfilets und natürlich die guten hausgemachten Fischfrikadellen. Den Fisch kann man direkt vor Ort essen und natürlich auch mit in das Ferienhaus nehmen. Im Winterhalbjahr wird er nur an 3 Tagen die Woche geöffnet haben. Ab Ostern 2015 wird hier dann "VOLLGAS " gegeben. http://www.kutterfiskspodsbjerg.dk/ hier könnt er die aktuellen Öffnungszeiten nachlesen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Die Holländer veranstalten am 22.03.2015 wieder ihren Langeland Kontakt Tag. Wäre bestimmt interessant, wenn so eine Veranstaltung auch hierzulande mit passenden Händler stattfinden würde. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Bekommt man bei WWW.Brunswiek38.de
Ich finde es gelungen :m


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Die Holländer veranstalten am 22.03.2015 wieder ihren Langeland Kontakt Tag. Wäre bestimmt interessant, wenn so eine Veranstaltung auch hierzulande mit passenden Händler stattfinden würde. Gruß Thomas



Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat gerade umgebaut/ist umgezogen schlag den das doch mal vor ;p


----------



## Multe (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Die Holländer veranstalten am 22.03.2015 wieder ihren Langeland Kontakt Tag. Wäre bestimmt interessant, wenn so eine Veranstaltung auch hierzulande mit passenden Händler stattfinden würde. Gruß Thomas




Mit passenden Händlern ist das leider nicht getan. Das muss richtig organisiert werden und dazu gehören auch Leute, die den Anglern etwas vorführen usw.usw.  Kees hat  Firmen dazu eingeladen, die den Anglern z.B. zeigen wie man "Gummis" selbst produzieren kann und etliche andere Firmen mit speziellen Vorführungen. 
Ein Händler wird sich dazu *nie* bereit erklären diese enormen Kosten zu übernehmen, denn diese Leute stehen nicht zum Spass den ganzen Tag da. Ebenso werden nie um die 500 Angler zusammen kommen. 
Die Holländer haben zu ihrem Hobby eine ganz andere Einstellung. Sie haben eine eigene Langeland - Gruppe bei Facebook mit fast 900 Mitgliedern. 
Schaut doch einmal wie viele Angler jetzt in Utrecht auf der Messe waren oder wie viele Angler sich im Frühjahr auf der Messe in Rotterdam tummeln.|bigeyes
Wir hatten auf der ANSPO die Möglichkeit einmal aktuelles Tackle zu sehen und Experten zu treffen - doch *WO* waren denn da die Angler ???|evil:
Vielen Langelandanglern sind doch schon *€ 1.-* für einen Pilker zu teuer.
Solch eine Veranstaltung muss bis zum letzten Punkt durchorganisiert sein. *WER *soll so etwas machen ??
Mit einem Treffen bei einem Händler ist das nicht getan.
Kees lädt seine Leute zu der Veranstaltung persönlich ein und bittet gleich um eine Zusage. Nur, diese Leute sind dann auch da!!!;+#c
Ich war jetzt in Begien 2 Tage lang bei einer großen Veranstaltung und da standen schon im Dunkeln die ersten Leute vor dem Tor. Hier würden sich die Händler freuen, wenn sie so viele Kunden vor Ort hätten.


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Mit passenden Händlern ist das leider nicht getan. Das muss richtig organisiert werden und dazu gehören auch Leute, die den Anglern etwas vorführen usw.usw. Kees hat Firmen dazu eingeladen, die den Anglern z.B. zeigen wie man "Gummis" selbst produzieren kann und etliche andere Firmen mit speziellen Vorführungen.
> Ein Händler wird sich dazu *nie* bereit erklären diese enormen Kosten zu übernehmen, denn diese Leute stehen nicht zum Spass den ganzen Tag da. Ebenso werden nie um die 500 Angler zusammen kommen.
> Die Holländer haben zu ihrem Hobby eine ganz andere Einstellung. Sie haben eine eigene Langeland - Gruppe bei Facebook mit fast 900 Mitgliedern.
> Schaut doch einmal wie viele Angler jetzt in Utrecht auf der Messe waren oder wie viele Angler sich im Frühjahr auf der Messe in Rotterdam tummeln.|bigeyes
> ...


 #6 Genau so siehts aus!!


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> *NEUERÖFFNUNG:*
> Darauf haben bestimmt schon sehr viel Leute gewartet !!!
> Ab Donnerstag, den 11.12.2014 eröffnet im Fischereihafen von Spodsbjerg ein Fischimbiss mit dem Namen " *KUTTERFISH *".
> Hier gibt es leckere Fischgerichte, gebratene Fischfilets und natürlich die guten hausgemachten Fischfrikadellen. Den Fisch kann man direkt vor Ort essen und natürlich auch mit in das Ferienhaus nehmen. Im Winterhalbjahr wird er nur an 3 Tagen die Woche geöffnet haben. Ab Ostern 2015 wird hier dann "VOLLGAS " gegeben. http://www.kutterfiskspodsbjerg.dk/ hier könnt er die aktuellen Öffnungszeiten nachlesen.



Moin Moin,

 Danke für die Info und wenn dann der Bratfisch (nicht Backfisch) nicht in heißes Oel (Fritöse) geworfen wird ist es bestimmt mal eine Alternative zum Hot Dog bei IBI. Das Bier nach dem Angeln ist auch im Angebot ? 
 Einen Versuch ist es bestimmt wert #6
 Wo ist das Geschäft am Hafen zu finden ?


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #6 Genau so siehts aus!!



Sorry, aber ich frage mich um was es geht#c 
 Ich bin Hobbyangler mit Ansprüchen an mich selber was die Angelei betrifft wie z.B. das persönliche Mindestmaß ausserhalb der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu erhöhen, bin gespannt auf Neues, frage nach was Fangmethoden betrifft und ich glaube dass hier im Forum genug Anregungen vorhanden sind.
 Ich persönlich möchte mich nicht an die Seminare der Konzerne und Hersteller anschließen um Produkte an den Mann zu bringen. 
 Das gilt auch für Gruppen speziell aus NL und B die Reviere ausserhalb des eigenen Landes besetzen wollen.

 Ach ja, ich bin bereit mehr wie nur 1 EUR in meine Ausrüstung zu investieren :q 

 So, ich habe fertig.


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich frage mich um was es geht#c
> Ich bin Hobbyangler mit Ansprüchen an mich selber was die Angelei betrifft wie z.B. das persönliche Mindestmaß ausserhalb der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu erhöhen, bin gespannt auf Neues, frage nach was Fangmethoden betrifft und ich glaube dass hier im Forum genug Anregungen vorhanden sind.
> Ich persönlich möchte mich nicht an die Seminare der Konzerne und Hersteller anschließen um Produkte an den Mann zu bringen.
> Das gilt auch für Gruppen speziell aus NL und B die Reviere ausserhalb des eigenen Landes besetzen wollen.
> ...


 
Ich weiß ebenfalls nicht was du uns damit sagen willst aber is auch egal.....nur eine Frage: Angelst du nur im Inland oder bist du auch ein "Revierbesetzer im Ausland" ? #d
Bin nu auch fertig.


----------



## Multe (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej SFVNOR, den Fischimbiss " KUTTERFISH" findest du im Fischereihafen. Morgen gibt es z.B. Scholle mit Pesto und Kräutern, am Freitag wird Dorschlasagne mit Spinat serviert und am Samstag gibt es Dorschfilet mit Kartoffeln an Lauch in Senfsoße.
Ich glaube, da kann man nicht meckern. SUPER schmecken auch die hausgemachten Fischfrikadellen.

@ Rolf, natürlich bin ich auch oft im Ausland unterwegs.


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej SFVNOR, den Fischimbiss " KUTTERFISH" findest du im Fischereihafen. Morgen gibt es z.B. Scholle mit Pesto und Kräutern, am Freitag wird Dorschlasagne mit Spinat serviert und am Samstag gibt es Dorschfilet mit Kartoffeln an Lauch in Senfsoße.
> Ich glaube, da kann man nicht meckern. SUPER schmecken auch die hausgemachten Fischfrikadellen.
> 
> @ Rolf, natürlich bin ich auch oft im Ausland unterwegs.


 Hej Walter, ich hab doch nicht dich gemeint |supergri. Meinte doch SFVNOR dem es wohl nicht schmeckt das auch andere Kollegen im Ausland fischen .


----------



## Multe (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hier noch einmal etwas zum Thema Veranstaltung.
Auf Langeland finden alleine von IBI jährlich 3 große Veranstaltungen statt - Teilnahme kostenlos.
Es beginnt im nächsten Jahr am 22. März mit den 10. PENN - Meerestagen und dann gleich eine Woche später startet das 9. DAM - Meeresevent mit Jørgen Flindt - den wohl bekanntesten Meerforellenspezialist der Insel.
Sollte es für einige noch zu früh in der Jahreszeit sein, so kann er vom 16. August bis 4. September am IBI - Sommerservice teilnehmen.
Auch im nächsten Jahr wird es an den Sonntagen beim "Workshop" wieder eine kleine Tombola geben.


----------



## Dorschjigger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin moin,

ich habe mal eine etwas andere Frage:

Hat einer von euch in den letzten zwei Monaten was von Morten (bzw. Haus und Boot) gehört oder Kontakt gehabt?
Wir wollten schon vor zwei Monaten unseren Urlaub fürs nächste Jahr buchen, Kontaktaufnahmen per Email, SMS,WhatsApp und Anruf sind bis jetzt aber nicht beantwortet worden.
Wir haben uns in den letzten 4 Jahren eigentlich nicht so mies benommen, sodass er jeden Kontakt ablehnen sollte... ;-)
Sollte es "private" Gründe geben, wäre mir auch mit einem kleinen Hinweis per Privatnachricht geholfen. Wir bekommen nur langsam Alpträume, da die schönste Woche des Jahres nächstes Jahr vielleicht nicht stattfinden könnte...

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden (und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage)


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe mal eine etwas andere Frage:
> 
> ...


Hallo 
geht dir nicht alleine so,habe die Mön für Mai gebucht und auch schon eine Anzahlung geleistet. bekomme IHN seit Wochen nicht ans Tel oder per Mail.;+;+ Werde mal mit Ulf Kontakt aufnehmen vieleicht weiß der mehr.
Gruß aus Nordhessen  Hofgeismar Hessentagsstadt 2015


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Multe schrieb:


> Mit passenden Händlern ist das leider nicht getan. Das muss richtig organisiert werden und dazu gehören auch Leute, die den Anglern etwas vorführen usw.usw. Kees hat Firmen dazu eingeladen, die den Anglern z.B. zeigen wie man "Gummis" selbst produzieren kann und etliche andere Firmen mit speziellen Vorführungen.
> Ein Händler wird sich dazu *nie* bereit erklären diese enormen Kosten zu übernehmen, denn diese Leute stehen nicht zum Spass den ganzen Tag da. Ebenso werden nie um die 500 Angler zusammen kommen.
> Die Holländer haben zu ihrem Hobby eine ganz andere Einstellung. Sie haben eine eigene Langeland - Gruppe bei Facebook mit fast 900 Mitgliedern.
> Schaut doch einmal wie viele Angler jetzt in Utrecht auf der Messe waren oder wie viele Angler sich im Frühjahr auf der Messe in Rotterdam tummeln.|bigeyes
> ...


 
Moin Walter, 
da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht......... der Aufwand solch eine Aktion auf die Beine zu stellen ist für einen Anbieter oder Händler und vor allem dem Organisator / en schon enorm.
 Ich möchte hier keinem zu nahe treten, aber auch die Einstellung "was kann ich günstig oder umsonst abstauben" kann ich bestätigen (Ich z.B. baue auch gewerblich Pilker ). 
Das grösste Problem sehe ich auch in der Organisation und dann vor allem der ZUVERLÄSSIGKEIT der Besucher!!
Es hat doch kein Anbieter Lust etc. einen Riesenaufwand zu betreiben,  wenn (wie es leider oft vorkommt) dann kaum Gäste oder Besucher auftauchen. #c
Sicherlich wäre es für die Angelei und das Miteinander ein Riesending!! Andererseits sollte man dann auch z.B. Händler von z.B. LL mit einbeziehen, denn die Kollegen haben ja doch schon einen grossen Vorteil von solch einer Aktion 

Hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr auf LL, bis dahin bleib gesund!! #h


----------



## otto57 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe mal eine etwas andere Frage:
> 
> ...



Moin 

 na Bravo, hatte schon gebucht für nächsten Mai, Anzahlung ist auch schon raus.

 Hoffe da meldet sich noch wer eh die 2 Zahlung rausgeht

 mfg |bla:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, das mit der ANSPO ist echt schade. Nach unseren ersten Besuch vor 2 Jahren hatten wir uns schon auf dieses Jahr ANSPO Kassel gefreut, aber leider wurde die Veranstaltung mangels Interesse ja abgesagt, wie du uns schon vorher beim IBI Sommerservice mitgeteilt hattest. Ich hatte auch mit Frank Abert vom FA Angelcenter gesprochen, der hatte die gleiche Meinung wie du, das zu wenig Angler 2012 bei der ANSPO waren. Wie gesagt schade, aber zum Glück bist du ja bereit uns immer auf den neusten Stand zu halten. Ich denke im Namen aller Boardies hier danke dafür!!!! Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> na Bravo, hatte schon gebucht für nächsten Mai, Anzahlung ist auch schon raus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Otto
Morten lebt noch und ist noch  AKTIV  #u  bekomme Ihn aber auch nicht ans Rohr . habe meinen dänischen Bekannten mal in die Spur geschickt er möge ihn sagen das Er sich um sein tel& die Mails kümmern soll|uhoh:#c .Ich bin auch den ganzen Mai oben und habe eine woche die Mön.
Guß aus Nordhessen 
Rudollf


----------



## Weini (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hey Leute... ich und 3 weiter Kumpels fahren nächstes ja im April nach LL ... Wir sind alle noch nicht da gewesen ich hab das alles bei angelreisen.de gebucht mit 50 PS Boot das in ... ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand kurz ein Paar Basics verrät... Ziel Fisch soll der Dorsch sein und alternativ Plattfisch... Ich hab nun viel von der hälftigen Strömung gelesen meine Ruten sind alle bis 120 G ausgelegt da ich sonst immer östlicher auf der Ostsee unterwegs war wollte ich fragen ob es reicht oder da noch Nachholbedarf ist. Unsere Unterkunft liegt in Gyvelvænget. Das Boot liegt in Spodsbjerg.... Vielleicht habt ihr noch die ein oder andere gute Stelle die uns Preis gebt.

Danke schon mal :vik:


----------



## rule270 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> geht dir nicht alleine so,habe die Mön für Mai gebucht und auch schon eine Anzahlung geleistet. bekomme IHN seit Wochen nicht ans Tel oder per Mail.;+;+ Werde mal mit Ulf Kontakt aufnehmen vieleicht weiß der mehr.
> Gruß aus Nordhessen  Hofgeismar Hessentagsstadt 2015


Ruf Ulf mal an 
habe Ihm seine Nummer gegeben
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

HY Leute
Denkt ans Angeln und nicht ans austeilen. Kommt nicht so gut.
Angelland ist immer noch mein Langeland
HY Hy Rudi


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



rule270 schrieb:


> HY Leute
> Denkt ans Angeln und nicht ans austeilen. Kommt nicht so gut.
> Angelland ist immer noch mein Langeland
> HY Hy Rudi


 
Hej Rudi, hier teilt doch keiner aus nur wenn ein Vermieter sich zwei Monate weder nach anrufen als auch nach E-mails nicht meldet so ist das doch schon etwas komisch.....find ich jedenfalls :m.


----------



## Stulle (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Würde mich auch nervös machen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr eigendlich noch Würmer da oben zu bekommen sind (seeringler) ? Ich überlege noch eine kurze Tour zu machen.


----------



## Multe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Neben der Neueröffnung vom Fischimbiss > KUTTERFISH < gibt es eine weitere aktuelle Nachricht.
Die alte Lotsenstation im Hafen von Spodsbjerg wurde verkauft und wird nun zu einem "Wanderheim" umgebaut. Ideal natürlich für Angler, die nur für ein paar Tage auf die Insel wollen. Hier kann man nämlich auch tageweise übernachten. Natürlich wird da auch die Möglichkeit geboten den Fisch zu putzen und einzufrieren.


----------



## s_tcyuo6 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre vom 20.12.-27.12. mit der Familie nach Bagenkop zum angeln und relaxen. Habe mir bei THF ein Boot reserviert und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch mit den Winterdorschen vom Boot in Langeland Erfahrung hat? War das letzte Mal vor fast 20 Jahren in Langeland, da aber im Norden. 
Alle Infos werden gern angenommen.

VG
Sven


----------



## MS aus G (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

@s_txyuo6,
 erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Board!

 Ich kann Dir zwar nichts über diese Jahreszeit berichten, da ich noch nie im Dezember auf LL war, aber vor 4 Wochen standen die Dorsche sehr küstennah, und zwar "wirklich" küstennah!!! Wie Du es aus meinem Bericht sicher schon "erlesen" hast, standen die Dorsche nicht tiefer als 6m!!! Die Wassertemperaturen waren allerdings noch sehr "hoch" 10-12 Grad. Mittlerweile sind es ja so um die 5 Grad, und ich gehe mal davon aus, das es trotzdem im flacheren Wasser noch sehr gut funktioniert. Das muss Du aber ausprobieren oder vor Ort nochmals nachfragen!!! Bei uns war es auch so, das man schon in Richtung Leuchtturm Keldsnor fahren musste, um gleichbleibend zu fangen. An der Südspitze bissen die Dorsche nur sehr vereinzelnd. 

 Ich wünsche Dir vor allen Dingen gutes Wetter bzw. wenig Wind und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest auf LL!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



s_tcyuo6 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich fahre vom 20.12.-27.12. mit der Familie nach Bagenkop zum angeln und relaxen. Habe mir bei THF ein Boot reserviert und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch mit den Winterdorschen vom Boot in Langeland Erfahrung hat? War das letzte Mal vor fast 20 Jahren in Langeland, da aber im Norden.
> Alle Infos werden gern angenommen.
> 
> ...



Bei den angesagten Windstärken vor allem dicke Klamotten und brandungs Geschirr nicht vergessen


----------



## s_tcyuo6 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen - werd ich in jedem Fall berücksichtigen. Die Wassertemperatur hat mich auch schon umgetrieben. Ist es schon so kalt, dass die Dorsche wieder ins tiefere Wasser ziehen? Das Wetter erwarte ich rau - aber hey, es ist Dezember. :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hej, das Wasser ist noch warm genug. Jedenfalls hier vor Als sind die dicken Brummer immer noch im flachen Wasser von 4-8m zu finden. Viel Erfolg auf LL.


----------



## ole-brumm (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen! 
 Ich fahre am 27.12 mit m einer Familie für eine Woche nach Langeland.
Ich  war noch nie im Winter dort und wollte es vielleicht mal auf  Meerforelle versuchen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips geben wo  man am besten hingeht? Wir sind dieses mal ganz oben im Norden, sonst  waren wir immer im Sommer mit eigenem Boot unten bei Bukkemose auf  Dorsch, nächstes Jahr natürlich auch wieder, ist schon gebucht!


----------



## s_tcyuo6 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Meine Frau hat mir für unseren Urlaub auf LL im Dezember nen Angelführer zu Langeland geschenkt, der sich fast ausschließlich um die Meerforellen dort dreht. 

Dort steht:

Schonzeit für Meerforelle (im Laichkleid) vom 16.11. bis 15.01. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir das Buch empfehlen, steht alles drin was du wissen willst. 

ISBN: 97839423366090


----------



## ole-brumm (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ja, habe beide Angelführer von Langeland, dachte halt das mir vielleicht noch jemand nen paar Tipps ausserhalb dieser Bücher geben kann. 
Trotzdem vielen dank. ;-)

Mit der Mefo im Laichkleid ist klar.


----------



## Stulle (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Ja, habe beide Angelführer von Langeland, dachte halt das mir vielleicht noch jemand nen paar Tipps ausserhalb dieser Bücher geben kann.
> Trotzdem vielen dank. ;-)
> 
> Mit der Mefo im Laichkleid ist klar.



Der wind scheint stark aus west zu wehen so das man mit der wathose mit erwas Glück auf die Sandbänke kommt aber sonnst wüsste ich keinen tip der darüber hinaus geht


----------



## Multe (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Das Jahr ist nun in wenigen Tagen zu Ende und sehr viele Boardies können es jetzt schon nicht mehr abwarten, bis die neue Angelsaison auf Langeland wieder beginnt.
Für einige von ihnen war es in diesem Jahr eine einzige Enttäuschung, denn das Wetter machte oft ein gezieltes Angeln unmöglich. 
Andere hatten mehr Glück und fingen ihren"Fisch des Lebens"
Was wird die neue Saison 2015 bringen ??
Wichtig ist immer eine sehr gute Vorbereitung - und die beginnt nicht erst 2 Tage vor der Abreise.
Ich habe mir jetzt schon meine neuen Rigs für das nächste Jahr "gebaut" und auch viele andere Sachen schon vorbereitet. Natürlich ist noch nicht mein ganzes Tackle startklar, denn es fehlen noch etliche neue "Gummis" die erst ganz kurz vor meiner Abreise eintreffen werden.
Im nächsten Jahr geht auch meine 2. Unterwasserkamera an den Start, denn ich werde die neue *WATER WOLF* mit dem Köder in die Tiefe schicken.
So hoffe ich, das ich euch dann einige spannende Aufnahmen zeigen kann. 

_Allen Boardies und Langelandfans wünsche ich ein frohes und ruhiges Fest, eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und allzeit dicke Fische auf Langeland.
euer Multe_


----------



## Ostseeteufel (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch ich möchte mich Multe anschließen und wünsche allen hier,
ein besinnliches, ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2015!

Multe dir nochmal recht herzlichen „DANK“ für die vielen Tipps und Tricks!
Mach weiter so!


----------



## Zanderdieb (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Lieber Walter,

 zu erst einmal möchten meine Freundin und Ich uns noch einmal für die vielen Guten Tipps von Dir bedanken. Wir durften einige schöne Fische dadurch an Bord holen. Wir hoffen das wir dich mal Persönlich kennen lernen dürfen auf Langeland. Lieber Walter wir wünschen Dir von ganzem Herzen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015  sowie ein Erfolgreiches Petri Heil für 2015. 

 LG 
 Anja und Karsten


----------



## Zanderdieb (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Lieber Walter,
> 
> zu erst einmal möchten meine Freundin und Ich uns noch einmal für die vielen Guten Tipps von Dir bedanken. Wir durften einige schöne Fische dadurch an Bord holen. Wir hoffen das wir dich mal Persönlich kennen lernen dürfen auf Langeland. Lieber Walter wir wünschen Dir von ganzem Herzen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015 sowie ein Erfolgreiches Petri Heil für 2015.
> 
> ...




 Natürliches wünschen wir das auch unseren anderen Anglerkollegen....


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Allen ' Langeland Anglern' frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2015  Gruß Thomas


----------



## 30mike (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen und wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch. Vielen dank auch an Multe und den Anderen durch dessen Tips man Fische landen konnte.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Vareler Holger (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Boardies
auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und hoffe wieder viel von euch zu hören.
LG Holger


----------



## MS aus G (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Auch von mir allen Boardies und Langelandfans ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2015!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MAKKMASTER (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Wünsche allen " Langeländer " eine frohe und besinnliche
Weihnachtszeit, und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !!!#6
Gruss Willi


----------



## Stulle (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## sandre (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Dem schließe ich mich an, euch alles Gute und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2015.

Gruß Ron


----------



## otto57 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Moin

 so glatt ist ja schon teilweise ! 

 Dann will ich mal auch einen guten Rutsch wünschen,

 und schärft eure Haken es geht bald wieder los |kopfkrat


----------



## Vareler Holger (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen es gibt schon ein Thread Langeland 2015 von esox02 erstellt am 29.7.14 soll es da weiter gehen findet man euch da wieder oder macht Multe wieder ein Trade auf wenn ja postet den Link mal würde gerne wieder von euch hören.
Gruß Holger


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Holger, geh mal davon aus, das Walter wieder einen neuen Trade aufmacht. Er wird sich bestimmt noch in diesem Jahr dazu äußern. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

kann doch einmal jemand anders eröffnen - ich bin nämlich gerade wieder  in DK .
viele Grüße von Møn


----------



## Vareler Holger (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen denke mal das es hier weiter geht. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101825&highlight=Langeland+2015 
Ich wünsche allen ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Erfolg 2015 in Langeland.
Lg. Holger


----------



## Stulle (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/29/97f16d8dbbb18f3f04e5cdf2d64bdc84.jpg

Petri allen die noch oben sind


----------



## Multe (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

*Nikolaj* ( IBI - Bootsverleih ) wird *HEUTE 40 Jahre *alt.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=ts


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo Walter, und angeltechnisch schon Erfolg gehabt? Dir noch einen schönen Urlaub!  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Hallo zusammen in den oben benannten Thread Langeland 2015 der falsch eingeordnet ist und nicht geändert wurde hat hardy an richtiger Stelle ein neuen Thread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296564  aufgemacht. 
Allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen in den oben benannten Thread Langeland 2015 der falsch eingeordnet ist und nicht geändert wurde hat hardy an richtiger Stelle ein neuen Thread
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296564  aufgemacht.
> Allen einen guten Rutsch.


Soeben angemeldet


----------



## Maulwurf (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2014*

Ich wünsche Euch Allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr#h
aber ich verstehe heute Morgen nur ,,Bahnhof"#c
kann man auf dieser Seite nicht mehr seinen  Senf dazu gehen? Muß man sich irgendwo neu anmelden? Tut mir leid aber Computer-Technisch O Ahnung Gruß Maulwurf.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2014*



Maulwurf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch Allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr#h
> aber ich verstehe heute Morgen nur ,,Bahnhof"#c
> kann man auf dieser Seite nicht mehr seinen Senf dazu gehen? Muß man sich irgendwo neu anmelden? Tut mir leid aber Computer-Technisch O Ahnung Gruß Maulwurf.



Auf Langeland 2015 geht es weiter. Gruß Thomas


----------

